# Koblenz



## RockyRider66 (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

wollte mal ein Thema für die Biker aus Koblenz erstellen.
Fahren im Sommer jeden Dienstag um 18:15 Uhr und Sonntags um 11:00 Uhr.
Im Winter nur Sonntags.

Vielleicht kann man sich von hier aus etwas besser austauschen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Siegfried (24. Oktober 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Im Winter nur Sonntags.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Oktober 2007)

11 uhr ecke januaris-zick-straße/ mainzer straße.
Jeder fährt so lange er Zeit hat mit.
Der größte teil möchte gegen 14 Uhr zurück sein.

Andreas


----------



## Single-Trail (24. Oktober 2007)

schöner thread


----------



## Single-Trail (24. Oktober 2007)

ups doppelter Post....  wie wärs denn mit ner Adventstour am 1. Advent (also am  2.12)


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Oktober 2007)

Nicht schlecht.
Komm mal vorbei.

Andreas


----------



## pfohlenrolle (11. November 2007)

Hallo,

hätte auch Interesse an ner Adventstour. Würde auch mal meinen Bruder fragen, der hat sicher auch Bock


----------



## Single-Trail (14. November 2007)

Wir können ja ne Woche vorher ausmachen wo und wann wir uns treffen und wo wir hinfahren (Letzteres können wir auch spontan, jenachdem wer alles kommt)


----------



## superrocker73 (15. November 2007)

Wenn das nicht so'n Rumgeier auf Waldwegen wird wie bei der Dienstagsrunde wäre ich gerne AUCH MIT DABEI!!!


----------



## Single-Trail (15. November 2007)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht so'n Rumgeier auf Waldwegen wird wie bei der Dienstagsrunde wäre ich gerne AUCH MIT DABEI!!!




hmmm fpfad? b1? hpfad'?  vielleicht kennt ja jemand noch ein neues "Schmankerl " hier in der Gegend und wir lernen etwas Neues kennen... auf ne Kaffeerunde hab ich nämlich auch keine Lust 

ich würde mal sagen, wir schauen mal wie das Wetter ist und passen die Tour dann dem entsprechend an...

Das Tempo richtet sich nach dem Schwächsten soll ja Spaß machen und kein Rennen sein ein paar Trails sind aber Pflicht ,also schön brav Helm an (versteht sich aber von selbst, hoffe ich) ... 

Happy Trails, Martin


----------



## pfohlenrolle (16. November 2007)

Keine Panik, denke da werden wir uns schon einig werden. Bin den Fischer letzt im strömenden Regen gefahren, muss sagen in Kombination mit den abgefallenen Blättern wars doch eher lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (16. November 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Keine Panik, denke da werden wir uns schon einig werden. Bin den F. letzt im strömenden Regen gefahren, muss sagen in Kombination mit den abgefallenen Blättern wars doch eher lustig



ja gut beim fpfad hat man ja auch wenig Wurzeln und Felsen...

 b1 und hpfad bei Nässe sind da schon n bisschen gefährlicher...

naja wir schauen mal...


----------



## sebot.rlp (16. November 2007)

Hexenpfad ging letztes auch noch bei Nässe 
Wann wollt ihr denn starten?


----------



## Single-Trail (16. November 2007)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Hexenpfad ging letztes auch noch bei Nässe
> Wann wollt ihr denn starten?



bist du auch am Start?

mir ist das ziemlich egal hab den ganzen Tag Zeit...

ich richte mich nach euch... ihr könnt ja mal was vorschlagen


----------



## pfohlenrolle (17. November 2007)

Hexenpfad, hmm. bisher nur einmal gefahren (letztes Jahr), da hatte ich ja noch nicht so ein "tolles" fahrtechnikseminar besucht und deswegen bin ich nit wirklich flüssig runter gekommen.
aber jetzt ist ja alles anders


----------



## sebot.rlp (18. November 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Hexenpfad, hmm. bisher nur einmal gefahren (letztes Jahr), da hatte ich ja noch nicht so ein "tolles" fahrtechnikseminar besucht und deswegen bin ich nit wirklich flüssig runter gekommen.
> aber jetzt ist ja alles anders



hehe^^
Aktives Fahren und dosiertes Bremsen = Fahrspaß


----------



## walter1304 (18. November 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Hexenpfad, hmm. bisher nur einmal gefahren (letztes Jahr), da hatte ich ja noch nicht so ein "tolles" fahrtechnikseminar besucht und deswegen bin ich nit wirklich flüssig runter gekommen.
> aber jetzt ist ja alles anders



Wo haste denn das Seminar besucht ? Gibt's hier in der Gegend sowas ?

Gruss 
Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (18. November 2007)

walter1304 schrieb:


> Wo haste denn das Seminar besucht ? Gibt's hier in der Gegend sowas ?
> 
> Gruss
> Walter



http://www.canyon.com/service/news_termin.html?nt=107&hpnclc=220&WYSESSID=cFfECUsCXaaHT3GLzg61Lsdvzw

Glück muss man haben


----------



## Single-Trail (19. November 2007)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> http://www.canyon.com/service/news_termin.html?nt=107&hpnclc=220&WYSESSID=cFfECUsCXaaHT3GLzg61Lsdvzw
> 
> Glück muss man haben



ahhhh warum hab ich das nicht vorher gesehen....


----------



## pfohlenrolle (19. November 2007)

@ Singletrail: Da ich weiÃ wie du fÃ¤hrst, wage ich mal zu behaupten daÃ dir das seminar auch nit Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãig viel gebracht hÃ¤tte.
War nett, aber 100â¬ oder mehr fÃ¼r so'n SpaÃ wÃ¤ren Ã¼bertrieben. 
Waren halt nit in Boppard wie ursprÃ¼nglich geplant, hatte mir davon halt bissl Sprungtraining erhofft und so.


----------



## sebot.rlp (19. November 2007)

Finde schon das es was gebracht hat. Vor dem Seminar kam ich zwar auch überall im Fahren runter, aber jetzt weiß man wenigstens was man falsch macht wenn es mal nicht klappt.
Wäre natürlich auch viel lieber in Boppard gewesen, um bissl zu dropen


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. November 2007)

Hallo,
habe eure Unterhaltung über Fahrtechnikseminare verfolgt.

Kann euch die von Manfred Stromberg oder Stefan Hermann empfehlen.
Kenne Leute die teilgenommen haben, sie waren begeistert.

Wenn ich recht informiert bin steht das dropen aber in zweiter Reihe.

In erster Linie geht es darum das Bike sicher und schnell zu fahren, auch auf Downhillstrecken.
Und schnell ist man halt nur am Boden, in der Luft ist nix mit bremsen, beschleunigen oder lenken.

Googelt euch mal durch.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## pfohlenrolle (20. November 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe eure Unterhaltung über Fahrtechnikseminare verfolgt.
> 
> Kann euch die von Manfred Stromberg oder Stefan Hermann empfehlen.



Dieses KOSTENLOSE Seminar war von Stefan Hermann durchgeführt und wurde von Canyon organisiert, da dieser mittlerweile von Canyon gesponsort wird.

Ursprünglich war es für die Mitarbeiter von Canyon geplant, da diese aber (wie auf der Homepage zu lesen) "selbst engagierte Mountainbiker und RR-Fahrer sind", hatte  die Belegschaft (bis auf zwei oder so)dieses Training wohl nicht nötig.  So wurden dann spontan 20 Plätze verlost.

P.S. Schickes Bike


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. November 2007)

Na für lau hätt ich es auch genommen. 
Bike habe ich mir im September noch zugelegt.
Aber so recht geritten habe ich es bisher noch nicht.

Andreas


----------



## Single-Trail (23. November 2007)

back to topic.... 

wie siehts denn mit der Uhrzeit von der Adventstour aus...? Habt ihr Vorschläge bzw. Wünsche oder so?


----------



## Hirnie (26. November 2007)

Ich schau mal ob ich auch mit komm!! Bin zurzeit im Prüfungsstress und da eher hinter nem Buch als nem Lenker zu finden!! Von daher wirds bei mir ne spontane Aktion aber mein Bruder hällt mich ja auf dem laufenden...


----------



## superrocker73 (26. November 2007)

Wär ja mal gut wenn hier ein fixes Datum/Uhrzeit bekannt gegeben werden könnte, damit sich Leute über 30 mit Frau und Kind frühzeitig darauf einstellen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (26. November 2007)

So, meinereiner meldet sich für Sonntag schweren Herzens ab. Muss am Wochenende bissl was wegschaffen und bleibe somit in Bonn, in meiner geliebten :kotz: Bibliothek... 

Hoffe wir können das demnächst nachholen. Scheinbar hat sich hier im Lokalforum ja ein kleiner Kern zusammengefunden, der sich (teilweise) ja auch schon kennt.
Fände es auf jeden Fall super wenn wir in der nächsten Saison mal diverse Touren starten. In der Gruppe ist's halt am schönsten, gell


----------



## sebot.rlp (26. November 2007)

Ich habe sicher nichts dagegen. Ich denke mal wir fahren auch alle auf einem ungefähr gleichen Level und gehören zu den Enduroisten. 
Das sind ja schon einmal gute Vorraussetzungen


----------



## superrocker73 (26. November 2007)

Sonntag also, ok...wieviel Uhr und wo wird sich getroffen???


----------



## ItalkitBomber (27. November 2007)

Hallo, wäre auch dabei in der Gruppe ist es doch am besten!!!!
Sonntag lässt sich bei mir auch immer einrichten...

PS: year 2 Leute aus MK  

MFG
ItalkitBomber


----------



## pfohlenrolle (27. November 2007)

ItalkitBomber schrieb:


> PS: year 2 Leute aus MK
> 
> MFG
> ItalkitBomber



Damit wären's dann drei  
Kennst du schon den Hümmeroth-Trail?
Den sollten wir um Frühjahr mal wieder fit machen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. November 2007)

Ja und wann und wo soll es nu losgehen?
Würde ggf. noch mitkommen.
Andreas


----------



## superrocker73 (27. November 2007)

Hier kackt sich irgendwie niemand so richtig aus scheint mir...dann muss ich es wohl machen:

Also, hat irgendjemand etwas gegen Sonntag den 2. Dezember 11:00 Uhr am Brunnen vor der Rhein-Mosel-Halle einzuwenden??? Wenn nicht...gut...dann lasst uns die Geschichte dort starten.
Wenn doch ist es mir jetzt egal, dann fahr ich allein mit meiner ersten Kerze auf dem Helm...

Ich bin auf jeden Fall da, mal schauen, was da so geht über's achsotolle Internet...bin gespannt, wer wirklich da ist...bis denn...


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. November 2007)

Gute Idee.
Wenn ich meine Erkältung halbwegs los bin komme ich dazu.
Wo könnte es denn hin gehen?

Andreas


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. November 2007)

ach, der thorsten der alte"komm ich fahr vorne, dass du mich mit der helmcam filmen kannst!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (28. November 2007)

adventstour, hm!? also, wenn meine chefin zuhause nichts machen will, komm ich auch mit...so als abschluss bevor's in den urlaub geht!


----------



## ItalkitBomber (28. November 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Damit wären's dann drei
> Kennst du schon den Hümmeroth-Trail?
> Den sollten wir um Frühjahr mal wieder fit machen...




JoJo denn kenn ich hab mich vor ner Woche beim vorletzten Sprung überschlagen^^. Naja halb so wild. Jo wär cool wenn wir denn wieder Fit machen würden da wär ich dabei..... Fährst du denn komplett runten mit allen Sprüngen????? Bei fast allen nehme ich die ausweichstrecke^^......

Also zum Sonntag: bin auf jeden Fall dabei steh um 11 uhr vor der Rhein-Mosel-Halle. Nur die frage welche Strecke sollen wir fahren kenn mich nicht so in den Wäldern rund um Koblenz aus..........

MFG
ItalkitBomber


----------



## superrocker73 (28. November 2007)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> adventstour, hm!? also, wenn meine chefin zuhause nichts machen will, komm ich auch mit...so als abschluss bevor's in den urlaub geht!



Wetten Du darfst nicht???


----------



## superrocker73 (28. November 2007)

ItalkitBomber schrieb:


> Nur die frage welche Strecke sollen wir fahren kenn mich nicht so in den Wäldern rund um Koblenz aus..........
> 
> MFG
> ItalkitBomber




Na schön Fischerpfad, Königsbacher und was sonst noch Spass macht...aber definitiv kein!!! Forstweggegurke...

So langsam fange ich dran zu glauben, daß da am Sonntag 'ne lustige Truppe die Gegend unsicher machen wird...


----------



## ItalkitBomber (28. November 2007)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Na schön Fischerpfad, Königsbacher und was sonst noch Spass macht...aber definitiv kein!!! Forstweggegurke...
> 
> So langsam fange ich dran zu glauben, daß da am Sonntag 'ne lustige Truppe die Gegend unsicher machen wird...



Ungefähr ne ahnung wieviel km das sind???


----------



## sebot.rlp (28. November 2007)

Ich weiß zwar noch nicht ob ich mitfahre, aber wenn man schon so früh losfährt, dann sollte man mal Richtung Boppard fahren.
Ich wäre so für 12 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (28. November 2007)

Der Sebastian möchte also Samstagabend feiern gehen, iss klar...was willst Du denn in Bopard??? Bikepark hat doch zu, oder? Und Ripp ist ja leider verboten...

Zur anderen Frage: Die übliche Stadtwaldrunde inkl. Fischer und Königsbacher hat ca. 35-40 km...bei mir zumindest, geht auch schneller, kommt auch ganz auf die Witterung an!

Noch jemand am Sonntag um 11:00 uhr an der Rhein-Mosel-Halle???


----------



## sebot.rlp (28. November 2007)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Der Sebastian möchte also Samstagabend feiern gehen, iss klar...was willst Du denn in Bopard??? Bikepark hat doch zu, oder? Und Ripp ist ja leider verboten...
> 
> Zur anderen Frage: Die übliche Stadtwaldrunde inkl. Fischer und Königsbacher hat ca. 35-40 km...bei mir zumindest, geht auch schneller, kommt auch ganz auf die Witterung an!
> 
> Noch jemand am Sonntag um 11:00 uhr an der Rhein-Mosel-Halle???



Dieses WE wohl nicht, aber wieso für eine 2 Stunden Runde so früh aufstehen? 
In Boppard steht noch der Wolfskopf offen, den man mit einer Tour zur Fleckertshöhe kombinieren könnte. Die Ripp sollte eh zu rutschig sein, aber wenn du mit verboten anfängst, dann dürfest du keinen Singletrail mehr befahren.


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. November 2007)

schön warm anziehen am sonntag! also das sollte klappen! hm, hoffentlich is es nich zuuu feucht, wobei das bei dem wetter wohl unvermeidbar is! der h-pfad is wohl net ohne, die mauer, die eine kurve wo's 300 meter in die tiefe geht...aber was soll's...wir finden schon ne strecke!! bin heut abend im WW, meld mich morgen ma bei dir!


----------



## superrocker73 (29. November 2007)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Dieses WE wohl nicht, aber wieso für eine 2 Stunden Runde so früh aufstehen?
> In Boppard steht noch der Wolfskopf offen, den man mit einer Tour zur Fleckertshöhe kombinieren könnte. Die Ripp sollte eh zu rutschig sein, aber wenn du mit verboten anfängst, dann dürfest du keinen Singletrail mehr befahren.




Zu 1: Weil ich sowieso wach  bin und am Nachmittag was mit Frau und KInd unternehmen kann...

Zu 2: Problem bei der Ripp ist, dass die Anwohner die Cops rufen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. November 2007)

Wie wäre zusätzlich noch mit Samstagnachmittag?
Kurzfristig jemand interessiert?
Sonntag soll wieder schlechtes Wetter sein.

Andreas


----------



## LifesAGamble (30. November 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Hexenpfad, hmm. bisher nur einmal gefahren (letztes Jahr), da hatte ich ja noch nicht so ein "tolles" fahrtechnikseminar besucht und deswegen bin ich nit wirklich flüssig runter gekommen.
> aber jetzt ist ja alles anders



wenn ich sowas schon les...seminar...is doch viel schöner den hpfad kennenzulernen, in dem man sich schön paar schrammen holt, und sich selber beibringt, wie man die mauern da runterspringt und das ganze...*meine meinung*


----------



## ItalkitBomber (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, also wer kommt denn jetzt am Sonntag auf jeden fall mit???? Ich bin dabei.
Damit wir mal nen überblick haben 

MFG
ItalkitBomber


----------



## pfohlenrolle (1. Dezember 2007)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> wenn ich sowas schon les...seminar...is doch viel schöner den hpfad kennenzulernen, in dem man sich schön paar schrammen holt, und sich selber beibringt, wie man die mauern da runterspringt und das ganze...*meine meinung*



Schon mal was von Ironie gehört ? Wenn du mal bissl gelesen hättest, hättest vielleicht gemerkt das ich selbst nit so begeistert war. 
Keine Angst, hab mir meine Schrammen am Hpfad schon letztes Jahr abgeholt .


----------



## Single-Trail (1. Dezember 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Ironie gehört ? Wenn du mal bissl gelesen hättest, hättest vielleicht gemerkt das ich selbst nit so begeistert war.
> Keine Angst, hab mir meine Schrammen am Hpfad schon letztes Jahr abgeholt .



na toll ich hab kein Bike am Start morgen, hab gedacht es wird fertig bis zum 2. dem ist aber leider nicht so... sorry Leute  wäre so gerne mit euch gefahren 

naja allen die fahren wünsche ich schönes Wetter und happy trails,

Martin


----------



## superrocker73 (1. Dezember 2007)

Da muss es schon aus Kübeln regnen, damit ich nicht dabei bin...

ICH ALSO AUCH...

...und nochmal für alle: 11:00 Uhr am Brunnen vor der Rhein-Mosel-Halle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (1. Dezember 2007)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> na toll ich hab kein Bike am Start morgen, hab gedacht es wird fertig bis zum 2. dem ist aber leider nicht so... sorry Leute  wäre so gerne mit euch gefahren
> 
> naja allen die fahren wünsche ich schönes Wetter und happy trails,
> 
> Martin



Kannst meins haben. Musst es nur in Bonn abholen kommen


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. Dezember 2007)

haste recht  *sichentschuldigt" also, dann sind wir mogen zu viert, oder fünft? das wird bestimmt lustisch!


----------



## superrocker73 (3. Dezember 2007)

War doch 'ne schöne Sache gestern. oder? Danke an Andreas, Daniel und meinen persönlichen Lieblingsélève Steffen...hat Spass gemacht und schreit nach Wiederholung, vielleicht mal auf der anderen Rheinseite, da kennt sich der Andreas wohl aus...
Ansonsten eine schöne (arbeitsreiche) Woche, vielleicht klappt ja wieder was am Wochenende....neue Mitfahrer sind übrigens herzlich eingeladen...!!!


----------



## LifesAGamble (3. Dezember 2007)

thank you, master of [email protected]! ja, das war 10mal besser als in einer bestimmten anderen vereinigung...  
aber wie man sieht, es geht deutlich schneller  
war auch ne nette, interessante gesellschaft...von allem etwas dabei(sogar bei den pedalen)  
to be continued!


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2007)

Jau,
mir hat es auch Spaß gemacht.
Vielleicht kann man sich auch mal samstags treffen?
Wäre für mich besser zu organisieren.

Ab dem Frühjahr kann man das ja in der Woche Abends regelmäßig veranstalten.
Donnerstags?

Andreas


----------



## Hirnie (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich hoff das ich das nächste mal dabei bin!! Hab morgen Prüfung und da ging das Lernen vor...


----------



## superrocker73 (3. Dezember 2007)

Samstag ist bei mir persönlich auch kein Thema solange ich pünktlich zum Fußball (15:30 Uhr) zu Hause bin...


----------



## ItalkitBomber (3. Dezember 2007)

Jo hat total bock gemacht.  Auf jeden fall wieder. 
Ihr und eure Pedale^^

MFG


----------



## Single-Trail (3. Dezember 2007)

Freut mich zu hören das ihr euren Spaß hattet....

Ich dreh langsam durch ohne Bike und bin Sonntag als Ersatz laufen gegangen. Was natürlich kein Ersatz ist und auch nie einer sein wird aber ne gute Ablenkung war es zumindest. Soblad das Bike da ist klinke ich mich bei euch ein... finde gut das sich eventuell eine Ergänzung zum Dienstagstreff bildet... Interesse ist ja sicherlich bei einigen Leuten da...

aso ehm wo wart ihr eigentlich unterwegs gestern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2007)

Fischerpfad und Königsbacher.
Warum kein Bike?

Andreas


----------



## Single-Trail (4. Dezember 2007)

Brensscheiben wurden eingeschickt.... deswegen dauerts auch soooo lange


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2007)

Hä?
Bremsscheiben einschicken?
Wie das?

bei Magura dauern Reklamationen etwa 4 Tage.

Andreas


----------



## Single-Trail (4. Dezember 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hä?
> Bremsscheiben einschicken?
> Wie das?
> 
> ...



wenn Canyon die Discs bei Avid einschickt und die Gabel noch bei RockShox, dauert es scheinbar 4 Wochen oder so. Von dennen ca 3 zum Glück schon rum sind...


----------



## superrocker73 (4. Dezember 2007)

Da haben wir's wieder...CANYON...iss' klaaaaaar...

wahrscheinlich liegen Deine Bremsen noch irgendwo dort herum...


----------



## Single-Trail (4. Dezember 2007)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Da haben wir's wieder...CANYON...iss' klaaaaaar...
> 
> wahrscheinlich liegen Deine Bremsen noch irgendwo dort herum...



ich hoffe nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2007)

Habe meine Teils möglichst so zusammengestellt, dass ich als Privatperson selbst einschicken kann.
Hat sich ausgezahlt.
Drücke dir die Daumen!

Andreas


----------



## superrocker73 (6. Dezember 2007)

So Mädels, das Wochenende naht, letztes Mal waren wir zu viert...das wird ja wohl dieses Mal überboten, oder???
Es stehen wieder mal 2 Tage zur Auswahl...Samstag oder Sonntag...noch ist Zeit eine Wahl zu treffen, Samstag soll wettermäßig besser sein als Sonntag...Die Uhrzeit (11.00 Uhr) war letztes Mal wohl in Ordnung (es hat sich zumindest keiner darüber beschwert...) also heisst es jetzt nur noch

SAMSTAG     oder      SONNTAG   ?????????????????

Bis morgen Abend müssen wir uns festlegen...


----------



## Hirnie (6. Dezember 2007)

Joar Samstag fänd ich nicht schlecht!! 11Uhr passt auch


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Dezember 2007)

Samstag 11:30 Uhr auch OK?
Vielleicht treffen wir uns am Eingang der Oberwether Halle?
Da sind Parkmöglichkeiten und wir wären direkt im Wald.

Feedback!!!

Andreas


----------



## superrocker73 (7. Dezember 2007)

OK, 11:30 Uhr Sporthalle Oberwerth, bin dabei und freue mich nach einer langen nicht-arbeitsreichen Woche endlich mal was tun zu dürfen...


----------



## Tiger 2001 (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

werde dann auch mitkommen (wenn die Stammtruppe nichts dagegen hat).
Was steht denn an?
Wieder Ficher- Königsbach oder was anderes?
Wolfskopf - Fischer oder Wolfskopf - Königsbach wären auch Varianten, halt länger aber sehr schön.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## superrocker73 (7. Dezember 2007)

Wolfskopf war ich persönlich noch gar nicht...aber wenn ich mir so Deine Fotos anschaue ist's an der Lahn wohl auch ganz schön...aber eigentlich egal, Hauptsache keine Opatour und Spass muss es machen...können ja morgen früh spontan entscheiden...!!!


----------



## Hirnie (7. Dezember 2007)

Joar hoffentlich bleibt es morgen dan weitgehend trocken!!

11.30 würd mir auch passen will nur zur Bundesliga daheim sein! oder spätestens zur 2ten Halbzeit


----------



## superrocker73 (7. Dezember 2007)

Geht mir genauso...obwohl Schalke ja nur in Frankfurt spielt...möchte aber schon sehen, wie die 3 Punkte auf fremdem Pplatz eingefahren werden...


----------



## Tiger 2001 (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

eine Lahntrailrunde könnte man auch machen, ist vom Zeitaufwand wie Fischer-Königsbach.

Bis morgen.

GT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Dezember 2007)

Wohin wir fahren könen wir ja nch abstimmen.
Ist ja wohl nicht unsere letzte Tour.

Bis gleich, bringe noch 2 witere Biker mit.

Andreas


----------



## superrocker73 (8. Dezember 2007)

Dann lasst uns mal den Fischerpfad umpflügen mit so 'ner großen Runde...bis gleich...kurz noch Rädle checken und auf geht's...


----------



## Hirnie (8. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die Super Tour und SORRY fürs Warten!! Beim nächsten mal Frühstück ich anständig!! 

Gruß Flo


----------



## superrocker73 (8. Dezember 2007)

Hirnie schrieb:


> Danke für die Super Tour und SORRY fürs Warten!! Beim nächsten mal Frühstück ich anständig!!
> 
> Gruß Flo



Gelungener Ausritt heute, ich würde es schon fast mit "ganz großes Kino" umschreiben...nächste Mal nehm ich den großen Eastpack Rucksack mit und pack ihn voll mit Riegeln (für unsere "Nachzügler"), dann passt das schon...ansonsten sehne ich mich jetzt schon dem nächsten Wochenende entgegen...vielleicht sind wir ja dann schon zweistellig, an Bikern dürfte es in Koblenz ja eigentlich  nicht mangeln...

Ich mach mir jetzt ein Weizen auf...schönes Wochenende noch...


----------



## Mc_Fly (9. Dezember 2007)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> ...obwohl Schalke ja nur in Frankfurt spielt...möchte aber schon sehen, wie die 3 Punkte auf fremdem Pplatz eingefahren werden...


War das ein Sch..... Spiel vom S04.
Das ich dafür Geld ausgegeben hab bereu ich heute noch.
Naja, wenigstens hab ich gesehen, wie unsers Großmüller sich in Szene setzen kann.

greetz und glück auf


----------



## superrocker73 (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe zum Glück keine! Rücksicht auf das Spiel genommen...sollte sich nicht als Fehler herausstellen. Gurkentruppe S04! Hoffentlich haben die Deppen aus'm Revier nur ihre Kräfte für morgen geschont...


----------



## pfohlenrolle (10. Dezember 2007)

Servus.

Wollte mal hören ob am WE Interesse an ner Tour besteht. Hab an der Uni das gröbste geschafft und will mal wieder in'n Sattel


----------



## Single-Trail (10. Dezember 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Servus.
> 
> Wollte mal hören ob am WE Interesse an ner Tour besteht. Hab an der Uni das gröbste geschafft und will mal wieder in'n Sattel



wie lang solls denn sein?


----------



## superrocker73 (10. Dezember 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Servus.
> 
> Wollte mal hören ob am WE Interesse an ner Tour besteht. Hab an der Uni das gröbste geschafft und will mal wieder in'n Sattel



Wir werden bestimmt an einem Tag 'ne schöne Runde drehen, ich fand den Samstag letzte Woche gar nicht so falsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (10. Dezember 2007)

Länge der Tour ist mir fast egal. Nur mehr wie 1000hm sollten's scho nit sein, Kondition war durchaus mal besser


----------



## superrocker73 (10. Dezember 2007)

Solang's nicht so schlimm ist wie bei Deinem Bruder geht's ja noch... 

Schönen Gruß an den, wenn er am Samstag mit möchte soll er lecker Leberwurstschnittchen essen vorher...


----------



## Single-Trail (11. Dezember 2007)

Nach der stressigen Woche werde ich eine Runde auf dem Sattel sehr nötig haben, von daher bin ich auch dabei. Das Wetter ist ja im Prinzip egal, hauptsache ich muss nicht alleine fahren 



> Kondition war durchaus mal besser





> wenn er am Samstag mit möchte soll er lecker Leberwurstschnittchen essen vorher.



das werde ich dann wohl auch tun müssen  ...

na ja zur Not kann ich mich immer noch von euch trennen und ne kürzere Runde drehen  bin im Moment auch nicht so der fixeste weil mein Bike ja außer Gefecht war...


----------



## pfohlenrolle (11. Dezember 2007)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Solang's nicht so schlimm ist wie bei Deinem Bruder geht's ja noch...



He, was sind das denn für Töne? Ich dachte super, haste endlich mal ne "Enduro-Truppe" am Start die nur bergauf fährt, damit man runter mal den Hahn aufreißen kann und dann les ich sowas...
Also auf Penisvergleich beim Uphill hab ich wenig Lust.  

So, Post nicht ganz ernst nehmen und dann passt das


----------



## Single-Trail (11. Dezember 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> He, was sind das denn für Töne? Ich dachte super, haste endlich mal ne "Enduro-Truppe" am Start die nur bergauf fährt, damit man runter mal den Hahn aufreißen kann und dann les ich sowas...
> Also auf Penisvergleich beim Uphill hab ich wenig Lust.
> 
> So, Post nicht ganz ernst nehmen und dann passt das



ganz meine Meinung  
die wahre Qualität eines Enduristen kommt bei der Abfahrt zum Vorschein... außerdem ist es Winter und es geht auf Weihnachten zu, da kann man einfach nicht fit sein


----------



## pfohlenrolle (11. Dezember 2007)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> die wahre Qualität eines Enduristen kommt bei der Abfahrt zum Vorschein...



Ich glaub du brauchst'n Torque  Dann versägste uns alle, weil mit'm HT biste ja ähnlich schnell unterwegs wie meinereiner mit 14cm FW vorne UND hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
bin jetzt 2mal mitgefahren, also immer.
Ist eine bunt gemischte, wachsende Gruppe.
Hoffe es geht so weiter, macht Spaß.

Möchte nochmal in die Runde werfen:
Ab März (wenn die Uhr umgestellt ist) könnte man sich *donnerstags um 18 Uhr am Eingang der Oberwerther Halle *treffen?
Bis dahin natürlich samstags oder sonntags nach Absprache.

Kommendes Wochenende werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht dabei sein, hoffe aber es wird Bericht erstattet.

Freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal.

Andreas


----------



## Single-Trail (11. Dezember 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin jetzt 2mal mitgefahren, also immer.
> Ist eine bunt gemischte, wachsende Gruppe.
> Hoffe es geht so weiter, macht Spaß.
> ...



*Es gibt einen Thread in dem bereits ne Abstimmung läuft an welchem Tag so ein regelmäßiges Treffen sein wird...  Uhrzeit wird auch noch ausgemacht... denke das wird ne tolle Sache  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=310959*



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> hoffe aber es wird Bericht erstattet.



mach ich 

_btw. das ist nur rot, damit es keiner  überließt _


----------



## sebot.rlp (11. Dezember 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin jetzt 2mal mitgefahren, also immer.
> Ist eine bunt gemischte, wachsende Gruppe.
> Hoffe es geht so weiter, macht Spaß.
> ...



Donnerstag, 18 Uhr ist eine sehr gute Zeit. Das läuft auf jeden Fall.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## superrocker73 (12. Dezember 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> He, was sind das denn für Töne? Ich dachte super, haste endlich mal ne "Enduro-Truppe" am Start die nur bergauf fährt, damit man runter mal den Hahn aufreißen kann und dann les ich sowas...
> Also auf Penisvergleich beim Uphill hab ich wenig Lust.
> 
> So, Post nicht ganz ernst nehmen und dann passt das



War doch nur 'n Scherz...nicht alles so ernst nehmen...dafür hab ich auf dem Wolfskopf einen schönen Sprung in's Blätter- und Laubbad gemacht!
Und ich bin bestimmt auch nicht in Topform, die Winterwampe setzt sich so langsam , spätestens nach Weihnachten wird mein Töchterchen mich wieder fragen, ob "ich einen kleinen Bruder für sie" in meinem Bauch habe...


----------



## pfohlenrolle (12. Dezember 2007)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Und ich bin bestimmt auch nicht in Topform, die Winterwampe setzt sich so langsam , spätestens nach Weihnachten wird mein Töchterchen mich wieder fragen, *ob "ich einen kleinen Bruder für sie" in meinem Bauch habe*...



Bester


----------



## superrocker73 (13. Dezember 2007)

So Mädels, Butter bei de Fische...wie sieht's aus am Samstag, 11.30 Uhr vor der Halle Oberwerth?


----------



## ItalkitBomber (14. Dezember 2007)

Bin morgen wieder dabei hatte letzte Woche leider keine Zeit. Bis dann 

MFG+
ItalkitBomber


----------



## LifesAGamble (14. Dezember 2007)

hm, schön zu hören wieviel spaß es gemacht hat 
aber ägypten war wirklich auch net schlecht...im gegenteil! 
so, was is denn nun sache für das WE?


----------



## Single-Trail (14. Dezember 2007)

Single-Trail meldet sich zum dienst^^^^ 

.......ich bin auch dabei


----------



## pfohlenrolle (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich melde mich ab. Die Erkältungswelle hat mich pünktlich zum WE ergriffen.
Musste ja mal wieder so laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (14. Dezember 2007)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Ich melde mich ab. Die Erkältungswelle hat mich pünktlich zum WE ergriffen.
> Musste ja mal wieder so laufen



Ja, dass Schmuddel-Wetter ist schuld... Gute Besserung^^

Ich hab ne Entzündung am Bein bzw innen dirn (könnte aber auch ne Zerrung sein, bin kein Arzt  ) Ich versuche aber trotzdem mal morgen mitzufahren weil es tut eigentlich nur beim Sitzen sau weh und beim schnellen gehen... mhmm komisch


----------



## LifesAGamble (14. Dezember 2007)

entweder fahren oder net...und net so ein "ich bin so verletzt, aber so ein tapferer ritter, und fahre doch mit..."


----------



## Hirnie (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin auch raus!! Bekomm kaum noch luft kack Wetter!! War gestern abend noch Fussball spielen und das hat mir den rest gegeben!


----------



## superrocker73 (14. Dezember 2007)

Melde mich hiermit auch ab...und zwar nicht krankheitsbedingt sondern auf Anraten meiner Frau, die mit mir Weihnachtseinkäufe erledigen will...am Sonntag stehe ich aber zur Verfügung, falls jemand Lust hat...


----------



## Single-Trail (15. Dezember 2007)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> entweder fahren oder net...und net so ein "ich bin so verletzt, aber so ein tapferer ritter, und fahre doch mit..."



^^^das war eh so gemeint


----------



## superrocker73 (15. Dezember 2007)

Und Mädels, wie war es heute???
Wir werden morgen zu dritt um 12.00 Uhr vor der Rhein-Mosel-Halle starten, wer mit möchte ist hiermit herzlich eingeladen...


----------



## Single-Trail (16. Dezember 2007)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Und Mädels, wie war es heute???
> Wir werden morgen zu dritt um 12.00 Uhr vor der Rhein-Mosel-Halle starten, wer mit möchte ist hiermit herzlich eingeladen...



Wir waren unter Beschuss  Der scheiß Jäger hat in unsere Richtung geschossen weil 20 m vor uns 3 Wildschweine gelaufen sind und 10 m weiter war er... Assoziales Ar$chloch!

und später haben wir dann auf der Königsbacher folgendes vorgefunden:








Komisch das die Tiere  genau vor dem Absprung und in der Landezone lagen....


----------



## walter1304 (16. Dezember 2007)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> Komisch das die Tiere  genau vor dem Absprung und in der Landezone lagen....



Hi, 

wollte gerade fragen, von wem die Blutspuren da waren. Aber offensichtlich ist ja keiner zu Schaden gekommen ( außer den Schweinen ). Sah irgendwie übel aus  Leider kann man Deine Fotos nicht öffnen..

Gruss 
Walter


----------



## superrocker73 (16. Dezember 2007)

Wir sind auch eben da lang gekommen, direkt hinter dem umgefallen Baumstamm am Ende der Kö-bacher waren Blutflecken...außerdem haben wir heute schön den Wolfskopf und die Ripp gerockt...bei dem Wetter würde ich fast schon sagen eine der schönsten Ausritte in 2007...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (16. Dezember 2007)

hab die Bilder mal richtig reingestellt, sry war eben ein bisschen im Stress und dachte es würde so auch klappen...

könnt ihr bitte die Zitate ändern? also die Stellen wo die Bilder verlinkt sind? 
Danke!


----------



## pfohlenrolle (16. Dezember 2007)

heftige Foto's von der Königsbacher.

Aber heute war mal echt perfektes Bike-Wetter.


----------



## walter1304 (17. Dezember 2007)

Hi, 

wo waren den jetzt genau die Jäger ?? Ein Hinweisschild habe ich nur hinter der Schwedenschanze Richtung Lay gesehen. Im Bereich Dommelberg / Köngisbacher hab ich nichts gesehen und auch nichts gehört !??! 

Gruss 
Walter


----------



## superrocker73 (17. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich mir so die Fotos ansehe bin ich froh gestern gefahren zu sein. Ist ja ekelhaft...
Wir waren auch letztens unterwegs da standen am Fischerpfad auch Hinweisschilder von wegen Treibjagd, sind aber einfach weitergefahren...wenn man bedenkt, daß diese Knallköpfe sich im Laufe der Jagd auch mal den einen oder anderen Kurzen genehmigen muss man eigentlich um sein Leben fürchten (wie Single-Trail schon geschrieben hat).
Irgendwann wird da wahrscheinlich auf alles geballtert, was sich bewegt und es macht keinen Unterschied mehr ob Wildschwein, MTB'ler oder Wanderer...Hauptsache lebendige Ziele! Zudem muss man sagen, daß sich viele dieser sogenannten "Retter des Waldes" (sie schiessen ja nur um den Bestand zu verkleineren...) jenseits des Alters eines Menschen mit 100 % Sehkraft befinden und diese Lebensendfiguren schon ohne Schnapps eine Gefahr darstellen...


----------



## walter1304 (17. Dezember 2007)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so die Fotos ansehe bin ich froh gestern gefahren zu sein. Ist ja ekelhaft...
> Wir waren auch letztens unterwegs da standen am Fischerpfad auch Hinweisschilder von wegen Treibjagd, sind aber einfach QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Stimmt, das war vor ca. 3 Wochen. Ich bin auf halben Weg umgekehrt, da die Schüsse schon verdammt nah waren. Die Gefahr von einer Ladung Schrot getroffen zu werden, ist eine Sache. Ich hab aber mehr Respekt vor den Viechern, die durch die Jagd panisch durch den Wald laufen und dann von allen Sinnen die Wege kreuzen


----------



## LifesAGamble (17. Dezember 2007)

gäb's hier ein jäger-forum würden wohl die jäger auch was über die biker schreiben, die dann einfach durch den wald fahren obwohl treibjagd is, und sowieso immer die durch gesperrte wege heizen...jäger sind ja auch nicht willenlos im wald unterwegs, sondern schießen nur in ihrem gpachteten teil...natürlich sieht das nicht schön aus, is aber schon immer so...ich denke, jagen gibt es länger als biken...ich denk ma, man sollte das eben akzeptieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walter1304 (17. Dezember 2007)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> gäb's hier ein jäger-forum würden wohl die jäger auch was über die biker schreiben, die dann einfach durch den wald fahren obwohl treibjagd is, und sowieso immer die durch gesperrte wege heizen...jäger sind ja auch nicht willenlos im wald unterwegs, sondern schießen nur in ihrem gpachteten teil...natürlich sieht das nicht schön aus, is aber schon immer so...ich denke, jagen gibt es länger als biken...ich denk ma, man sollte das eben akzeptieren.



Ich habe nichts gegen Jäger. Aber die sollen dann bitte die Gebiete für jedermann klar ersichtlich sperren. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wass ich bei einem Schild  "Vorsicht Jagd" jetzt genau machen soll. Ein Verbot ist das für mich nicht ! Was die Jäger angeht, ich kenne auch einige. Es gibt viele die im Sinne der Natur agieren und sicherlich einen notwendigen und guten Job machen. Ich kenn' aber auch einige, die 2 x im Jahr zur Jagd fahren, aus Hobby und Spass. Jagdprüfung hin oder her, aber ob die das noch alle so professionell drauf haben, darf zumindest angezweifelt werden ! 

Ich will jetzt nicht den 1000. Jäger-Thread eröffnen. Aber ich find's brandgefährlich und verantwortungslos, bei schönstem Spaziergehwetter im Wald, der voll mit Menschen ist, ohne klare Sperrung mit einer Waffe zu hantieren ( ich schreibe jetzt bewußt nicht "rumballern"  ).  

Gruss 
Walter


----------



## Hirnie (17. Dezember 2007)

Hmmmmm bei den Bildern fehlen mir ganz klar die Worte!! 

Mal Bestands verkleinerung hin oder her, aber das bei sowas ein Mensch zu schaden kommen könnte ist schon grob Fahrlässig!! Sonnst hängt doch alles voll mit dem Roten Absperbändern wo man nich hin darf!! 
Wieso dan auch nicht auf Waldwegen?


----------



## Single-Trail (17. Dezember 2007)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> gäb's hier ein jäger-forum würden wohl die jäger auch was über die biker schreiben, die dann einfach durch den wald fahren obwohl treibjagd is, und sowieso immer die durch gesperrte wege heizen...jäger sind ja auch nicht willenlos im wald unterwegs, sondern schießen nur in ihrem gpachteten teil...natürlich sieht das nicht schön aus, is aber schon immer so...ich denke, jagen gibt es länger als biken...ich denk ma, man sollte das eben akzeptieren.



Ich akzeptiere ganz sicher nicht, dass in meine Richtung geschossen wird, in einem Gebiet welches nicht richtig abgesperrt ist. Wie z.B mit nur einem Schild auf einem von fünf Zufahrtswegen zu einem Gebiet. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Schild zu sehen beim Befahren des Gebietes liegt bei 1/5. Wenn irgendwelche Knallköpfe meinen ohne Rücksicht auf andere Waldbenutzer herum schießen zu müssen, dann sollen sie es auch Deutlich machen (mit richtigen Absperrungen), dann fahre ich halt einen Tag nicht dort her und erspare mir den Schrecken, den Anblick und vorallem die Gefahr.

Und die geschossenen Tiere dann mitten auf den Weg bei der Königsbacher zu legen bringt bei mir das Fass zum Überlaufen! Wenn sie die Tiere ausgerechnet dort hinlegen müssen (es kann ja durchaus sein, dass es dort für sie nah zum Auto oder was auch immer ist), dann sollen sie diese nicht vor dem Absprung und genau in der Landezone hinlegen was ja wirklich schon sehr provokant ist!


----------



## LifesAGamble (17. Dezember 2007)

geeenau...der jäger denkt sich: ich leg die in die landezone...die wissen doch garnet das leute da drüber springen wollen...ich glaub kaum, das die in kauf nehmen nen menschen zu treffen, schließlich schießen die ja nicht mit schrot!
also ich find die diskussion bisschen übertrieben...ich find eher, WIR sind für wanderer und die natur ne viel größere gefahr...is eben so!


----------



## ItalkitBomber (17. Dezember 2007)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> Ich akzeptiere ganz sicher nicht, dass in meine Richtung geschossen wird, in einem Gebiet welches nicht richtig abgesperrt ist. Wie z.B mit nur einem Schild auf einem von fünf Zufahrtswegen zu einem Gebiet. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Schild zu sehen beim Befahren des Gebietes liegt bei 1/5. Wenn irgendwelche Knallköpfe meinen ohne Rücksicht auf andere Waldbenutzer herum schießen zu müssen, dann sollen sie es auch Deutlich machen (mit richtigen Absperrungen), dann fahre ich halt einen Tag nicht dort her und erspare mir den Schrecken, den Anblick und vorallem die Gefahr.
> 
> Und die geschossenen Tiere dann mitten auf den Weg bei der Königsbacher zu legen bringt bei mir das Fass zum Überlaufen! Wenn sie die Tiere ausgerechnet dort hinlegen müssen (es kann ja durchaus sein, dass es dort für sie nah zum Auto oder was auch immer ist), dann sollen sie diese nicht vor dem Absprung und genau in der Landezone hinlegen was ja wirklich schon sehr provokant ist!




Und dazu muss man noch sagen das der Penner (Jäger) in unserer Richtung geschossen hat obwohl wir auf ne Öffentlichen Straße waren und es nichts mit Waldwegen zu gehabt hat. Das hat mich schon mächtig angekotzt. Und ich bin mir sicher das die Jäger das extra dort hingelegt haben, weil die uns vorher noch gesehen haben, da haben sie sich gedacht jetzt zeigen wirs den Bikern. Sowas bringt das Faß bei mir echt zum überlaufen......


----------



## Siegfried (17. Dezember 2007)

Armes Schwein.

Habe so was ähnliches letzes Jahr im bereich Hexenpfad in Richtung Wolken erlebt. Einfach wiederlich.

Gruß


----------



## Dicke Wade (17. Dezember 2007)

hallo leute,
da ich in koblenz arbeite verfolge ich schon etwas länger euren koblenztreff. habe vor mich bei euch mal blicken zu lassen. wollte aber jetzt mal was zu den jägern sagen.ich möchte euch nicht belehren oder, so aber die jäger dürfen dort jagen wo sie gejagt haben. dürft ihr da springen wo ihr springt.  gerade wir MTB'ler müssen im wald rücksicht nehmen, da uns die gesetze eher das mountainbiken im wald verbieten als erlauben. zudem haben die jäger ganz klar den längeren arm. wenn man sich mit denen anlegt, zieht man den kürzeren.da sind viele dabei die richtig was zu sagen haben (waldbesitzer, stadtratsmitglieder u.s.w.). durch falsche aktionen und beschimpfungen, auch hier in forum verbessern wir unsere situation mit sicherheit nicht. also, locker bleiben und wenn ihr das nächste mal warnschilder sieht,umfahrt sie einfach. kann nur gut sein für eure gesundheit.
P.S.:habe gelesen, dass es vor kurzem sogar ein tandem-mtb erwischt hat. mit nur einem schuss hat der jäger beide mtb'ler erlegt. schwer verletzt
bis dann mal
Berry


----------



## superrocker73 (17. Dezember 2007)

Hitzige Diskussion hier...nett...ich kann dazu nur sagen, daß ich von Natur aus Menschen, die andere Lebewesen erschießen, nicht leiden kann...und da ist es mir egal, ob die mit Luftgewehren, scharfen Flinten oder Erbsenpistolen schießen...Gottes Geschöpfe gehören nicht getötet!


----------



## superrocker73 (17. Dezember 2007)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> da ich in koblenz arbeite verfolge ich schon etwas länger euren koblenztreff. habe vor mich bei euch mal blicken zu lassen.
> Berry



Wenn Du kommst bring den Herrn Mäder aus Nickenich mit...oder grüß ihn wenigstens von mir...einem alten Arbeitskollegen von Deutschlands ärmster Bikefabrik


----------



## walter1304 (17. Dezember 2007)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> gerade wir MTB'ler müssen im wald rücksicht nehmen, da uns die gesetze eher das mountainbiken im wald verbieten als erlauben. zudem haben die jäger ganz klar den längeren arm. wenn man sich mit denen anlegt, zieht man den kürzeren.da sind viele dabei die richtig was zu sagen haben (waldbesitzer, stadtratsmitglieder u.s.w.). durch falsche aktionen und beschimpfungen, auch



Hi Berry, 
das ist ja jetzt so 'ne Einstellung mit der ich überhaupt nicht umgehen kann.  Wenn irgendjemand in meine Richtung schießt, dann ist es mir *******gal ob das ein Stadtrat, ein Politiker oder sonstwas ist.. Der hat gefälligst auch Rücksicht zu nehmen. Es geht hier immerhin um scharfe Waffen und Menschenleben... und da spielt es auch keine Rolle ob ihm der Wald nun gehört oder nicht. Wo leben wir denn ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (17. Dezember 2007)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> Ich akzeptiere ganz sicher nicht, dass in meine Richtung geschossen wird, in einem Gebiet welches nicht richtig abgesperrt ist. Wie z.B mit nur einem Schild auf einem von fünf Zufahrtswegen zu einem Gebiet. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Schild zu sehen beim Befahren des Gebietes liegt bei 1/5. Wenn irgendwelche Knallköpfe meinen ohne Rücksicht auf andere Waldbenutzer herum schießen zu müssen, dann sollen sie es auch Deutlich machen (mit richtigen Absperrungen), dann fahre ich halt einen Tag nicht dort her und erspare mir den Schrecken, den Anblick und vorallem die Gefahr.



  genau meine Meinung, ich denke auch dass die Absperrung bzw die nicht vorhandenen das Problem sind - vor 3 Wochen war im Wald schon mal Jagd, ist mir zuerst nur durch die hohe Anzahl von Jeeps mit entsprechenden Aufklebern an Stellen wo sonst keine Autos parken, aufgefallen

später dann auch mal ein Schild "Achtung Jagd" und zwar auf dem  breiten Weg, der runter zum Forsthaus Kühkopf führt - hab mich dann auch gefragt : darf ich jetzt lang oder nicht ? 
ich habe dann vorsichtshalber gedreht und bin über die Karthause runter  - habe nämlich keine Lust den gehetzten Tieren zu begegnen 

die Jagd hat schon ihre Berechtigung, aber ich denke man könnte es zB auch in der Rheinzeitung ankündigen (die letzten Jahre war das so, da wurde mit Datum grob das Gebiet beschrieben wann dort gejagt wird) 
und besser absperren , dann wären alle zufrieden und man kann als Walker/Läufer/Wanderer/Biker am betreffenden Tag eine andere Strecke wählen


----------



## LifesAGamble (17. Dezember 2007)

jedenfalls is es doch schön, dass man sich hier schön unterhält und diskutiert, oder?
aber wirklich, sonntag war richtig hammer. schön was für technik und die lungen gemacht! also da fahren wir öfter!


----------



## ItalkitBomber (17. Dezember 2007)

Wie siehts aus mit kommenden Samstag sollen wa nochmal fahren???? 

MFG


----------



## superrocker73 (17. Dezember 2007)

Wenn das Wetter nur annähernd so gut ist wie am Sonntag und das Handy von einem gewissen Mitfahrer zu Hause bleibt bin ich natürlich dabei...


----------



## Dicke Wade (17. Dezember 2007)

@walter1804: also, wenn du so aus siehst wie auf deinem bild, dann kann ich verstehen das er in deine richtung geschossen hat   
@superrocker 73: das werde ich machen. ich glaube,da arbeitet keiner mehr von den alten. volker ist ja auch geflüchtet.der georg arbeitet jetzt bei müsing. wir waren jetzt 2 mal hintereinander in den bergen. werden das auch 2008 wiederholen. vielleicht hat ja einer von euch auf 12- 16000 hm in 6 tagen lust. wir haben noch platz. kann es sein das wir auch schon einmal zusammen gefahren sind. dienstags ab chaka oder so ?
naja, wünsche euch was. melde mich anfang nächstes jahr mal zum fahren bei euch. vielleicht kann man ja auch mal ne runde um den see fahren, oder ring, oder elztal oder, oder
bis dann  Berry


----------



## Dicke Wade (17. Dezember 2007)

@ superrocker73: habe gerade dein bild gesehen. sind nich zusammen gefahren. du hast mir mal ein paar aufkleber fürs bike ausgedruckt. warst für design zuständig oder so. naja, bis dann
berry


----------



## superrocker73 (17. Dezember 2007)

Genau, sehr richtig, war dort zusammen mit Hulle Herrmann für die Pulverei zuständig...und Recht hast Du, von den alten Mitarbeitern sind nur noch die dort, die nichts anderes finden (oder kriegen???), namentlich Micki und Réné...alle anderen haben die Bude verlassen...richtig so...der Georg und Heinz sind beim Bayer, Volker macht jetzt Wanderer, der Tarek ist jetzt Postbote, der Hulle bei Alesis, ich bin Grafiker beim Theater...usw.

Wobei es der Volker natürlich am besten hat, kann er dem Hans-Werner noch 'ne lange Nase machen... 
bin echt gespannt, wie lange das noch gutgeht dort...

Aber wie gesagt, liebe Grüße von mir an den Schorsch...


----------



## walter1304 (18. Dezember 2007)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> @walter1804: also, wenn du so aus siehst wie auf deinem bild, dann kann ich verstehen das er in deine richtung geschossen hat



Ne, ich hatte mein Gore-Fell an


----------



## LifesAGamble (18. Dezember 2007)

was soll denn das schon wieder heißen? hat doch nur 2 mal geklingelt! 
also wolfskopf und die R.I.P (!)...ect hammer...auch wenn die finger weh tun danach-sowas schönes so nah!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2007)

Na was ist mit kommendem Samstag, 22.12.07?
Wenn ich die Weihnachtsgeschenke zusammen habe würde ich um 11:30 Uhr nochmal eine Tour drehen.
Eingang Oberwerther Halle?

Andreas


----------



## superrocker73 (20. Dezember 2007)

keine schlechte Idee, wenn meine Frau mich läßt wäre ich wohl mit von der Partie...


----------



## LifesAGamble (20. Dezember 2007)

ahja, morgen nochma schön ausruhen, dann bin ich samstag fit! aber besser is wohl ne thermo-sturmhaube für mich...*hust*
was wollen wir denn fahren? alles zusammen? rip, wkopf, köba? oder ne andere zusammenstellung? lasst ma was hören!?


----------



## superrocker73 (21. Dezember 2007)

Steht das jetzt mit morgen früh??? Ich bin um halb 12 an der Oberwerther Sporthalle und hoffe nicht allein da zu stehen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Dezember 2007)

OK, 12 Uhr Oberwerther Halle.


----------



## LifesAGamble (21. Dezember 2007)

gut, ich denk ich bin fit bis morgen! komm dann um halb 12 zu dir wg der gabel,ja?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (21. Dezember 2007)

Klar, aber eigentlich dachte ich halb 12 an der Oberwerther Sporthalle...Schiss Internet...also, dann von mir aus

morgen um 12 Uhr
vor der Sporthalle Oberwerth

und der Herr, dessen Leben wohl ein Glücksspiel zu sein scheint, darf um halb 12 bei mir zwecks Gabelölen erscheinen...

bis morgen...by tghe way...wo soll's denn eigentlich hingehen???


----------



## LifesAGamble (21. Dezember 2007)

tzz, was der immer denkt...also da es ja schon um 12 losgeht, wie wär's denn wenn man fpfad und wkopf verbinden würde? und die rip noch dabei? irgendwie sind das aber immer doofe umwege...!


----------



## Tiger 2001 (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde,

werde morgen auch um 12 Uhr am Oberwerth sein.
Das wird sicher ein Spaß!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ItalkitBomber (22. Dezember 2007)

Sry muss leider Absagen bin Krank...viel spaß euch 

mfg


----------



## LifesAGamble (22. Dezember 2007)

das mountainbiken wird wohl immer eine verlustreiche schlacht für mensch und maschine bleiben 
bis zum frühjahr is ja noch genug zeit...wobei ich fast sagen würde, dass so ein wintertag schöner is-so wie heut überall der raureif auf den pflanzen war-war doch hammer, oder?
...und ne starre doppelbrückengabel hat auch nich jeder


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Dezember 2007)

Speckweg biken nach Weihnachten?

Wer mag Donnerstag 12:00 Uhr ne Runde biken?
Sporthalle Oberwerth?

Andreas


----------



## sebot.rlp (25. Dezember 2007)

Bin denke ich mal dabei. Wohin soll es denn gehen? Wäre für Boppard.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Dezember 2007)

oder ist Freitag 12:00 Uhr besser?

Andreas


----------



## superrocker73 (25. Dezember 2007)

Mal schauen, Freitag wäre bei mir eigentlich besser...


----------



## sebot.rlp (25. Dezember 2007)

Freitag kann ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (26. Dezember 2007)

Wir fahren am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag eine Stadtwaldrunde (Fischerpfad-Königsbacher)

Treffpunkt: Sporthalle Oberwerth
Uhrzeit: 12:15 Uhr

Vielleicht finden sich ein paar Biker.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Dezember 2007)

Na wat is nu am Freitag um 12 Uhr?
Fettwegjahresabschlussrunde?

Andreas


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. Dezember 2007)

fährt jetzt jemand mit heute???


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Dezember 2007)

Jau ich fahre mit.
Bringe meinen Bruder mit.

Andreas


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Dezember 2007)

Na das war ja dünn!
Keiner da, schade.

Andreas


----------



## LifesAGamble (29. Dezember 2007)

is für diesen sonntag jemand zu begeistern?


----------



## Single-Trail (1. Januar 2008)

Das war doch mal ne schöne Jahres-Abschluss-Runde...

war zwar nicht ganz so fit, aber Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem 

Hoffe ihr seid alle gut ins neue Jahr gedropt und wünsche euch ein trailreiches Jahr 2008


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. Januar 2008)

ja, das war's echt! wünsch dann mal allen hier ein frohes neues jahr, viel glück und viel gesundheit- vor allem für die wadeln


----------



## superrocker73 (1. Januar 2008)

auch von mir natürlich ein "frohes Neues"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (1. Januar 2008)

Wünsche euch auch ein frohes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr. Hoffentlich mit sehr gutem Bikewetter.


----------



## superrocker73 (3. Januar 2008)

Mädels, wie schaut's aus mit dem Wochenende???


----------



## Jerd (3. Januar 2008)

Hi, ich bin am WE samt MTB in Bad Ems zu Besuch und hätte eventuell Sa. vormittags Zeit für einen kleinen Ride. Wo fährt man denn da am Besten?

Da ich leider keine Ortskenntnis habe  , bräuchte ich aber was, wo man sich relativ leicht orientieren kann... 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für eure Mühen


----------



## superrocker73 (5. Januar 2008)

Für alle, die mitwollen:

Sonntag, 6. Januar 2008. 12:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt Sporthalle Oberwerth


----------



## Single-Trail (5. Januar 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Für alle, die mitwollen:
> 
> Sonntag, 6. Januar 2008. 12:00 Uhr
> Treffpunkt Sporthalle Oberwerth



schon ne Idee wo es langgehen soll?


----------



## superrocker73 (5. Januar 2008)

vielleicht hat ja jemand noch nen geheimtipp für sonntag parat?!
ansonsten wird's wohl wieder auf fpfad und köba hinauslaufen!
vll mal wieder den b1, je nach witterung? hpfad? lasst mal was hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (5. Januar 2008)

huch, du warst ja noch angemeldet auf meinem pc...sorry! 
sieht ja mager aus mit morgen...


----------



## Single-Trail (6. Januar 2008)

ich komme heute nicht mit, hab mein Bike gestern geputzt  

abgesehen von der Tatsache das ich zu faul bin das wieder zu putzen ist die Kette trocken wie Sau sodass die ersteinmal paar Spritzer Öl oder so braucht, muss mir mal am Montag neues holen... habt ihr da mal irgendwelche Empfehlungen... am besten in oder um Koblenz erhältlich und nicht all zu teuer  

allen die Fahren viel Spaß heute!


----------



## karmakiller (6. Januar 2008)

hab das oil-of-rohloff , beim Bernd glaub ich für 5  gekauft - ist sehr ergiebig  

aber ein paar Tropfen Öl hat doch bestimmt einer der Mitbiker für dich


----------



## Siegfried (6. Januar 2008)

Werde heute morgen meine "Kleine" Stadtwaldrund drehen.   
Ich versuche mal so kurz vor 12 an der Sporthalle zu sein.

Gruß.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Januar 2008)

Zurück von Ski laufen, beide Beine noch ganz!
Also kann ich wieder mit biken.

Was ist mit kommendem Samstag, 12 Uhr?

Vielleicht kann man mal den Limespfad fahren?
Müsten zwar am Rhein entlang dengeln bis Vallendar, ist aber machbar.

Also?

Andreas


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2008)

Hey Leute,
darf keiner von euch biken?
Andreas


----------



## Siegfried (9. Januar 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> darf keiner von euch biken?
> Andreas




Schon, aber wenn Leute großartig Starttermine ins Netz stellen und von denen dann keiner kommt, fährt mann bei der nächsten Ankündigung erst
garnicht mehr hin.

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2008)

Ist mir auch schon so gegangen, Kopf hoch.
Andreas


----------



## redpulli (9. Januar 2008)

Ich komm mit.
Werde aber von Dierdorf aus dazu stoßen.
Mike


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2008)

Laptop ganz hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (10. Januar 2008)

also meine gabel is jetzt schließlich und endlich auf dem weg nach süden zu bionicon...und sollte nächste woche wieder da sein-deswegen melde ich mich schonma für dieses wochenende ab, sofern kein anderes bike vom himmel fällt 

Steffen


----------



## superrocker73 (10. Januar 2008)

Siegfried schrieb:


> Schon, aber wenn Leute großartig Starttermine ins Netz stellen und von denen dann keiner kommt, fährt mann bei der nächsten Ankündigung erst
> garnicht mehr hin.
> 
> Gruß



Naja, es haben vier Leute vor der Oberwerth-Halle bis 12:15 gewartet...keine Ahnung, wo Du warst, auf jeden Fall nicht dort...


----------



## pfohlenrolle (10. Januar 2008)

Es ist zum  
Die neue Bike-Saison fängt ganz großartig an. War die Woche im Kernspin und heute beim Onkel Doc, der hat nen Bandscheibenvorfall in der LWS auf den Bildern gesehen. Verbringe die nächste Woche im Krankenhaus und biken wird wohl erstmal ad acta gelegt...
:kotz:


----------



## superrocker73 (11. Januar 2008)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Es ist zum
> Die neue Bike-Saison fängt ganz großartig an. War die Woche im Kernspin und heute beim Onkel Doc, der hat nen Bandscheibenvorfall in der LWS auf den Bildern gesehen. Verbringe die nächste Woche im Krankenhaus und biken wird wohl erstmal ad acta gelegt...
> :kotz:



********, Du Ärmster, alles Gute von mir, auf das Du bald wieder mitgondeln kannst.

Zu Samstag: Komme mit drei Leutchens um 12 Uhr zur Oberwerth Halle...
Seeeeeeeeees...


----------



## Single-Trail (11. Januar 2008)

Gute Besserung Pfohlenrolle!

hoffentlicht bist du bald wieder fit...
ich drücke dir die


----------



## LifesAGamble (11. Januar 2008)

...und von mir auch teu, teu, teu!


----------



## Rockyalex! (12. Januar 2008)

Hi Biker,
wir fahren nachher um 14.30 Uhr an der Kirche vor dem Bienhorntal in Pfaffendorf vorbei - auf dem Weg zu B1 und den Urlaubstrails; falls jemand Lust hat
Gruss Alex


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2008)

Wieder dünn?
Keiner da!
Hier ist die Halle!





Andreas


----------



## Rockyalex! (13. Januar 2008)

Hi Biker, Hi Andi
Hab ich auch schon erlebt, dass welche nicht kommen, aber am Treffpunkt sollte es nicht scheitern.
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hirnie (15. Januar 2008)

Bin jetzt auch erst ma raus!! 

Hab am So bei einem 1,20 drop meinen Dämpfer zerstört!!
Morgen gehts erst mal in die Werkstatt mit dem Teil!!


----------



## sebot.rlp (15. Januar 2008)

Hirnie schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch erst ma raus!!
> 
> Hab am So bei einem 1,20 drop meinen Dämpfer zerstört!!
> Morgen gehts erst mal in die Werkstatt mit dem Teil!!



1,20 m ins Flat oder in einen Hang? Ist der Dämpfer denn durchgeschlagen, weil du zu wenig Luft drin hattest oder wie ist er kaputt gegangen?


----------



## superrocker73 (16. Januar 2008)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> 1,20 m ins Flat oder in einen Hang? Ist der Dämpfer denn durchgeschlagen, weil du zu wenig Luft drin hattest oder wie ist er kaputt gegangen?



Dürfte normalerweise nichts passieren...obwohl...Luftdämpfern trau ich auch  nicht wirklich über den Weg...und Canyon Bikes schonmal gar nicht...


----------



## Hirnie (16. Januar 2008)

bin ins Flat gesprungen!! Sollte ja normal kein Problem sein!! 

Hatte bevor ich los gefahren bin etwas mehr wie 8bar drauf gepumpt was für mein gewicht genug ist! 

Hab ihn dan zum durchschlagen gebracht(was ja beim pearl schon fast unmöglich ist) dabei ist die luft raus!! 

Ich vermute der Dämper war schon kaputt! Nur das er bei dem Drop ganz den Geist aufgegeben hat!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Januar 2008)

Samstag sollen es 14 Grad werden!
Was ist mit 12:30 Uhr am Oberwerther Halle?

Andreas


----------



## LifesAGamble (16. Januar 2008)

Nabend,
also entgegen den aktuellen trend(!?) bin ich auf jedenfall da am samstag, morgen-oder spätestens freitag hab ich meinen esel wieder, mit echter federgabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hexer70 (17. Januar 2008)

Samstag, 14 Grad, 12.30 an der Oberweth-Halle und die Frisur sitzt.
Würde gerne mitfahren, besonders weil ich auf Steffen`s Gabel gespannt bin..
Was macht eigentlich die Gabel vom superrocker 73, hat er sie endlich "heile" gemacht?

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## LifesAGamble (17. Januar 2008)

eigentlich wollt ich seine mitnehmen, aber ich bekomm sie per post von zuhause zugeschickt...
na dann, damit sich keiner beschweren kann, das keiner kommt, bist du am besten auch 5 min früher da 
bis samstag dann!
das wird wieder ein spaß...


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2008)

hab am Samstag leider nicht so lange Zeit, muss 16.00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.
Ginge es auch eine Stunde früher bei euch?, also 11:30 Uhr???????? 

Andreas


----------



## LifesAGamble (18. Januar 2008)

also für mich wär's auch besser um 11:30, hab auch noch paar sachen zu tun eigentlich!
also?


----------



## hexer70 (18. Januar 2008)

Ich gehe heute Abend Karten kloppen  , da wird 11.30 Uhr für mich etwas zäh werden. Versuche aber trotzdem pünktlich zu sein. Wenn ich es nicht schaffen sollte, nehmt keine Rücksicht auf mich...


----------



## Single-Trail (18. Januar 2008)

Sauerei!! ich muss morgen in die Schule


----------



## hexer70 (18. Januar 2008)

Mach`s doch wie Ferris    ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2008)

Na wieviel sind wir denn nu morgen?
Mit mir 5 wenn ich noch jemanden mitbringe?
Also 11.30 Uhr, Oberwerth Halle.

Andreas


----------



## LifesAGamble (18. Januar 2008)

hmm, das sehen wir wohl erst wenn's soweit is!
je nachdem wer noch kurzfristig zu-oder absagt...
also ich bring noch jemanden mit, ich denk ma 4 oder 5 werden wir schon sein-hauptsache et macht spass


----------



## hexer70 (19. Januar 2008)

Ich war gestern brav  , also bis gleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (19. Januar 2008)

huii, sehr schön...


----------



## LifesAGamble (22. Januar 2008)

was is denn los? gibt's nichts mehr zu diskutieren? nichts neues interessantes?
war übrigens ne supi-tour am samstag...


----------



## pfohlenrolle (22. Januar 2008)

Oder mal'n paar Fotos für die Invaliden daheim


----------



## sebot.rlp (22. Januar 2008)

Die Fotos kommen demnächst mal 

Wo wart ihr denn am Samstag?


----------



## LifesAGamble (22. Januar 2008)

waren sogar mal zu 6(!) am samstag! sind ne schöne runde fpfad, dann rüber zum hpfad und zum abschluss noch die köba runter...ich würde sagen, das kommende WE nehmen wir mal die kamera mit für die daheimgebliebenwordenen


----------



## hexer70 (22. Januar 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> waren sogar mal zu 6(!) am samstag! sind ne schöne runde fpfad, dann rüber zum hpfad und zum abschluss noch die köba runter...ich würde sagen, das kommende WE nehmen wir mal die kamera mit für die daheimgebliebenwordenen



Ja cool, das machen wir! Selbe Zeit selber Ort?


----------



## LifesAGamble (22. Januar 2008)

von mir aus gern! aber ich würde sagen, keine videos von der "selfmade-leukotape-helmcam" sondern paar hübsche fotos für zuhause zu zeigen und über's bett hängen


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2008)

Wie wäre es mit Video und Foto?


----------



## LifesAGamble (23. Januar 2008)

ja, warum nicht?!
wer is denn dann alles dabei am samstag? 
PS: Hat zufällig noch jemand nen gebrauchten oder überflüssigen (trink)rucksack? meiner is leider seit gestern im a****!
wenn nicht, muss eben ein neuer her...aber fragen kann man ja mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2008)

Ob ich mitfahre entscheide ich erst am Freitag.
Habe aber weder Fotoapparat noch Cam!
Wer kann was mitbringen?

Andreas


----------



## LifesAGamble (23. Januar 2008)

ja, also ich bring meine cam mit, die ich dann wohl auf dem helm fest mache für videos zu drehen...haben wir schonma gemacht, und hat echt gut funktioniert. allerdings muss ich von jedem, der sich mal in aktion sehen will, pro angefangener minute 5 euro verlangen  
das wär auf jeden fall ma was!


----------



## Dicke Wade (24. Januar 2008)

hallo leute,
wir machen am samstag eine tour ab sportplatz nickenich. der treffpunkt sayn (westerwald) kommt auch. hätten dann mal die drei aktivsten gruppen zusammen. na, habt ihr lust?
Berry


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2008)

Mit den Leuten aus Bendorf bin ich mal gefahren.
Für die habe ich dieses Jahr noch keine PS in den Beinen.

Rutsche lieber hier noch etwas die Berge hoch und runter.
Wenn die Saison mal etwas älter ist gerne.
Trotzdem danke für die Einladung.

Bin Samstag am Oberwerth auf jeden Fall dabei.
*Samstag, 12 Uhr Halle Oberwerth?*

Wer fährt mit?

@LifesAGamble:
Für das Geld will ich mich aber den ganzen Berg runter sehen.

Andreas


----------



## LifesAGamble (24. Januar 2008)

vielleicht kann ich ja etwas skonto gewähren 
also mal im ernst, das mit dem video is ne coole sache, und mega interessant um sich ma selbst zu analysieren...darfst du aber nicht so schnell fahren wie sonst, sonst is da nur n kleiner punkt weit vorne auf dem video  
samstag geht klar..!


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2008)

Na ja, so langsam bist du ja auch wieder nicht.

Kritsche Videoanalyse find ich auch gut.

Habe Bekannte die machen das auch.
Haben eine Stammkneipe mit TV, einfach genial.
Vor allem sind da auch Leute bei die wissen wie es geht!

Also sammel noch ein paar Leute für Samstag, und ein Fotoapparat

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (24. Januar 2008)

Ich werde zu 99 % am Samstag auch dabei sein! Höchstwahrscheinlich mit 'nem neuen Bike, da wär ein Video ja echt was feines...Robert kommt bestimmt auch mit, der fährt dann den Hobel mit der Starrgabel!


----------



## sebot.rlp (24. Januar 2008)

Was haste dir denn für ein neues gegönnt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2008)

Na super, dann macht euch mal schick für die Aufnahmen!

Andreas


----------



## Mc_Fly (25. Januar 2008)

Fahre evtl morgen mit.

Habt Ihr schon nen Plan, wo ihr her rollt?

greetz
Marco


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Januar 2008)

Noch keine Ahnung wo es hingehen soll.
Können wir ja noch abstimmen, kann sich ja jeder mal was überlegen.

Bei schönem Wetter gibt es einen Trail oberhalb von Braubach/ Lahnstein.
Bei gutem Licht kann man dort bestimmt nette Fotos machen.

Andreas


----------



## Hirnie (25. Januar 2008)

Bin eben durch die KöBa!! Dort wurden Bäume absichtlich in den Weg gelegt!! 
Die Stelle oben am Aussichtspunkt! 
Hatte leider keine Zeit Platz zumachen!!

Lg Flo


----------



## Strykhe (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo an alle, wir fahren am Sonntag ab ca 10:15 von der Karthause los in Richtung Fischerpfad. Eventuell hat ja noch jemand Lust sich anzuschliessen. Soll ne gemütliche Runde werden, bin ja schon bissl älter  


Gruß Strykhe


----------



## superrocker73 (25. Januar 2008)

Hirnie schrieb:


> Bin eben durch die KöBa!! Dort wurden Bäume absichtlich in den Weg gelegt!!
> Die Stelle oben am Aussichtspunkt!
> Hatte leider keine Zeit Platz zumachen!!
> 
> Lg Flo



Das sind die kleinen Herausforderungen im Alltag!

Heute Abend gibbet erstmal 'ne Fortstzung von gestern Abenb  
und morgen mittag in alter Frische an der Halle Oberwerth. Isch freu misch!!!


----------



## LifesAGamble (25. Januar 2008)

kann morgen jemand tape mitbringen? am besten leukotape, das hält am besten...wenn nicht, machen wir morgen erstma nur fotos, is ja auch was...


----------



## superrocker73 (25. Januar 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> kann morgen jemand tape mitbringen? am besten leukotape, das hält am besten...wenn nicht, machen wir morgen erstma nur fotos, is ja auch was...



Hast Du Deine Keule in die Wüste geschickt oder sind die Leukoplast-Reserven im Bwzk alle???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiger 2001 (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

bin moren auch dabei, Wetter soll ja schön werden.
Wie siehts den mit einer Fahrt richtung Boppard aus?

GT


----------



## superrocker73 (25. Januar 2008)

Ich wäre eigentlich auch mehr für Boppard...vielleicht Wolfskopf und dann mal die Park-Strecke fahren, wenn das Wetter so bleibt...


----------



## sebot.rlp (25. Januar 2008)

Der Bikepark ist noch bis einschließlich 31.03 gesperrt. Wünsche euch aber trotzdem viel Spaß.


----------



## superrocker73 (25. Januar 2008)

Hier was interessantes für unsere Fahrtechnik-Freaks.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=IQpZhZjiN_o


----------



## superrocker73 (25. Januar 2008)

Auch hier geht einiges...man beachte das Hightec-Bike...geposted für Steffen!!! 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GfJDyP9PQHU&feature=related

Bis morgen ihr Säcke!


----------



## Mc_Fly (26. Januar 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Ich wäre eigentlich auch mehr für Boppard...vielleicht Wolfskopf und dann mal die Park-Strecke fahren, wenn das Wetter so bleibt...



Ich bin auch für Boppard.
Dann würde ich nach KO mim Zug fahren und beende die Tour in Boppard 

greetz
Marco


----------



## Mc_Fly (26. Januar 2008)

Mist,
ich habe gerade gesehen, das der Zug erst um 12:15 in Ko ist.
Falls Ihr wirklich nach Boppard fahrt, dann können wir uns ja in Hühnefeld treffen.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## MasterAss (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde ab Ende Februar für eine Weile in Koblenz wohnen, mein Bike kommt natürlich mit  

Da ich mich null auskenne, würd ich gern mal mit euch Locals ein paar schöne Touren machen!

Einzig in Boppard an der Rheinschleife war ich mal oben im Wald. Da bin ich mit meiner Freundin mitm Auto hoch als wir das erste Mal in Koblenz waren. Hab gesehen, dass es da auch ne offizielle Bike-Strecke gibt... 

Was für Touren fahrt ihr immer? Ich fahre ein Endurolastiges All-Mountain....

Grüße


----------



## LifesAGamble (26. Januar 2008)

na toll, die fotos bekomm ich nicht hochgeladen...ich werd sie Euch per email schicken, wenn ihr wollt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hexer70 (26. Januar 2008)

Klar wollen wir , is doch logisch! War ne geile Tour heute, nächste Woche wieder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Januar 2008)

Na logo, her mit den Fotos!
Tour war prima, ich war patt!

Andreas


----------



## superrocker73 (28. Januar 2008)

Hirnie schrieb:


> Bin eben durch die KöBa!! Dort wurden Bäume absichtlich in den Weg gelegt!!
> Die Stelle oben am Aussichtspunkt!
> Hatte leider keine Zeit Platz zumachen!!
> 
> Lg Flo



Fauler Hund!  
Das Geäst lag am Samstag immer noch da also haben wir zu zweit für die später Durchfahrenden den Weg schön freigemacht.
Ansonsten würde ich gerne mal die Fotos oder Filmchen vom Samstag sehen. Es wird gemunkelt, daß der eine oder andere Flieger dabei war...


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. Januar 2008)

ich hab meine gabel und mich mal wieder als menschliches katapult benutzt 
sind schöne fotos geworden...werd heut abend mal ne rundmail an alle schicken, wenn ich Eure email-adressen hab, sofern die nicht schon mit dem Profil verbunden sind!


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. Januar 2008)

...und ein paar meter vor mir wurde ein kapitales rotwild angeschossen, das dann im laub in ner kurve zusammengebrochen ist, und sich am (Schalt)Auge verletzt hat


----------



## Tiger 2001 (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

nach guter verlaufener Reha steht das angeschossene Rotwild wieder zur Verfügung. 
Der nächste Abschuss wird sicher irgendwann folgen, da die Jäger heutzutage ja unerbittlich sind.

Die Gattung der Bionicons fällt ja auch ganz schön!




Man munkelt dass sogar Superrocker nicht immer ohne Bodenkontakt auskommen.

GT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2008)

Ist das nicht Richtung Mekka?
12:00 Uhr?

Ist ja nochmal gut gegangen.
Andreas


----------



## superrocker73 (28. Januar 2008)

Ich bin nicht wenig unglücklich der illustren Runde vom vergangenen Samstag nicht mit meinen Fallkünsten zur Verfügung gestanden zu haben. 
Ich werde mein bestes tun um euch am nächsten Samstag mit meinem neuen Hobel zu erquicken, welcher gestern eine erste Tour durch den Taunus überlebt  hat.
Werde dann zu 99,9 % auch denjenigen mitbringen, der sich am Samstagnachmittag nach erfolgreichem Ausritt über B1 und Kö am Florinsmarkt einen 1a Stoppie mit anschließender Judorolle über den Lenker leistete und mit dieser Leistung unglücklicherweise nur einen Taxifahrer begeistern konnte...


----------



## Hirnie (28. Januar 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Das sind die kleinen Herausforderungen im Alltag!





superrocker73 schrieb:


> Fauler Hund!
> Das Geäst lag am Samstag immer noch da also haben wir zu zweit für die später Durchfahrenden den Weg schön freigemacht.



Herausforderung? War da nicht was??  

Ne hatte leider keine Zeit und mein Begleiter keine Lust! Sonnst hätt ich es schon gemacht! Wollt ja eigendlich selbst darunter bretzeln!


----------



## GT_Frodo (28. Januar 2008)

Aha, Ihr habt also Flugstunden genommen da oben! 
Habe Euch auf meinem Nachhauseweg oben ne Weile stehen sehen und mich schon gefragt, warum es bei Euch nicht weiter geht.

Gruß, Lars


----------



## hexer70 (28. Januar 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht wenig unglücklich der illustren Runde vom vergangenen Samstag nicht mit meinen Fallkünsten zur Verfügung gestanden zu haben.
> Ich werde mein bestes tun um euch am nächsten Samstag mit meinem neuen Hobel zu erquicken, welcher gestern eine erste Tour durch den Taunus überlebt  hat.
> Werde dann zu 99,9 % auch denjenigen mitbringen, der sich am Samstagnachmittag nach erfolgreichem Ausritt über B1 und Kö am Florinsmarkt einen 1a Stoppie mit anschließender Judorolle über den Lenker leistete und mit dieser Leistung unglücklicherweise nur einen Taxifahrer begeistern konnte...



Hört hört, der feine Herr superrocker ist ein wenig unglücklich weil er uns nicht zur Verfügung stand . Dabei wollte er doch zu 99% dabei sein!
Na ja, jetzt sind es ja immerhin schon 99,9 %, wenn nicht wieder was dazwischen kommt, z.B.  und dann :kotz:, oder so


----------



## LifesAGamble (29. Januar 2008)

das gehört eher nicht ins forum...sry!


----------



## LifesAGamble (29. Januar 2008)




----------



## LifesAGamble (29. Januar 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> ich werde mein bestes tun um euch am nächsten Samstag mit meinem neuen Hobel zu erquicken, welcher gestern eine erste Tour durch den Taunus überlebt  hat.
> Werde dann zu 99,9 % auch denjenigen mitbringen, der sich am Samstagnachmittag nach erfolgreichem Ausritt über B1 und Kö am Florinsmarkt einen 1a Stoppie mit anschließender Judorolle über den Lenker leistete und mit dieser Leistung unglücklicherweise nur einen Taxifahrer begeistern konnte...



sind wir denn nicht zu uncool dafür?? dachte du gibst dich nur noch mit dem specialized-fanclub ab!?


----------



## superrocker73 (29. Januar 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> sind wir denn nicht zu uncool dafür?? dachte du gibst dich nur noch mit dem specialized-fanclub ab!?



Solange ich nicht zum "Ich mach alles was meine Freundin mir (hauptsächlich am Telefon) sagt"-Fanclub,   , gehöre ist denke ich noch so ziemlich alles in Ordnung, oder?


----------



## LifesAGamble (29. Januar 2008)

wir rasseln nur bisschen mit den säbeln...mehr nich 
samstag, oder fahren wir sonntag?(der samstag is ja wie besprochen ein tag, an dem man noch so viel sachen machen könnte!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Januar 2008)

Samstag? Hm, muss ich mal sehen.
Aber was ist am Montag?
Alles Gecken?

Könnten uns ja mal die Fleckertshöhe zuführen?

Andreas


----------



## Tiger 2001 (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

also Montag bin ich auf jeden Fall mit dem Bike unterwegs, Fleckertshöhe ist da nicht schlecht. Könnten dann mit dem Zug von Boppard hochfahren.
Samstag hatte ich auch vor ne Runde zu drehen.

@RockyRider66
Hast du mal was vom Film gehört, gesehen.

GT


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Januar 2008)

Samstag kann ich auch nur Runde drehen, nicht so lange.
Montag hätte ich mehr Zeit für Fleckertshöhe. Natürlich mit dem Zug!!!
Wetter sollte aber halbwegs mitspielen.

Der Film ist bei noch bei Micki im PC. Er will ihn brennen und bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mitbringen. Kopiere ihn dann.

Andreas


----------



## Mc_Fly (30. Januar 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ... Fleckertshöhe. Natürlich mit dem Zug!!!
> ...



GÄHN .... mit dem Zug  

Wäre Samstags und/oder Montags mit von der Partie.

greetz
Marco


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Januar 2008)

@mcfly:
Kannst ja gerne neben dem Zug herdremmeln.
Meine beine sind so früh im Jahr noch DB- Anhänger.

Andreas


----------



## sebot.rlp (30. Januar 2008)

Ich fahre je nach Gesundheitszustand am Samstag und/oder Sonntag. Diesen Samstag habe ich keine Uni, da würde sich eine größere Tour anbieten. Montag bin ich leider auf der Arbeit.
Werde ab Freitag auch mein Bike wieder zurück haben. Dann kann die Saison los gehen  

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Januar 2008)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Dann kann die Saison los gehen


Ich glaube bei mir fährst gerade ein Schneepflug vorbei?
Andreas


----------



## sebot.rlp (30. Januar 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei mir fährst gerade ein Schneepflug vorbei?
> Andreas



Das läuft  
So lange der Schneepflug nicht asiatische Dimensionen annimmt. Zum Wochenende ist ja wieder Besserung in Sicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Januar 2008)

!Flasche weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas H (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Diesen Sommer fährt unser Arbeitskreis (Uni) für ein paar Tage nach Koblenz.

Wir wollen auch eine kleine 1-Tages Radtour in der Umgebung von Koblenz fahren.

Streckenlänge so ca. 80-100 km, nicht zu anspruchsvoll (Gelegenheits und Hobbyfahrer) Landschaftlich schön und wenig Verkehr, soll auch Feld- und Waldwege und leichtes Gelände beinhalten, aber keine anspruchsvollen Downhill oder sonstiges schwereres (=anspruchsvolles) Gelände.

Ich würde mich über Streckenvorschläge freuen


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
Streckenvorschläge sind sicher kein Problem.
Wenn du 80- 100km möchtest, kannst du die haben.
Aber an wievile Höhenmeter habt Ihr gedacht?

Andreas


----------



## Thomas H (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo Andreas

Vielen Dank schonmal.

Ich denke so an ca. 500-800 hm.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Januar 2008)

Das ergeben auf dem MTB bei uns aber nur 20- 40km.
Es sei denn Ihr wollt am Rhein entlang dengeln.
Ist aber wegn mangelnder Radwege nicht so erquickend.

Andreas


----------



## hexer70 (31. Januar 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> ich hab meine gabel und mich mal wieder als menschliches katapult benutzt
> sind schöne fotos geworden...werd heut abend mal ne rundmail an alle schicken, wenn ich Eure email-adressen hab, sofern die nicht schon mit dem Profil verbunden sind!



Wo hängt`s, bekommst du immer noch keinen hoch  , ich meine natürlich die Fotos geladen  , oder sind sie nicht verbunden, unsere emil-adressen, mit dem Profil ?
Na ja, egal. Hauptsache man trifft sich Samstag, Sonntag oder Montag zum biken.
Bis dann...


----------



## superrocker73 (31. Januar 2008)

was ist denn nun mit Samstag, ich würde mich auch mal wieder anschließen wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (1. Februar 2008)

hexer70 schrieb:


> Wo hängt`s, bekommst du immer noch keinen hoch  , ich meine natürlich die Fotos geladen  , oder sind sie nicht verbunden, unsere emil-adressen, mit dem Profil ?
> Na ja, egal. Hauptsache man trifft sich Samstag, Sonntag oder Montag zum biken.
> Bis dann...


ich dachte du schickst mir deine emailadresse..?
wär is denn samstag dabei eventuell?


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. Februar 2008)

vielleicht sollten wir morgen eventuell ne frühe tour starten? das man noch was vom samstag hat (einkaufen...)?!
hab jetzt mein paar maxxis bekommen, aber kein werkzeug zum wechseln...hm!


----------



## hexer70 (1. Februar 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten wir morgen eventuell ne frühe tour starten? das man noch was vom samstag hat (einkaufen...)?!
> hab jetzt mein paar maxxis bekommen, aber kein werkzeug zum wechseln...hm!



Wie wär`s wenn wir uns um 11 uhr an der Oberwerth-Halle treffen. 
Kleine Runde, Fischer und Köbi. Keine Ahnung wer sonst noch dabei ist.
Vieleicht kommt der superrocker   und Christian ja auch noch mit.


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. Februar 2008)

hast du nen reifenheber? ich kriegs nich hin, dann könnten wir morgen ja vorher noch schnell reifen wechseln!??


----------



## sebot.rlp (1. Februar 2008)

Ich bin morgen vielleicht auch dabei. Wäre aber für eine spätere Runde wenn es eh nur Fischer-Köba wird. So 13-14 Uhr. 
Was hast du dir denn für Maxxis gekauft?


----------



## superrocker73 (1. Februar 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> hast du nen reifenheber? ich kriegs nich hin, dann könnten wir morgen ja vorher noch schnell reifen wechseln!??



Du meinst wohl Wagenheber, oder??? Hab ich, kannst Du Dir bei mir abholen...der Specialized-Fanclub schliesst sich hiermit der 11.00 Uhr Runde an...so, jetzt aber erstmal weiter im Text...


----------



## superrocker73 (1. Februar 2008)

Heute mal was für den Herrn Geiermann!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JgoHo9pLXI4


----------



## hexer70 (1. Februar 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Heute mal was für den Herrn Geiermann!!!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=JgoHo9pLXI4



Sehr witzig  , bin mal gespannt wer morgen sein Specialized die Treppe vom Fischer runter trägt  . Alles klar morgen um 11. Wagenheber hab ich auch  .


----------



## LifesAGamble (2. Februar 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl Wagenheber, oder??? Hab ich, kannst Du Dir bei mir abholen...der Specialized-Fanclub schliesst sich hiermit der 11.00 Uhr Runde an...so, jetzt aber erstmal weiter im Text...


olau, ihr pappnasen  soll ich denn dann etwas früher bei dir sein? wegen aufpumpen und so? pumpe hab ich ja auch keine, außer die für die gabel...
dann schieb ich schnell zur shell!?(reimt sich...ta taaa)


----------



## hexer70 (2. Februar 2008)

Tach Mädels, scheiß Wetter oder? Ich hab kein Bock auf ne Rutsch-Party, will nämlich heute Abend noch schön auf ne  -Party. Also , so long  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (2. Februar 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> olau, ihr pappnasen  soll ich denn dann etwas früher bei dir sein? wegen aufpumpen und so? pumpe hab ich ja auch keine, außer die für die gabel...
> dann schieb ich schnell zur shell!?(reimt sich...ta taaa)



Moin, jo, dann sein mal um kurz nach halb 11 bei mir, dann fahren wir auch von hier aus los, kommt ja sowieso keiner sonst mit!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Februar 2008)

Melde mich ab.
Vielleicht Montsg, Andreas


----------



## sebot.rlp (2. Februar 2008)

Fahren morgen ins Brexbachtal.

Treffpunkt: Rastal Parkplatz in Höhr-Grenzhausen
Uhrzeit: 13 Uhr

Wer ist dabei? Ich hätte auch noch einen Platz im Auto frei.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Flo17 (2. Februar 2008)

Also da ich morgen wohl auch wieder mal im Lande bin werde ich mich evtl. anschliessen. Muss allerdings gegen 14:30 wieder in Sayn sein.

Gruss Flo


----------



## superrocker73 (2. Februar 2008)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Fahren morgen ins Brexbachtal.
> 
> Treffpunkt: Rastal Parkplatz in Höhr-Grenzhausen
> Uhrzeit: 13 Uhr
> ...



Schade, wäre gerne mit, bin aber heute schon unterwegs gewesen...leider nur zu zweit...die einen müssen sich auf's Saufen vorbereiten...die anderen liegen um 11:00 noch in der Koje und halten es noch nicht mal für nötig abzusagen...Montag wäre noch 'ne super Sache bei mir...!!!
heute lag übrigens Schnee auf dem Remstecken und ich habe versucht auf dem F-Pfad mein neues Bike als Axt zu benutzen...War alles in allem 'ne schöne Sache.
Obwohl, eine unschöne Sache war dann da doch noch: Als wir an der Kö waren, versperrte uns ein freundlicher Waldarbeiter mit den Worten "So, Junge, nimm mal die Brille ab, damit ich Dich sehen kann...nächstes Mal kostets 30 Euro!!!" Da war er auch schon wieder weg und schmiß sein Fichtenmoped an um diverse Bäume in den Weg fallen zu lassen...


----------



## sebot.rlp (2. Februar 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Schade, wäre gerne mit, bin aber heute schon unterwegs gewesen...leider nur zu zweit...die einen müssen sich auf's Saufen vorbereiten...die anderen liegen um 11:00 noch in der Koje und halten es noch nicht mal für nötig abzusagen...Montag wäre noch 'ne super Sache bei mir...!!!
> heute lag übrigens Schnee auf dem Remstecken und ich habe versucht auf dem F-Pfad mein neues Bike als Axt zu benutzen...War alles in allem 'ne schöne Sache.
> Obwohl, eine unschöne Sache war dann da doch noch: Als wir an der Kö waren, versperrte uns ein freundlicher Waldarbeiter mit den Worten "So, Junge, nimm mal die Brille ab, damit ich Dich sehen kann...nächstes Mal kostets 30 Euro!!!" Da war er auch schon wieder weg und schmiß sein Fichtenmoped an um diverse Bäume in den Weg fallen zu lassen...



Montag habe ich leider keine Zeit, da ich arbeiten muss. Also morgen haste keine Zeit?
Den Schnee habe ich heute auch gesehen. Allerdings von der anderen Seite. War heute um 15 Uhr auf dem Hexenpfad. 
Wo war der denn auf der Köba? Mir wurde sowas von dem Förster auch schon einmal gedroht. Die sollen lieber mal ihre Arbeit verrichten als ihre Zeit mit den Bikern zu verschwenden.


----------



## superrocker73 (2. Februar 2008)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Die sollen lieber mal ihre Arbeit verrichten als ihre Zeit mit den Bikern zu verschwenden.



Ich muss morgen auf 'nen Geburtstagsbrunch ab 11.00 Uhr...geht also (leider) auf keinen Fall.
Der Waldschrat war oben am Aussichtspunkt und genau da hat der Sack wieder Bäume "in den Weg gefällt"! Brauchen halt jetz jemanden mit 'ner Kettensäge...


----------



## sebot.rlp (2. Februar 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Der Waldschrat war oben am Aussichtspunkt und genau da hat der Sack wieder Bäume "in den Weg gefällt"! Brauchen halt jetz jemanden mit 'ner Kettensäge...



Oh man! Kommste da jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr fahrend vorbei?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Februar 2008)

Na, wie war es im Brexbachtal?
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Februar 2008)

Fahren doch erst heute


----------



## Gustav (3. Februar 2008)

Wer fährt heute mit??????


----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Februar 2008)

Der Flo (Flo17) und der Thomas (Tiger2001)


----------



## LifesAGamble (3. Februar 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Schade, wäre gerne mit, bin aber heute schon unterwegs gewesen...leider nur zu zweit...die einen müssen sich auf's Saufen vorbereiten...die anderen liegen um 11:00 noch in der Koje und halten es noch nicht mal für nötig abzusagen...Montag wäre noch 'ne super Sache bei mir...!!!
> heute lag übrigens Schnee auf dem Remstecken und ich habe versucht auf dem F-Pfad mein neues Bike als Axt zu benutzen...War alles in allem 'ne schöne Sache.
> Obwohl, eine unschöne Sache war dann da doch noch: Als wir an der Kö waren, versperrte uns ein freundlicher Waldarbeiter mit den Worten "So, Junge, nimm mal die Brille ab, damit ich Dich sehen kann...nächstes Mal kostets 30 Euro!!!" Da war er auch schon wieder weg und schmiß sein Fichtenmoped an um diverse Bäume in den Weg fallen zu lassen...


achja, ich bin ja der einzige der nie absagt..."nee, ich hab noch nix gegessen und ach, ich schaff das nicht...fahrt ruhig los jetzt um viertel nach 12"


----------



## Gustav (3. Februar 2008)

Wo und wann ???? wären dann auch dabei.......


----------



## LifesAGamble (3. Februar 2008)

jammerschade, ich hab für ne woche unseren hund bei mir, und der legt sich nicht einfach 4 stunden in's körbchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Februar 2008)

Gustav schrieb:


> Wo und wann ???? wären dann auch dabei.......



13 Uhr am Rastalparkplatz in Höhr-Grenzhausen. Der Parkplatz ist an der Ecke zur Abzweigung nach Grenzau.


----------



## md-dm (3. Februar 2008)

tach jungs

bin auch am start


----------



## Gustav (3. Februar 2008)

Geht klar. Bis gleich.................


----------



## bebo2403 (3. Februar 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> achja, ich bin ja der einzige der nie absagt..."nee, ich hab noch nix gegessen und ach, ich schaff das nicht...fahrt ruhig los jetzt um viertel nach 12"



Erst lesen, dann schreiben, das ist ja genau das was ich meine. Ich sage ab, rufe an, maile usw. Andere hier lassen einen warten ohne Bescheid zu geben und das ist ganz einfach Kacke!


----------



## Gustav (3. Februar 2008)

Es lebe der Karneval in Höhr-Grenzhausen.... Wo wart ihr????


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Februar 2008)

Melde mich auf für Montag ab, hab den Rotz.
Andreas


----------



## Tiger 2001 (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wer hat denn für morgen Nachmittag bock zu fahren?
Ich hätte noch mal Lust auf ne Lahnstein Runde.

@Gustav
Wir haben bis 13Uh25 gewartet, leider war niemand zu sehen. Danach haben wir noch den anderen Rastal-Parkplatz abgesuch und nur Jecken getroffen.

GT


----------



## superrocker73 (3. Februar 2008)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer hat denn für morgen Nachmittag bock zu fahren?
> Ich hätte noch mal Lust auf ne Lahnstein Runde.
> ...



Wir haben morgen vor mal an die Lahn zu fahren und dort nach Trails zu suchen, wenn Du Lust hast bist Du herzlich eingeladen...Meld Dich einfach, meine Nummer hast Du ja, oder???


----------



## Tiger 2001 (3. Februar 2008)

Welche Uhrzeit?


----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Februar 2008)

Gustav schrieb:


> Es lebe der Karneval in Höhr-Grenzhausen.... Wo wart ihr????



Wir standen am Rastal Parkplatz, Ecke Abzweig nach Grenzau. Wo habt ihr denn gewartet?
Ist durch den Karnevals Umzug wohl bissl blöd gelaufen, da die Hauptstraße gesperrt war.
Hoffe ihr hattet dennoch eine schöne Tour gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (3. Februar 2008)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Erst lesen, dann schreiben, das ist ja genau das was ich meine. Ich sage ab, rufe an, maile usw. Andere hier lassen einen warten ohne Bescheid zu geben und das ist ganz einfach Kacke!


hm???wer is das denn?


----------



## superrocker73 (3. Februar 2008)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:


> Welche Uhrzeit?



Wir treffen uns um 11.00 Uhr am Brüderkrankenhaus, wer mit möchte ist hiermit herzlich eingeladen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Februar 2008)

@bebo2403:
Willst dich vielleicht erst einmal vorstellen?
Bisher sind die Leute hier respektvoll miteinander umgegangen, soll auch so bleiben.
Andreas


----------



## superrocker73 (3. Februar 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @bebo2403:
> Willst dich vielleicht erst einmal vorstellen?
> Bisher sind die Leute hier respektvoll miteinander umgegangen, soll auch so bleiben.
> Andreas



Sorry, habe unglücklicherweise jemanden reingerissen, der damit nichts zu tun hat...ich war's mit anderem Namen bzw. Username von einem Kumpel, der aber auch schon mit war...Trotz meiner (vielleicht) Überreaktion bedeutet Respekt bei mir übrigens neben guter Umgangsformen auch das man sich an Verabredungen hält oder wenigstens absagt, wenn man nicht kann.
Und wenn das öfter passiert bin ich halt irgendwann angesickt, da hab' ich keinen Bock drauf...


----------



## LifesAGamble (3. Februar 2008)

keine [email protected]! wir sind doch alle nette leute   und ab und zu diskutiert man eben etwas energischer! die sache is geklärt!


----------



## Gustav (3. Februar 2008)

Hi, wir waren oben am Rastalparkplatz am Kreisel. War leider kein durch kommen.Hatten dann man Supermarkt unterhalb der Tankstelle geparkt und sind euch suchen gefahren.Aber ohne Erfolg. Schade hatte auch nicht an den K-ZUG gedacht..

Bis dann


----------



## Tiger 2001 (4. Februar 2008)

@superrocker73
Schaffe das jetzt leider nicht mehr mit 11Uhr, wünsche euch viel Spaß!

@Gustav
An den K-Zug hatten wir auch nicht gedacht und sind gerade noch so durch gekommen.
Was seid ihr denn gefahren, hätten uns ja eigentlich in Wald treffen müssen?

GT


----------



## Rockyalex! (5. Februar 2008)

Hi Tiger,
brennen deine Lampen schon oder noch?
Wie auch immer: Heut abend in Polch 19.00Uhr am ex Bahnübergang.

Gruss nach Koblenz
Alex


----------



## Tiger 2001 (5. Februar 2008)

Hi Alex,

hab immer noch keine Zweitlampe, waren mir alle noch zu teuer.
Bei der selbst gebauten muss ich mal die Brenndauer, Ausleuchtung und die Sandfestigkeit austesten. Wenn ich das mal hin bekomme bin ich auch Dinstags mit dabei. 
Schade das ich Samstag so spät dran war, wär gerne dabei gewesen!

Gruß
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (6. Februar 2008)

War schön,
Erstbefahrung der ersten Hx.pfadtreppe von Sebot. Im Nassen!
Außerden ein neuer Drop auf der Zufahrt.
Bis bald
Alex


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2008)

Na Leute!
Wie sieht es am Wochenende aus?
Wetter soll mitspielen.
*Samstag 12:00 Uhr Oberwerth?*
Andreas


----------



## sebot.rlp (6. Februar 2008)

12 Uhr kann ich leider noch nicht, da ich wie jeden Samstag noch in der Uni bin. Wollte so gegen 14:00 - 14:30 Uhr fahren. Mitlerweile kann man auch schon wieder bis 17:30 Uhr fahren.

Ciao
Sebastian


----------



## superrocker73 (6. Februar 2008)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> 12 Uhr kann ich leider noch nicht, da ich wie jeden Samstag noch in der Uni bin. Wollte so gegen 14:00 - 14:30 Uhr fahren. Mitlerweile kann man auch schon wieder bis 17:30 Uhr fahren.
> 
> Ciao
> Sebastian



Da hat er Recht, von mir aus könnten wir auch später...


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Februar 2008)

Logo können wir auch später.
Aber nach 13:30 Uhr finde ich es sehr knapp?
Macht mal Vorschlag.

Andreas


----------



## sebot.rlp (7. Februar 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Logo können wir auch später.
> Aber nach 13:30 Uhr finde ich es sehr knapp?
> Macht mal Vorschlag.
> 
> Andreas



Kommt halt drauf an wo ihr hin wollt. Für Boppard oder einer sonstigen längeren Tour ist das auf jeden Fall zu knapp, aber für eine normale Fischerpfad/Lahnsteiner/Hexenpfad Runde könnte man sogar um 15 Uhr losfahren.
Dann macht mal Vorschläge 
Ich wie gesagt kann erst frühestens um 14 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (7. Februar 2008)

also ich wär auch für bisschen später, aber nich später als halb 3 auf jeden fall,komm erst morgens aus dem kurzurlaub wieder...oder sonntag eben!?


----------



## superrocker73 (7. Februar 2008)

N'Abend allerseits,

melde mich hiermit förmlichst ab, bin am Samstag nicht dabei!
Wir laden aber gleichzeitig herzlich ein am Samstag nach Nassau mitzukommen um dort die Gegend unsicher zu machen...dort soll esein paar sehr schöne Singles geben...wie gesagt, wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen!!!


----------



## Single-Trail (7. Februar 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> N'Abend ...dort soll esein paar sehr schöne Singles geben...wie gesagt, wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen!!!



Wie alt ??


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Februar 2008)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an wo ihr hin wollt. Für Boppard oder einer sonstigen längeren Tour ist das auf jeden Fall zu knapp, aber für eine normale Fischerpfad/Lahnsteiner/Hexenpfad Runde könnte man sogar um 15 Uhr losfahren..


 In der Reihenfolge? Ab 15 Uhr? na da schaffe ich doch eher die Boppard- Runde.

Na kommt hier nix für morgen zustande??????

Andreas


----------



## superrocker73 (8. Februar 2008)

Wie sieht's eigenmtlich mittlerweile auf der Kö-ba aus, jemand die letzten Tage da gewesen???


----------



## LifesAGamble (8. Februar 2008)

also wie gesagt, dann fahren wir eben ab 14 uhr ne kleine fp und köba runde!?
und vielleicht sonntag noch eine??!
was denn nun?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Februar 2008)

OK, Samstag 14 Uhr, Oberwerth.
Wer ist mit dabei???

Andreas


----------



## Gustav (8. Februar 2008)

Wir kommen..............Samstag 14 Uhr, Oberwerth.

Gruss M.


----------



## sebot.rlp (8. Februar 2008)

Ich melde mich für morgen mal an. Weiß aber nicht ob ich es schaffe. Wenn ich nicht da sein sollte, dann fahrt einfach los.

War heute auf der Köba und der Einstieg ist mit einigen Baumstämmen versperrt. Wir haben schon etwas entfernt. Man müsste aber nochmal aufräumen. Der Förster....

Ciao
Sebastian


----------



## hexer70 (8. Februar 2008)

Wäre morgen auch gerne mal wieder mit dabei gewesen, ärgere mich aber schon die ganze Woche mit ner scheiß Grippe rum. 
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und bis hoffentlich nächstes Wochenende.
Gruß Robert..
Ach und Steffen, danke für die Fotos von der Ripp..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md-dm (8. Februar 2008)

hi leute,

ich bin am start morgen. komme dann mit gustav 

bis morgen 

Gruß M.


----------



## Tiger 2001 (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

waren eben in der Köba. Im ersten Stück liegen Baumstämme die die Waldarbeiter genau im Weg liegen lassen haben. Einige konnten wir wegschaffen. Mit vereinten Kräften können die Anderen auch aus der Fahrspur entfernt werden. Vielleicht schafft ihr das ja morgen.
14Uhr ist zu spät für mich, wünsche euch viel Spaß!!

Gruß
T.


----------



## sebot.rlp (9. Februar 2008)

Wie es der Zufall so will, war die Uni heute ausnahmsweise mal früher Schluss. Hätte jetzt sogar schon früher gekonnt. 
Bin dann also um 14 Uhr am Start.

Bei dem Wetter könnte man sich vielleicht sogar noch überlegen nach Boppard zu fahren oder?


----------



## LifesAGamble (10. Februar 2008)

ach, was war das für ein wochenende! schade, ich konnt kein bisschen fahren...hoff ich einfach ma auf die nächsten tage!


----------



## superrocker73 (11. Februar 2008)

Wie war es am Wochenende??? Habt ihr die restlichen Bäume, die auf dem Trail, welcher an einer heimischen Getränkefirma endet, weggeräumt???


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Februar 2008)

Nicht alle, aber man kann den Weg wieder durchfahren.

Andreas


----------



## LifesAGamble (11. Februar 2008)

hexer70 schrieb:


> Wäre morgen auch gerne mal wieder mit dabei gewesen, ärgere mich aber schon die ganze Woche mit ner scheiß Grippe rum.
> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und bis hoffentlich nächstes Wochenende.
> Gruß Robert..
> Ach und Steffen, danke für die Fotos von der Ripp..


büdde büdde, sonst glaub dir ja wieder keiner  
ich glaub, bei mir lebt ein werkzeugfressendes tier im haus-seltsam! vielleicht kennt jemand das mysterium auch!?
hm, vielleicht hat jemand jetzt unter der woche zeit für ne kleine runde!?


----------



## superrocker73 (11. Februar 2008)

War heute nachmittag unterwegs...kurz nach dem Einstieg des Single-Trails, der an der Firma endet, die das fieseste Bier der Welt braut, hat jemand einen 1a Kicker hingebaut...unbedingt probieren, bevor die hässlichsten Waldarbeiter der Welt das Ding wieder abgerissen haben!!!


----------



## LifesAGamble (12. Februar 2008)

hm, wie wär's denn wenn wir hier versuchen, mal das foto des monats zu stellen!? können wir uns doch ma vornehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2008)

Na dann mal los!
Fotos her.

Andreas


----------



## superrocker73 (12. Februar 2008)

Muss erstmal jemand genau erklären wie man ein Foto hier postet so daß man es sehen kann...ich für meinen Teil bin zu unfähig dazu...!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2008)

dito


----------



## Tiger 2001 (12. Februar 2008)

Guckst du hier!

http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Portal:Fotoalbum

GT


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2008)

Sieht man die hier auf der Seite "Koblenz"?


----------



## sebot.rlp (12. Februar 2008)

Ihr müsst zunächst die Bilder auf einen Server (bspw. http://www.bilder-hosting.de) oder direkt hier ins IBC hochladen (ganz oben in der Navigationsleiste -> Fotoalbum).
Ist dies geschehen erhaltet ihr einen Link (z. B. http://seb.hkh-gaming.de/Montainbike_Wasser_01.jpg)
Wenn ihr nun einen Forumbeitrag verfasst, dann könnt ihr in der Auswahlleiste über dem Textfeld ein Symbol auswählen "Grafik einfügen".
Darauf klicken und den entsprechenden Link einfügen.

Fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (12. Februar 2008)

Ist das Dein neuer Bock??? Wenn ja, sehr schick...


----------



## hexer70 (12. Februar 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> hm, wie wär's denn wenn wir hier versuchen, mal das foto des monats zu stellen!? können wir uns doch ma vornehmen...



Ich hab da`n Kumpel, daß ist so ein alter Knipser. Ich denke der hat auch das richtige Equipment, also Fotoapparat, und hat auch schon so Knipser-Kurse besucht. Der hat mich schonmal gefragt ob er mal paar coole Fotos schießen kann.
Wäre doch vieleicht ne super Sache.


----------



## superrocker73 (12. Februar 2008)

So, hier mein erster Versuch, wenn es klappen sollte lautet der Titel des Bildes:

"Momente auf dem Remstecken!" Foto by Emma-Josefine F., 3 Jahre


----------



## Single-Trail (12. Februar 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> So, hier mein erster Versuch, wenn es klappen sollte lautet der Titel des Bildes:
> 
> "Momente auf dem Remstecken!" Foto by Emma-Josefine F., 3 Jahre



ich bin begeistert !


----------



## superrocker73 (12. Februar 2008)

Und gleich noch eins [email protected]: Nicht nur Du weißt wie Photoshop funktioniert...

mein neues Bike mit altem Lack...


----------



## Single-Trail (12. Februar 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Und gleich noch eins [email protected]: Nicht nur Du weißt wie Photoshop funktioniert...
> 
> mein neues Bike mit altem Lack...



man beachte das hervorragend gewählte Verhältnis zwischen größe der Straße und Bike  

Wusste gar nicht das du weist wie man PS benutzt Seb


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2008)

Mal ein Trail der auch bei Dauerregen nicht matschig ist........

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/0/7/7/3/_/large/CIMG2129.JPG

Andreas

=> und warum steht bei mir der Dreckslink?


----------



## sebot.rlp (12. Februar 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Und gleich noch eins hinterh[email protected]: Nicht nur Du weißt wie Photoshop funktioniert...



Kann  zwar paar Kleinigkeiten in Photoshop, aber beherrschen tue ich es leider noch nicht^^
Das Foto hat meine Cousine, die selbstständige Fotografin ist für mich gemacht 






Geht doch 
Darfst nicht nur den Link in das Textfeld einfügen. Oben in der Leiste auf "Grafik einfügen" klicken und dann den Link einfügen.


----------



## Single-Trail (12. Februar 2008)

Hmm wo wir gerade bei Photoshop sind...


----------



## superrocker73 (12. Februar 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> man beachte das hervorragend gewählte Verhältnis zwischen größe der Straße und Bike
> 
> Wusste gar nicht das du weist wie man PS benutzt Seb




Na sorry, nächstes Mal gibt sich der Herr aus der Grafik etwas mehr Mühe...ich muss aber auch zwischendurch mal arbeiten und nachdem das Freistellen schon ca. 'ne halbe h gedauert hat hab' ich das erstbeste Bild als Hintergrund genommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (12. Februar 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> Hmm wo wir gerade bei Photoshop sind...



So, wenn ich auch mal Kritik ausüben darf...wo sind denn Deine Speichen geblieben???

Ansonsten garnicht mal so schlecht...bis auf den weißen Streifen an der rechten Seite von Dir...


----------



## Single-Trail (12. Februar 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> So, wenn ich auch mal Kritik ausüben darf...wo sind denn Deine Speichen geblieben???
> 
> Ansonsten garnicht mal so schlecht...bis auf den weißen Streifen an der rechten Seite von Dir...



Das sind die neuen Leichtbauspeichen 
was für ein PS hast du...?
das "Quick Selection Tool" bei CS3 ist ziemlich praktisch für solche Sachen


----------



## superrocker73 (12. Februar 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> Das sind die neuen Leichtbauspeichen
> was für ein PS hast du...?
> das "Quick Selection Tool" bei CS3 ist ziemlich praktisch für solche Sachen



Tagchen, habe leider nur CS und stelle noch "oldschool" mit dem zauberstab und über Ebenen frei...wie funktioniert das "Quick Selection Tool"??? Arbeitest Du mit Mac oder PC???


----------



## superrocker73 (12. Februar 2008)

123


----------



## Single-Trail (12. Februar 2008)

leider mit PC

hmmm hier wirds gezeigt  ...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3On5B2hNZH0&feature=related


----------



## superrocker73 (12. Februar 2008)

unglaublich großes Kino...ich will das auch haben...!!!!!!!!


----------



## Single-Trail (13. Februar 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> unglaublich großes Kino...ich will das auch haben...!!!!!!!!



"Photoshoppst" du nur zum Spaß oder bist du aus der Mediengestalterbranche


----------



## superrocker73 (13. Februar 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> "Photoshoppst" du nur zum Spaß oder bist du aus der Mediengestalterbranche



Beides..."photoshoppen" zum Spaß, bin gelrnter Druckvorlagenhersteller...das war der Vorgängerberuf zum Mediengestalter f. Digital- und Printmedien...Und selbst???


----------



## Single-Trail (13. Februar 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Beides..."photoshoppen" zum Spaß, bin gelrnter Druckvorlagenhersteller...das war der Vorgängerberuf zum Mediengestalter f. Digital- und Printmedien...Und selbst???



Alles nur aus Spaß an der Freude  Der Schwerpunkt liegt bei mir auf Non-Print also Webdesign... 
Hab auch ein gutes XHTML und CSS Basiswissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2008)

WOW!
Jetzt noch eine Diskussion über Hornhauthobel!
Dann bin ich sicher, dass ich im falschen Forum bin.


----------



## hexer70 (13. Februar 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> WOW!
> Jetzt noch eine Diskussion über Hornhauthobel!
> Dann bin ich sicher, dass ich im falschen Forum bin.



Bin ganz Deiner Meinung  .
Wie sieht`s aus mit biken.
Vieleicht Samstag 12.00 Uhr an der Oberwerth-Halle.
Egal wohin, hauptsache ich komm mal wieder zum Radfahren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2008)

Kann ab 12:30 Uhr.
Also wer ist Samstag dabei??


----------



## hexer70 (14. Februar 2008)

Ich bin diesmal auf jeden mit am Start  .
Bis dann...


----------



## Gustav (14. Februar 2008)

Bin am Samstag auch dabei........12.30UHR


Gruss M.


----------



## hexer70 (14. Februar 2008)

Einen hab ich allerdings auch noch.
Ist zwar nicht das Foto des Monats, dafür aber der Mann des Jahres 


URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/35606]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (14. Februar 2008)

das nennt sich Emanzipation


*Wäre es möglich auch um 13 Uhr loszufahren??? *


----------



## superrocker73 (14. Februar 2008)

Werde wohl diesmal auch mitfahren...


----------



## LifesAGamble (14. Februar 2008)

das hört sich ja nich grad begeistert an...is dein teil schon fertig? also dann um eins an der halle?


----------



## superrocker73 (14. Februar 2008)

Nö, ist noch nicht fertig. Ist zwar schon Pulver drauf, brauche aber noch neue Lager und muss den Bock noch zusammenbauen...werde also zu 99% mit dem SX Trail vom Christian fahren und allen hinterherhecheln mit dem schweren Teil...


----------



## Single-Trail (14. Februar 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Nö, ist noch nicht fertig. Ist zwar schon Pulver drauf, brauche aber noch neue Lager und muss den Bock noch zusammenbauen...werde also zu 99% mit dem SX Trail vom Christian fahren und allen hinterherhecheln mit dem schweren Teil...



Perfekt dann hast du das optimale Tempo für mich!!  

*GEHT DAS DANN KLAR MIT 13 UHR ??  *


----------



## LifesAGamble (14. Februar 2008)

und bergab fliegste dann an uns vorbei oder wie? hab da so ein kratzen im hals-ich hoff, da kommt nix...endlich wieder fahren!


----------



## MeNeCK (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo allerseits .....
Bin zwar kein Koblenzer 
Aber ich fahre nächste Woche Samstag wohl mit nem Kumpel mein neues Canyon Bike im Laden abholen, dann hab ich den Laden wenigstens auch mal gesehen bevor sie umziehen.
Aber kommen wir zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
Gibt es in/um Koblenz irgend eine richtig schöne Strecke die wir abfahren können? Wenn wir schonmal die 150km da hochfahren will ich auch ne Runde da Biken, so gehört sich das! 
Danke für die Infos!

mfg
Marco


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2008)

@MeNeCK:
Logo gibt es hier Strecken.
Wann möchtet ihr den losdüsen?
Wir treffen uns am Samstag (wohl um 13:00 Uhr) an der Sporthalle "Oberwerth" vor dem Eingang.
Könntet euch anschließen?
Parkplätze gibt es dort reichlich.

Ansonsten gib doch mal ein paar Eckdaten wieviel ihr fahren möchtet.

Andreas


----------



## superrocker73 (15. Februar 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> und bergab fliegste dann an uns vorbei oder wie? hab da so ein kratzen im hals-ich hoff, da kommt nix...endlich wieder fahren!



Mach keinen Scheiß...könnte mal wieder 'ne schöne große Truppe werden so wie sich das hier darstellt...leg Dich hin und trink 'n Tee, dann geht das schon!
Ansonsten komme ich mit dem perfekten Heilmittel vorbei: 2 warme Weizen!
Heute bekomm ich meinen Rahmen endlich wieder, kann mir jemand sagen wie dieser Laden an der B9 noch heißt wo ich Industrielager herbekomm??? Ansonsten morgen 13 jetzt fix oder wie oder was?????


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2008)

Kistenpfennig
http://kistenpfennig.de/5.b.i.koblenz.html 
Gibt es auch noch in Neuwied und so.

*Also morgen 13:00 Uhr!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (15. Februar 2008)

Ich bedanke mich artig. Morgen 13 Uhr. Ich werde da sein. Viele andere hoffentlich auch.


----------



## Single-Trail (15. Februar 2008)

wird bestimmt geil


----------



## MeNeCK (15. Februar 2008)

@RockyRider66
Gute Frage, wir würden uns dann morgens auf den Weg machen das wir so gegen 10-11 Uhr in Koblenz eintrudeln und ich mein Bike abholen kann.

Wie ich hier lese trefft ihr euch diesen samstag, oder ist das jeden Samstag?
Mein Bike ist ja erst nächste Woche fertig 

Anschließen ist immer gut 
Nur sind wir mittlerweile arg aus dem Training, bin nu seit 4 Monaten nicht mehr aufm Radl gewesen, und nu solls erst mal wieder gut losgehen.
Mache zwar sonst auch recht viel Sport, aber mei ... ma kennts ja, die ersten male ist die Ausdauer nicht mehr so wie sie mal war 

Was seid ihr denn für ein Grüppchen?
Und was wird gefahren?
Waldautobahn oder auch "anspruchsvollere" Sachen?
Aber ich melde schonmal interesse an  

mfg
Marco


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2008)

@Marco:

na dann seid nicht so spät beim Arnold.
Da geht Samstags oft die Post ab.
Ich wäre sicher als erster hinter der Tür wenn aufgeschlossen wird.

Treffen uns seit Dezember je nach Verabredung Samstags.
Mal mehr, mal keiner.
Vielleicht wird ab März was Regelmäßiges draus, unter der Woche.

Andreas


----------



## hexer70 (15. Februar 2008)

Jo,jo

*13 Uhr Sporthalle-Oberweth*


----------



## LifesAGamble (15. Februar 2008)

so, nun beginnt es also mal wieder...antibiotika, wärmflasche, tee-und die hoffnung morgen aufzuwachen, und fahren zu können! glaub morgen verpasst man was


----------



## Single-Trail (16. Februar 2008)

Geiles Wetter!  
freue mich schon auf die Runde   

Bis später...


----------



## LifesAGamble (16. Februar 2008)

na toll, hab ja von keinem ne nummer um mich zu melden!! ich hoffe, ihr wartet jetzt nich auf mich so lange...ich hab fieber jetzt...ich kommm nich mit!


----------



## hexer70 (16. Februar 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> na toll, hab ja von keinem ne nummer um mich zu melden!! ich hoffe, ihr wartet jetzt nich auf mich so lange...ich hab fieber jetzt...ich kommm nich mit!



Kein Thema, hab ich mir schon gedacht.
Sind gerade zurück gekommen. Die übliche Fischer- Köbistrecke mit paar kleinen Umwegen.
Für nächsten Samstag ist auch wieder was geplant, dann aber was früher.
Vieleicht klappt`s ja dann.
Also, auf diesem Weg gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeNeCK (16. Februar 2008)

hexer70 schrieb:


> Kein Thema, hab ich mir schon gedacht.
> Sind gerade zurück gekommen. Die übliche Fischer- Köbistrecke mit paar kleinen Umwegen.
> Für nächsten Samstag ist auch wieder was geplant, dann aber was früher.
> Vieleicht klappt`s ja dann.
> Also, auf diesem Weg gute Besserung.



Das hört sich doch gut an.
Währe nett wenn wir unsd ann mit 2-4 leuten anschließen könnten, je nachdem wieviel räder ich in meinem Wagen Unterbekomme 

Aber ich muss doch nochmal fragen:
Wie lange fahrt ihr normalerweise?
Fahrereischer/Konditionstechnischer Stand der Gruppe?

<- Freut sich schon aufs neue Bike ....

EDIT: 
Und an den kränkelnden: gute Besserung!

mfg
Marco


----------



## hexer70 (16. Februar 2008)

MeNeCK schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an.
> Währe nett wenn wir unsd ann mit 2-4 leuten anschließen könnten, je nachdem wieviel räder ich in meinem Wagen Unterbekomme
> 
> Aber ich muss doch nochmal fragen:
> ...



Hm, die Strecke die wir nächsten Samstag evtl. fahren wollen kenne ich selbst noch nicht.
Bis jetzt ist der Stand der Dinge , daß wir uns um 11 in Lahnstein treffen.
Für Euch wäre es günstiger wenn Ihr um halb 11 an der Sporthalle Oberwerth seid wegen Parkmöglichkeit und das ist für Euch auch besser zu finden.
Näheres wirst Du wohl noch im laufe der Woche im Forum erfahren.

So, zu Deinen Fragen, ( bin selbst auch noch nicht so lange dabei) ich würde mal sagen, daß wir im durchschnitt meißtens so + - ca. 4 Stunden unterwegs sind, einen gemütlichen Gang einlegen ( auf normalen Waldwegen) und die Strecken zwischendurch auch schonmal etwas anspruchsvoller sind, und da läßt es der Ein oder Andere auch schonmal ganz schön laufen.
Also nichts wildes.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## LifesAGamble (16. Februar 2008)

thanks! geht schon deutlich besser jetzt 
also ich denk ma technisch sind wir ne bunte truppe...der eine kann mehr, der andere weniger-aber ich denk ma du wirst nicht unterfordert werden...und konditionell richten wir uns nach dem "langsamsten" 
meistens in dem tempo, dass man sich noch unterhalten kann, und nicht nach luft schnappen muss...also eigentlich alles ganz cool!

ma was anderes: sind denn noch welche da, die morgen fahren???


----------



## bertrueger (16. Februar 2008)

Hi,

meine euch heute gesehen zu haben... War im Stadtwald zu Fuß unterwegs, als mir ca. 13:15 4 Biker im gemütlichem Tempo entgegen kamen. Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt, würde ich mich euch das nächste mal gerne anschließen.

Gruß Bert


----------



## sebot.rlp (16. Februar 2008)

Wer demnächst auf dem Fisicherpfad einen Armprotektor von Race Face finden sollte, der sagt mir bitte bescheid. Habe meinen heute leider verloren und vermute das er auf dem Fischerpfad in der oberen Hälfte verloren gegangen ist.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## hexer70 (16. Februar 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> thanks! geht schon deutlich besser jetzt
> also ich denk ma technisch sind wir ne bunte truppe...der eine kann mehr, der andere weniger-aber ich denk ma du wirst nicht unterfordert werden...und konditionell richten wir uns nach dem "langsamsten"
> meistens in dem tempo, dass man sich noch unterhalten kann, und nicht nach luft schnappen muss...also eigentlich alles ganz cool!
> 
> ma was anderes: sind denn noch welche da, die morgen fahren???



Hab Familie und muß außerdem zw. 10 und 13 Uhr arbeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (16. Februar 2008)

bertrueger schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> meine euch heute gesehen zu haben... War im Stadtwald zu Fuß unterwegs, als mir ca. 13:15 4 Biker im gemütlichem Tempo entgegen kamen. Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt, würde ich mich euch das nächste mal gerne anschließen.
> 
> Gruß Bert



nee, auf keinen fall 
klar, wie du siehst freuen wir uns über jeden "neuen"...bist also im namen von allen rechtherzlich eingeladen!

also keiner morgen unterwegs?


----------



## sebot.rlp (16. Februar 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> nee, auf keinen fall
> klar, wie du siehst freuen wir uns über jeden "neuen"...bist also im namen von allen rechtherzlich eingeladen!
> 
> also keiner morgen unterwegs?



Ich wollte morgen eventuell zum Fischerpfad fahren, um mal nach meinem Armprotektor zu sehen. Wann genau weiß ich noch nicht. Kannst ja mal bescheid geben wenn du fährst.


----------



## LifesAGamble (16. Februar 2008)

okay, ruf dich ma an morgen! bis denn!


----------



## superrocker73 (16. Februar 2008)

Bike ist ready, werde morgen mit dem herrn Sojka 'ne Runde drehen, wohin egal, Hauptsache fahren...wer mit will kann sich melden...geht los um 11.00 Uhr Treffpunkt bei mir (Goldgrube vor dem Brüberkrankenhaus)


----------



## LifesAGamble (17. Februar 2008)

wär gern dabei gewesen-leider is es immernoch nich besser...


----------



## superrocker73 (17. Februar 2008)

Schade, hätte mich aber auch gewundert wenn Du gestern noch Antibiotika genommen hast...Gute Besserung, vielleicht unter der Woche mal...


----------



## superrocker73 (17. Februar 2008)

Am Anfang war das schöne, sonnige Koblenz...




Wir fuhren Richtung B1 und ließen uns noch nicht mal hiervon aufhalten...




Als wir ankamen kurz nochmal den Rotz aus der Nas' gepustet...




...bevor es zur Sache ging...




Nach erfolgloser Suche nach sebots Armprotektor am Fischerpfad mussten wir erstmal ein Schläfchen machen...




...um dann total fertig unten anzukommen!




...und nach vollbrachtem Sport in unser Auto zu steigen und glücklich nach Hause zu fahren...!!!


----------



## Single-Trail (17. Februar 2008)

hahah geil ^^^^


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Februar 2008)

Wie sieht es kommenden Samstag aus?
Dacht wir könnten mal was anderes fahren.

Schlage folgendes vor:

*Wann: *Samstag 11:00 Uhr
*Wo:* Lahnstein, dort wo der B1 den Weg kreuzt (Superroker73 hat dort am Sonntag seine Fotos geschossen)
*Weg:*	B1, über Lahn, Dorint, Braubach, hinter Marksburg auf Rheinsteig, Nähe Filsen/ Boppard Rheinsteig verlassen, Runter zur Fähre (je nach Zeit mit Zug zurück)
=> Der Trailanteil ist recht hoch!

Ich denke später sollten wir nicht los, sonst wird es zu knapp.

Andreas


----------



## LifesAGamble (18. Februar 2008)

hört sich gut an...ich kann ja dann nebenher wandern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Februar 2008)

nebenher wandern?=> radlos?


----------



## LifesAGamble (18. Februar 2008)

achso, schau ma in das thema "diebstahl bionicon edison"
gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Februar 2008)

im Ernst?
Wann/ Wo?
Schöne Schweine*******!


----------



## superrocker73 (18. Februar 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es kommenden Samstag aus?
> Dacht wir könnten mal was anderes fahren.
> 
> Schlage folgendes vor:
> ...



Hört sich verdammt gut an, bin dabei...wenn ich nicht wieder absage...


----------



## LifesAGamble (18. Februar 2008)

hat denn jemand nochn bike zum wochenendverleih übrig?


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Februar 2008)

leider nein.
Wo ist das Teil denn weg gekommen?
Hab im Forum nix gefunden?


----------



## hexer70 (18. Februar 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> achso, schau ma in das thema "diebstahl bionicon edison"
> gruß




@Steffen
Schöne ******* man, Du hast mein tiefstes Mitgefühl.

Hab einfach mal paar Mail`s mit dem Foto an Kumpels verschickt, wird bestimmt nicht viel nutzen aber ein Versuch ist es allemal wert..


----------



## Single-Trail (18. Februar 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es kommenden Samstag aus?
> Dacht wir könnten mal was anderes fahren.
> 
> Schlage folgendes vor:
> ...



um 11 schon am B1 ??


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Februar 2008)

Ja, viel später als wird knapp für die ganze Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (19. Februar 2008)

um welche uhrzeit seit ihr dann am ausgang vom b1 (also da bei der r.klamm) ??


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Februar 2008)

Du meinst am Fuss der Ruppertsklamm?
Bei der Straße?
Wenn alle pünktlich sind um 11:10 Uhr


----------



## superrocker73 (19. Februar 2008)

Hey Mr. CS3,

der Andreas meint am Ausgang des B1 Felsenstücks...nicht ganz unten!


----------



## Single-Trail (19. Februar 2008)

hey mr. nur CS  
Hab ich schon verstanden  Da ich aber vorher ne Fahrstunde habe und trotzdem gerne mitfahren würde könnte ich ja unten auf euch warten. Denn das Bienhorntal oder wie das heißt hoch zu Strampeln dauert ja n bisschen länger als direkt zur Straße an der Klamm zu kommen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Februar 2008)

Wenn es dir zu knapp wird können wir uns auch in Braubach treffen.
Ich denke dass wir so gegen 12:45 Uhr dort sind.
Kannst dann flux am Rhein vorbei dremmeln.
Kennst du der Torbogen im Ort, Hauptstraße hoch Richtung Markrburg?
Könnten uns da treffen, sollten aber Handynummern austauschen.

Das Bienhorntal würde ich ohnehin nicht dort hin nehmen.
Das geht ja bis oben auf die Schmittenhöhe.
Vielleicht einfach in Lahnstein den Allerheiligen Berg hoch und dort in den Wald.
Auf den B1 gibt es zwischenzeitlich eine direkte Auffahrt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Februar 2008)

Na wie sieht es aus?
Wer fährt denn mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (20. Februar 2008)

Ich habe auf jeden Fall Lust...gib aber nochmal für alle ersichtlich die Uhrzeit und die Abfahrtslocation durch...


----------



## MeNeCK (20. Februar 2008)

Also wir sind auf jedenfall schonmal zu zweit, maximal zu viert 
Habe vor halb 9 - kurz vor 9 vorm Laden zu stehen um mein Bike abzuholen, wollen dann noch gemütlich durchschlendern etc ...
Weis nicht wie lans dauert bis ich das Bilke hab, aber ich denke so gegen 10 - 10:30 sollte wir raus sein. Dann Bike verladen und zur "location", muss erst mal noch mit nem Routenplaner schaun wie wo was ist 

mfg
Marco


----------



## Single-Trail (20. Februar 2008)

Bin richtig gespannt wieviele kommen...
und wie die Strecke so ist 

bis Samstag


----------



## Gustav (20. Februar 2008)

Ich komme auch. Also bis Samstag..... 

Gruss M.


----------



## hexer70 (20. Februar 2008)

Hört sich doch gut an, also bis Saturday


----------



## redpulli (20. Februar 2008)

Wochenende sollen bis zu 20 Grad warm werden.
Ich komm auch wieder mit.

Bis Samstag!


----------



## superrocker73 (20. Februar 2008)

Schöne Kacke, ich muss leider absagen da mir kurzfristig der 100. Umzug der besten Freundin meiner Frau dazwischen gekommen ist...Mist, ich hätte wirklich total Bock auf Lahntrails...und wollte eigentlich in einer feierlichen Zeremonie meinen neuen Bock zur Schau stellen...sollen wir nicht auf Sonntag verschieben????


----------



## Single-Trail (20. Februar 2008)

Verschieb den Umzug  

...hmm kannste nicht sagen, dass du krank bist oder so und dann wartest du einfach so lange im Bett bis dein Frauchen weg ist


----------



## superrocker73 (21. Februar 2008)

Das Schlimme an der ganzen Sache ist, daß die Freundin und ihr Mann mit den 2 Kindern erstmal zu ihrer Mutter ziehen, weil sie keine passende Wohnung gefunden haben...also wird am Samstag der ganze Plunder nach Höhr-Grenzhausen gegurkt um dann wahrscheinlich 2 Wochen später alles wieder nach Koblenz in irgendeine Wohnung, wahrscheinlich noch im 6. Stock ohne Aufzug, zu fahren...ich bin ja selber total ange... wegen Samstag!!!
Wir werden dann mal wieder unsere obligatorische Sonntagsrunde zu zweit drehen, wer Interesse hat kann sich sehr gerne anschließen. Wenn das Wetter gut wird werden wir höchstwahrscheinlich in Boppard (Fleckertshöhe) Single-Trails fahren...


----------



## hexer70 (21. Februar 2008)

Ich muß leider auch absagen,
mache bei dem Umzug mit wo der superrocker hin geht. Hat aber wirklich nichts mit Karneval zu tun  . Werde mich dann auch der Sonntagstruppe anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Februar 2008)

Wer ist den von den Koblenzern überhaupt dabei?


----------



## superrocker73 (21. Februar 2008)

Lass uns die Tour doch echt auf Sonntag verschieben, dann ist vielleicht der sebot (der samstags immer studieren geht...) auch mit dabei...


----------



## Single-Trail (21. Februar 2008)

Also von den KOs bin ich dabei


----------



## MeNeCK (21. Februar 2008)

Also wenn ihr den Termin wirklich noch umlegt ....
Müsst ihr mit wenigstens sagen wo wir als "nicht Koblenzer" fahren können ohne uns zu langweilen, bringen ja extra des Bike mit + holen mein neues ab 

Bike abholen ohne in der Gegend auch zu fahren gibts nicht  

mfg
Marco


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2008)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall am Samstag fahren.


----------



## superrocker73 (22. Februar 2008)

MeNeCK schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr den Termin wirklich noch umlegt ....
> Müsst ihr mit wenigstens sagen wo wir als "nicht Koblenzer" fahren können ohne uns zu langweilen, bringen ja extra des Bike mit + holen mein neues ab
> 
> Bike abholen ohne in der Gegend auch zu fahren gibts nicht
> ...



Sorry, euch Auswärtigen hab' ich ja ganz vergessen...naja, der Andreas und der Martin fahren ja auch am Samstag!


----------



## Mc_Fly (22. Februar 2008)

@Die Auswärtigen (lol - The Others  )

Falls die Koblenzer Tour ausfällt, könnt nach Boppard kommen und mit mir ne Tour Gondeln.

Boppard liegt 20 KM weg von Koblenz (Richting Mainz) und ein super Bikegebiet.

greetz
Marco


----------



## Single-Trail (22. Februar 2008)

denke mal sie fällt nicht aus


----------



## >Helge< (22. Februar 2008)

Kann mir vielleicht nochmal jemand beschreiben welche Tour genau geplant ist: Startpunkt, Verlauf etc. !?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2008)

um 11:00 Uhr am B1(Lahnstein, Allerheilgen Berg, dort wo das Felsenstück zu Ende ist und man den Hauptweg keuzt)
Kennst du das?


----------



## MeNeCK (22. Februar 2008)

Muss leidergottes absagen 

Mal wieder alles suuuper gelaufen!
Als ich bestellt habe wurde mir von Canyon gesagt das mein Bike Dienstag, spätestens Mittwoch dieser Woche fertig sei, darauf habe ich mich natürlich verlassen und entsprechend geplant.
Nun war ich gerade alles am zusammensuchen und montieren bis mir einfällt das ich noch keine Montagebestätigung per mail bekommen habe, dass das Bike fertig ist 

Also brauch ich morgen wohl auch net nach Koblenz kommen, ohne Bike lässts sich schlecht biken 

Tut mir sehr leid!
Dann werde ich wohl nächste Woche am WE das Bike abholen fahren, alleine  

Vielleicht fahrt ihr ja nächste Woche auch ....
Glaubt mir, den nächsten den ich von Canyon an den hörer bekomme kann was erleben!

Ist nicht das einzigste was bei der Bestellung schief gelaufen ist 

mfg
Marco


----------



## Single-Trail (22. Februar 2008)

wer kommt denn jetzt überhaupt noch außer dem Andreas und mir 

Gustav? 
Redpulli?
Helge?


----------



## Gustav (22. Februar 2008)

Gustav kommt......... Wir sehen uns dann morgen..... 

Gruss M.


----------



## >Helge< (23. Februar 2008)

Muss mal schauen, wenn´s nich t klappt fahre ich vielleicht nach Rengsdorf auf die Strecke....

Generell hätte ich aber schon Interessse!!!


----------



## Single-Trail (23. Februar 2008)

Gustav schrieb:


> Gustav kommt......... Wir sehen uns dann morgen.....
> 
> Gruss M.



Ich bin stolz auf dich 

dann wären wir schonmal 3
und wenn Helge noch kommt  4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertrueger (23. Februar 2008)

Bin auch dabei...


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2008)

Sollte vielleicht ein Thema erstellen?
"Koblenz" (er) sind heute mager vertreten.
Die wenigen die fahren kommen meist von auswärts.


----------



## redpulli (23. Februar 2008)

Oijoijoi!
Hab ganz schwere Beine!
War ziemlich sau gut heute!

Nach anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten ging ja dann doch noch alles gut.


----------



## MeNeCK (23. Februar 2008)

Ihr habt meinen Neid auf eurer Seite ....
Ich werde Canyon am Montag erst mal einen Satz heiße Ohren verpassen, vielleicht kann ich ja dann nächstes wochenende endlich das Bike abholen.

mfg
Marco


----------



## sebot.rlp (23. Februar 2008)

Wollte morgen so zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr die Lahnsteiner Runde fahren. Jemand Lust mitzufahren?

Treffpunkt wäre dann die Rhein-Mosel-Halle.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2008)

Tour vom 23.02.08 




=> Warum ist das Bild so klein im Forum?????


----------



## Single-Trail (24. Februar 2008)

Sau geile Tour... war viel dabei was ich noch garnicht kannte, wetter war super, allle waren gut drauf  

...so platt war ich schon lange nicht mehr  hab 12 Stunden durchgeschlafen


----------



## Gustav (24. Februar 2008)

War eine super Runde. Gerne wieder. @rockyriderr66 schönes Höhenprofil Profil. 

Bis dann Gruss M.


----------



## Single-Trail (24. Februar 2008)

hab mal Fotos reingestellt bei mir unter "Tour vom Samstag 23.02.08"


----------



## hexer70 (24. Februar 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> hab mal Fotos reingestellt bei mir unter "Tour vom Samstag 23.02.08"



Sind ja wirklich nette Fotos, könnte man glatt neidisch werden.
Wir waren heute zu fünft unterwegs, unteranderem mit Superrocker und LifesAGambel (mit neuem Hobel). Ich hatte das Vergnügen gleich 2 Fullys zu Testen. Ein Specialized SX Trail ( garnicht mal so leicht) und ein Canyon Nerve ES 8.0. Das zweite wird wohl mein neues Bike  . 
Vieleicht können wir nächsten Samstag mal wieder alle zusammen fahren.
Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (24. Februar 2008)

Super Sache heute, Zugfahren ist großartig und Singletrails reiten bei dem Wetter ist sowieso der Wahnsinn...


----------



## Single-Trail (24. Februar 2008)

hexer70 schrieb:


> Sind ja wirklich nette Fotos, könnte man glatt neidisch werden.
> Wir waren heute zu fünft unterwegs, unteranderem mit Superrocker und LifesAGambel (mit neuem Hobel). Ich hatte das Vergnügen gleich 2 Fullys zu Testen. Ein Specialized SX Trail ( garnicht mal so leicht) und ein Canyon Nerve ES 8.0. Das zweite wird wohl mein neues Bike  .
> Vieleicht können wir nächsten Samstag mal wieder alle zusammen fahren.
> Gruß
> Robert



Ich nehme mal an das war das ES vom Seb mit Sonderausstattung

freut mich zu hören, dass ihr auch so einen Spaß hattet wie wir gestern


----------



## sebot.rlp (24. Februar 2008)

Wo wart ihr denn heute unterwegs?


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Februar 2008)

@singeltrail:
Schreib mal PM mit Mailadresse, habe Fotos vom Samstag


----------



## superrocker73 (25. Februar 2008)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Wo wart ihr denn heute unterwegs?



Wir waren in Boppard mit 'nem Hänger und 5 Bikes und sind diverse Male die schönsten Singletrails abgefahren und zum Schluss einmal den Park runtergebrettert...


----------



## LifesAGamble (25. Februar 2008)




----------



## LifesAGamble (25. Februar 2008)




----------



## LifesAGamble (25. Februar 2008)




----------



## LifesAGamble (25. Februar 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> und zum Schluss einmal den Park runtergebrettert...


Achso, nennt man das runterbrettern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (25. Februar 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> Achso, nennt man das runterbrettern?



Ist ja auch immer Auslegungssache, "runterbrettern" bedeutet bei mir eben mehrmaliges Auf'sBRETTlegen bei nicht allzu schneller Fahrt...bei Dir doch auch, oder Steffen???


----------



## LifesAGamble (25. Februar 2008)

ja, die bretter die die welt bedeuten...vielleicht sollte ich biologe mit fachgebiet "waldböden in rheinland-pfalz und ihre wirkung auf den körper" werden...


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Februar 2008)

Ah? 
Konsistenz des Waldbodens in Abhänigkeit des Grünteepreises!


----------



## LifesAGamble (25. Februar 2008)

gibts denn schon das video von der R. von vor paar wochen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2008)

Video hab ich zwischenzeitlich.
Bring ich bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mit.


----------



## LifesAGamble (26. Februar 2008)

okay, wie wär's denn samstag? oder fährt jemand ne kurze runde unter der woche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2008)

Ob ich Samstag wieder mit kann liegt an meiner Gabel.
Die hab ich am Montag eingeschickt, hoffe das Teil ist Freitag zurück.


----------



## Single-Trail (26. Februar 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ob ich Samstag wieder mit kann liegt an meiner Gabel.
> Die hab ich am Montag eingeschickt, hoffe das Teil ist Freitag zurück.



hast du sie also doch eingeschickt...

danke nochmal für das Foto. Ist echt sehr gut geworden  ...bin mal gespannt auf das Video und meinen Gesichtsausdruck darauf


----------



## MeNeCK (26. Februar 2008)

Also irgendwer hat arg was dagegen das ich mich und mein neues Canyon in Koblenz bewege ....  



> Sehr geehrter Herr XYZ,
> 
> wir möchten Ihnen mitteilen, dass ihre Bestellung mit der Auftragsnummer
> 1234567  in unserem Ladengeschäft zur Abholung bereit steht. Wir möchten Sie bitten Ihr Rad baldmöglichst abzuholen.
> ...




Also Samstags morgens abholen und fahren ist ja schonmal nicht, Laden zu, suuuuper. 
Ein Blick aufs Wetter fürs WE lässt auch gar nichts gutes erwarten (9° und dauerregen).

Nunja, wär gern mal ne Runde mit ein par anderen gefahren, hier bei mir gibts irgendwie nit viel 

mfg
Marco


----------



## Single-Trail (26. Februar 2008)

MeNeCK schrieb:


> Also irgendwer hat arg was dagegen das ich mich und mein neues Canyon in Koblenz bewege ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du kannst gerne mal so vorbei kommen auch wenn es ein bisschen weiter ist da finden sich sicherlich ein paar Leute


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2008)

Jo, schwing dich ins Auto und fahr einfach ein anderes mal mit.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2008)

Na Leute?
Nix los im Forum?
Gucken alle gespannt auf den Wetterbericht?
Soll wohl Regen und Sturm geben.
Ist was geplant?


----------



## superrocker73 (28. Februar 2008)

Wie wäre es mit Sonntag? Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2008)

Kann mich nur kurzfristig dazugesellen.
Noch ist meine Gabel unterwegs, mal sehen ob sie diese oche noch zurückkommt.


----------



## LifesAGamble (29. Februar 2008)

schön..orkantief "EMMA kommt am wochenende...wer is denn dafür verantwortlich?  
heut fahrtechnikseminar, wenn's nicht mehr schüttet?


----------



## superrocker73 (29. Februar 2008)

Soll das etwas ein Anspielung auf den Namen meines wunderschönen Töchterchens sein??? Nimm das sofort zurück sonst bekommst Du es mit ihr zu tun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (29. Februar 2008)

ähm..EMMA is doch Echte Mountainbiker Mögen Allewetter.also sturm hin oder her, ich wär für samstag!


----------



## LifesAGamble (29. Februar 2008)

is denn jemand für morgen zu begeistern?


----------



## bebo2403 (29. Februar 2008)

Also ich bin auf alle Fälle dabei. Und der kleine Rocker bestimmt auch. Da ich noch nen Freund mitbringe, dem ich dann mal wieder ein Bike ausleihen werde, wird es aber 13 Uhr. Wetter egal!


----------



## LifesAGamble (29. Februar 2008)

okay, das klingt ja schonma gut...überred ihn einfach!


----------



## bebo2403 (29. Februar 2008)

werde mit allen Waffen einer Frau kämpfen die mir als Mann zur Verfügung stehen


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. März 2008)

und da gibt es ja schon ein paar...


----------



## bebo2403 (1. März 2008)

Treffpunkt ist 13:15 beim Radsport Regenh.
Hab ein Beutelchen Fahrtechnik bestellt, dass ich noch abholen muss. Und zwei dickere Eier.


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. März 2008)

und was ist mit dem rest? keine lust auf schlammschlacht und umherfliegende wanderer?


----------



## bebo2403 (1. März 2008)

Superocker ist dabei.Außerdem bringe ich noch nen Freund mit und [email protected] von der Karthause kommt. Evtl. bringt er auch noch jemanden mit. Wären dann ja schon ein paar Leute. Fehlt also nur noch ein bißchen Dreck. Dachte so an Fipf und Köba. Je nach Kondition und Verlusten B1 im Anschluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (1. März 2008)

und übrigens... der Typ den ich mitbringe, der kennt die Strecken nicht und fährt nur ziemlich selten. Allerdings gibt er trotzdem immer alles. Er ist auch Naturliebhaber und küsst gerne mal ziemlich stürmisch den Waldboden.


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. März 2008)

das macht ihn doch ma direkt sympathisch für mich 
also dann, bis später!


----------



## hexer70 (1. März 2008)

Mojen ihr Säcke  ,
wäre auch gerne mit dabei, hab aber noch leichte Gleichgewichtsprobleme.
Wie sieht`s denn mit morgen aus, ist da auch jemand unterwegs  .
Gruß 
Robert


----------



## bebo2403 (1. März 2008)

Aha...
die wundersame Auferstehung! 
Du musst nur schnell genug fahren, dann brauchst du kaum Gleichgewichtssinn. Oder gibts noch mehr Beschwerden? :kotz: 
Also ich wäre morgen auch dabei. Gehe allerdings heute abend feiern. Da weiß man ja nie...
Aber wenns nicht allzu früh losgeht, passt das schon.
Was machts ES?


----------



## hexer70 (1. März 2008)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> .
> Was machts ES?



Von wegen ES, wenn schom ES-X  . 
Kommt wohl erst am Montag  .  
Also, viel Spaß beim biken und vieleicht bis morgen..


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. März 2008)

war das ne coole tour heute...heut hat alles gefunzt-hoffe, ihr habt noch spaß auf'm b1!
also ich müsste, wenn ich morgen mit will, etwas früher los...wie wär's denn schon gegen halb 11 oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (1. März 2008)

Doch, hat wirklich Spass gemacht, auch B1 war noch super...


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. März 2008)

und wegen morgen schonwas ausgemacht? also wie gesagt, ich wollte früh los...aber wenn's nich klappt, gurk ich eben alleine hoch...


----------



## hexer70 (1. März 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> war das ne coole tour heute...heut hat alles gefunzt-hoffe, ihr habt noch spaß auf'm b1!
> also ich müsste, wenn ich morgen mit will, etwas früher los...wie wär's denn schon gegen halb 11 oder so?




halb 11 ist mir zwar bisschen früh  , aber wenn`s denn sein muß.
Oberwerthalle oda woda?
Vieleicht sind ja noch`n paar Frühaufsteher am Start..


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. März 2008)

also wegen mir müsst ihr nich so früh los..ich denk ma gegen mittag wirds ne größere gruppe...ich fahr dann nur ne kleine runde.


----------



## LifesAGamble (2. März 2008)

ja, was denn nun?


----------



## hexer70 (2. März 2008)

Ist 10.45 auch noch ok??
Meine Tochter hat mich gerade aus der Kiste geworfen...


----------



## LifesAGamble (2. März 2008)

moooin!also wie gesagt, vielleicht kommen mittags mehr leute zusammen(superrocker, bebo...)kannst ruhig auch erst heut mittag los...


----------



## hexer70 (2. März 2008)

Nee, bin jetzt auf´m sprung. Der superrocker macht heute glaub ich einen auf Familie und der bebo war sich auch noch nicht so sicher..
Also, Oberwerthalle???


----------



## LifesAGamble (2. März 2008)

okay, vllt meldet sich ja noch jemand bis dahin...


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2008)

Gabel ist wieder da.
Baue gleich ein und bin ab nächster Woche wieder dabei.

Fliegt heute nicht weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (2. März 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Gabel ist wieder da.
> Baue gleich ein und bin ab nächster Woche wieder dabei.
> 
> Fliegt heute nicht weg!



Was war denn schon wieder mit dem guten Stück????


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2008)

Buchsen haben geschlckert wie ein Lämmerschwanz.
Scon ab dem ersten Tag.
Dachte erst das müsse so sein.
Habe aber nach und nach andere Gabeln versucht, die waren speilfrei.
Meine jetzt auch.


----------



## LifesAGamble (2. März 2008)

hui, das war ne schnelle tour. fpfad und köba in viel weniger als zwei stunden...und danach gab's die eröffnung von roberts bike-waschpark  
(der auch schön alle kicker auf dem weg souverän genommen hat-
und dasjetzt alles wo der hobel-wechsel ansteht... 

PS.: das teil für die sattelstütze heißt "Little Joe"


----------



## hexer70 (2. März 2008)

Ja, das war ein knackiges tourchen, hat echt laune gemacht  .
Hoffentlich läuft nächsten Sonntag auch wieder was, weil ich Samstag verplant bin.
Also, haut rein..


----------



## LifesAGamble (2. März 2008)

...und immer schön F5 drücken


----------



## Bullet (2. März 2008)

wie schauts denn am dommelsberg aus ? sind die bäume noch da ?


----------



## Siegfried (2. März 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> okay, vllt meldet sich ja noch jemand bis dahin...



" Startvorbereitung "




Gruß


----------



## superrocker73 (2. März 2008)

Bullet schrieb:


> wie schauts denn am dommelsberg aus ? sind die bäume noch da ?



Obwohl sehr viel aus dem Weg geräumt wurde kann man den normalen Einstieg zu Kb nicht mehr fahren, weil die Bäume zu groß sind und der Robert mit der Kettensäge nicht aus dem Quarkl kommt ...ist aber auch nicht weiter schlimm, da sich die letzten Wochen eine neue Schneise links nebenher "eingefahren" hat und dort noch zusärtzlich aus den zersägten Holzstämmen ein neuer Kicker gebaut wurde...auf dem Zwischenstück (nach der kleinen Lichtung) liegen die Bäume auch noch, können aber problemlos überfahren werden...


----------



## superrocker73 (2. März 2008)

Siegfried schrieb:


> " Startvorbereitung "
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wart ihr doch noch mehr als zwei heute???

@Steffen: Sieh zu, daß Du die Pedalen von dem Bike bekommst, die gehen echt garnicht...!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (2. März 2008)

yo danke für die info ! dann werd ich mal die tage mit dem klappsparten die kurven etwas "glätten". -ride on



@steffen: so ein schönes bike in so ner hässlichen stadt ?


----------



## LifesAGamble (2. März 2008)

@thorsten: würd ich ja gern wechseln...aber ohne moos nix los...und meine schuldner kommen ja nicht in die pötte  -.-


----------



## LifesAGamble (2. März 2008)

...und koblenz is ne schöne stadt


----------



## hexer70 (2. März 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Obwohl sehr viel aus dem Weg geräumt wurde kann man den normalen Einstieg zu Kb nicht mehr fahren, weil die Bäume zu groß sind und der Robert mit der Kettensäge nicht aus dem Quarkl kommt ...ist aber auch nicht weiter schlimm, da sich die letzten Wochen eine neue Schneise links nebenher "eingefahren" hat und dort noch zusärtzlich aus den zersägten Holzstämmen ein neuer Kicker gebaut wurde...auf dem Zwischenstück (nach der kleinen Lichtung) liegen die Bäume auch noch, können aber problemlos überfahren werden...



Is ja auch mal was anderes, ne ganz neue Herausforderung im Stadtwald   ...


----------



## Bullet (2. März 2008)

dieses jahr wirds da richtig geil (formschön) !!!


----------



## MasterAss (3. März 2008)

Tach zusammen!
Seit diesem Wochenende wohne ich nun auch in Koblenz und zwar im Studentenwohnheim im Karthause.
Ich war auch schonmal los in den angrenzenden Stadtwald, sowohl biken als auch laufen. Schön isses ja hier schon, aber ich kenn ja nix hier. Wann kann ich mich euch mal anschließen?
Grüße
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (4. März 2008)

moin erstma und willkommen in unserem netten kleinen forümchen! also am besten auf die kommenden Beiträge achten, denn meistens legen wir erst donnerstag oder freitag fest, wann wir fahren. aber zu 80% meistens samstags gegen 12 oder 13 Uhr und wenn's abends länger hell bleibt auch unter der woche! Eventuell ergibt sich am donnerstag ne kleine runde, so gegen 15 uhr...sag dir aber noch rechtzeitig bescheid!


----------



## Single-Trail (4. März 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> Seit diesem Wochenende wohne ich nun auch in Koblenz und zwar im Studentenwohnheim im Karthause.
> Ich war auch schonmal los in den angrenzenden Stadtwald, sowohl biken als auch laufen. Schön isses ja hier schon, aber ich kenn ja nix hier. Wann kann ich mich euch mal anschließen?
> Grüße
> Martin



Tach Martin 

hier ist auch Martin 
...bin auch Karthäuser. Da lässt sich doch sicherlich was einrichten. Was für Strecken fährst du denn sonst? Bei uns ist eigentlich immer ganz lockeres Tempo angesagt und dann gurken wir schöne Trails hier in der Gegend runter  

......................................................
Ich glaubs ja nicht: Schneeeeeee?!?!?!!???   wer hätte das gedacht? Da schwing ich mich doch driekt mal ne Runde auf den Sattel zum Schneebiken bevor er wieder weg ist


----------



## LifesAGamble (4. März 2008)

So, neues bike...und wieder beginnt das umrüsten von vorne!
hat jemand noch günstig xt-komponenten abzugeben? kurbel, umwerfer, kassetten??


----------



## Bullet (4. März 2008)

war grad im wald - nur matsche - schade !


----------



## MasterAss (4. März 2008)

also unter der woche wird wahrscheinlich erst in der sommerzeit angehen können, da ich immer bis 18h arbeiten muss. vllt kann ich das noch so regeln, dass ich nur bis 17h muss und dafür eher anfange. mal schaun! habe aber auch zwei nette lampen, so dass nightride auch kein problem ist.

strecken fahre ich normalerweise alles querbet, am liebsten singletrails bergab 

am sonntag habe ich zeit, samstag wahrscheinlich nicht, will nach köln in den fetten globetrotter-store


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. März 2008)

Ich denke, wenn die Uhr umgestellt ist treffen wir uns unter Woche regelmäßig.

Angedacht war mal donnerstags um 18:00 Uhr. (Abfahrt)
Wie wäre es mit Treffpunkt "Petzer Biergarten"?

Sollten das mal festhalten, die Uhr wird schließlich in 4 Wochen schon umgestellt!

Wegen samstags und sonntags können wir uns ja weiterhin hier verabreden.

Also:
*Ab Donnerstag, 3. April um 18:00 Uhr Abfahrt beim "Biergarten Pretzer"*


----------



## Bullet (4. März 2008)

wie schnell fahrt ihr denn ? nehmt ihr mal nen freerider mit ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. März 2008)

im schnitt 10- 11km/h
Logo nehmen wir auch einen "freerider" mit.


----------



## Bullet (4. März 2008)

ab wann gehts denn wieder los ?


----------



## sebot.rlp (4. März 2008)

Wie wäre es wenn wir uns wieder wie früher an der Ecke Roonstr. treffen. Von da aus kann man sehr gut in alle Richtungen fahren (Lahnstein, Stadtwald und Mosel)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (4. März 2008)

Ich wäre auch für Pretzer, kann man dann auch vorher schon Tische reservieren...


----------



## Single-Trail (5. März 2008)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn wir uns wieder wie früher an der Ecke Roonstr. treffen. Von da aus kann man sehr gut in alle Richtungen fahren (Lahnstein, Stadtwald und Mosel)?



^^^^  zentraler geht es nicht  Bin auch für die Ecke Mainzerstraße da trifft sich ja auch immer der Di-Treff... und in den Pretzer kann man auch noch nach der Tour


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2008)

Mensch Leute, Dienstagstreff und Pretzer liegen 200m auseinander!

Haben oft Probleme wenn wir mit großer Gruppe auf dem Gehweg stehen.
Fußgänger beschwert sich häufig weil wir den Weg versperren.

Außerdem:
Lahnstein über Brücke Oberwerth=> Pretzer zentral
Stadtwald über Oberwerth=> Pretzer zentral
Mosel über Stadtwald=> Pretzer zentral

Kann doch nicht an 200m liegen?


----------



## Bullet (5. März 2008)

n bestimmtes datum ? oder wenns wetter passt ? ich bin auch für pretzer- aber gesessen wird danach !

@RockyRider: es sind sogar 400m....


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn die Uhr umgestellt ist treffen wir uns unter Woche regelmäßig.
> 
> Angedacht war mal donnerstags um 18:00 Uhr. (Abfahrt)
> Wie wäre es mit Treffpunkt "Petzer Biergarten"?
> ...



Da steht doch alles!

400m?=> weißt du überhaupt wo sich der Dienstagstreff sammelt?


----------



## Bullet (5. März 2008)

*D A N K E*





sinds nicht ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2008)

Ah logo,
solltest vielleicht mal gucken wo sich der Dienstagstreff sammelt?
Und da liegt bei dir der Pretzer Biergarten?

Solltest vielleicht mal die Anfangs- und Endpunkt deiner Tour richtig festmachen.

Aber trotzdem, fahr besser mit uns mit, allein gehst du im Wald sicherlich verloren.


----------



## LifesAGamble (5. März 2008)

@Bullet: eigentlich is das hier immer n supernettes, witziges forum gewesen...und das soll auch so bleiben...das gilt auch für "Freerider"


----------



## superrocker73 (5. März 2008)

Bullet schrieb:


> *D A N K E*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann mir nicht helfen, aber irgendwie beginne ich mich sehr darüber zu amüsieren...

@bullet:  , endlich kommt hier mal Stimmung auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2008)

Schlage vor, wir legen uns alle bis zum 3. April ein gps- Gerät zu.
Oder einen Blindnhund?


----------



## Bullet (5. März 2008)

hey sry, googlemaps hats nich besser gemacht - is ja auch egal. ich möcht hier bestimmt keine knaller zünden ! ich bin auch kein übermäßiger freerider, sondern einer der spass am biken hat. ob SS, CC, FR, egal - spass muss sein und dass der pretzer auf der rheinsteite is weiss ich auch ! -nix für ungut, leude !


----------



## LifesAGamble (5. März 2008)

okay, war bisschen doof von mir...


----------



## Single-Trail (5. März 2008)

Sorry mal gerade von meiner Seite  hab den Pretzer mim Maximilians verwechselt 

Dann ist das natürlich kein Problem


----------



## Bullet (5. März 2008)

lol


----------



## superrocker73 (5. März 2008)

Wir könnten uns doch auch an der Christuskirche treffen...oder wahlweise Hohenzollernstraße / EckeFriedrich-Eberth-Ring...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (5. März 2008)

seid ihr auch schon vom dommelsberg runter ? isn bisschen steil. in kombination mit der köba-serpentine macht das ultraspass !
war der erste ritt aufm biggi - inzwischen weiss ich sie besser einzuschätzen !

http://www.fahrrad.de/community/community/videos/video-liste/video/sontagstour-mit-donogl.html


----------



## sebot.rlp (5. März 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mensch Leute, Dienstagstreff und Pretzer liegen 200m auseinander!
> 
> Haben oft Probleme wenn wir mit großer Gruppe auf dem Gehweg stehen.
> Fußgänger beschwert sich häufig weil wir den Weg versperren.
> ...



Also mit Roonstr. meine ich nicht den Treffpunkt vom Dienstagstreff, sondern die Ecke Roonstr./Rizzastr. an den Bahngleisen (nähe Brüderkrankenhaus). Dort hat sich nämlich der Dienstagstreff früher immer getroffen.

Das war lediglich ein Vorschlag und ich kann nicht verstehen wieso hier manche so aggressiv drauf reagieren!


----------



## LifesAGamble (5. März 2008)

ich versteh das alles grad nich so recht...was is denn das problem allgemein? können uns auch gern vor meiner haustür treffen, das fänd ich am besten


----------



## sebot.rlp (5. März 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> ich versteh das alles grad nich so recht...was is denn das problem allgemein? können uns auch gern vor meiner haustür treffen, das fänd ich am besten



Problem gibt es eigentlich keins. Ich habe lediglich einen Vorschlag für den Treffpunkt unterbreitet. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Der kann von mir aus angenommen oder abgelehnt werden.


----------



## Hirnie (5. März 2008)

n1 dein Vid gefällt mir sehr gut...


----------



## Bullet (5. März 2008)

danke


----------



## Schoasdromme (5. März 2008)

ja,find ich auch cool


----------



## Bullet (5. März 2008)

hey dmr - was machst du den in kowelenz ? ;-)


----------



## bebo2403 (5. März 2008)

@Bullet
Dein Bike kommt mir so bekannt vor, soweit man das in dem netten Video erkennen kann. Kurbelst du damit öfter mal in E.Stein Richtung Niederberg den Berg hoch?


----------



## bebo2403 (5. März 2008)

Ach, jetzt hab ich`s gesehen. Du wohnst auch in E-StOne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (5. März 2008)

jo zum einkaufen !

-keine chance 2 schlösser - werkzeug mitbringen ;-)


----------



## bebo2403 (5. März 2008)

OK, mach ich 
Mir hat man in E.Stein vor zwei Monaten ein Bike ausm Fahrradkeller geklaut


----------



## Bullet (5. März 2008)

du warst das mit dem canyon.... mein beileid, mann !


----------



## bebo2403 (6. März 2008)

Danke! Und das von einem Canyon Ablehner.
Mein SX darf zum Glück immer mit ins Wohnzimmer. Das hätte mich wirklich getroffen.


----------



## Bullet (6. März 2008)

meins steht immer im wohnzimmer -auch wenn die nachbarn motzen, ersetzen können die es mir nicht ! 
ich dreh mich immer um und seh meinen schatz - wen mir das einer klauen würde....   -da könnten alle in deckung gehen ! canyon... darf ich nichtsmehr zu sagen (rufmord)


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2008)

Hi Leute,
noch mal auf den Treff zurÃ¼ckkommend:

Habe den Treff "Pretzer" vorgeschlagen, weil das Problem mit den Leuten auf dem Gehweg auch am alten Startplatz des Dienstagstreffs zugegen war.

Nicht selten kamen um 20 Biker zusammen, da war der Gehweg verstopft. Es wird doch vorher begutachtet, erzÃ¤hlt........., da bemerkt doch keiner einen FuÃgÃ¤nger.
Am alten Treff ist sogar noch ein Radweg der die Situation noch verschlimmert.

Und wenn der ganze Konvoi dann geschlossen durch die losziehtâ¦â¦â¦â¦.

Am Pretzer ist Platz und wir kÃ¶nnten am Rhein vorbei starten.

Was denkt ihr?
Nen kurzen Wheelie durch die Stadt und man ist doch da.


----------



## Bullet (6. März 2008)

jo- n wheelie von e-stein bis zum pretzer bekomme ich hin 

soll "ja" bedeuten


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2008)

Jau, und ich werde die Strecke zum üben nutzen!


----------



## Single-Trail (6. März 2008)

jut also haben wirs doch  

*Donnerstags 1800 am Pretzer*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (6. März 2008)

So, gut, daß wir jetzt wissen, ab wo und wann wir in 3 Wochen starten...wie sieht es aber mit dem Wochenende aus????????


----------



## Bullet (6. März 2008)

ich würd mal dreist behaupten, dass ich am sonntag um 15 uhr an den treppen zwischen den wiesen beim pretzer steh und da etwa 10 minuten warte. dann würde ich mich (und anhang?) den stadtwald zum turm hochsschleppen. kleine aussichtspause und dann rechts am rheinbilck über dommelsberg und köba wieder runter. wer würde sich da anschließen ? hat jemand n besseren vorschlag ?


----------



## Schoasdromme (6. März 2008)

@Bullet:ich meinte, Dein Video ist cool.


----------



## Bullet (6. März 2008)

jo, danke  - war da noch mit grippe am kämpfen - nächstes wird besser


----------



## LifesAGamble (6. März 2008)

wer fährt diesen samstag??


----------



## superrocker73 (6. März 2008)

Waren heute kleine Runde fahren FPfad, Kö,...war toll, Wetter super, Bodenverhältnisse fantastisch.
Obowhl das Wetter für Samstag keinen Regen ansagt und für Sonntag 'ne Wahrscheinlichkeit von 67 % fahre ich am Sonntag mit. Mein alter Körper muss sich nach der Anstrengung heute mal 2 Tage ausruhen...aber 15.00 Uhr ist mir eigentlich immer noch zu spät, wie wäre es mit 13.00 Uhr an den Pretzertreppen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (6. März 2008)

passt bei mir nich :-(


----------



## MasterAss (6. März 2008)

also 15h ist mir auch ein bisl zu spät. wir starten bei uns daheim immer gegen 11h spätestens  ich denke, dass ich auch so in dem dreh am sonntag touren werde, denn ich habe nachmittags noch wat vor.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. März 2008)

Samstag kann ich auch nicht.
Sonntag bin ich ggf. dabei, allerdings halte ich 15:00 Uhr recht spät?


----------



## superrocker73 (7. März 2008)

obwohl, wenn ich's mir so recht überlege...fahren kann man mal mind. bis 6, das wären 3 h...reicht mir eigentlich...ok, ich bin um 15.00 Uhr dabei>>>Treppen Pretzer!!!


----------



## Bullet (7. März 2008)

ich wollt wie gesagt einmal rauf und flowisch wieder runter !


----------



## hexer70 (7. März 2008)

Jo, Sonntags bin ich auch dabei. Bin ab 11.00 Uhr bereit. 15.00 Uhr ist mir auch zu spät. Also, wer ist dabei???


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. März 2008)

also samstag keiner wie ich sehe...naja!


----------



## bebo2403 (7. März 2008)

Also ich fahre auch am Samstag. Hab ja sonst nix zu tun.
Und Sonntag starte ich bestimmt früher als 15 Uhr. Aber vielleicht schließe ich mich dann um drei trotzdem dem Rest an. Die Entscheidung überlasse ich dann meinen Beinen.


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. März 2008)

kommt schon, muss doch noch paar geben, die an beiden tagen können und wollen!? was is denn mit den metternichern?


----------



## Siegfried (8. März 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> kommt schon, muss doch noch paar geben, die an beiden tagen können und wollen!? was is denn mit den metternichern?



Würde gerne mitfahren, da ich aber Selbstständig bin, erlaubt es die gute Auftragslage nicht, das ich Samstags mitfahren kann. Wir müssen alle Samstags arbeiten.!!!!

Morgen ist Saisonstart von den " RTF ler " in N-Oberbieber. Da muss ich mich mal bei meinem Verrein zeigen und mitfahren. ( Strasse )

Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (8. März 2008)

strahlend blauer himmel...doch noch jemand???


----------



## LifesAGamble (8. März 2008)

tja, dann war ich eben allein unterwegs...auch schön


----------



## LifesAGamble (8. März 2008)

...und auf den b-trails hab ich sage und schreibe 12(!) oberschenkeldicke baumstämme im weg gehabt, etwa die hälfte konnt ich wegräumen.
und so auffällig lagen die noch nie...anscheinend gibt man sich keine mühe mehr


----------



## MasterAss (8. März 2008)

ja heute war schönes wetter, aber ich nicht da. 
morgen weiß ich noch nicht wann ich starte, habe noch 1-2 sachen zu erledigen, deshalb läuft das recht spontan. daher wartet nicht auf mich


----------



## superrocker73 (8. März 2008)

Mich würde jetzt so langsam mal interessieren wann es morgen losgeht...mein Bike ist geputzt und geölt...!!!

Wie wäre es mit 13.00 Uhr an der Halle Oberwerth???


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2008)

Kann ich leider noch versprechen.
Wenn ich mitfahren kann, bin ich an der Halle.


----------



## hexer70 (8. März 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Mich würde jetzt so langsam mal interessieren wann es morgen losgeht...mein Bike ist geputzt und geölt...!!!
> 
> Wie wäre es mit 13.00 Uhr an der Halle Oberwerth???




Ich bin auf jeden am Start  , können wegen mir auch früher los....


----------



## bebo2403 (8. März 2008)

Bin ich natürlich auch dabei. Die Entjungferung lasse ich mir nicht entgehen.
Neues Bike erfordert neue Strecken! Hab da im Kondertal nen Trail gesehen(auf der Karte), den wir mal erkunden sollten. Vielleicht kennt ihr den ja auch!?


----------



## LifesAGamble (8. März 2008)

so, also von mir aus...12 oder 11???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (8. März 2008)

einhändig wheelie fahren....


----------



## LifesAGamble (8. März 2008)

....würd ich gern können


----------



## bebo2403 (8. März 2008)

Boah... im Eishockey nennt man das Hattrick.
Machts mir ja nicht zu früh. Ich gehe jetzt noch Energie tanken... in Form von Alkohol.


----------



## LifesAGamble (8. März 2008)

thank you for your wisdom, zen-master! 
also erstma bis morgen früh...


----------



## hexer70 (9. März 2008)

Also, für alle Alkoholiker und Warmduscher: 13.00 Uhr Oberwerthalle.


----------



## Bullet (9. März 2008)

aaaaah ******** ich hab was arges dazwischenbekommen *SORRY*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hexer70 (11. März 2008)

*@ bebo*, du alter knutscher. Wie sieht`s denn mit den Bildern *Nasenpfad* aus . Vieleicht hätten wir auch noch`n Foto vom *Fiedlerhügel* machen sollen  .

Gruß robert


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2008)

Ey Leuz,
was am kommenden Wochenende ab?
Habe gehört des Oberwerther Schwimmbad macht dann wieder auf?
Gehe davon aus, dass keine von euch für die Sauerei da draußen verantwortlich ist!:kotz:


----------



## Bullet (11. März 2008)

es is so wiederlich draussen !


----------



## bebo2403 (11. März 2008)

Hier also die Bilder von unserer Trailsuche.
Die Schlüsselstelle am *Nasenpfad* und ein paar Nasen:


















Und hier noch ein Bild vom Haderweg im Taunus. Würd ich auch gern mal wieder hin.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2008)

Neue Trails suchen?
Sehr lobenswert!


----------



## Single-Trail (12. März 2008)

Wie siehts aus?

Hab Donnerstag und Sonntag Zeit... lässt sich jemand begeistern?


----------



## superrocker73 (12. März 2008)

Werde heute Nachmittag 'ne Runde fahren...


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2008)

Rentner müsste man sein........


----------



## Bullet (12. März 2008)

das is doch der wolfskopf ?!?!


----------



## Mc_Fly (12. März 2008)

Bullet schrieb:


> das is doch der wolfskopf ?!?!



?? welches Bild meinst du ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (12. März 2008)

die oberen


----------



## Mc_Fly (12. März 2008)

Bullet schrieb:


> die oberen



Von der Vegetation her könnte es der WK sein ...
Tippe ehr auf ein: NEIN, ist er nicht ...


----------



## Bullet (12. März 2008)

ich tippe auf :




und nu sag mir was anderes !


----------



## Mc_Fly (12. März 2008)

Bullet schrieb:


> und nu sag mir was anderes !



mmmmmh, 
Da sollte ich wohl nen Tick langsamer fahren. 
Ich bekomme anscheinend zuwenig von der Umgebung mit )


----------



## Bullet (12. März 2008)

war ja beim hochschieben ! ;-)


----------



## hexer70 (12. März 2008)

Bullet schrieb:


> ich tippe auf :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gaaanz kalt...


----------



## bebo2403 (12. März 2008)

Sieht zwar ähnlich aus, ist aber woanders.


----------



## LifesAGamble (13. März 2008)

also irgendwie muss ich sagen, aus unserem forum is die luft raus...nur noch unfreundliche leut' hier-und manche scheinen neuerdings hier zeigen zu wollen, wie arschcool sie doch sind...


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2008)

Und was ist am Samstag angesagt?
13:30 Uhr Oberwerther Halle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (13. März 2008)

Ich bin über's Wochenende (leider) bei meinen Eltern zu Besuch und trage mich hiermit jetzt schonmal in die Liste der Absager ein...


----------



## Mc_Fly (13. März 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> ...nur noch unfreundliche leut' hier-und manche scheinen neuerdings hier zeigen zu wollen, wie arschcool sie doch sind...



???
Gib mal nen Tipp was du meinst, stehe irgendwie auf der Leitung
???


----------



## superrocker73 (13. März 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> also irgendwie muss ich sagen, aus unserem forum is die luft raus...nur noch unfreundliche leut' hier-und manche scheinen neuerdings hier zeigen zu wollen, wie arschcool sie doch sind...



Naja, ich finde es eher lustig und amüsant, daß sich die User hier Gedanken machen, wo die Stelle sein könnte...vor allen Dingen war das genau unsere Absicht! Aber um die ganze Posse mal aufzuklären: Der Trail (den Namen "Nasenpfad" hat ihm meine Frau aufgrund der äußerst üppigen Gewürzprüfer der Herren bebo und superrocker gegeben) liegt hinten im Kondertal und ist auch eigentlich nicht wirklich gut zu fahren, es ist viel Schieberei angesagt!


----------



## LifesAGamble (13. März 2008)

ich bin dann samstag dabei...bringst du das video [email protected]?


----------



## Bullet (13. März 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> also irgendwie muss ich sagen, aus unserem forum is die luft raus...nur noch unfreundliche leut' hier-und manche scheinen neuerdings hier zeigen zu wollen, wie arschcool sie doch sind...



was denn ? nur weil man sich über eine location unterhält und versucht zu raten wo das is ? tzzz 

dann mach doch mal nen ansatz für n gutes thema - ich bin mir sicher das dies besprochen wird - dat is doch n forum ! 

und das hier einer cooler als der andere ist, is überall so ! 
(ich bin echt noch gediegen)

ich bike gern und hab schon einige coole berge hier in der region bereist - der wolfskopf hätte es ja auch sein können. ich vertrag kritik - aber dann sag doch bitte etwas mehr zum thema! - meckern is auch nicht das wahre, oder ? 

mit FREUNDLICHEN grüßen
Matthes


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2008)

@livesagambel:
Video hab ich, bring ich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (13. März 2008)

Ich werde mich Samstag wohl auch anschließen.


----------



## Tiger 2001 (13. März 2008)

Hallo,

es gibt übrigens auch einen Zugang zu eurem Nasenpfad von oben (ohne Hochschieben), der aber leider gesperrt ist (das auch aus gutem Grund).
Bin den übrigens vor zwei Jahren schon mal gefahren, ist also nichts Neues.

GT


----------



## hexer70 (13. März 2008)

Jou, bin am Samstag auch dabei...


----------



## superrocker73 (13. März 2008)

Starten morgen früh 'ne kleine Tour für Arbeitslose, Frührentner, Theaterleute, Schüler und sonstiges faules Pack...von daher geht es auch schon um 10.00 Uhr los.
Mit am Start sind bis jetzt die Herren Bebo, Bullet und Superrocker...die sich aber über Zuwachs bei der frühmorgendlichen Tour freuen würden.

Startpunkt: 10.00 Uhr

Startort: Vor dem Brüderkrankenhaus

Gute Laune und genügend Federweg mitbringen!
Ich persönlich habe gerade noch beim Bernd Regenhard 1 Tüte Fahrtechnik und 2 dicke Eier für morgen bestellt...


----------



## Bullet (13. März 2008)

hmmm, kay ! .... wird die tour auch dort enden ????


----------



## superrocker73 (13. März 2008)

Hoffen wir's mal nicht...


----------



## Bullet (13. März 2008)

jo stift is besser  

(nein, ich bin NICHT cool)


----------



## LifesAGamble (13. März 2008)

shit...hab heute mittag ganz vergessen! sonst rufst du doch auch immer aufm handy an-schade!
ich werd morgen ma schnell zum auch zum Regenhard die kurbel einbauen zu lassen-is mir fast zu heikel so fast ganz ohne ahnung  
hoff ma, 10 min und der is fertig...


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2008)

10 Uhr?
Schitt, kann fühstens 15:45Uhr.
Ob ihr dann noch unterwegs seid?

*Oder sonst noch jemand morgen 15:45 Uhr bereit?*
Samstag muss ich leider doch absagen.
Auch Schitt.


----------



## Bullet (14. März 2008)

es giesst in ströhmen   ....f u c k !  
       

wie war das ? 
es gibt nicht das falsche wetter, sondern nur die falsche kleidung ?!?!

       

ob es noch aufhört ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2008)

Na vielleicht verschibt ihr es ja doch auf den nachmittag?
Dann komme ich mit.


----------



## Bullet (14. März 2008)

leider is heut nachmittag nicht bei mir drin :-(

aber es hat aufgehört zu pissen - ich komm um 10 vors brüderkrankenhaus wenns so bleibt !


----------



## superrocker73 (14. März 2008)

Ist doch Superwetter draußen, also ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren...bis gleich!


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2008)

Also keiner mehr um 15:45 Uhr Interesse?


----------



## LifesAGamble (14. März 2008)

sorry, würd gern-aber keine chance! 

nochmal zu morgen ein vorschlag(und jetzt schreib ich auchma rot und groß):


Samstag, 15.03. um 12:00 Uhr an der Halle Oberwerth?


----------



## kulak (14. März 2008)

mal ne frage:
wie sehen denn so eure touren aus?bin nämlich mtb einsteiger, aber allein fahren macht deutlich weniger spaß!
also wie lange?und welches anspruchsniveau?
hab ein canyon grand canyon 7.0; taugt das für eure touren oder nicht?
gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2008)

bergauf: galama, schnell schwäzen, langsam treten.
bergab:  suchen zwar den Trail, aber jeder fährt wie er will. Ggf. mal ein Stück schieben, die anderen warten.
Dein Bike kann das!


----------



## Single-Trail (14. März 2008)

kulak schrieb:


> mal ne frage:
> wie sehen denn so eure touren aus?bin nämlich mtb einsteiger, aber allein fahren macht deutlich weniger spaß!
> also wie lange?und welches anspruchsniveau?
> hab ein canyon grand canyon 7.0; taugt das für eure touren oder nicht?
> gruß






RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Dein Bike kann das!



 also ich war jetzt ein paar Mal mit dem 06er Grand Canyon Comp dabei und bisher hat alles soweit geklappt. Wenn du unsicher bist steigste halt einfach mal ab  ...aber ich muss dich warnen du wirst dir schneller als dir lieb ist ein Fully wünschen (so ist es zumindest bei mir)


----------



## hexer70 (14. März 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> also ich war jetzt ein paar Mal mit dem 06er Grand Canyon Comp dabei und bisher hat alles soweit geklappt. Wenn du unsicher bist steigste halt einfach mal ab  ...aber ich muss dich warnen du wirst dir schneller als dir lieb ist ein Fully wünschen (so ist es zumindest bei mir)



Genau so sieht`s aus. Also, mitkommen und austesten..

Bin Morgen um 12 auch am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (14. März 2008)

12 Uhr ist gut. Da bin ich auch dabei. Es sei denn, das Ei was seit der heutigen Tour auf meinem Oberschenkel wächst wird noch größer.


----------



## superrocker73 (14. März 2008)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> 12 Uhr ist gut. Da bin ich auch dabei. Es sei denn, das Ei was seit der heutigen Tour auf meinem Oberschenkel wächst wird noch größer.



Weichflöte! Ich fahre nun doch nicht! zu meinen Eltern, kann aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem nicht mir weil meine Süsse Scharlach hat und in solchen Notsituationen heisst es halt Ohana!!! Sorry!
Aber heute war es auch toll, ist immer wieder schön wenn einem gezeigt wird, wie es geht. Da hat heute leider auch mein Säckchen Fahrtechnik vom Regenhard nicht viel genützt...Danke Bullet und Bebo!


----------



## Bullet (14. März 2008)

ich hab den dämpfer daheim erstmal entfernt -mistding !
jo, ich fands gut und war von dem trail schwer begeistert - gerne wieder. 
nächste woche bin ich auf jeden fall bei suggitown in der "bikegeburtsklinik". ich meld mich dann. so, ich muss jetzt mal mein biggi schrubben- sieht toll aus


----------



## bebo2403 (14. März 2008)

Unglaublich!
Hat zwar nur mit Mountain zu tun und nicht mit Bike, aber gegen die Jungs ist jeder Biker eine Softflöte. Oder wie die Freeride schreibt: Mehr Adrenalin geht nicht.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0tU3Hy7et8


----------



## Bullet (14. März 2008)

wow - pervers !


hey - mehr geht  !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfpDhYYqJAs&feature=related

UND DAS IS COOL !


----------



## LifesAGamble (15. März 2008)

soooo ein müll...muss wohl was falsches gegessen haben bei dem chinesen in der dunklen ecke in der stadt 
war bestimmt ne hammertour heute, oder?
will vielleicht jemand morgen(nochmal)fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (15. März 2008)

5 Stunden; bestes Wetter. Hexenpfad, Matthiaskapelle, Moselgoldtrail (glaube Teufelsloch heißt das richtig) und zum Abschluss natürlich Buchentrails, Dommelsberg und Köba.
Ich gehe heute ein bißchen feiern. Wenn die hinterhältigen Wirte mir nicht allzu viel Alkohol ins Bier mogeln:kotz:, bin ich dabei.
Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich dazu entscheide in Boppard ein bißchen SX und Eisenbahn zu fahren.


----------



## Single-Trail (15. März 2008)

bin eventuell auch dabei... Um welche Uhrzeit wolltet ihr denn los?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2008)

Hört sich geil an, Wetter war echt spitze.
Wieviele waren den mit?
Hoffe der Wetterbericht hat für morgen nicht Recht.


----------



## bebo2403 (15. März 2008)

Anfangs zu fünft. LiveIsAGamble, Hexer, Superrocker, [email protected] und ich. Aber wegen des China-Fastfood-Angriffs auf LiveIsAGambles Magen haben wir den ersten Verlust schon in der City hinnehmen müssen. Morgen Regen oder wie? Da muss ich doch gleich mal nachschauen.
Bei mir wirds morgen mal bestimmt 13-13.30.


----------



## Bullet (15. März 2008)

menno :-(


----------



## superrocker73 (15. März 2008)

Auch ich muss sagen, daß die heutige Tour grandios war. Hexenpfad nach langer Zeit mal wieder super gewesen und Dommel-Kö sowieso...morgen geht allerdings nichts bei mir, hab die letzten Tage zu viel gemacht...ausruhen ist angesagt!


----------



## Bullet (15. März 2008)

pausieren ???? nenene - du musst noch was üben !!!   

das packst de !


----------



## LifesAGamble (15. März 2008)

also ich denk ma bis jetzt hatten wir mit dem wetter immer glück...
also wer meldet sich den jetzt noch an für morgen?


----------



## Single-Trail (15. März 2008)

Sollen wir schonmal *13:30 *festhalten?


----------



## LifesAGamble (15. März 2008)

würd ich auch sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (15. März 2008)

Wenns morgen wirklich fieß sein sollte, kann man ja ne Stunde vorher oder so noch absagen und wenns hin und wieder mal bisschen nieselt, halten wir die tour ein Bisschen kürzer


----------



## bebo2403 (16. März 2008)

Bin schon daheim und zuversichtlich, dass ich auch fit genug bin.


----------



## >Helge< (16. März 2008)

Muss leider morgen arbeiten, ansonsten komme ich aber in nächster Zeit vielleicht mal auf euch zurück!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2008)

Drücke euch die Daumen mit dem Wetter.
Kann von mir zu Hause aus den Stadtwald bis nach Boppard sehen.
Derzeit sieht es Richtung Boppard am schlechtesten aus, je weiter man Richtung Kartause schaut, umso besser wird es.
Die Situation habe ich schon oft beobachten können.

Hoffe demnächst noch mal mitkommen zu können.


----------



## LifesAGamble (16. März 2008)

also wieviele finden sich denn heut zusammen? zwei,drei?


----------



## bebo2403 (16. März 2008)

??? Ich kann mich noch nicht so recht entscheiden. Sieht grad nicht so schick aus draussen.


----------



## Bullet (16. März 2008)

in e-stein pisst es !


----------



## Single-Trail (16. März 2008)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> ??? Ich kann mich noch nicht so recht entscheiden. Sieht grad nicht so schick aus draussen.



dito


----------



## Single-Trail (16. März 2008)

die Vögel zwitschern  

ist das gut oder schlecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (16. März 2008)

hm, das is dann wohl das ende der welt 

hat sich denn schon jemand entschieden?was is denn mit dem sebot?


----------



## Single-Trail (16. März 2008)

Ich glaube ich kann mich dazu überwinden ! also wer kommt noch mit ?


----------------------------------------------------------------------

*EDIT: es klart auf! das zieht jetzt von der Karthause nach E-Stein *


----------



## superrocker73 (16. März 2008)

Ihr Armen tut mir echt leid, gestern war's so schön und heute??? Das Wetter ist nur dazu gut vor'm Fernseher zu hocken oder den kompletten Tag rammelnderweise im Bett zu verbringen...


----------



## Single-Trail (16. März 2008)

So jetzt mal Hände an die Tastatur! 

wer ist um *13:30 an der Sporthalle Oberwerth*?!


----------



## LifesAGamble (16. März 2008)

so, ich komme!


----------



## bebo2403 (16. März 2008)

Mir ist es echt zu fies draussen. War ja auch gestern und vorgestern schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (16. März 2008)

Matsch


----------



## LifesAGamble (16. März 2008)

also etwa 5kg schwerer war ich bestimmt am ende der tour-und man hatte nicht mehr erkannt, was bike und was fahrer is...aber was soll's-aber trotz allem wars das wert


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2008)

@superrocker73:
Mach langsam im Bett!
Auf einmal bist du wund und kannst nicht mehr biken!


----------



## superrocker73 (16. März 2008)

Ich will nicht sagen daß aus unserem Forum die Luft raus ist, aber ich find' das richtig doof, früher war das echt ein richtig nettes und sympathisches Forum hier und heute???
Alle wollen nur noch cool sein, man wird dazu angehalten innerhalb einer Woche den Wheelie zu erlernen, ansonsten droht Mitfahrverbot...und zu guter Letzt wird man auch noch als Freund des Braunen Salons diffamiert.
Das ist wirklich nicht in Ordnung!
Auch unsere Sympathisanten von der kontroversen Triebfixierung sind Menschen, und nur weil sie Hinterlader sind doch auch keine Schlechten, oder???


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2008)

Hast wohl was in den falschen Hals bekommen oder bist du heute mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden!?


----------



## LifesAGamble (16. März 2008)

ähm, was denn jetzt los? hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Mc_Fly (17. März 2008)

Oha, jetzt wird´s spannend.


----------



## superrocker73 (17. März 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Ich will nicht sagen daß aus unserem Forum die Luft raus ist, aber ich find' das richtig doof, früher war das echt ein richtig nettes und sympathisches Forum hier und heute???
> Alle wollen nur noch cool sein, man wird dazu angehalten innerhalb einer Woche den Wheelie zu erlernen, ansonsten droht Mitfahrverbot...und zu guter Letzt wird man auch noch als Freund des Braunen Salons diffamiert.
> Das ist wirklich nicht in Ordnung!
> Auch unsere Sympathisanten von der kontroversen Triebfixierung sind Menschen, und nur weil sie Hinterlader sind doch auch keine Schlechten, oder???



@alle: Bevor sich hier noch mehr Leute Gedanken machen, schonmal was von Ironie gehört?????????


----------



## tireDworm (17. März 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> also irgendwie muss ich sagen, aus unserem forum is die luft raus...nur noch unfreundliche leut' hier-und manche scheinen neuerdings hier zeigen zu wollen, wie arschcool sie doch sind...





superrocker73 schrieb:


> Ich will nicht sagen daß aus unserem Forum die Luft raus ist, aber ich find' das richtig doof, früher war das echt ein richtig nettes und sympathisches Forum hier und heute???
> Alle wollen nur noch cool sein



suess


----------



## superrocker73 (17. März 2008)

tireDworm schrieb:


> suess



Na endlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc_Fly (17. März 2008)

Lasst uns doch <IRONIE></IRONIE> Tags einführen  *lol*.


----------



## superrocker73 (17. März 2008)

Vielleicht sollten wir aber auch mal aufhören immer nur dummes Zeug zu quatschen , uns alle mal in der "nicht-virtuellen Welt" treffen, ein paar schöne Trails surfen und danach 'ne zünftige Grillparty am Rhein feiern  und hektoliterweise Weizenbier saufen... oder auch die ein oder andere illegale große Zigarette bis es uns am nächsten Morgen ungefähr so geht:kotz:
Das ist doch mal was, wennn ich so an den herannahenden Sommer denke...


----------



## Single-Trail (18. März 2008)

wenn das ^^  keine Ironie war, ist das gerade der Beginn einer großen Freundschaft


----------



## LifesAGamble (18. März 2008)

hey,man daaaarf nich am rhein grillen, dass stört die tierwelt und schadet der umwelt. das sag ich dem ordnungsamt!  
gute idee sowieso, und ich werd meine angelsachen mitnehmen und den zander für den grill frisch selber fangen


----------



## hexer70 (18. März 2008)

Was für Angelsachsen?! 
Na gut, ich werde auch meinen Teil dazu beitragen  ..


----------



## LifesAGamble (18. März 2008)

du bringst die natürlichen erzeugnisse mit die unseren grill zum glühen bringt


----------



## Single-Trail (18. März 2008)

jetzt mal im Ernst... das mit dem Grillen ist ne geile Idee


----------



## LifesAGamble (19. März 2008)

aber nich unten an den rheinwiesen...da sind mir zuviele-wie nennen wir sie denn-naja, wie wir eben früher so waren...


----------



## Single-Trail (19. März 2008)

jop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (19. März 2008)

Jetzt stehe ich wohl mal auf der Leitung...wer sitzt denn da, der so ist wie auch ich früher war??? Meines Erachtens sitzen dort Studenten, mit denen man sehr gut Fussi spielen und Bier trinken kann...ein paar türkische Familien, die dort den Deutschen zeigen, wie man richtig Rambazamba macht...und ab und zu mal eine Karatetruppe, die dort während der Sommermonate das Training hinverlegt. Alles in allem sehr schön dort und Grillen meines Wissens (noch) nicht verboten...also, warum woanders und nicht dort???


----------



## Single-Trail (19. März 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Jetzt stehe ich wohl mal auf der Leitung...wer sitzt denn da, der so ist wie auch ich früher war??? Meines Erachtens sitzen dort Studenten, mit denen man sehr gut Fussi spielen und Bier trinken kann...ein paar türkische Familien, die dort den Deutschen zeigen, wie man richtig Rambazamba macht...und ab und zu mal eine Karatetruppe, die dort während der Sommermonate das Training hinverlegt. Alles in allem sehr schön dort und Grillen meines Wissens (noch) nicht verboten...also, warum woanders und nicht dort???



Ich glaube es wird nur geduldet...


----------



## hexer70 (20. März 2008)

Ey, bin ich hier im Grill-Forum  

Wie sieht`s mit biken aus, oder geht ihr alle grillen???
Ich hätte am Samstag oder Sonntag Zeit, oder auch morgen früh, so von 11 - 14 Uhr.

Also, wie schaut`s bei euch aus?


----------



## bebo2403 (20. März 2008)

Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag, Montag...
Ich bin dabei. Es sei denn, das Wetter hat was dagegen.


----------



## hexer70 (20. März 2008)

Wenn`s zu sauig ist würde ich mal ne flotte Ausdauertour machen.
Z.B. Stolzenfels hoch, nach Waldesch, runter ins Kondertal heizen, Remstecken hoch und wieder heim.
*11 Uhr Oberwerth-Halle??*


----------



## superrocker73 (20. März 2008)

Ich für meinen Teil bin am Wochenende wohl komplett raus...und dafür sorgen gleich 2 Frauen: 1. Meine Chefin, die mich über die Ostertage unbedingt brauch und 2. meine Mutter, die sich über Ostern kurzfristig angemeldet hat...ich hoffe ich kann wenigstens eine kleine Runde an irgendeinem Tag fahren...Ich denke da vielleicht an Samstagmorgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (20. März 2008)

also freitag ist ja bekanntlich fischessen mit der familie, sonntags kommen die "schwiegereltern" in spee, und montag wartet auf der festung ein tisch auf uns...also wie wär's erstma am samstag auf jeden fall?


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. März 2008)

Mal sehen was so vom Himmel fällt.
Wenn es mir zu sauig ist fahre ich nicht mit.
Drückt die Dauem, der Wetterbericht ist gegen uns.


----------



## bebo2403 (20. März 2008)

11 Uhr Halle Oberwerth. Läuft!
Wenns schifft wie Sau, dann werde ich mich allerdings eher dem Indoor-Sport hingeben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. März 2008)

bei schlechtem Wetter können wir ja noch grillen gehen.........................


----------



## LifesAGamble (20. März 2008)

also wegen samstag können wir ja morgen abend dann noch ausmachen...falls dann noch jemand möchte...


----------



## Single-Trail (20. März 2008)

Wäre cool so ne Oster-Tour, Samstag müsste ich auch Zeit finden...
naja wenn sich sonst keiner findet gönne ich mir mim Steffen zusammen eine Schlammpackung mit Augenpeeling


----------



## hexer70 (20. März 2008)

Also ich bin morgen um 11 am Start und am Samstag stehe ich auch zur Verfügung...


----------



## superrocker73 (20. März 2008)

Habt ihr es gut...ich habe' gestern meinen Antrieb auf Vordermann gebracht und kann jetzt nicht fahren...muss morgen ab 13.30 Uhr mit meiner Chefin arbeiten und die heisst auch noch Ritzel...wie gemein...


----------



## bebo2403 (21. März 2008)

Klasse! Hat sich wohl gerade erledigt. Regen!


----------



## hexer70 (21. März 2008)

So Leute,
Mann kann`s zwar mal treiben, Mann kann es aber auch übertreiben. Ich habe zwar schon mein sexy Outfit an, hab jetzt aber auch kein Bock bei der Sauerei draußen rum zu gurken.
Hab da schon eher andere s........ im kopf.
Hoffe es wird morgen besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (21. März 2008)

Mein Beileid an euch! Und Glück für mich, vielleicht wird's ja morgen besser!
Und Dir viel Spaß Robert...


----------



## LifesAGamble (21. März 2008)

dachte schon deine chefin heißt bash-ring 
dann kann man ja heute gemütlich den ganzen tag monumental-filme schauen  
für morgen müssen wir mal wirklich jetzt die daumen drücken! mahlzeit!


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. März 2008)

hab es mir heute morgen geschenkt.
So ein Pissregen.

Vielleicht drehe ich nach Mittag noch eine Rund, da soll es etwas besser werden.
Sonst noch jemand Interesse?


----------



## bebo2403 (21. März 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> dachte schon deine chefin heißt bash-ring


Gefährlich! Was ist denn, wenn sie das liest und ihn dann fragt was den ein Bash-Ring ist und was der mit ihr zu tun hat... Ja was soll er denn da antworten?
"Das ist ein fettes, rundes und trotzdem ziemlich flach gebautes Ding mit ein paar Löchern, das meistens ziemlich abgetakelt aussieht, weil jeder nur drauf rumrammelt."
Das geht doch nicht!


----------



## LifesAGamble (21. März 2008)

nich schlecht  
also morgen soll es ja WENN gegen mittag regnen...dann würd ich fast sagen, dass wir wieder etwas früher los sollten!?


----------



## Bullet (21. März 2008)

MOINSEN ! ich bin wieder in Kowelenz..... bäh ! :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 

ich war bei Fahrrad.de zum Probearbeiten - Traumjob !


----------



## bebo2403 (21. März 2008)

Was ist denn nun morgen? Ich würde mitfahren.


----------



## hexer70 (21. März 2008)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun morgen? Ich würde mitfahren.



 , klar wird morgen gefahren.
Immer schön Wetter und Forum im Auge behalten...


----------



## LifesAGamble (21. März 2008)

dann beobachtet mal diesen vorschlag hier: 


Um 11:00 gefrühstückt und gekämmt an der Halle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (21. März 2008)




----------



## Single-Trail (22. März 2008)

komme vll mit...
... jenachdem wie spät es noch wird heute


----------



## superrocker73 (22. März 2008)

Für 'ne schnelle Fischer-Kö-Runde hätte ich auch Zeit morgen...versuche um 11.00 Uhr an der Halle zu sein...!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. März 2008)

na, steht das Angebot noch?
Sehe einen weißen Funkturm.


----------



## hexer70 (22. März 2008)

Für ne schnelle Runde bin ich zu haben...


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. März 2008)

OK, um 11:00 Uhr an der Halle.
Außer Hexer noch jemand dabei?
Nix vll. oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (22. März 2008)

ich BIN an der halle...bis gleich


----------



## hexer70 (22. März 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> ich BIN an der halle...bis gleich



...gekämmt???


----------



## superrocker73 (22. März 2008)

Sorry, kann leider doch nicht...muss um 14.30 Uhr arbeiten und bis dahin auf meine Süsse aufpassen, Frau ist mit der Schwiegermutter in der City einkaufen....


----------



## zaprok (22. März 2008)

Respekt an alle, die gerade da draußen auf dem Rad sitzen


----------



## vaginamaxima (22. März 2008)

Respekt auch von mir, unbekannterweise!!!


----------



## superrocker73 (22. März 2008)

Ich bin auch nicht wirklich unglücklich darüber, daß ich gleich arbeiten muss...

...schicker Nickname übrigens, Mr. (oder etwa Mrs.???) Vagina...!

Vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar Hartgesottene für eine kleine Ostertour am heiligen Sonntag...??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bullet (22. März 2008)

mein biggi is immernoch dreckig ! ich sollte es mal endlich wieder putzen !


----------



## tireDworm (22. März 2008)

stell es raus.
da gibts wasser en masse - somit sitzen auch die langfinger auf dem trockenen.
aber auf hagel achten, gibt unansehnliche dellen. 

btw, kein ende in sicht..


----------



## Bullet (22. März 2008)

na danke... du hast mir den ganzen tag versaut !


----------



## tireDworm (22. März 2008)

ach was..
die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt..
oder
es gibt kein schlechtes wetter - nur unpassende kleidung, bzw pneus. 

hier gibts doch kein phrasenschwein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (22. März 2008)

tireDworm schrieb:


> ach was..
> die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt..
> oder
> es gibt kein schlechtes wetter - nur unpassende kleidung, bzw pneus.
> ...



Dann frage ich mich ehrlich gesagt, warum ihr alle zu Hause seid und nicht im Wald???!!!???
Morgen soll das Wetter übrigens ganz gut werden...


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. März 2008)

So geht das!







[/URL][/IMG] 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Kann die Bilder mal jemand größer machen?


----------



## LifesAGamble (22. März 2008)




----------



## LifesAGamble (22. März 2008)

hm, doch nich...


----------



## sebot.rlp (22. März 2008)

Am Besten die Bilder beim nächsten Mal noch etwas verkleinern.


----------



## hexer70 (22. März 2008)

Nur die Harten kommen in DEN Garten:













Und das war für die Abwehrkräfte:


----------



## LifesAGamble (22. März 2008)

hexer70 schrieb:


> Nur die Harten kommen in DEN Garten:




den garten eden für jeden biker, umsonst bike waschen, umsonst weizen trinken-was will man mehr?

für mich der beste von heute vielen zitierwürdigen sprüchen war: 
"Hätte ich gewusst dass du kommst, hätte ich vorher nichts gegessen..."


----------



## LifesAGamble (22. März 2008)

und soooo schlimm war's heute ja wirklich nicht! 
Frohe Ostern!


----------



## LifesAGamble (22. März 2008)

hexer70 schrieb:


> Nur die Harten kommen in DEN Garten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (23. März 2008)

Na gut, daß ich arbeiten musste...


----------



## hexer70 (23. März 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Na gut, daß ich arbeiten musste...



Dann hast du dieses Foto bestimmt übersehen:


----------



## vaginamaxima (23. März 2008)

wer hat lust auf ne runde morgen Montag um 9:00 Uhr an der Halle Oberwerth?


----------



## GT_Frodo (23. März 2008)

09.00 Uhr ??? Entweder bist Du echt schmerzfrei oder Schichtarbeiter ;-)
Respekt!


----------



## Mc_Fly (23. März 2008)

*bbbrrrrrrrr* 
eindeutig zu kalt .....


----------



## LifesAGamble (23. März 2008)

versteh ich nich...wieso sollte man denn nicht um neun losfahren? dann hat man wenigstens noch was vom tag...
hätt ich nicht die familie zu besuch, wär ich gern mitgfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (23. März 2008)

Ich will's mal so sagen...wenn mich meine Chefin so einigermassen pünktlich nach Hause lässt bin ich dabei! Wo willst Du hin???? Uhrzeit ist ok, bin sowieso wach...


----------



## superrocker73 (23. März 2008)

Gerade nach Hause gekommen...haut hin mit morgen früh, bin um 9.00 Uhr vor der Halle Oberwerth...habe aber (leider) nur Zeit für die (obligatorische) Fipfad-Buchen-Kö-Runde...muss um 13.00 Uhr wieder in der Firma sein...also, 3 h haben wir...'ne kurze Rückmeldung wäre nicht schlecht, weil ich ansonsten allein über die Karthause hochfahre und nicht zur Halle Oberwerth gurke...bis morgen...


----------



## superrocker73 (24. März 2008)

vaginamaxima schrieb:


> wer hat lust auf ne runde morgen Montag um 9:00 Uhr an der Halle Oberwerth?



War toll heute, hat jemand Lust auf 'ne Runde morgen früh, Treffpunkt Halle Oberwerth 5.30 Uhr. Ich komm' auch nicht!
Liebste Grüße...


----------



## hexer70 (24. März 2008)

@ thorsten,
was erwartest du von ner 13jährigen die sich *vaginamaxima nennt??  
*


----------



## LifesAGamble (24. März 2008)

na, was hat er denn wohl erwartet von ner vginamaxima?


----------



## vaginamaxima (24. März 2008)

Sorry Sorry Sorry!!!
Werde es mit einem Bier wieder gut machen wenn Du Dich nochmal mit mir zum Fahren verabreden wirst. Ich war der Meinung es fährt keiner mit und habe abends nicht mehr im Forum nachgeschaut! War alleine fahren, zu zweit wäre mir natürlich lieber gewesen.
Gruß


----------



## superrocker73 (24. März 2008)

Ist gut, ist gut, hab' mich doch schon wieder abgeregt...hab' den Tag schön mit meiner Tochter, meiner Chefin und der Schwiegermutter verbracht, war auch schön...


----------



## "KaiHawai" (25. März 2008)

gude


----------



## LifesAGamble (25. März 2008)

servus


----------



## Hirnie (25. März 2008)

Man Kai du haust ja einen richtig aus den Socken  !! 

Bist ja auch endlich ma hier im Forum

Gruß Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hexer70 (26. März 2008)

[QUOTE="KaiHawai";4607605]gude[/QUOTE]


guude


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2008)

?


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2008)

wie wäre das mal?
http://www.canyon.com/newsletter/artikel.html?na=113&mlg=1


----------



## LifesAGamble (26. März 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wie wäre das mal?
> http://www.canyon.com/newsletter/artikel.html?na=113&mlg=1




Also wer lust hat, kann mit MIR am samstag gegen 12:00 uhr ab der halle oberwerth ne tour machen.
anmeldungen bis freitag abend hier in dieses forum...


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2008)

Trinkflasche und Halter werden auch gestellt?
Wohin geht es?


----------



## LifesAGamble (26. März 2008)

nen warmen tee aus der thermoskanne kann ich vllt anbieten...je nach wetter wär ich für ne längere tour...vorschläge???


----------



## superrocker73 (26. März 2008)

Ich kann am Samstag leider erst gegen 15.00 Uhr...mir wäre also der Sonntag lieber...mit denen hier http://www.canyon.com/newsletter/artikel.html?na=113&mlg=1 möchte ich aber nichts zu tun haben...


----------



## Bullet (27. März 2008)

son zufall, dass ich hier vorbeikomme ! 

ne ne - mit denen will ich NICHTS zutun haben !


----------



## Ede (27. März 2008)

Bullet schrieb:


> son zufall, dass ich hier vorbeikomme !
> 
> ne ne - mit denen will ich NICHTS zutun haben !



Warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (27. März 2008)

es ist abzuraten, sich auf ein benutztes testrad zu setzen, da man im falle eines selbstverschuldeten unfalles den vollen neuendverkaufspreis zu zahlen hat ! zudem wurde ich angewiesen, dieses thema zu verschweigen 

ihr könnt ja gerne diese marke testen und kaufen, aber ich habe genug von denen.

ach ja... ich habe nicht gesagt, um welchen manufaktor es sich handelt und will ich auch keine PM von jener firma, weil diese sich angesprochen fühlen könnte.


----------



## superrocker73 (27. März 2008)

Bullet schrieb:


> es ist abzuraten, sich auf ein benutztes testrad zu setzen, da man im falle eines selbstverschuldeten unfalles den vollen neuendverkaufspreis zu zahlen hat ! zudem wurde ich angewiesen, dieses thema zu verschweigen
> 
> ihr könnt ja gerne diese marke testen und kaufen, aber ich habe genug von denen.
> 
> ach ja... ich habe nicht gesagt, um welchen manufaktor es sich handelt und will ich auch keine PM von jener firma, weil diese sich angesprochen fühlen könnte.



Zudem haben sie die unfähigste und vor allem unfreundlichste Verkaufsberatung, die ich bis jetzt kennengelernt habe...und ich hab' es mehr als nur einmal getestet!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2008)

ah?
wo gibt es denn unbenutzte Testräder?


----------



## LifesAGamble (27. März 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Zudem haben sie die unfähigste und vor allem unfreundlichste Verkaufsberatung, die ich bis jetzt kennengelernt habe...und ich hab' es mehr als nur einmal getestet!!!



na toll, jetzt wird ER wohl nie mitfahren


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2008)

So, Donnerstag!
Genug Smaltalk während der Woche wegen schlechtem Wetter!
Was geht Samstag?
*13:00 Uhr an der Halle?*


----------



## Gustav (27. März 2008)

Hi, was ist mit BIKEN am Samstag ????????

Gruss M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gustav (27. März 2008)

*Samstag* 13.00 geht* klar*.

Gruss M.


----------



## superrocker73 (27. März 2008)

Hab' am Samstag 13.00 Uhr leider einen sehr wichtigen Termin...könntet ihr euch vorstellen auf 14.30 Uhr zu verschieben???? Dann wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei...!!!


----------



## grizzly. (27. März 2008)

ich kann mir vieles vorstellen.
sogar, dass auch ich komme..


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2008)

@superrocker:
Tausch doch Handynummer aus. Können uns dann ggf. unterwegs treffen.


----------



## zaprok (28. März 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Hab' am Samstag 13.00 Uhr leider einen sehr wichtigen Termin...könntet ihr euch vorstellen auf 14.30 Uhr zu verschieben???? Dann wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei...!!!



also gehts doch zur großen neueröffnung


----------



## superrocker73 (28. März 2008)

zaprok schrieb:


> also gehts doch zur großen neueröffnung



Das wüsst' ich aber...Nee, nee, habe am Samstag Vorstellungsgespräch bzgl. Vertragsverlängerung...


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. März 2008)

also wir sollten mal auf jeden fall die handynummern austauschen, dass man wirklich ggf. sich kurz absprechen kann oder sich meldet, dass man zu früh am treffpunkt is...ähm, später, oder garnicht kommt...


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Das wüsst' ich aber...Nee, nee, habe am Samstag Vorstellungsgespräch bzgl. Vertragsverlängerung...



bei deiner Frau?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2008)

ja Nummern sollten wir morgen austauschen.
Im Keller stand gestern Abend noch die Hose von letzter Woche, knochenhart!
Diese Woche scheint es ja besser zu werden.


----------



## "KaiHawai" (28. März 2008)

Jetzt mal ehrlich, was spricht denn gegen die Neueröffnung??
Mir sind eure Antipathien ja mehr als klar geworden, aber .......
Geht`s nicht einfach nur ums biken???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (28. März 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> bei deiner Frau?



Da ist schon vor längerer Zeit ein lebenslanger Vertrag ohne Ausstiegsklausel geschlossen worden... 

Hier geht's nur um die täglichen 8h, die man unglücklicherweise mit den sogenannten Kollegen verbringen muss um leben zu können...


----------



## bebo2403 (28. März 2008)

Bin Samstag auch dabei.
Mit nem CANYON > Spitzen-Ausstattung für wenig Geld.
Und zu mir war da noch keiner unfreundlich. Das mit der unfähigen Beratung unterschreibe ich aber sofort.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (28. März 2008)

Unfähige Beratung bei Canyon:

-Ein bekannter aus der Fussball-Bambini-Mannschaft anno 1987 oder so: mimt den Verkäufer bei Canyon und ist selbst NOCH NIE im Sattel gesessen (auf die Frage nach seinen Hobby's: er geht wandern)
-Die ca. 16jährige mit den rosa Puschen, die am ersten Tag des RideOn Camp mit S.Herrmann auch fleißig dabei war. Vermute es war ihre erste Fahrt auf einem Zweirad, seid ihrem Puky damals die Stützräder abgebaut wurden. 

Klar lass ich mir von solchen Leuten gerne Fahrräder ab 2000+ verkaufen  

Wobei ich morgen dennoch mal vorbei schauen werde und auch über die Tour mim Root nachdenke. Vor zwei Jahren beim Tag der offenen Tür war er doch sehr umgänglich und interessant...


----------



## superrocker73 (28. März 2008)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Unfähige Beratung bei Canyon:
> 
> -Ein bekannter aus der Fussball-Bambini-Mannschaft anno 1987 oder so: mimt den Verkäufer bei Canyon und ist selbst NOCH NIE im Sattel gesessen (auf die Frage nach seinen Hobby's: er geht wandern)
> -Die ca. 16jährige mit den rosa Puschen, die am ersten Tag des RideOn Camp mit S.Herrmann auch fleißig dabei war. Vermute es war ihre erste Fahrt auf einem Zweirad, seid ihrem Puky damals die Stützräder abgebaut wurden.
> ...



Naja, interessant vielleicht, aber ich kann meiner Frau die wochenlange Heulerei (nachdem ich mit Bobby Root  gefahren bin) nicht zumuten...


----------



## bebo2403 (28. März 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Naja, interessant vielleicht, aber ich kann meiner Frau die wochenlange Heulerei (nachdem ich mit Bobby Root  gefahren bin) nicht zumuten...



Wieso? Du musst Bobby Root ja nicht gleich die Nummer von deiner Frau geben. Der soll sich dann schön bei seiner eigenen Braut ausheulen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2008)

Kauft doch die günstigen Canyons, die Beratung braucht ihr doch eh nicht?


----------



## pfohlenrolle (28. März 2008)

...aber als armer Student die niedrigen Preise...


----------



## Bullet (28. März 2008)

wie geht denn das ?


----------



## bebo2403 (28. März 2008)

Ich nehme an, dass die Trinkflasche im Halter festgeklemmt hat und er hat dann zu fest daran gerissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (28. März 2008)

aso - ich dacht scho, dass der die bremse gezogen hatte


----------



## "KaiHawai" (28. März 2008)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> ...aber als armer Student die niedrigen Preise...



kann man nur nachvollziehen und nach machen


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. März 2008)

Bullet schrieb:


> wie geht denn das ?



Ich denke da mal wieder an "Achat, Schteim, Schalosch!!!"


----------



## Bullet (28. März 2008)

du denkst, dass uri geller seine mentalen kräfte im spiel hat ?


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. März 2008)

wobei, wenn ich drüber nachdenke...nääää!


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2008)

Testbike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (28. März 2008)

Genau! Gibts so im Outlet zu kaufen:
TESTBIKE mit leichten Gebrauchsspuren,
jetzt nur 1799,- statt 1899,-


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. März 2008)

also morgen um eins oder doch früher? (das man was vom samstag hat!?)


----------



## Bullet (28. März 2008)

wenn man bedenkt, dass man das noch viel billiger bekommen könnte (ohne es zu klauen)


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2008)

Kann leider erst 13:00 Uhr.
Lasst mich nicht hängen!
Habe eben bei Canyon die Tour abgesagt!


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. März 2008)

naaa gut, für die dvd tu ich alles  
klauen...wenn ich das hör...!


----------



## redpulli (28. März 2008)

Wenn von Euch keiner mit mir Angeln geht! 


Leih ich mir bei meinem privaten Radverleih ein noch nie ausgeliehenes Leihrad aus! 
Und seh zu; daß ich um ein Uhr an der Sporthalle bin!
Redpulli!


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. März 2008)

angeln? oder war das jetzt n witz?


----------



## redpulli (28. März 2008)

Ne kein Witz!
Wenn ich nicht Radel bin ich am Wasser!


----------



## Gustav (28. März 2008)

Wir sind um 13.00Uhr  da..... 
Bis morgen  Gruss M.


----------



## Gustav (28. März 2008)

Fang mal ein Fisch für mich RedPulli.
Schade das deine Gabel noch nicht da ist .

Gruss M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (28. März 2008)

hm,am rhein? ich hab seit ner woche meine jahreskarte...


----------



## redpulli (28. März 2008)

Gustav schrieb:


> Fang mal ein Fisch für mich RedPulli.
> Schade das deine Gabel noch nicht da ist .
> 
> Gruss M.



Ich komm morgen mit Leihrad mit!


----------



## redpulli (28. März 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> hm,am rhein? ich hab seit ner woche meine jahreskarte...




Ich noch nicht!
Bunnesfischereischein abgelaufen!


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. März 2008)

na dann bleibt ja nur das radeln...also meinen big-zander hab ich für dieses jahr schon rausgeholt


----------



## [email protected] (28. März 2008)

bin dabei wenn mann sich dazu gesellen darf um 13 uhr am oberwehrt


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. März 2008)

nur wenn du lernst wie man oberwerth schreibt  bis moin!


----------



## [email protected] (28. März 2008)

wer rechtschreib fehler un so weiter ihr kennt den spruch doch oder


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. März 2008)

..darf ich behaltne!


----------



## Gustav (28. März 2008)

Hi Phil, komm einfach vorbei .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (28. März 2008)

So, für die, die es immer noch nicht kapiert haben, ich kann erst um
*14.00 Uhr an der Halle Oberwerth*
sein!!! Wer früher kommt ist doof und nicht mehr mein Freund!


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. März 2008)

na gut, 14:00 an der halle...wer schließt sich an?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2008)

Na meinet wegen, 14:00 Uhr an der Halle.
RedPulli und Gustav das mitbekommen?
tel


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2008)

RedPulli bekommt das Canyon Klapprad vom Foto zum testen.
Passt auch in einen Smart!


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. März 2008)

tatsächlich...die superrocker-gedächtnistour...


----------



## bebo2403 (28. März 2008)

Super, läuft! 14Uhr ist genau so gut. Bis dahin ist mein Körper evtl. frei von Alkohol.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hexer70 (28. März 2008)

Wenn ich morgen bisschen früher anfange zu malochen schaffe ich`s evtl. auch noch.
Würde mich aber nicht drauf verlassen  ...


----------



## Gustav (28. März 2008)

OK dann bis um 14.00 Uhr.

gruss M.


----------



## superrocker73 (28. März 2008)

Ich weiß ehrlich nicht, was ich dazu sagen soll außer daß ich euch liebe...bis morgen...!!!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2008)

KÄUFLICHE Liebe, lass dir was einfallen Superrocker!


----------



## grizzly. (28. März 2008)

komme auch


----------



## LifesAGamble (29. März 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Vg5pjDPz67E


----------



## LifesAGamble (29. März 2008)

ich hatte heute echt so hunger wie ne rumänische bergziege...
war ne fette tour heute...richtig gut!
wird morgen schwer zu toppen sein...
würd sagen wieder um

14:00 an der halle oberwerth!


wer is außer den zweien von der tankstelle noch dabei?


----------



## superrocker73 (30. März 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> ich hatte heute echt so hunger wie ne rumänische bergziege...
> war ne fette tour heute...richtig gut!
> wird morgen schwer zu toppen sein...
> würd sagen wieder um
> ...



Muss leider passen, bin ab 14.00 Uhr mit meiner Kleinen im Theater...ausserdem brauche ich nach meinem Sturz heute noch ein paar Tage um die ganzen Dornen aus meinen Beinen zu entfernen.
Stimme Dir aber zu, daß heute ein ganz besonderer Tag war und ich trotz meiner Pannen froh war dabei zu sein...werde die neuen Trails nochmal unter der Woche befahren damit sich die Wege einprägen...

Aber wer zur Hölle sind denn die beiden von der Tankstelle????


----------



## bebo2403 (30. März 2008)

Das wüsste ich auch gerne. Habe zwar keine Tanke, bin aber dabei.


----------



## [email protected] (30. März 2008)

bin dann um 14 uhr auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (30. März 2008)

huch, is ja schon halb elf..jetzt hab ich's doch vergessen mit der umstellung...
was is denn mit dem hexer???


----------



## redpulli (30. März 2008)

Ich kann heute nicht ! Hab noch nen anderen Job!!

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3320092/monsterbeine
Viel Spaß heute!


----------



## superrocker73 (30. März 2008)

Viel Spaß euch, super Wetter habt ihr da ja...ich werde jetzt erstmal meinen Reifen flicken und den Hobel sauber machen...


----------



## Gustav (30. März 2008)

an welcher Tankstelle......???????


----------



## grizzly. (30. März 2008)

nette tour..
nette leute..
was will man mehr? - ausser pannenfreiheit und fully..  

heute bin ich leider schon verplant..
viel spass euch.


----------



## bebo2403 (30. März 2008)

redpulli schrieb:


> Ich kann heute nicht ! Hab noch nen anderen Job!!
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3320092/monsterbeine
> Viel Spaß heute!



Geil! Viel Spaß. Und wehe ich mache mich heute lang. Jetzt weiß ich ja wer dann schuld ist.


----------



## Bullet (30. März 2008)

hey mädels, nehmt ihr mich mit ? ich würd dann um 14 uhr an die halle kommen !

welche wege ? ordendlich protektoren einpacken ?


----------



## hexer70 (30. März 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> huch, is ja schon halb elf..jetzt hab ich's doch vergessen mit der umstellung...
> was is denn mit dem hexer???



Der hexer macht heute auf dicke Familie.
War wohl ne super Tour gestern, dafür habe ich Rücken. 
Freue mich schon auf   Donnerstag, 3. April um 18:00 Uhr Abfahrt beim "Biergarten Pretzer"
Ich hoffe auf reges Erscheinen.
Und euch viel Spaß heute..


----------



## LifesAGamble (30. März 2008)

also, bis um zweie dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (30. März 2008)

Bullet schrieb:


> hey mädels, nehmt ihr mich mit ? ich würd dann um 14 uhr an die halle kommen !
> 
> welche wege ? ordendlich protektoren einpacken ?




nimm lieber nen piknik-korb mit bei dem wetter  
bis gleich...


----------



## Bullet (30. März 2008)

ich glaub ich wir müssen dann noch was futtern gehen - wenn wir es schaffen noch ne std zu warten kommt der ogl auch mit


----------



## vaginamaxima (30. März 2008)

coole tour heute! hoffe ihr seid alle gut heimgekommen!!! bis zum nächsten mal! gruß


----------



## Bullet (30. März 2008)

2 schwere kantenklatscher blieben zurrück - naja... die hatten dafür noch ihren spass !


----------



## LifesAGamble (30. März 2008)

okay, dass war schon bisschen fies...aber wir hatten gewartet und gewartet und sind nochma zurück, aber von euch war nix mehr zu sehen!?

heut war wieder alles dabei...unangenehme stellen entschärft, sonne getankt, was dazu gelernt und zum schluss noch nen ordentlichen abflug miterlebt  

alles in allem n gelungenes bikewochenende..und mal rechtzeitig zum wochenbeginn wirds wetter schlechter und nicht umgekehrt!

dienstag technikseminar???
dann gehts ja donnerstag weiter!? wobei es ja schon um acht dunkel wird...


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. März 2008)

Kommenden Donnerstag bin ich bei der Premiere leider nicht dabei.

Von 18:00- 20:00 Uhr sind es immerhin 2h!
Das langt für einen Quicky.
Außerdem werden die Tage immer länger.

Wieviele Leute waren heute eigentlich mit?
Wo seid ihr gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet (30. März 2008)

wir 2von 6 haben den nachzügler über den winninger flugplatz gebildet - mit viel sonne, motocrossstrecke, wind und matsch... anschliessend currywurst pommes weiss im max und moritz grill.... alles in allem nice !

MfG

sorry, der ogl war geplättet von letzter nacht und ich wollt ihn nicht sitzen lassen !

http://www.fahrrad.de/community/com...08/maerz/30/gechillte-tour-oder-mein-tod.html


----------



## superrocker73 (31. März 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> okay, dass war schon bisschen fies...aber wir hatten gewartet und gewartet und sind nochma zurück, aber von euch war nix mehr zu sehen!?
> 
> heut war wieder alles dabei...unangenehme stellen entschärft, sonne getankt, was dazu gelernt und zum schluss noch nen ordentlichen abflug miterlebt
> 
> ...



Hab' ich schon gehört, herzlichen Glückwunsch, bei 'ner hundert Jahre alten Steintreppe die Stufen wegzukloppen weil man technisch zu schlecht war sie zu fahren ist auch 'ne Leistung...vielleicht können wir ja am F-Pfad das untere Geröllstück pflastern, da ist es immer so glitschig, wenn es nass ist...


----------



## vaginamaxima (31. März 2008)

sehr lustig, dass mit der 100 jahre alten treppe war auch gleich mein kommentar...


----------



## superrocker73 (31. März 2008)

vaginamaxima schrieb:


> sehr lustig, dass mit der 100 jahre alten treppe war auch gleich mein kommentar...



Naja, mindestens genauso schlimm ist, das die Herausforderung "2. Treppe Hexenpfad" jetzt wohl vorbei ist und jeder Dödel da runtereieren kann...ich für meinen Teil versuche es lieber 10.000 Mal und dann klappt es irgendwann als das ich mir die Hindernisse der Einfachheit halber "zurechtbaue"...dauert zwar (vielleicht viel) länger, aber die Zufriedenheit (oder sagen wir von mir aus Stolz dazu) die Herausforderung gemeistert zu haben ist um einiges höher...und außerdem denke ich, daß die Treppe noch viel älter als 100 Jahre ist!


----------



## LifesAGamble (31. März 2008)

die is noch genauso schwer zu fahren, nur hat man ein besseres gefühl weil man nicht denkt man bleibt hängen...

heute nachmittag ne kleine runde???


----------



## superrocker73 (31. März 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> die is noch genauso schwer zu fahren, nur hat man ein besseres gefühl weil man nicht denkt man bleibt hängen...
> 
> heute nachmittag ne kleine runde???



Moin, kannst Dich gerne anschließen heute Mittag 13.00 Uhr vor'm Theater...


----------



## LifesAGamble (31. März 2008)

ich dachte da eher an ne richtige kleine tour in den wald...so round about 14:30!?


----------



## superrocker73 (31. März 2008)

sorry, muss arbeiten, war nur 'n Stündchen Fahrtechnik in der Mittagspause drin...


----------



## bebo2403 (31. März 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> die is noch genauso schwer zu fahren, nur hat man ein besseres gefühl weil man nicht denkt man bleibt hängen...


Die Treppe selber ist natürlich noch genau so schwer. Die Schwierigkeit bestand meiner Meinung nach aber auch in der Anfahrt, und die ist jetzt einfacher. Du kannst ja jetzt nen viel stumpferen Winkel fahren, weil nicht mehr die Gefahr besteht mit dem Pedal hängen zu bleiben. Bin dafür das bei der nächsten Hexenpfad-Tour wieder in Ordnung zu bringen.


----------



## superrocker73 (31. März 2008)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Die Treppe selber ist natürlich noch genau so schwer. Die Schwierigkeit bestand meiner Meinung nach aber auch in der Anfahrt, und die ist jetzt einfacher. Du kannst ja jetzt nen viel stumpferen Winkel fahren, weil nicht mehr die Gefahr besteht mit dem Pedal hängen zu bleiben. Bin dafür das bei der nächsten Hexenpfad-Tour wieder in Ordnung zu bringen.



Wie jetzt...kann man die Treppe jetzt einfach so fahren ohne vorher umzusetzen??? Dann wäre sie ja wirklich keine Herausforderung mehr und wahrscheinlich nicht anspruchsvoller als die am F-Pfad, oder????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (31. März 2008)

Bestimmt gibts auch Leute/Bikes die das vorher ohne Umsetzen konnten. Ich konnte es aber nur mit Umsetzen (paar cm reichen schon), da ich sonst mit dem Pedal an der (jetzt ja nicht mehr vorhandenen) Kante hängengeblieben wäre.
Jetzt musst du ne enge Kurve fahren und die Treppe runterrollen. Der psychische (oder psychologische???) Effekt mit dem tiefen Abgrund auf dem oberen Podest bleibt natürlich, aber du musst ja jetzt auch nicht mehr so nah dranfahren.
Allerdings kann man von der letzten Stufe immer noch ne schöne Rolle übern Lenker machen, so wie ich es den anderen vorgeführt habe (Fallstudie sozusagen).


----------



## LifesAGamble (31. März 2008)

puh, jetzt hab ich aber mal was geschafft  
neue kurbel, neue kasette, reifen...alles neu gemacht...und das alleine! 
is ja alles ganz easy mit den spezialwerkzeugen...na, dann kann ich auch schon bisschen was.


----------



## sebot.rlp (31. März 2008)

Die Treppe konnte man vorher ohne versetzen fahren. Finde das echt schon ziemlich arm, wenn man einfach technische Stellen zerstört, nur weil man diese Stelle nicht selbst meistern kann!!! Dann kann ich ja gleich demnächst Forstwege bergab fahren. 
Tut mir leid, aber das kann ich echt nicht verstehen.


----------



## bebo2403 (31. März 2008)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Die Treppe konnte man vorher ohne versetzen fahren. Finde das echt schon ziemlich arm, wenn man einfach technische Stellen zerstört, nur weil man diese Stelle nicht selbst meistern kann!!! Dann kann ich ja gleich demnächst Forstwege bergab fahren.
> Tut mir leid, aber das kann ich echt nicht verstehen.




Ich denke auch, dass man die Fahrtechnik den Trails anpassen muss und nicht umgekehrt. So wird einem der Spaß und die Herausforderung an solchen Stellen genommen.


----------



## superrocker73 (31. März 2008)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass man die Fahrtechnik den Trails anpassen muss und nicht umgekehrt. So wird einem der Spaß und die Herausforderung an solchen Stellen genommen.



Ganz meine Meinung, es soll auch schon Leute gegeben haben, die die Treppe mit 'nem Wheelie gefahren sind...


----------



## sebot.rlp (31. März 2008)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass man die Fahrtechnik den Trails anpassen muss und nicht umgekehrt. So wird einem der Spaß und die Herausforderung an solchen Stellen genommen.



Ganz meiner Meinung. Man sollte sich die Stelle angucken und überlegen, ob es möglich ist mit einem Bike runterzufahren und wie es möglich ist und nicht wie man die Stelle gestaltet, so dass jeder runter fahren kann.

Der genannte Trail war bis dahin noch einer der Wenigen die noch "natürlich " waren. So Trails machen doch um einiges mehr Spaß, als bspw. ein Fpfad heutzutage, da einfach die Herausforderung da ist.
Wenn man präparierte Wege fahren möchte, dann sollte man sich in Bikeparks austoben.


----------



## LifesAGamble (31. März 2008)

total übertrieben die diskussion. wir haben lediglich einen stein so groß wie ne handfläche weggelegt, mehr nicht!
ich glaub nich, dass das nen unterschied macht..aber bitte!
dann will ich ma sehen wie einfach ihr da runterfahrt...
und n treppe im wald ist sowieso sehr natürlich...wachsen da ja alle paar meter...


----------



## bebo2403 (31. März 2008)

Nicht *WIR*.
Mir ist noch nie aufgefallen was du anscheinend für gigantische Handflächen hast.
Nächstes Mal wird der Stein einfach wieder an seinen Platz gelegt und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## LifesAGamble (31. März 2008)

na von mir aus...

vielleicht können wir ja noch unten paar spitze steine hinlegen, etwas stacheldraht oder was anderen ganz natürliches, dann wirds noch interessanter...
und jetzt n neues thema!

hab mir beim sprung über den F-Hügel ne acht vornereingestürtzt...dachte die wären stabiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (31. März 2008)

F-Hügel?


----------



## Bullet (31. März 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> F-Hügel?



ja... das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt !


----------



## bebo2403 (31. März 2008)

Am Rhein entlang Richtung Deutsches Eck gehts vor der Rhein-Mosel Halle / Hotel Mercure links ab. Wenn man nicht 90° links auf den Weg abbiegt, sondern 45° links, fährt man auf die Wiese hinterm Hotel. Da ist ganz am Anfang links neben dem Baum ein kleiner Hügel.


----------



## "KaiHawai" (31. März 2008)

Wie schaut denn so ein "Technikseminar" bei euch aus und kann man da auch als normalsterblicher Canyonbesitzer mit weniger Erfahrung dran Teilnehmen??


----------



## Bullet (1. April 2008)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Am Rhein entlang Richtung Deutsches Eck gehts vor der Rhein-Mosel Halle / Hotel Mercure links ab. Wenn man nicht 90° links auf den Weg abbiegt, sondern 45° links, fährt man auf die Wiese hinterm Hotel. Da ist ganz am Anfang links neben dem Baum ein kleiner Hügel.



der hier ?


----------



## bebo2403 (1. April 2008)

Ne, der F-Hügel ist noch direkt an der Rhein-Promenade und kleiner. Ich meine, du wärst da auch schon drüber,als wir mal zusammen am Rhein entlang sind.
@KaiHawai: Technik-Seminar hört sich nach mehr an als es ist. Wir treffen uns und üben bißchen Fahrtechnik. Und wir sind alle so mehr oder weniger Anfänger. Einer ist dabei, der was kann und gerne Tips gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2008)

dann bringt doch jeder der kommen möge doch zwei kleine tringflasschen oder 0,5l pet  oder so was ähnliches mit.


----------



## superrocker73 (1. April 2008)

So Mädels, wer hat denn heute in der Mittagszeit Zeit und Lust eine Runde in den Rheinanlagen rumzugondeln und ein wenig an der Technik zu feilen???


----------



## superrocker73 (1. April 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> dann bringt doch jeder der kommen möge doch zwei kleine tringflasschen oder 0,5l pet  oder so was ähnliches mit.



Wohin denn, hab' ich da was verpasst?????


----------



## Bullet (1. April 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> So Mädels, wer hat denn heute in der Mittagszeit Zeit und Lust eine Runde in den Rheinanlagen rumzugondeln und ein wenig an der Technik zu feilen???



wann wo ?


----------



## Bullet (1. April 2008)

*WANN WOOOOO ?????*


----------



## superrocker73 (1. April 2008)

Sagen wir 13.00 Uhr am Brunnen Görresplatz wie letztes Mal??? Ich werd' da sein...


----------



## Bullet (1. April 2008)

geht doch !


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. April 2008)

ich hab da kontakt mit nem biker aus dem pfälzer wald , der früher auf meiner schule war...der wird uns wohl als guide dienen, wenn das denn zustandekommen würde und wir dahin fahren...!?


----------



## Bullet (1. April 2008)

mit ner gewissen "traurigkeit" verkünde ich mein morgiges abmachen aus koblenz ! mal sehn wie die stuttgarter abgehen, n paar dicke locations warten auf biggi und mich. es hat bock mit euch gemacht !!! 
(so cool bin ich, dass ich das zugeb) 

mal sehn wann ich da unten I-net bekomme - werd dann mal meldung machen ! haut rein und macht euch nicht kaputt ! 

@superrocker: kleiner gang und immer schön weiterüben.... das wird schon !!!

MfG
Matthes


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. April 2008)

das war ja'n kurzes vergnügen...dann ma viel spaß da unten und alles gute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (1. April 2008)

Ich will Pfalz!
Ich!
Ich!
Ich!


----------



## hexer70 (1. April 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> ich hab da kontakt mit nem biker aus dem pfälzer wald , der früher auf meiner schule war...der wird uns wohl als guide dienen, wenn das denn zustandekommen würde und wir dahin fahren...!?




jou, pfälzer wald fänd ich ne coole sache. da sollten wir echt mal was klar machen!!
aber wie sieht`s erst mal mit donnerstag aus???   18 uhr wäre mir schon am liebsten, da muß ich mich nach der arbeit nicht so abhätzen. 17.30 wäre auch noch ok, dann aber evtl. mit paar min. verspätung.


----------



## hexer70 (1. April 2008)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ich will Pfalz!
> Ich!
> Ich!
> Ich!



Was???

achso, dann laßt uns mal was klar machen.


----------



## bebo2403 (1. April 2008)

@Bullet: Schade! Aber Glückwunsch und viel Erfolg da unten beim Biken und im Job.


----------



## Bullet (1. April 2008)

danke.... kurz ? naja 8 jahre koblenz und hab echt was biken angeht ne menge erlebt- ich hab mich heut beim bernd verabschiedet.... das war richtig traurig... schnief.


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. April 2008)

naja,also kurzes vergnügen für die leute hier ausm forum...

donnerstag steht bei mir persönlich noch auf messers schneide...entweder sind meine neuen laufräder da oder nicht.


----------



## Single-Trail (1. April 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> ...entweder sind meine neuen laufräder da oder nicht.



was hast du denn schönes bestellt? 

bin donnerstag auch am start wenn ich mal das blöde pedal runter bekomme


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. April 2008)

double tracks bei ebay zu nem spottpreis  brauch was ganz stabiles für die zukunft...
was denn mit dem pedal los? festgebacken?


----------



## Single-Trail (1. April 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> festgebacken?



jup, hartnäckiger fall ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (2. April 2008)

Bullet schrieb:


> mit ner gewissen "traurigkeit" verkünde ich mein morgiges abmachen aus koblenz ! mal sehn wie die stuttgarter abgehen, n paar dicke locations warten auf biggi und mich. es hat bock mit euch gemacht !!!
> (so cool bin ich, dass ich das zugeb)
> 
> mal sehn wann ich da unten I-net bekomme - werd dann mal meldung machen ! haut rein und macht euch nicht kaputt !
> ...



Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute und viel Spass bei Deinem neuen Job...nächstes Mal, wenn wir uns sehen klappt's auch bei mir...


----------



## Single-Trail (2. April 2008)

Mit einem anständigen Schlüssel vom Bernd hats geklappt  
bin morgen am Start  

Wie siehts mit deinem LRS aus Steffen?


----------



## LifesAGamble (2. April 2008)

psssst...keine namen nennen!

also bis jetzt hat der postmann nicht geklingelt...morgen sollte es aber soweit sein!
dann muss nur noch der Regenh. zeit haben um schnell die naben zu wechseln...wobei, morgen soll's ja eh regnen...


----------



## bebo2403 (2. April 2008)

Schnell mal die Naben wechseln?? Da kannst du dich auf ein paar Tage warten einstellen, falls er die richtigen Speichen da hat.


----------



## LifesAGamble (2. April 2008)

geht das nich "ausspeichen-einspeichen-zentrieren-fertig"?

der soll ja von der einen defekten felge die 25mm-nabe auf das neue laufrad machen, und das is ja auch eingespeicht...oder versteh ich da was nich?


----------



## LifesAGamble (2. April 2008)

probieren geht ja über studieren..werd wohl erstma selbst hand anlegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (2. April 2008)

willst dus selber machen?

respekt  ich glaub ich würd mir das nicht zutrauen


----------



## LifesAGamble (2. April 2008)

irgendwann muss man ja ma selber dahinterkommen,wie das alles funktioniert.und so schwer is das alles nich...


----------



## redpulli (2. April 2008)

Hab meine Gabel zurück!
Ist auch schon wieder getunt!
Neuer Dämpfer ist auch drinn.Also ist das Redbull wieder am Start!
Obwohl ich ehrlich zugeben muß das mir das leih Rocky sehr gut gefallen hat!
Evtl. bis Samstag.
Redpulli


----------



## bebo2403 (3. April 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> geht das nich "ausspeichen-einspeichen-zentrieren-fertig"?
> 
> der soll ja von der einen defekten felge die 25mm-nabe auf das neue laufrad machen, und das is ja auch eingespeicht...oder versteh ich da was nich?



Im Prinzip schon. Aber du wirst mit Sicherheit kürzere Speichen brauchen. Dürfte beim Regenh. bestimmt innerhalb ner Stunde passiert sein. Musst dann nur gute Überzeugungsarbeit leisten, damit die das direkt machen.


----------



## LifesAGamble (3. April 2008)




----------



## Single-Trail (3. April 2008)

Wer ist denn heute alles am Start?

18 Uhr am Pretzer, oder?


----------



## superrocker73 (3. April 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> Wer ist denn heute alles am Start?
> 
> 18 Uhr am Pretzer, oder?



Sorry, werde nicht am Start sein, bin froh, wenn ich überhaupt nach Hause komm' heute...


----------



## LifesAGamble (3. April 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Sorry, werde nicht am Start sein, bin froh, wenn ich überhaupt nach Hause komm' heute...



frechheit sowas... schade...
ich werd wohl da sein, wenn's nicht grad hunde und canyons regnet...


----------



## hexer70 (3. April 2008)

na dann sind wir wohl schon zu dritt.
Aber was habt ihr denn LAUDA mit canyon  

Bis gleich...


----------



## Single-Trail (3. April 2008)

das Wetter scheint sich ja auch zu stabilisieren, also bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hexer70 (3. April 2008)

unsere erste donnerstags-tour war zwar recht überschaulich, aber nach 1 1/2 wochen abstinenz und bei dem schönen wetter macht so ne kleine fischer-, köbirunde doch gleich wieder lust auf mehr, außerdem schmeckt das weizen auch gleich wieder viel leckererer.


----------



## LifesAGamble (3. April 2008)

also den thread "ripp boppard" muss man sich mal geben...


----------



## Mc_Fly (3. April 2008)

Der Thread sollte lauten "RIP Boppard".

Muhahahah, was für´n Wortspiel.
(Sarkasmus nennt man das ....., bevor was falsch aufgenommen wird *grins*)


----------



## LifesAGamble (3. April 2008)

naja, wenn man drüber nachdenkt...vielleicht könnte es ja passieren das die wirklich dicht gemacht wird...mit nem zaun oder sowas...oder geheimen selbstschussanlagen...
dann RIP,ripp


----------



## LifesAGamble (4. April 2008)

ich meld' mich schonmal für morgen ab, falls was zustande kommt...


----------



## redpulli (4. April 2008)

Rockyrider und Redpulli kommen auch nicht!


----------



## superrocker73 (5. April 2008)

Wie sieht's bei euch mit morgen aus??? Jemand Lust???


----------



## [email protected] (5. April 2008)

ja auf jeden fall wie währe es mit boppard  
so um 10 uhr


----------



## [email protected] (5. April 2008)

bebo2403 und ich wollen morgen nach bopprad fahrn und treffen uns um 945 am hbf koblenz  jemehr kommen des do günstiger wird das spaß für alle mfg und so weiter dann bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (5. April 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> bebo2403 und ich wollen morgen nach bopprad fahrn und treffen uns um 945 am hbf koblenz  jemehr kommen des do günstiger wird das spaß für alle mfg und so weiter dann bis morgen



Häte schon Lust, aber leider keine Zeit bzw. zuviel gearbeitet die letzten Tage und möchte was von meinr Familie haben morgen...Zeit für eine gepflegte Stadtwaldrunde ist aber bei mir drin, wer Lust und Zeit hat darf sich gerne melden...ansonsten drück ich mir den I-Pod in die Ohren und düse alleine los...!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. April 2008)

Melde mich wieder zurück.
War eine Woche in der Sonne und was finde ich zu Hause vor?
SCHNEE!
Was soll das?
Egal, Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr Pretzer zum Quicky?
Vielleicht mal Fahrtechnik?

Gruß


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. April 2008)

ja, fahrtechnik...ich hab gemerkt, ich darf nicht so schnell fahren, dass ich in die kurve reinbremsen muss...
ich muss vorher schon schön langsam machen...


----------



## superrocker73 (7. April 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Melde mich wieder zurück.
> War eine Woche in der Sonne und was finde ich zu Hause vor?
> SCHNEE!
> Was soll das?
> ...



Aber schon im Wald??? Oder in den Rheinanlagen???


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2008)

Rheinanlagen, Pretzer


----------



## "KaiHawai" (8. April 2008)

Schreib grad Klausuren und bin voll im Lernstress. Wenn das bei mir zeitlich machbar ist bin ich am Start. Allerdings Rookie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2008)

ich hoffe, da kommt noch einer mit der was zeigen kann?
sonst "learn by doing"


----------



## superrocker73 (8. April 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ich hoffe, da kommt noch einer mit der was zeigen kann?
> sonst "learn by doing"



Ich bin doch da und kann Dir sehr gerne zeigen wie man ohne Stützräder fährt, im Kreis fährt und 1 m Wheelie hinbekommt...


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2008)

Ohne Stützräder?
Aber dann am Geländer lang!
Und die Projektoren anziehen!


----------



## "KaiHawai" (8. April 2008)

bin begeistert, hab nämlich riesige Stützräder und eine unheimlich große Hemmschwelle.....


----------



## hexer70 (8. April 2008)

jou mann, fahrtechnik habe ich dringend nötig. hab nämlich keine lust mehr mir ewig die scheiß rippe zu prellen, und dann auch noch immer die selbe.
also, wenn`s was bringt??? glaube aber fast bei mir ist der zug schon abgefahren...


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2008)

wir üben das gezielte Stürzen auf unterschiedliche Körperteile!
Dümmer werden wir sicher nicht.
Also sind wir zu 4.?


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2008)

Ey, wer ist nu morgen dabei?


----------



## LifesAGamble (9. April 2008)

ich erst wieder am wochenende...falls jemand fragt


----------



## superrocker73 (9. April 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ey, wer ist nu morgen dabei?



Bin dabei wenn das Wetter mitspielt...18.00 Uhr Pretzer!!! Komme direkt von der Arbeit und freue mich über ein Stündchen Abwechslung!


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2008)

Wetter wird mitspielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (10. April 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wetter wird mitspielen



Na dann bis später...


----------



## Single-Trail (10. April 2008)

Was steht denn auf den Trainingsplan?
Kein Ausritt in den Wald?


----------



## superrocker73 (10. April 2008)

Ich würd' gerne zum Hexenpfad...


----------



## zaprok (10. April 2008)

der ist verhext. da verschwinden steine.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2008)

Hexenpfad?
Ist zeitlich etwas knapp?

Vielleicht sollte man mal versuchen, Köba oder Fpfd sauber zu fahren?
Einer guckt dem anderen mal zu.

Habe ich hier und da mit anderen Bikern schon mal praktiziert.
Habe dabei viel gelernt.
Meist wusste jeder ein wenig, aber nicht alles.


----------



## "KaiHawai" (10. April 2008)

Bin am Start. 
Ihr solltet nur ein bisschen mehr Zeit einplanen, denn Uphill ist nicht grad meine Stärke. Fischer ist technisch wesentlich anspruchsvoller, allerdings macht KöBa mehr Fun...
Bis später


----------



## superrocker73 (10. April 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hexenpfad?
> Ist zeitlich etwas knapp?
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man mal versuchen, Köba oder Fpfd sauber zu fahren?
> ...



Hexenpfad ist aber anspruchsvoller von wegen Spitzkehren, Treppen und sonstigem Gedöns...müssten wir halt danach an der Mosel zurückgondeln...aber zeitlich müsste es eigentlich funktionieren...


----------



## superrocker73 (10. April 2008)

Wie sieht's mit Samstagnachmittag aus??? Wetter soll super werden...
12.00 Uhr Halle Oberwerth???


----------



## [email protected] (11. April 2008)

darf ich mitfahren ?und wenn ja wo hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (11. April 2008)

Du darfst ...ich will auf jeden Fall zum Hexenpfad und dann mal sehen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. April 2008)

Köba erfordert einen Kettensägensamurai!
Jemand angesprochen?


----------



## superrocker73 (11. April 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Köba erfordert einen Kettensägensamurai!
> Jemand angesprochen?



Werde heute Nachmittag mit dem Hexer eine kleine Kettensägenorgie abfeiern, wenn er einsatzbereit ist...vielleicht gehen wir auch, wenn wir schonmal da sind bis obenhin und machen den Mist vorm Kicker weg!


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. April 2008)




----------



## LifesAGamble (11. April 2008)

also dann bis morgen mittag!


----------



## superrocker73 (11. April 2008)

Na klar, Steffen, hast Du den Edding besorgt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (11. April 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


>



Es wird für jederman eine Freude sein die Königsbacher jetzt zu fahren...


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. April 2008)

Ich wäre froh,wenn ihr die Strecke auch noch trocken legen könntet.
Mir geht der Mtsch auf die Kligger.


----------



## superrocker73 (11. April 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh,wenn ihr die Strecke auch noch trocken legen könntet.
> Mir geht der Mtsch auf die Kligger.



Was ist denn mit morgen, wer ist dabei???

@Rocky: Du wirst Dich wundern...


----------



## bebo2403 (11. April 2008)

Habe eben die erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Front-Schutzblech hinter mich gebracht. Sieht mal einfach beschissen aus, aber bei so nem Wetter nie wieder ohne...



superrocker73 schrieb:


> Es wird für jederman eine Freude sein die Königsbacher jetzt zu fahren...


Da geht was 
Zumindest mit Schutzblech...
aber bestimmt auch ohne.


----------



## Rockyalex! (12. April 2008)

Hi Biker!
Wir kommen zu zweit, wenn ihr nix dagegen habt!
12.00Uhr OW. Fast wie in alten Zeiten...
Alex


----------



## superrocker73 (12. April 2008)

Schön, schön, neue Gesichter sind immer willkommen. Dann hat sich unsere Arbeit gestern auf der Köba ja wirklich gelohnt, wenn heute so viele Biker am Start sind...


----------



## hexer70 (12. April 2008)

So ein geiles Wetter und ich kann nicht mit, es ist zum   :kotz: 

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß, besonders auf der Köba


----------



## Single-Trail (12. April 2008)

Komme auch.... das Wetter ist ja super 
Ich pack mal die Digi-cam ein... 

@ Rockyalex:

Schön das wir mal wieder zusammen radeln  

bis Später...


----------



## "KaiHawai" (12. April 2008)

Bin leider raus.
Klausuren, wie Do erwähnt.
Nächste Woche sollte wieder ein Ritt möglich sein. 
Let`s have fun.


----------



## Silenz (12. April 2008)

Schönes Ding!
Hat mich gefreut euch getroffen zu haben, und ich bin gern das nächste Mal wieder dabei. 
Wie ich hörte sind hier ein paar Leut mit einem Fichtenmoppet ausgestattet. Ich bin dann als Newbie mal so tollkühn einen Arbeitstag vorzuschlagen, um den Fpfad zu räumen. 

@ Kai: Was hast du dir eigentlich dabei gedacht, die ganzen Bäume umzuschmeißen? Hast du die Kurven wieder nicht gekriegt?

Was ist mit dem nächsten Wochenende? Hat da jmd. Zeit und Laune?

Gruß an Alle
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (12. April 2008)

Silenz schrieb:


> Schönes Ding!
> Hat mich gefreut euch getroffen zu haben, und ich bin gern das nächste Mal wieder dabei.
> Wie ich hörte sind hier ein paar Leut mit einem Fichtenmoppet ausgestattet. Ich bin dann als Newbie mal so tollkühn einen Arbeitstag vorzuschlagen, um den Fpfad zu räumen.
> 
> ...



Bist jederzeit willkommen, donnerstags ab 18.00 Uhr Pretzer und einmal am Wochenende kurzfristig!


----------



## LifesAGamble (12. April 2008)

hut ab vor der tour heute...das war mal echt für jeden was dabei 
schön, wenn man mal wirklich tipps bekommt von leuten die ahnung haben!

und wenn ich gewusst hätte, wie nett die leute sind, die mich im Hexenpfad-thread zurechtgewiesen haben, hätt ich natürlich nicht so reagiert!


----------



## Rockyalex! (13. April 2008)

Hi,
Sehr schöne Tour!
Ich hab noch ein schönes Foto von Dir.
Soll ich hier einstellen? Oder lieber per Mail?
Alex


----------



## superrocker73 (13. April 2008)

Wenn Herr Gamble nichts dagegen hat stell es doch bitte rein, dann haben wir auch was zu gucken...ansonsten kann ich mich nur anschließen, war echt toll gestern...!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. April 2008)

Wo seid ihr gewesen?
habt ihr die köba trocken gefahren?


----------



## LifesAGamble (13. April 2008)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> Hi,
> Sehr schöne Tour!
> Ich hab noch ein schönes Foto von Dir.
> Soll ich hier einstellen? Oder lieber per Mail?
> Alex




ja, rein damit ins forum!


----------



## LifesAGamble (13. April 2008)

na wo sind se denn,die fotos?


----------



## Rockyalex! (13. April 2008)

Hier ist es...


----------



## superrocker73 (13. April 2008)

Schade, ich dachte wir bekommen eins von der Landung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (13. April 2008)

Die tolle Truppe von Samstag...


----------



## Single-Trail (13. April 2008)

lol, Superrocker dein Handschuh


----------



## superrocker73 (13. April 2008)

Wann (und wo) lädst Du denn die Filmchen hoch???


----------



## superrocker73 (14. April 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> lol, Superrocker dein Handschuh



Da werd' ich mich dann wohl mal in "The next Uri Geller" Show anmelden...der Mann, der seinen Bikehandschuh schweben lassen kann...


----------



## CONGLOMO (14. April 2008)

Guten Tag zusammen,

bin (mountainbiketechnisch) noch ziemlich neu in Koblenz und kenne mich hier auch kaum aus. Drehe ab und zu ein paar Runden im Stadtwald, aber das war's auch schon... Deshalb würde ich total gerne mal bei euch mitfahren - ihr könnt mir doch sicher mal die Region zeigen, oder? ;-)
Fahre gerne uphill, habe allerdings nur sehr einfaches Material: ein älteres Lakes-Hardtail mit immerhin inzwischen kompletter Deore-Gruppe... Nix dolles, ich weiß. Will halt jetzt einfach erst mal mehr fahren...;-)

Ich bin zeitlich sehr flexibel und würde mich über Rückmeldungen total freuen!

Viele Grüße,
Basti


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. April 2008)

Logo kannst du mitfahren.
Entweder donnerstags 18:00 Uhr am Pretzer Biergarten, oder nach Absprache.
Verfolge einfach das Forum und komm dazu.
Klappt schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (14. April 2008)

hmm hab auch mit einem Lakes angefangen... das wirds aber sicherlich nicht lange machen...  Bei meinem klappen die Bremsen nicht mehr, ist die Gabel festgebacken so dass garnichts mehr läuft und ich hatte 3 mal nen Bruch an der Hinterachse... 

ich möchte dir jetzt nicht irgendwie den Spaß verderben oder so, aber wenn du echt regelmäßig fahren willst und auch mal ein paar Abfahrten, dann solltest du schon mit dem Sparen anfangen. 

Bist aber auch mit deinem Lakes willkommen, ich hab ja wiegesagt auch mit nem Franz-Bomber angefangen und war ziemlich glücklich das ich von den erfahrenen Bikern so nett aufgenommen wurde 

Hmm wenn du gerne Uphill fährst wäre der Dienstagstreff auch was für dich. Wir Treffen uns immer Dienstags um 18 Uhr an der Ecke Mainzerstraße (wenn man den Markenbildchenweg vom Bahnhof aus Richtung Rhein runter fährt). Ich weis allerdings nicht ob die schon angefangen haben dieses Jahr.

liebe Grüße, Martin


----------



## Hirnie (14. April 2008)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> Hier ist es...



Die stelle sieht cool aus!! Kann mir evtl jemand sagen wo die sich befindet und kann man die auch springen??

Gruß Flo


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. April 2008)

Auch ein Lake kann das.
Wenn es kaputt geht wird es ein Garantiefall?
Dienstagstreff fährt übrigens ab dem Datum, wenn die Uhr wieder umgestellt wird.
Müsst schon wieder statt finden.


----------



## Single-Trail (14. April 2008)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## Single-Trail (14. April 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Auch ein Lake kann das.
> Wenn es kaputt geht wird es ein Garantiefall?
> Dienstagstreff fährt übrigens ab dem Datum, wenn die Uhr wieder umgestellt wird.
> Müsst schon wieder statt finden.



Ich war noch da als es Garantie hatte, da waren die Pappnasen vom Franz der Meinung, dass das Bike nich für die Belastungen einer Fahrt im Wald   Ausgelegt sei. Daraufhin habe ich gefragt warum es denn als Mountainbike verkauft wird -> als Antwort habe ich dann folgendes bekommen "es ist in Deutschland nicht verboten $cheißE zu verkaufen"... auch ein Gespräch mit dem Chef hat nix gebracht...   aber die scheinen aber soweiso keinen großen Wert auf Kundenfreundlichkeit zu legen da wird man von seinem eigenen Fahrrad weggeschupst wenn man was erklären möchte und wenn man sich 2 stunden lang dort aufhält kommt kein Mensch und fragt ob er helfen könnte...

Ist halt irgendwie Traurig, das Bike war ein Geburtstagsgeschenk meiner Eltern und jetzt steht es Kaputt im Keller... naja was solls ich fahr ja jetzt mein Hardtail und spare für ein Fully


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2008)

Geh nochmals hin und stell dich dumm.
Sprech dabei beiläufig die Produckthaftung an und dass du wegen dem Defekt gestürzt seiest......


----------



## CONGLOMO (15. April 2008)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Ich weiß, dass mein Bike nicht der Oberknaller ist, aber bis jetzt war noch nichts dran - und außerdem hat der ganze Spaß damals nicht mal 400 EUR gekostet... Klar, ich weiß, man kriegt immer das, was man bezahlt...;-) Und ich spare auch schon...

Ich schließe mich euch sehr gerne an - versuche auf jeden Fall, Donnerstag um 6 am Start zu sein. Heute Abend könnte ich ganz vielleicht sogar auch schaffen - fährt denn irgendwer von euch?

Viele Grüße,
Basti


----------



## Basica (15. April 2008)

Hallo!
Habe mir nun mal einen neuen Benutzernamen zugelegt. Damit ihr wisst wer ich bin: Mein alter Name ist der der von unsere aller Lieblingsgeschlecht handelte...
Freue mich bald wieder mit Euch zu fahren. 
Gruss


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2008)

Wenn es nicht gerade junge Katzen regnet werde ich wohl da sein.


----------



## superrocker73 (15. April 2008)

bin dabei am Donnerstag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2008)

Na dann sind wir ja zu 2?


----------



## superrocker73 (15. April 2008)

Na mal abwarten, ist ja erst Dienstag...


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2008)

Ok, gehe mir mal einen Tee kochen.


----------



## superrocker73 (15. April 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ok, gehe mir mal einen Tee kochen.



und ich schonmal ein Weizen für Donnerstag kaltstellen..


----------



## Silenz (16. April 2008)

Moin Moin!
Ich bin am Donnerstag auch dabei.
Wird die Route beim Treffpunkt besprochen?
Ich würde mich über was neues freuen. Fpfad und Köba kenn ich ja nun schon recht gut, mehr aber auch nicht.

Greez und bis denne


----------



## superrocker73 (16. April 2008)

Silenz schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Ich bin am Donnerstag auch dabei.
> Wird die Route beim Treffpunkt besprochen?
> Ich würde mich über was neues freuen. Fpfad und Köba kenn ich ja nun schon recht gut, mehr aber auch nicht.
> ...



Route wird am Treffpunkt besprochen, man kann aber natürlich auch schon vorher hier im Forum posten wo man gerne hinmöchte!
Aber ich befürchte unter der Woche gibt (zumindest bis jetzt) die Zeit noch nicht viel mehr als Fischer und Köba her...aber wenn am Fischer immer noch  lauter umgestürzte Bäume rumliegen möchte ich da glaub ich nicht hin...wie wäre es mit 'ner gepflegten Lahnrunde, wenn der Andreas dabei ist...ich mein von wegen Guide!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. April 2008)

Donnerstag Lahn?
Ich bin dabei.
Wäre schön, wenn wir uns direkt dazu entscheiden könnten.
Dann würde ich nicht erst nach Koblent kommen, sondern in Lahnstein zu euch stoßen.
Also, gebt bitte kurz Info.


----------



## Silenz (16. April 2008)

Lahntal? Yeah ,bin gespannt was da Sache ist. 
Wo ist denn der Treffpunkt in Lahnstein?
Ach ich bin einfach beim Treffpunkt Pretzer.


----------



## superrocker73 (16. April 2008)

Lass uns einfach trotzdem 18.00 Uhr beim Pretzer treffen, wir fahren dann nach Lahnstein und kommen um 18.15 Uhr beim Laufrad vorbei, da kann dann der Andi dazustossen...ist das ok für alle????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. April 2008)

Würde auf dem B1 warten.
Dort wo er den breiten Weg kreuzt.
(Superrocker´s Fotosession)

OK?


----------



## superrocker73 (16. April 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Würde auf dem B1 warten.
> Dort wo er den breiten Weg kreuzt.
> (Superrocker´s Fotosession)
> 
> OK?



Ich weiss nicht, wie ich die Stelle "von unten" finde...oder wir müssen einfach die letzten Kehren hochschieben...


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. April 2008)

boah ey,
gps kaufen?

Laufrad in Lahnstein lässt du rechts liegen.
Danach an Kreuzung links bei Apotheke vorbei hoch.
Nächste wieder links hoch (über Bahngleise)
Dann Allerheiligenberg hoch bis abknickende Vorfahrt kommt.
NICHT abbiegen!

Da stehe ich dann und warte auf euch.

Auf Karte ist Strecke von Laufrad (A) aus angezeigt!


----------



## superrocker73 (16. April 2008)

Das kriegen wir glaub' ich hin...


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. April 2008)




----------



## Single-Trail (16. April 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Das kriegen wir glaub' ich hin...



Trefft ihr euch trotzdem beim Pretzer? 

komme eventuell auch mit  

achso sorry wegen den Videos bin noch nicht dazu gekommen die irgendwo zu uppen aber die bekommt ihr auf jeden fall noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (16. April 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> Trefft ihr euch trotzdem beim Pretzer?
> 
> komme eventuell auch mit
> 
> achso sorry wegen den Videos bin noch nicht dazu gekommen die irgendwo zu uppen aber die bekommt ihr auf jeden fall noch...



Ja, und jetzt nochmal für alle, wir treffen uns um
morgen um 18.00 Uhr am Pretzer...und fahren dann den Rocky in Lahnstein abholen und dann schön den Rheinsteig bzw. B1, U-Trails...usw...


----------



## BikePitter (16. April 2008)

Hi Leutz , 

hab' mich gerade eben hier registriert. Also auf die Lahntour am Donnerstag hätte ich auch Lust, obwohl mir von meiner Tour heute Nachmittag eigentlich noch die Akkus blinken. 

Als Lahnsteiner finde ich die Idee von RockyRider66 natürlich klasse mit dem 2. Treffpunkt auf'm Allerheiligenberg. @RockyRider6, ab wann biste dann morgen dort?  

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## superrocker73 (16. April 2008)

Hört sich doch alles richtig gut an für morgen...Wetter soll auch mitsingen...ich freu misch!!!


----------



## Single-Trail (16. April 2008)

wie lang ist die Tour ca. ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. April 2008)

ich denke, wir können noch 2h fahren.
Bin um 18:15 Uhr am Treffpunkt in Lahnstein.


----------



## superrocker73 (16. April 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bin um 18:15 Uhr am Treffpunkt in Lahnstein.



Das schaffen wir!!!


----------



## stasi (16. April 2008)

und damit sich vom pretzer bis nach lahnstein auch niemand verfaehrt, koennt ihr euch an mein hinterrad haengen.. 
empfange euch auf der eisenbahnbruecke.


----------



## Single-Trail (17. April 2008)

Oh man, dass wird sau knapp hab bis  17:45 Fahrstunde... ich beeil mich


----------



## CONGLOMO (17. April 2008)

Ich würde auch echt gerne mitfahren, muss jetzt aber leider doch arbeiten... Dabei ist das Wetter so geil...

Egal, ich hoffe dass ich nächste Woche mal dabei sein kann.

Euch viel Spaß!
Basti


----------



## superrocker73 (17. April 2008)

CONGLOMO schrieb:


> Ich würde auch echt gerne mitfahren, muss jetzt aber leider doch arbeiten... Dabei ist das Wetter so geil...
> 
> Egal, ich hoffe dass ich nächste Woche mal dabei sein kann.
> 
> ...



Arme Sau, gut, daß ich in der "Waldorfschule Theater" arbeite und kommen und gehen kann, wann ich will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. April 2008)

Wie schaut es mit Samstag aus?
Mal Richtung Limes?
Wer darf?


----------



## superrocker73 (18. April 2008)

Samstag bei mir gaaaanz schlecht, muss erst im Kindergarten Waffeln verkaufen und danach bekennenden Mietnomaden helfen umzuziehen...hab bei meiner Frau mal den Sonntag in's Spiel gebracht, kann aber erst heute abend genauere sagen...ausserdem spricht für Sonntag dies hier
>>>>> http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10515&id2=10514&ort=Koblenz&tag=2


----------



## LifesAGamble (18. April 2008)

ich wär auch für'n sonntag...besser gesagt, ich kann nur sonntag!

übrigens, die tour am donnerstag war (wie in letzter zeit immer) cool!


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. April 2008)

*keiner traut sich Samstag????*


----------



## LifesAGamble (18. April 2008)

wie gesagt, ich würd gern...aber ich arbeite mal zur abwechslung mal was...


----------



## superrocker73 (18. April 2008)

Für Kurzentschlossene...morgen ein kleiner Ausflug nach Bendorf (Limes, Brexbachtal...)

Samstag, 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Pfaffendorf, unterhalb des Diehls Hotels am Rheinufer...


----------



## redpulli (18. April 2008)

Ich bin dabei!!
Würde aber erst in Bendorf dazu kommen!
Was ist mit Gustav??
Fahrgemeinschaft?


----------



## bebo2403 (18. April 2008)

Verdammt!
Endlich mal ne B.bachtour und ich hab was anderes geplant...
Werd mal einen trinken gehen und mich morgen früh spontan entscheiden.

Aber am Sonntag wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## superrocker73 (18. April 2008)

Was machst Du denn noch zu Hause, du Sack??? Solltest längst mit einem Deiner Typen unter irgendeiner Theke liegen...aber wegen morgen, soll ich Dich um kurz vor 2 abholen, Schatz???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (19. April 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Was machst Du denn noch zu Hause, du Sack??? Solltest längst mit einem Deiner Typen unter irgendeiner Theke liegen...aber wegen morgen, soll ich Dich um kurz vor 2 abholen, Schatz???


Schatz?? Ich?
Mal sehen Hasenschnäutzelchen. Melde mich morgen mal. Momentan tendiere ich noch zum Pilgerpfad.
Ich muss weg!


----------



## superrocker73 (19. April 2008)

Da kannst Du auch noch ein anderes mal hinpilgern...ich ruf Dich wie immer am Wochenende morgen früh um 9.00 Uh an und dann will ich Ergebnisse hören...zeig den Frauen heute abend doch einfach Dein neues Tattoo, dann geht bestimmt bei der einen oder anderen was





... und leg' mich jetz zwischen meine Teddys in die Urne und träume von den leckeren Waffeln die ich morgen früh verschlingen werde...


----------



## Gustav (19. April 2008)

Hi, bin auch dabei .  REDPULLI ruf mich mal an.
Bis später......


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. April 2008)

Redpulli & Gustav besser nach Koblenz?
Wollte von hinten an den Limes
Kommen dann in Bendorf runter.
Dachte von dort mal an den Kaiserstuhl? (durch Brexbachtal hoch bis Grenzau.....)
Tel?


----------



## Flo17 (19. April 2008)

Hallo,
wenn ihr Lust habt könnten wir heute zusammen eine Tour in der Brex starten. Dave und ich wollten von Sayn aus los.
Als Startpunkt wurde sich das Schloss in Sayn eignen, ansonsten auch gerne ein Treffpunkt im Wald. 
Wir wollen wohl so gegen 14:00 Uhr los.
Gruss Flo


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. April 2008)

Wollten uns gegen 14:00 Uhr in Koblenz treffen.
Würden dann bis Vallendar am Rhein lang und dann schon hoch zum Limestrum fahren.
Ich denke, dass wir gegen 15:00 Uhr dort sind.
Könnten uns dort treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gustav (19. April 2008)

Geht klar....... Bis dann.

PS Gruss Mic


----------



## Single-Trail (19. April 2008)

Hmm schade, dass ich dieses Wochenende nicht mit kann...  
Naja vielleicht kann mich ja  dieses Jahr noch jemand von euch in diese Ecke führen... die Saison hat ja schließlich gerade erst begonnen  

Wünsche euch viel Spaß...


----------



## Flo17 (19. April 2008)

Alles klar,
wir sind um 15:00 Uhr am Römerturm.
Bis dann


----------



## Bullet (19. April 2008)

das wetter hier in koblenz lässt zu wünschen übrig !


----------



## Single-Trail (21. April 2008)

Ist jemand morgen beim Dienstagstreff dabei?


----------



## superrocker73 (21. April 2008)

Bin am Sonntag um 8.30 Uhr auf den Geschmack gekommen...wer hat Lust auf eine schöne Hexenpfad Runde morgen früh um 10.00 Uhr???


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. April 2008)

morgen 10:00 Uhr?
Harz 4?


----------



## superrocker73 (21. April 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> morgen 10:00 Uhr?
> Harz 4?



Nö, Theater der Stadt Koblenz...


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. April 2008)

Dienstag fahre ich mit der Gruppe mit.
Was ist Donnerstag??
Keiner mehr im Forum????


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. April 2008)

hallo,

ich bin biktetechnisch absoluter neuling in koblenz. würde daher gerne mal am donnerstag mit euch mitfahren. kurz zu meiner person: ich heiße tobias, bin 25 jahre alt, komme usprünglich aus trier, wo ich mich auch noch jedes wochenende aufhalte und auch bike. jetzt habe ich aber endlich mal mein rad aufs auto geladen und es mit nach ko genommen. den dienstagstreff kenne ich auch schon, vom vorbei stolpern, das ist nämlich quasi mein hauseingang  nur dienstags ist leider etwas schlecht bei mir, deswegen würde ich gerne mal am donnerstag ein ründchen mit euch drehen.

grüße

tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. April 2008)

Kein Problem.
Sei einfach Do um 18:00 Uhr unten am Pretzer Biergarten.


----------



## LifesAGamble (21. April 2008)

genauso werd ich's auch machen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. April 2008)

ok, das dürfte ich noch finden  da bin ich ja mal gespannt. bisher bin ich nie in größeren gruppen gefahren. eigentlich nur mit meinem bruder, der mein hardtail von letzter saison geerbt hat. ich weiß also absolut nicht wo ich so fahrtechnisch stehe. aber konditionell sollte das klappen. wie lange gehen denn so eure touren?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. April 2008)

Pretzer ist vom Treffpunkt Dienstagstreff aus runter an den Rhein; Da rechts, 50m.
Fahre etwa 2h, bis dunkel ist.


----------



## superrocker73 (21. April 2008)

Ich natürlich auch, morgen abend (Dienstagsrunde) negativ, Donnerstag eingeplant 18.00 Uhr Pretzer...für morgen früh steht übrigens immer noch die Hexenpfadrunde für Hartzer, Studenten, Frührentner und sonstigen Pöbel an, der morgens um 9.30 Uhr Zeit hat, Treffen vor dem Brüderkrankenhaus mit dem Herrn stasi und mir persönlich!!!
Also, nicht vergessen...


----------



## dodo2907 (22. April 2008)

Hi zusamen,

sollte ich es am Donnerstag finden (Pretzer Biergarten) würde ich auch gerne eine runde mit Euch drehen (wenn ihr mich mitnehmt^^).

Versuche um 18 uhr da zu sein


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. April 2008)

Logo kannst du mitfahren.
Biegst von der Mainzerstraße in die Januaris- Zick- Straße ab Richtung Rhein.
Am Rhein rechts, nach 50m linke Seite.


----------



## "KaiHawai" (22. April 2008)

Das mit der geplanten Hexenpfadrunde hat einer dieser Studenten verpasst  
Kann man das nochmal nachholen???
Do steht.


----------



## Silenz (22. April 2008)

Den Hexenpfad will ich auch mal fahren. Studenten haben übrigens gar nicht sooo viel Zeit 
Wegen Donnersdaach werd ich heut mal den Trainer fragen. Ich mein, is eigentlich Kondition bolzen, richtig?

greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (22. April 2008)

Na da wird ja mal viel los sein am Donnerstag beim Pretzer, wenn alle kommen, die sich angekündigt haben...H-Pfad, B-Trails und Kö-bacher waren  auch mal wieder schön heute...obwohl wir nur zu zweit waren, aber bekanntermassen schlafen die Studenten auch mal ganz gerne länger als 9.30 Uhr, oder????


----------



## "KaiHawai" (22. April 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Na da wird ja mal viel los sein am Donnerstag beim Pretzer, wenn alle kommen, die sich angekündigt haben...H-Pfad, B-Trails und Kö-bacher waren  auch mal wieder schön heute...obwohl wir nur zu zweit waren, aber bekanntermassen schlafen die Studenten auch mal ganz gerne länger als 9.30 Uhr, oder????




B-Trails?? Bräuchten für den Fischer mal eines eurer bekannten Kettensägenmassaker... 
KöBa ist genial.


----------



## Single-Trail (22. April 2008)

Wie wäre es denn wenn wir Samstag oder Sonntag den F.Pfad aufräumen?
Habe keine Säge aber packe gerne mit an...


----------



## superrocker73 (22. April 2008)

[QUOTE="KaiHawai";4697692]B-Trails?? Bräuchten für den Fischer mal eines eurer bekannten Kettensägenmassaker... 
KöBa ist genial.[/QUOTE]

und das war noch nicht alles...in meinem Kopf reifen gerade noch ganz andere Pläne... 

F-Pfad können wir gerne mal in Angriff nehmen, sieht's da denn sooooo übel aus???


----------



## Single-Trail (22. April 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> und das war noch nicht alles...in meinem Kopf reifen gerade noch ganz andere Pläne...
> 
> F-Pfad können wir gerne mal in Angriff nehmen, sieht's da denn sooooo übel aus???



Gewährst du uns, bzw. mir einen Einblick in deine Pläne?

zum F-Pfad: Ich war persönlich das letzte Mal dort, als er noch frei war. Hab allerdings gehört, dass da an ca. drei Stellen Bäume liegen wo man drüber oder drunter durch muss...


----------



## Silenz (23. April 2008)

Alles klar, morgen geht's wieder ab. Freu mich schon. Hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter.
Der F-pfad sieht übrigens wirklich kacke aus. Würde auch mit zur Räumung gehen, wenn ich Zeit hab.
Und was sind denn eigentlich B-Trails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. April 2008)

Bekommst du Donnerstag verklikkert


----------



## superrocker73 (23. April 2008)

[QUOTE="KaiHawai";4697367]Das mit der geplanten Hexenpfadrunde hat einer dieser Studenten verpasst  
Kann man das nochmal nachholen???
Do steht.[/QUOTE]

Hast was verpasst...war sehr schön und vor allen  Dingen mal wieder einigermassen trocken...wenn sich das Wetter bis morgen Abend hält könnte n sich die letzten Pfützen auch aufgelöst haben und meine Frau freut sich auch wieder über weniger Wäsche...
Ansonsten kommt auch bei mir bezgl. morgen Abend so langsam Vorfreude auf...


----------



## Single-Trail (23. April 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Ansonsten kommt auch bei mir bezgl. morgen Abend so langsam Vorfreude auf...



^^dito 

und nach der Runde schön ein Weizen beim Pretzer


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. April 2008)

hm, der wetterbericht stimmt mich weniger optimistisch. habe mich am wochenende auf wettercom verlassen und nur kurze sachen eingepackt. solange es trocken bleibt sicher kein problem, sollte es allerdings morgen regnen muss ich leider absagen.


----------



## superrocker73 (23. April 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> hm, der wetterbericht stimmt mich weniger optimistisch. habe mich am wochenende auf wettercom verlassen und nur kurze sachen eingepackt. solange es trocken bleibt sicher kein problem, sollte es allerdings morgen regnen muss ich leider absagen.



Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für morgen Abend liegt bei 10% bei Temperaturen zwischen 15-17 °...bei den Werten fahre ich so...


----------



## stasi (23. April 2008)

bitte nicht!
zum wohle aller..
ob hochnaesig oder nackt - beides erhoeht die unfallgefahr.. safety first..


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. April 2008)

superrocker meint die bikes!
passendes rad für den biergarten.


----------



## LifesAGamble (23. April 2008)

och nee..und mittags 90%...das heißt wir fahren wieder mal im dreck *seufz*
und ich wollt morgen das speci ma wieder auf hochglanz polieren...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. April 2008)

das kannst du ja verschieben. ich hab natürlich auch meine radschuhe in der heimat vergessen und muss auf meine alltagsadidas zurückgreifen, mit denen ich freitags arbeiten muss...  naja, ich krieg die schon irgendwie sauber. davon lass ich mich jedenfalls nicht abhalten. solange es nicht tropft bin ich also dabei.


----------



## Single-Trail (23. April 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> och nee..und mittags 90%...das heißt wir fahren wieder mal im dreck *seufz*
> und ich wollt morgen das speci ma wieder auf hochglanz polieren...



gut dass ich meins nur grob gewaschen hab... 
... kann ich morgen schön wieder Eimer schleppen



Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> d solange es nicht tropft bin ich also dabei.



gut gut, denn entweder scheint morgen die Sonne oder es schüttet wie aus Eimern... eher unwahrscheinlich das es nur tropft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. April 2008)

habe eben die wettergötter mit 2 weizen beschworen, passt schon


----------



## hexer70 (23. April 2008)

macht euch doch nicht jetzt schon nass   .

bin morgen auch mal wieder dabei, muß mir ja mal die bäumchen auf`m f-pfad anschaun.

hab außerdem auch noch`n weizen drauf gelegt


----------



## Single-Trail (23. April 2008)

wird ja wieder ein schönes Grüppchen morgen, ich freu mich egal was für ein Wetter kommt


----------



## superrocker73 (24. April 2008)

Kein Eintrag den ganzen Tag??? Ist das die Ruhe vor dem Sturm??? Wettermässig scheint für die Patienten alles im grünen Bereich zu sein...

Bin mal gespannt wie groß die Meute heute abend sein wird...Bis später...


----------



## "KaiHawai" (24. April 2008)

Der Wettergott spielt uns gut zu, doch Göttin Influenza hat mich wohl kalt erwischt. MUss daher leider schon vor dem Start aufgeben. Sorry. Versuche bis Sa den Kram los zu werden. 
Wer hat denn ne Säge für ein Fischer-Massaker, irgendwann nächste Woche?
Die Bäume müssen weg, weg!!
Have fun guys!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2008)

Has wohl Schiss?


----------



## dodo2907 (24. April 2008)

ihr macht mir alle angst^^

ich komm tr0tzdem


----------



## sulibats (24. April 2008)

F-Pfad war zumindest vor etwa 3 Wochen ohne Probleme befahrbar.

Schon einen Plan, wo es heute Abend hingehen soll?


----------



## Single-Trail (24. April 2008)

sulibats schrieb:


> F-Pfad war zumindest vor etwa 3 Wochen ohne Probleme befahrbar.
> 
> Schon einen Plan, wo es heute Abend hingehen soll?



Entscheiden wir spontan denke ich...

kommst du auch?? coole sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (24. April 2008)

Es wäre nicht schlecht wenn man schon ungefähr sagen kann wo es heute hingeht. Muss nämlich spätestens um 20:30 wieder daheim sein.


----------



## sulibats (24. April 2008)

Würde noch einen Kumpel mitbringen und da wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn ich ihm schon ungefähr sagen kann, wo es hingeht...


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2008)

Mit 20:30 wird sich wegen der Dämmerung von ergeben.
Wohin ist doch egal.
Die behinderungen am Fischerpfad sollen erst vor kurzem entstanden sein.
Vielleicht schauen wir uns das mal an?


----------



## superrocker73 (24. April 2008)

Ich würde eigentlich mal wieder den F-Pfad vorschlagen, danach B-Trails und als (krönenden) Abschluß die K-bacher...ich weiß halt nur nicht inwieweit der F-Pfad befahrbar ist...

Ich hab' auch noch zur allgemeinen Belustigung 'nen kleinen Kalauer aus der Süddeutschen Zeitung!!!!!


----------



## LifesAGamble (24. April 2008)

sachen gibt's...

so, jetzt noch nen topf voll käsespätzle als grundlage für später... 
dann kann's losgehen...als vorgeschmack auf das 20°C-Wochenende


----------



## sulibats (24. April 2008)

Kumpel und ich werden uns dann nachher auch mal anschließen. Bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2008)

Lasst uns in Bewegung bleiben!
Will nicht im Keramikzimmer hängen bleiben!
Bis gleich


----------



## dodo2907 (24. April 2008)

so, gerade zurück gekommen und geduscht^^

schlauch ging auch schnell zu wechseln  

war nett, würd ich gerne mal wiederholen


----------



## superrocker73 (24. April 2008)

dodo2907 schrieb:


> so, gerade zurück gekommen und geduscht^^
> 
> schlauch ging auch schnell zu wechseln
> 
> war nett, würd ich gerne mal wiederholen



Hey...haben noch zu zweit auf Dich am Rhein gewartet...bist aber nicht mehr gekommen...war auch noch nett im Irish-Pub...Großer Dank geht an den edlen Weizenspender aus Lahnstein...werde mich nächstes Mal revanchieren...Gute Nacht...und immer dran denken: Einmal arbeiten noch, dann ist Wochenende...!!!!!!!


----------



## dodo2907 (25. April 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Hey...haben noch zu zweit auf Dich am Rhein gewartet...bist aber nicht mehr gekommen...war auch noch nett im Irish-Pub...Großer Dank geht an den edlen Weizenspender aus Lahnstein...werde mich nächstes Mal revanchieren...Gute Nacht...und immer dran denken: Einmal arbeiten noch, dann ist Wochenende...!!!!!!!



oO bin nach dem Schlauchwechsel den Rhein entlang gefahren, hab aber keinen mehr gefunden  

Biergarten war schon zu (dabei hab ich mich sooo auf ein Weizen gefreut^^)

holen wir nochmal nach 

@llen erstmal ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## stasi (25. April 2008)

wie schauts mit morgen aus?
meine beine zucken schon..


----------



## superrocker73 (25. April 2008)

Brexbachtal ist angesagt...wer ist dabei???????????
Aber nicht so spät, so gegen 12:00 Uhr???


----------



## LifesAGamble (25. April 2008)

oder wie wär's denn schon um zehne???


----------



## stasi (25. April 2008)

treffpunkt?

plaediere fuer 12..


----------



## hexer70 (25. April 2008)

bin für morgen leider raus.
wie sieht`s denn mit sonntag aus, hat jemand lust und zeit???


----------



## bebo2403 (25. April 2008)

stasi schrieb:


> treffpunkt?
> 
> plaediere fuer 12..



12 ist gut. 12 ist sehr gut.
Und Brexbachtal auch. Ich würde mich dann in E.stein anwanzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (25. April 2008)

hexer70 schrieb:


> bin für morgen leider raus.
> wie sieht`s denn mit sonntag aus, hat jemand lust und zeit???



....


----------



## LifesAGamble (25. April 2008)

aber wo treffen wir uns denn eigentlich???
anner rhein-mosel-halle?




wer unter mir was schreibt is dooof!


----------



## superrocker73 (26. April 2008)

Vielleicht sollten wir morgen eher abwarten und am Sonntag fahren...ich habe irgendwie den Eindruck als wäre mein Aufruf auf taube Ohren gestossen...und Sonntag wär' mir eh lieber, vielleicht tue ich auch noch 'nen Guide auf...könnte dann aber sehr technisch anspruchsvoller werden und ist dann vielleicht nicht jedermann's Sache...aber abwarten...!!!!


----------



## LifesAGamble (26. April 2008)

hmm...warten wir mal ab bis morgen früh, was sich noch ergibt...ich werd auf jeden fall irgendwann irgendwo irgendwie biken gehen...


----------



## superrocker73 (26. April 2008)

Ich bin für morgen raus und werde am Sonntag losrocken...


----------



## bebo2403 (26. April 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir morgen eher abwarten und am Sonntag fahren...ich habe irgendwie den Eindruck als wäre mein Aufruf auf taube Ohren gestossen...und Sonntag wär' mir eh lieber, vielleicht tue ich auch noch 'nen Guide auf...könnte dann aber sehr technisch anspruchsvoller werden und ist dann vielleicht nicht jedermann's Sache...aber abwarten...!!!!



Hä?
Wat is dat denn?
Wir wären doch zu viert! Das ist doch ok.
Hat der fährtenjagende Flo sich denn schon gemeldet?


----------



## LifesAGamble (26. April 2008)

kommt schon...5 leute is doch genau richtig...den weg findet ihr doch noch, oder?


----------



## bebo2403 (26. April 2008)

So! Wetter passt.
Ne Karte hab ich auch.
Ich fahre morgen Mittag auf jeden Fall auf ein paar gestrichelten Linien im Brexbachtal.


----------



## LifesAGamble (26. April 2008)

ich bring noch jemanden mit, der superdropper und die stasi kommt auch...würd sagen dreiviertel(!) 12 an der rhein-mosel-halle!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stasi (26. April 2008)

bin um 11:45 an der rmh.


----------



## bebo2403 (26. April 2008)

Ich übergebe mich dann so kurz vor 12 beim Zweirad Mitschke in E.Stein.


----------



## LifesAGamble (26. April 2008)

gut gut...und was is mit dem Herrn F.?


----------



## superrocker73 (26. April 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> gut gut...und was is mit dem Herrn F.?



Herr F. fährt morgen früh wenn ihr alle noch in der Urne liegt...


----------



## LifesAGamble (26. April 2008)

und die anderen? also fahren wir trotzdem?!


----------



## bebo2403 (26. April 2008)

Natürlich! Bei dem Wetter hält mich nix hier.
Hab ne Karte und auch ne Route ausgeschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (26. April 2008)

Ihr dürft auch ruhig ohne mich fahren, Steffen...!!!


----------



## LifesAGamble (26. April 2008)

puh...das war vielleicht 'n unternehmen heut...um zwölfe los und um sechs daheim.
gefühlte 80km


----------



## Single-Trail (26. April 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Ihr dürft auch ruhig ohne mich fahren, Steffen...!!!



Wo gehts denn hin? Um welche Uhrzeit? Wo endet die Tour? Neuwied?


----------



## Twiesselmann (27. April 2008)

Hi,

kann man bei Euch auch als "neuling" mitfahren? Weiß gar nicht,wie lange ich mithalten kann - würde es aber nächstes Woende mal gern versuchen  

Gruß
Ray


----------



## superrocker73 (27. April 2008)

Twiesselmann schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann man bei Euch auch als "neuling" mitfahren? Weiß gar nicht,wie lange ich mithalten kann - würde es aber nächstes Woende mal gern versuchen
> 
> ...



Kein Thema, bist herzlich willkommen...vielleicht schaffen wir die 20er Marke schneller als erwartet...
Einfach hier im Forum mitlesen, donnertags 18.00 Uhr Biergarten Pretzer am Rhein...Wochenende spontan über's Forum...


----------



## walter1304 (27. April 2008)

Moin, 

wart Ihr das Grüppchen am Donnerstag, ca. 18.15 h, an der B9, Eingang Stadtwald/Laubach ? Bin mit dem RR unten lang gefahren... Das waren ja minimum 15 Leute, oder ? 

Gruss 
Walter


----------



## superrocker73 (27. April 2008)

walter1304 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wart Ihr das Grüppchen am Donnerstag, ca. 18.15 h, an der B9, Eingang Stadtwald/Laubach ? Bin mit dem RR unten lang gefahren... Das waren ja minimum 15 Leute, oder ?
> 
> ...



Recht hast Du, insgesamt waren es glaub' ich 17 oder 18 Biker, was aber fast schon zuviel war...wenn nächsten Donnerstag wieder so viele Biker am Pretzer stehen plädiere ich auf eine Zweiteilung der Gruppe! Gibt ja so viele schöne Trails hier...


----------



## ChrisTorque (27. April 2008)

Hey ho, und nen schönen guten Morgen an alle.Hab mich hier noch nie gemeldet,aber mich jetzt mal eingelesen.Kenne einiege der oft besprochenen trails in und um Koblenz.Bin auch gleich mit meiner freundin und den Rädern wieder mal im Stadtwald.Wollte aber mal fragen ob ich mich Donnerstags oder Samstag mal bei euch ranhängen kann um einfach neue Leute,Meinungen und trails kennenzulernen?
Also dann,raus in die Sonne!!!!


----------



## Linke_Klebe (27. April 2008)

würde ja auch gerne, aber von Koblenz nach Bendorf usw. traue ich mir nicht zu...werde gleich mal ne Runde hoch in den Stadtwald radeln, ist da vielleicht noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## "KaiHawai" (27. April 2008)

A beautiful day
hab da nur ein Problem, hab mir gestern bei nem Sturz ne gute 8 in mein Vorderrad gehauen und wollt das jetzt zentrieren lassen, allerdings nicht beim Hersteller, sondern einem Bikefachmann des Vertrauens. Könnt ihr da jemanden empfehlen?? Oder kann mir da von euch jemand behilflich sein??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joki (27. April 2008)

[QUOTE="KaiHawai";4710786]A beautiful day
hab da nur ein Problem, hab mir gestern bei nem Sturz ne gute 8 in mein Vorderrad gehauen und wollt das jetzt zentrieren lassen, allerdings nicht beim Hersteller, sondern einem Bikefachmann des Vertrauens. Könnt ihr da jemanden empfehlen?? Oder kann mir da von euch jemand behilflich sein??[/QUOTE]

Radsport Regenhardt fällt mir da als einziger ein, die restlichen Discounter....naja!
Man kann glück haben, das einem zu nem fairen Kurs geholfen wird, muß man aber nicht.


----------



## LifesAGamble (27. April 2008)

ja...fahr zum regenhardt!


----------



## "KaiHawai" (27. April 2008)

Thx
Werde mein Gefährt morgen direkt hinbringen, will doch wieder ridn` gehen. 
War gestern in Boppard. War echt gut, bis der Nose-Stoppi nachm Drop kam... 
Wünsch euch nen wunderschönen Tag


----------



## Twiesselmann (27. April 2008)

hi,

donnerstag 1. mai auch?? dann bin ich dabei


----------



## Single-Trail (27. April 2008)

Wie wärs denn, wenn wir am 1. Mai erst Biken gehen und dann alle am Rhein grillen oder so


----------



## dodo2907 (28. April 2008)

hmmm mist 

1. Mai bin ich leider total verplant 

wie sieht es den am Dienstag abend aus ???


----------



## Twiesselmann (28. April 2008)

Wie sieht es eigentlich am WoEnde aus? Gibt es da eine Tour? In der Woche ist 18.00 Uhr bei mir etwas knapp, weil ich erst um fünf in Koblenz Bf. ankomme und dann ja noch Rad holen muss...


----------



## Twiesselmann (28. April 2008)

Wo kann man in Koblenz gut Rad-Klamotten kaufen und worauf sollte man da achten? Muss nichts profihaftes sein - aber auch kein Schmuh...

Danke!


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. April 2008)

ich bin am 1. mai leider auch weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (28. April 2008)

Sevus LifesAGamble ( Alter Steineverschieber ) 

Du bist verdächtig oft online Tagsüber........ Weiss Dein Chef davon???
nur spass.... bis demnächst mal wieder beim biken
Stefun


----------



## "KaiHawai" (28. April 2008)

Hab heut keine gute Prognose fürs Laufrad bekommen.
Will mich daher mal nach nem neuen umschauen. Soll halt stabil sein. DT Swiss 5.1d oder 6.1 und Mavic hab ich da im Kopf...
Für Tipps beim kauf bin ich offen und würde mich sehr darüber freuen. 
Ich hoffe also mal da beste.


----------



## superrocker73 (28. April 2008)

[QUOTE="KaiHawai";4713879]Hab heut keine gute Prognose fürs Laufrad bekommen.
Will mich daher mal nach nem neuen umschauen. Soll halt stabil sein. DT Swiss 5.1d oder 6.1 und Mavic hab ich da im Kopf...
Für Tipps beim kauf bin ich offen und würde mich sehr darüber freuen. 
Ich hoffe also mal da beste.[/QUOTE]

Frag doch mal Lifesagamble, der hat noch 'nen Satz Double Tracks, die in seine Möhre nicht reinpassen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. April 2008)

Meine Empfehlung:
Felge 6.1 mit 1,8- 2,0- 1,8 DT Speichen und Messingnippel.
Mavic bin ich derzeit nicht auf dem Laufenden.
Welche Nabe hast du drin?


----------



## SteFun76 (28. April 2008)

Hey Superrocker,

was machen die Verletzungen und der gelbe Schein???
CU
Stefun


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. April 2008)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Sevus LifesAGamble ( Alter Steineverschieber )
> 
> Du bist verdächtig oft online Tagsüber........ Weiss Dein Chef davon???
> nur spass.... bis demnächst mal wieder beim biken
> Stefun



mein chef weiß noch nicht mal, dass ich bei ihm arbeite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (28. April 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Frag doch mal Lifesagamble, der hat noch 'nen Satz Double Tracks, die in seine Möhre nicht reinpassen...



ja, leider konnt ich mir nix besseres leisten...muss wohl mal ein mahnverfahren gegen meine schuldner machen


----------



## superrocker73 (28. April 2008)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Hey Superrocker,
> 
> was machen die Verletzungen und der gelbe Schein???
> CU
> Stefun



Hab 'nen sexy Druckverband am linken Arm und eins meiner Pin-Up-Girls am Oberarm hat eine schicke Tetanus-Spritze in den Oberschenkel bekommen... 

Übrigens, morgen abend läuft, 18.00 Uhr Pretzer dann geht's an die Lahn...


----------



## superrocker73 (28. April 2008)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Hey Superrocker,
> 
> was machen die Verletzungen und der gelbe Schein???
> CU
> Stefun



Hab 'nen sexy Druckverband am linken Arm und eins meiner Pin-Up-Girls am Oberarm hat eine schicke Tetanus-Spritze in den Oberschenkel bekommen... 

Übrigens, morgen abend läuft, 18.00Pretzer dann geht's an die Lahn...
 Uhr


----------



## superrocker73 (28. April 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> ja, leider konnt ich mir nix besseres leisten...muss wohl mal ein mahnverfahren gegen meine schuldner machen



Hier geht's nicht um das investierte Geld sondern eher um die sagen wir mal "fachliche Kompetenz in Sachen Bikezubehör", die man aber als Canyon Starverkäufer auch nicht brauch...


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. April 2008)

genau, ich bin ja schon jahre in der branche tätig...aber danke!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. April 2008)

fährt auch jemand von euch am donnerstag? oder seid ihr dann alle ausnahmsweise mal wandern?


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. April 2008)

lahn? wo denn da, was denn da?


----------



## bebo2403 (28. April 2008)

Ab dem 1. Mai fährt die Bahn in Boppard wieder stündlich.
Den ganzen Tag Singletrails eiern und zwar fast nur bergab.
Wer hat noch nicht oder will noch mal?


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. April 2008)

ahhh, das wird ne coole saison hab ich im gefühl...


----------



## SteFun76 (29. April 2008)

Moin Bebo,

coole Sache mit der Bahn.... aber 1.Mai kannst Du voll vergessen, da wimmelt es überall von Wanderer(die meisten sind schon voll)
Bin danach sehr gerne wieder dabei..
CU Stefun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2008)

Hat sich bei euch was wegen der Pfalz ergeben?
Meine Handynummer habt ihr.


----------



## "KaiHawai" (29. April 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung:
> Felge 6.1 mit 1,8- 2,0- 1,8 DT Speichen und Messingnippel.
> Mavic bin ich derzeit nicht auf dem Laufenden.
> Welche Nabe hast du drin?



Ihr habt ja meinen Satz bereits gesehen. 
Ist ne stinkige Deore Nabe mit nem Sun SOS Felgen Satz.
Das Geld spielt halt diegrößte Rolle für mich als Studi.
Hab bei actionsports was im Auge, mit ner XT Nabe und 5.1 bzw 6.1 wobei mir eher zu den 6.1 geraten worden ist. 
Was hat das denn mit den Speichen auf sich????


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2008)

Dann klopp die nabe auch in die Tonne, umspeichen lohnt da sicher nicht.
Preiswert und gut ist eine DT Onyx Nabe.

Die Speichen sind konifiziert, am Ende 2,0mm und in der Mitte 1,8mm.
Die Dinger dehnen sich in der Mitte etwas mehr als am Rand wo die Kröpfung liegt.
Sind stabil und komfortabel, nicht zu schwer.
Ich würde keine durchgehend gleichdicke Speiche nehmen.
Im Preis sit da kaum ein UNterschied.

Geh zu Achim beim Laufrad in Lahnstein, der hilft dir schnell und preiswert.
Vor allem ist das Rad dann vernünftig eingespeicht.


----------



## superrocker73 (29. April 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hat sich bei euch was wegen der Pfalz ergeben?
> Meine Handynummer habt ihr.



Bebo und ich werden da sein...aber erst am Samstag oder Sonntag, weil ich bis dahin die Trails im Sauerland unsicher machen werde...


----------



## "KaiHawai" (29. April 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Bebo und ich werden da sein...aber erst am Samstag oder Sonntag, weil ich bis dahin die Trails im Sauerland unsicher machen werde...



Dann mal viel Spaß beim Ridin` 
Jieha


----------



## "KaiHawai" (29. April 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Dann klopp die nabe auch in die Tonne, umspeichen lohnt da sicher nicht.
> Preiswert und gut ist eine DT Onyx Nabe.
> Geh zu Achim beim Laufrad in Lahnstein, der hilft dir schnell und preiswert.
> Vor allem ist das Rad dann vernünftig eingespeicht.



Danke für den Tipp. Werde Infos weiterleiten und bestimmt noch einige Male auf Dich/Euch zurückgreifen werde. Hab einfach noch garkeine Ahnung von sowas...
THX


----------



## dodo2907 (29. April 2008)

Falls jemand am 01. Mai noch nichts besseres vorhat:

Im Rahmen des 37. Rengsdorfer Volkswandertages bieten der Turnverein Rengsdorf ein ganz besonderes Bonbon an:
Den 10. Int. 50 Km Erlebnislauf âRund um Rengsdorfâ am 1. Mai 2008, Himmelfahrt.
Anspruchsvoller Funlauf (z.T. mit Trialcharakter) in wunderschÃ¶ner Landschaft bei netten Leuten.
(Strecke ist mir im einzelnen leider nicht bekannt. Soll aber gut beschildert sein. Ein paar Leute vom MTB-Rengsdorf werden mitfahren.)

Wie in den letzten 15 Jahren wollen wir auch dieses
Jahr teilnehmen, allerdings mit Rad.
Angedacht ist die Strecke 50km mit 1200 hm.
Treffpunkt 7,15 Uhr im Freibad Rengsdorf.
Dieser frÃ¼he Zeitpunkt ist notwendig um nicht
mit dem Sammelstart der Laufgruppen in
Konflikt zu treten.
AnschlieÃend kann im Freibad noch die
Bewirtung des TV in Anspruch genommen werden.
GÃ¤ste sind herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Joki (29. April 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> ahhh, das wird ne coole saison hab ich im gefühl...



das kann ne coole Saison werden, allerdings sollten wir uns alle an gewisse Spielregeln halten. Dazu gehört auch, dass man Wandertage wie den 1. Mai nicht unbedingt als Bahntag einlegen sollte....denn gerade im Bereich der Hunsrückbahn und der großen Täler haben dann die Wanderer das Sagen.

Also ich bitte Euch ein wenig Rücksicht zu nehmen, am Sonntag war im Bopparder Hamm Massenauflauf wegen der Weinwanderung....da frag ich mich wieso müsssen dann genau einige MTB´ler durch die Menschenmassen gurken....das muss doch nicht sein oder?

Ich wünsche uns eine schöne Saison!


Gruß Jochen


----------



## Twiesselmann (29. April 2008)

Also wenn am 1. Mai keine Tour ist, ist dann eine am Woende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CONGLOMO (29. April 2008)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden? HEUTE, 18 Uhr, Pretzer? Das könnte ich wider erwarten sogar schaffen...

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## superrocker73 (29. April 2008)

CONGLOMO schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden? HEUTE, 18 Uhr, Pretzer? Das könnte ich wider erwarten sogar schaffen...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Basti



Richtig verstanden...


----------



## Basica (29. April 2008)

wenn ihr heute durch die rheinanlagen donnert könntet ihr eigentlich mal auf dem oberwerth vorbei fahren und ein kurzes, mittleidiges ohduarmesau zu meinem fenster schicken... wünsche euch viel spass und hoffe dass diese versch... grippe bald ablässt von mir!


----------



## Basica (29. April 2008)

noch was vergessen, macht mal ein paar fotos damit ich morgen was zum zeitvertreiben habe...


----------



## hexer70 (29. April 2008)

muß für heute `Pretzer 18 uhr`, leider kurzfristig absagen  .

wünsche euch viel spaß...


----------



## bebo2403 (29. April 2008)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Moin Bebo,
> 
> coole Sache mit der Bahn.... aber 1.Mai kannst Du voll vergessen, da wimmelt es überall von Wanderer(die meisten sind schon voll)
> Bin danach sehr gerne wieder dabei..
> CU Stefun



Wollte mir auch nicht den 1. Mai antun. Hatte an Freitag oder Samstag gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "KaiHawai" (29. April 2008)

Was haltet ihr hier von??? 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...yx-Disc-20mm-DT-FR-61D-Laufradsatz::7454.html


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2008)

Sowas hatte ich gemeint.
Aber hast du vorne eine Steckachse?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2008)

Außerdem sind zwar 36 Speichen OK, aber ich glaube zwischenzeitlich haben sich 32 st durchgesetzt.
Prüfe mal, wie gut man an 36 Speichen Fegen kommt, falls du nochmal eine neu brauchen solltest.


----------



## "KaiHawai" (29. April 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Sowas hatte ich gemeint.
> Aber hast du vorne eine Steckachse?



Nein, hab ne Talas mitSchnellspanner.....
Ist halt preislich so das maximale was ich ausgeben würden könnte...
Gibts Erfahrungsberichte zu Double Tracks?? Sind halt auch eher schwerer...

XT Nabe ist Mist? Wo besteht der Unterschied zur Onyx?? Xt ist doch zu mindestens Konuslager..


----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. April 2008)

Morgen fährt also niemand ein Ründchen?


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. Mai 2008)

wie sieht's aus mit freitag? die meisten werden sich ja frei genommen haben...!?


----------



## pfohlenrolle (1. Mai 2008)

[QUOTE="KaiHawai";4718648]Was haltet ihr hier von??? 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...yx-Disc-20mm-DT-FR-61D-Laufradsatz::7454.html[/QUOTE]

Jetzt doch die Pike oder wer oder was ?


----------



## Single-Trail (2. Mai 2008)

wer ist heute am Start ??


----------



## thto (2. Mai 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> wer ist heute am Start ??


hi,
warst du eigentlich in mainz bei virtous ?
vg
tt


----------



## Single-Trail (2. Mai 2008)

thto schrieb:


> hi,
> warst du eigentlich in mainz bei virtous ?
> vg
> tt



ne bin nicht dazu gekommen... du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. Mai 2008)

wer hat lust mit der bahn am sonntag nach boppard zu fahren und die dortigen stecken zu fahren meldet euch philipp


----------



## bebo2403 (2. Mai 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> wer hat lust mit der bahn am sonntag nach boppard zu fahren und die dortigen stecken zu fahren meldet euch philipp


Dann werden wir uns wohl begegnen. Habe genau das vor. Aber erst gegen elf Uhr.


----------



## LifesAGamble (2. Mai 2008)

ey, dann lass uns doch das RLP-Ticket lösen zu fünft und 81 mal hoch und runter fahren  
wie wär's wenn man sich dann am HBF in KO gegen 10 oder 11 trifft?
für diesen schönen ausritt können ja manche ein bier weniger trinken den abend davor  

und was is mit morgen?


----------



## Single-Trail (2. Mai 2008)

Sonntag bin ich dabei... Also könnt ihr mich mitzählen fürs Ticket


----------



## LifesAGamble (2. Mai 2008)

ich würd sagen wegen den tickets;wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst!
viel mehr wie fünf werden wir wohl auch nich...
du, bebo, phil, superrocker(?) und ich!?


----------



## stasi (3. Mai 2008)

das gerangel um die plaetze hat begonnen.  
bin dabei.

sollte der startschuss nicht zu frueh fallen, auch samstag..


----------



## Single-Trail (3. Mai 2008)

dann leg ich mich am besten heute Abend schon mit einem Schlafsack vor den Fahrkartenautomat


----------



## LifesAGamble (3. Mai 2008)

ich lieg schon dort!!
is eben blöd, dass das nur für fünf ist...aber ich mein, dann kaufen wir halt 2...hab dich ganz [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2008)

würde sagen um 9:51 wegen dem zug 
http://reiseauskunft.bahn.de/bin/qu...VCtrl_connection_detailsOut_add_C2-2#cis_C2-2
damit der tag noch lang genung ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stasi (3. Mai 2008)

bin raus, hab morgen leider doch nur zeit fuer ne kleine runde..
viel spass euch.


----------



## bebo2403 (3. Mai 2008)

9:51 ist mir wahrscheinlich zu früh!
Ich muss heute Abend leider feiern gehen.
Aber vielleicht schaffe ich es ja trotzdem, ansonsten komme ich halt ne Std. später nach.


----------



## LifesAGamble (3. Mai 2008)

okay, also ich wär dann so gegen 20 vor zehn vorne an den hbf...


@maddin: sorry, ich hab's nich mehr rechtzeitig geschafft...sorry!
bis morgen!


----------



## thto (3. Mai 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> ne bin nicht dazu gekommen... du?



yepp sehr geiler streifen !!!!!!!!


----------



## Single-Trail (3. Mai 2008)

thto schrieb:


> yepp sehr geiler streifen !!!!!!!!



ärgert mich ein bisschen, dass ich das verpasst hab.... Der Trailer war schon so geil....


----------



## Single-Trail (4. Mai 2008)

Sorry Leute komme heute nicht mit...  
Bin total erkältet und hau mich gleich wieder ins Bett 
Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß... 

Happy trails, Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (4. Mai 2008)

also sind wir nur zu zweit erstmal?


----------



## LifesAGamble (4. Mai 2008)

wir fahren erst um kurz vor elf...falls noch jemand kommen will...


----------



## bebo2403 (5. Mai 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> wir fahren erst um kurz vor elf...falls noch jemand kommen will...


Keine Lust mehr gehabt?
Wir sind dann erst um kurz vor 12 los.
Anscheinend sind Kickerdiebe in der Gegend unterwegs. Auf der Fleckertshöhe fehlt der erste und auf der Köba auch!


----------



## Single-Trail (6. Mai 2008)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Keine Lust mehr gehabt?
> Wir sind dann erst um kurz vor 12 los.
> Anscheinend sind Kickerdiebe in der Gegend unterwegs. Auf der Fleckertshöhe fehlt der erste und auf der Köba auch!



Der ganz am Anfang direkt beim Einstieg oder der danach ? also bei der Köba meine ich


----------



## bebo2403 (6. Mai 2008)

Am Einstieg, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Hab's selber noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## LifesAGamble (6. Mai 2008)

ich war die tage dort und der erste obere, steinige kicker is derb auseinandergesprengt worden...die anderen zwei sind noch da...war wohl die natürliche erosion


----------



## stasi (6. Mai 2008)

ist auch mir am sonntag aufgefallen.
sicher eine folge des guten wetters.. - trails werden haeufiger frequentiert..


----------



## Single-Trail (6. Mai 2008)

der war sowieso schlecht gebaut...


----------



## LifesAGamble (6. Mai 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> der war sowieso schlecht gebaut...



also ich fand den echt gut...!!


----------



## Silenz (6. Mai 2008)

Das Ding war wahnwitzig. Der zweite ist gut, aber man könnte an den noch ne Landung bauen.
Wer ist eigentlich am Donnerstag dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (6. Mai 2008)

also ich lande bei dem zweiten immer automatisch auf dem boden...komisch!


----------



## Single-Trail (7. Mai 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> also ich fand den echt gut...!!



Ich meine nicht den Kicker selbst, sondern die Art und Weise wie er gebaut war...


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. Mai 2008)

also ich hab noch nie nen kicker gebaut...von daher mach ich mir kein urteil darüber... 

morgen mal an die lahn?


----------



## pfohlenrolle (7. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube das Problem bestand einfach darin, das der Kicker an sich sehr kurz war.
Dadurch hat das ganze Bike nicht drauf gepasst --> man war mit'm VR schon drüber aber mit'm HR noch im Hang. Das sorgt gerne mal für Überschlagsgefühle


----------



## superrocker73 (7. Mai 2008)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Problem bestand einfach darin, das der Kicker an sich sehr kurz war.
> Dadurch hat das ganze Bike nicht drauf gepasst --> man war mit'm VR schon drüber aber mit'm HR noch im Hang. Das sorgt gerne mal für Überschlagsgefühle



Genug Geschwindigkeit, Arsch nach hinten und Lenker hoch dann passt's, egal wie kurz das Dingen ist...


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. Mai 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Genug Geschwindigkeit, Arsch nach hinten und Lenker hoch dann passt's, egal wie kurz das Dingen ist...



mhm, du sagst es


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. Mai 2008)

und was is jetzt mit morgen? bitte auf keinen fall fpfad und köba


----------



## Silenz (8. Mai 2008)

Lahntour fänd ich gut. Dasselbe Program wie vor ca. einem Monat?
Durchs Gebüsch und den Kieshang runter?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2008)

Ok Lahn.
Kommt ihr wieder zum Treffpunkt vom letzten mal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (8. Mai 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ok Lahn.
> Kommt ihr wieder zum Treffpunkt vom letzten mal?



Kommen zu Dir um ca. 18.15 Uhr...Für alle anderen gilt 18.00 Uhr Pretzer


----------



## LifesAGamble (8. Mai 2008)

alles kloar!


----------



## LifesAGamble (8. Mai 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Genug Geschwindigkeit, Arsch nach hinten und Lenker hoch dann passt's, egal wie kurz das Dingen ist...




wenn man sich das zweimal durchliest, könnte das auch wie ne anleitung für was anderes anhören...


----------



## superrocker73 (8. Mai 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> wenn man sich das zweimal durchliest, könnte das auch wie ne anleitung für was anderes anhören...



Genauso habe ich es ja auch gemeint, als Kombianleitung für 1. saubere Kickerbefahrungen und 2. gepflegte Befahrungen des Hinterteils für unsere freunde des Braunen Salons...!!!


----------



## LifesAGamble (8. Mai 2008)

ah, verstehe...danke für den tipp, ich werd's bei gelegenheit direkt mal versuchen, ob ES so besser klappt...


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2008)

verstehe, ".....bück dich Fee, Wunsch ist Wunsch..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (8. Mai 2008)

wie wär's denn mit den urlaubstrails...oder wie die heißen!?

@rocky: beim laufrad kann ich also schnell und günstig einspeichen??


----------



## bebo2403 (8. Mai 2008)

Bin heute nicht dabei. Hab die Schnauze endgültig voll vom Biken.
Nie wieder!! (bis Samstag)


----------



## LifesAGamble (8. Mai 2008)

na toll...dann lern ich nie nen 180 vom köba kicker...


----------



## bebo2403 (8. Mai 2008)

Samstag neuer Versuch für nen Zugtag in Boppard? Vielleicht mit mehr als zwei Leuten!?
Feldberg/Altkönig im Taunus würde sich bei so nem Wetter auch anbieten!


----------



## stasi (8. Mai 2008)

laeuft..


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2008)

War gestern echt dünn besucht!
4 Männekens, am Wetter hat es doch sicher nicht gelegen?


----------



## Single-Trail (9. Mai 2008)

hatte praktische Prüfung  ...dannach musste ich erstmal meinen Beitrag zur globalen Erwärmung leisten


----------



## superrocker73 (9. Mai 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> War gestern echt dünn besucht!
> 4 Männekens, am Wetter hat es doch sicher nicht gelegen?



Also mir war's echt zu warm...Scherz beiseite...habe bis kurz vor 6 mit meiner Chefin geknut...ääääh....gearbeitet!!!
Habe mich aber ordnungsgemäß persönlich! abgemeldet!!!
Wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus?????


----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2008)

wäre sonntag mit beim zugtag dabei aber dann was früher als letztes mahl


----------



## LifesAGamble (10. Mai 2008)

ich werd sonntag wohl nicht da sein, wegen brexbachtal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. Mai 2008)

wie wäre es mit eine zutag am montag in bopprad treffen damit man noch was vom tag hat um 9.30 koblenz hbf oder ich wäre auch noch früher dabei mfg philipp


----------



## bebo2403 (11. Mai 2008)

Ich werde da sein!
Kurz nach halb 10.


----------



## superrocker73 (11. Mai 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> ich werd sonntag wohl nicht da sein, wegen brexbachtal...



Lächerlich, Samstag 12.00 Uhr war ausgemacht und nicht heute!!!!
Über den Platz den wir Dir freigehalten haben hätten sich mehrere andere gefreut! Glückwunsch, zweimal innerhalb einer Woche Biker doof in der Gegend warten lassen...


----------



## LifesAGamble (11. Mai 2008)

tut mir leid an alle...ich weiß auch nicht...sonntag fallen mir die pedale ab und ich meld mich nich ab, samstag verpenn ich und meld mich nicht ab-weder die feine englische art noch kann ich mich irgendwie rausreden...


----------



## "KaiHawai" (12. Mai 2008)

hab jetzt nen neuen LRS und war am Sa auch schon das erstemal ridin´
eine kleine Runde, war ja nun seit fast 2 Wochen nicht mehr. Wie schauts denn morgen? Wäre so für eine gute Runde zu haben. entweder früh, oder später Nachmittag.


----------



## superrocker73 (12. Mai 2008)

ich kann vor Donnerstag 18.00 Uhr Pretzer nicht mehr...


----------



## LifesAGamble (12. Mai 2008)

dito...


----------



## superrocker73 (15. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht bringt stasi heute Abend ja mal seine große Schwester mit...


----------



## stasi (15. Mai 2008)

leider nicht.
kann fruehestens sonntag wieder aufsatteln..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (15. Mai 2008)

So ich bin heute mal wieder am Start denke ich...
was ist den geplant?


----------



## superrocker73 (15. Mai 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> So ich bin heute mal wieder am Start denke ich...
> was ist den geplant?



Ich denke mal wieder Stadtwald, es werden heute Abend zwei Kollegen der 200-mm Fraktion anwesend sein und da können wir leider keine langen Anfahrten in Kauf nehmen...


----------



## Single-Trail (15. Mai 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal wieder Stadtwald, es werden heute Abend zwei Kollegen der 200-mm Fraktion anwesend sein und da können wir leider keine langen Anfahrten in Kauf nehmen...


----------



## bebo2403 (15. Mai 2008)

18 Uhr am Pretzer.
Bin auch da.
War den Nachmittag mit meinem Klappspaten an der K.B. und meine Augen mussten schreckliches sehen. Ich hoffe, die betroffenen Leute lesen das auch.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336254


----------



## LifesAGamble (17. Mai 2008)

was is mit morgen???


----------



## [email protected] (18. Mai 2008)

was ist mit heute ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (18. Mai 2008)

12.00 Uhr an der Halle Oberwerth!


----------



## hexer70 (18. Mai 2008)

jippi jah jeh


----------



## [email protected] (18. Mai 2008)

schaffe es leider nicht bis m 12 uhr happy trails philipp


----------



## Silenz (18. Mai 2008)

Hey bebo, dann hast du also die Latrine neben Kicker 2 ausgehoben?
War am Samstag für ne Stunde da...
Hab dem ersten Kicker bissl Futter gegeben, denn der sah schon sehr ausgezehrt aus. Un mit bloßer Kralle is das kein Vergnügen.
Genug selbst auf die Schulter geklopft... 
Seit ihr nach Kicker zwei schon mal nach links gefahren? Direkt seitlich vom Steilhang in den man springt. Oder wollt ihr den Waldarbeitern nicht noch mehr ins Gehege kommen? Sieht eigentlich gut aus. Könnte was für die Techniker sein. Habs nicht ausprobiert, denn ich hab mir dann doch bisschen viel Zeit gelassen und musste weg. 
Steht Donnerstag Pretzer auf'm Plan, oder rechnet ihr mit vielen Wanderern? 

Greez


----------



## LifesAGamble (19. Mai 2008)

hat ja noch keiner was zur tour gestern geschrieben...
also ich fand die einfach hammergeil!
auch wenn mir "die Älteren" gezeigt haben, was technisch noch geht...
für uns jüngere zählt aber im moment eh nur "wo is der nächste drop" 

werd das ein oder andere video von gestern noch auf youtube stellen!

*noch mal an den kicker und den hexer denk und tiefdurchatmet*


----------



## bebo2403 (19. Mai 2008)

Die Latrine hab ich unterm Laub entdeckt und freigelegt und mich dann daraus bedient :kotz: bah
Die ist wohl noch vom Erbauer des Kickers.


----------



## hexer70 (19. Mai 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> hat ja noch keiner was zur tour gestern geschrieben...
> also ich fand die einfach hammergeil!
> auch wenn mir "die Älteren" gezeigt haben, was technisch noch geht...
> für uns jüngere zählt aber im moment eh nur "wo is der nächste drop"
> ...



jou, die tour war echt nicht übel.
und der älteste  konnte einmal mehr zeigen wie man sich bei einem spektakulären sturz "technisch" abrollt.


----------



## LifesAGamble (20. Mai 2008)

da ich donnerstags zuhause in der pfalz bin, wollte ich ma kurz anhauen, ob nicht auch schon am mittwoch fahren würde?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Mai 2008)

also ich hätte an beiden tagen zeit und lust.


----------



## Mc_Fly (20. Mai 2008)

Ich hätte morgen auch Zeit und wollt mal wieder ne Tour in KO mitfahren.

Grüße aus Boppard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (20. Mai 2008)

also ich würd' dann mal fpfad und köba mal wieder fahren...und auf der köba wieder mal verweilen um "die drei" einige male zu befahren...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Mai 2008)

wär mir recht.


----------



## LifesAGamble (21. Mai 2008)

und wann denn dann so?

noch jemand dabei?


----------



## Silenz (21. Mai 2008)

Joa, ich hab heut Lust.
wir sollten so früh wie möglich los, wenn wir noch auf der Köba rumfliegen wollen. Ich richte mich nach euch,denn ich kann ab.. jetzt.


----------



## Mc_Fly (21. Mai 2008)

Ich depp hab heute morgen vergessen mein Bike mit zunehmen.
Ich muss erst nach Boppard das Bike holen.

Das bedeutet, vor 17:15 geht nicht.

greetz
Marco


----------



## LifesAGamble (21. Mai 2008)

von mir aus um sechs am pretzer...!?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Mai 2008)

ich wär auch für 6 pretzer. früher kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## superrocker73 (21. Mai 2008)

Gentlemen,

wäre gerne mitgekommen, habe aber genau diese Runde gestern schon gedreht...
Wer ist denn morgen im Brexbachtal dabei???


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Mai 2008)

von wo aus geht das denn morgen los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (21. Mai 2008)

Fahren mit dem Auto hin sonst sind durch Hin- und Rückfahrt schon 2 Stunden verloren...Treffen morgen um 12.00 Uhr vor dem Brüderkrankenhaus, einer kann noch bei mir mit...wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst!!!


----------



## Silenz (21. Mai 2008)

Also dann bis gleich um 18Uhr beim Pretzer.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Mai 2008)

jup. 

wegen morgen: ich könnte auch selbst fahren morgen, hab aber nur für ein rad platz. was heißt denn vor dem brüderkrankenhaus? wie fährt man das besten an? oder sind damit die parkplätze unter der brücke gemeint.


----------



## IronSwine (21. Mai 2008)

Würde morgen auch mitkommen. Von Brüderhaus aus gehts dann mit dem Auto weiter, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden? Wohin solls denn gehen?


----------



## IronSwine (21. Mai 2008)

@Mettwurst

Denke mal Treffpunkt sind die Parkplätze unter der Brücke.

Bis morgen  

PS: Irgendwelche Erkennungszeichen?



Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> jup.
> 
> wegen morgen: ich könnte auch selbst fahren morgen, hab aber nur für ein rad platz. was heißt denn vor dem brüderkrankenhaus? wie fährt man das besten an? oder sind damit die parkplätze unter der brücke gemeint.


----------



## superrocker73 (21. Mai 2008)

Brexbach-Tour wird wegen Zeitmangels auf Samstag verschoben, morgen findet aber trotzdem eine gepflegte Stadtwald-Runde für Frühaufsteher statt, Treffpunkt ist 9.00 Uhr vor der Halle Oberwerth!!!
Dickes sorry an alle, die sich auf's Brexbachtal gefreut haben, aber bis Samstag ist's ja nicht mehr sooo lange...Termin hierfür wird noch bekanntgegeben, Vorschläge sind natürlich immer willkommen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Mai 2008)

schade. samstags bin ich nicht da. mal sehen ob ich morgen um 9 uhr schon wach bin.


----------



## LifesAGamble (22. Mai 2008)

sehr gut, dann kann ich ja doch mit am samstag...aber vllt sollten wir relativ früh los...


----------



## Gustav (23. Mai 2008)

Was ist mit SAMSTAG??? Wenn gefahren wird  ich bin dabei......

Gruss MiC


----------



## LifesAGamble (23. Mai 2008)

wie gschaut's aus mit morgen? wieviel sind wir? wieviel autos?


----------



## Louise (23. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,

wäre morgen auch dabei. Komme dann mit Gustav.

Gruß matze


----------



## superrocker73 (23. Mai 2008)

Für alle Koblenzer: Morgen geht's dann wirklich in's Brexbachtal, treffen uns dort mit Gustav und Louise und kommt Martha ja auch noch  mit...
Würde sagen 10.30 Uhr bei mir (Brüderkrankenhaus). Bei mir und bebo ist jeweils noch ein Platz frei, wie immer gilt, wer zuerst schreibt mahlt zuerst! Alle anderen müssten sich dann untereinander verständigen und Fahrgemeinschaften bilden, wie gesagt, alles um 10.30 Uhr vor dem Brüderkrankenhaus Haupteingang um dann die anderen Biker um 11.00 Uhr in Bendorf Sayn am Schloß zu treffen!
Hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen morgen früh...


----------



## Louise (23. Mai 2008)

Also für Gustav und Louise ist es besser wenn wir um 11 uhr ans Schloß in Bendorf kommen weil es viel näher für uns ist.

Also Gustav und Louise kommen um 11 uhr ans Schloß in Bendorf Sayn.

Bis morgen dann


----------



## hexer70 (23. Mai 2008)

so leute, bin morgen auch am start  .
ist noch`n platz beim superrocker oder king chris frei???
würde sonst meinen fahrradgepäckdräger an mein auto kuppeln.
der ist leider nicht für unsere hobel konzipiert, müsste dann noch dran rum basteln. da passen dann 2 bikes drauf.


----------



## superrocker73 (23. Mai 2008)

Superrocker hat die stasi am Hals...und beim Christian hiermit auch der letzte Platz vergeben...an den hexer aus Winningen!!!
Bis morgen!


----------



## hexer70 (23. Mai 2008)

dann weiß ich ja was ich heute abend bei einem gepflegtem weizenbier zu tun habe.
wie sieht`s mit LifesAGamble aus, hab dann ja auch noch`n platz frei???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (23. Mai 2008)

ich fall für morgen aus...viel spaß euch!


----------



## superrocker73 (23. Mai 2008)

Louise schrieb:


> Also für Gustav und Louise ist es besser wenn wir um 11 uhr ans Schloß in Bendorf kommen weil es viel näher für uns ist.
> 
> Also Gustav und Louise kommen um 11 uhr ans Schloß in Bendorf Sayn.
> 
> Bis morgen dann



Also wie ausgemacht, ihr beiden seid die Biker, die wir um 11.00 Uhr am Schloss in bendorf sayn treffen werden...


----------



## Gustav (24. Mai 2008)

AB IN DEN BIKEPARK BOPPARD
Treffen uns oben auf dem Parkplatz an der Strecke. 
Bin um 11.30  da + Louise kommt ne halbe Stunde später.
Also wer Lust hat !? 
Dann bis morgen.....

Gruss MiC


----------



## Gustav (26. Mai 2008)

hatte wohl keiner LUST!?

Gruss MiC


----------



## superrocker73 (26. Mai 2008)

Naja, Lust schon, aber leider auch anderweitge Verpflichtungen...wie sieht's mit morgen Abend aus??? 18.00 Uhr Pretzer für ne kleine aber feine Lahnrunde???


----------



## Gustav (26. Mai 2008)

Hi, wohin soll es den gehen.

MiC


----------



## hexer70 (26. Mai 2008)

bin für morgen leider raus, muß bis mind 18.00 arbeiten..


----------



## superrocker73 (26. Mai 2008)

B1, U-Trails und wenn die Zeit es zulässt Rheinsteig Braubach!


----------



## SteFun76 (26. Mai 2008)

Servus Keule,

wo und was sind U-Trails?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (26. Mai 2008)

ich muss doch passen morgen...wohnungsübergabe!
dann wohl erst donnerstag...


----------



## superrocker73 (26. Mai 2008)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Servus Keule,
> 
> wo und was sind U-Trails?????



Tja mein Freund, morgen 18.00 Uhr Pretzer, ca. 3 h später wirst Du 's wissen... 
Ich sag nur soviel: Es lohnt sich...


----------



## Silenz (27. Mai 2008)

Joa, ich mach heut mit. Die faulen Knochen müssen mal wieder bewegt werden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Mai 2008)

Heute 18:00 Uhr Pretzer?
Und was ist mit Donnerstag?


----------



## superrocker73 (27. Mai 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Heute 18:00 Uhr Pretzer?
> Und was ist mit Donnerstag?



Donnerstag geht natürlich auch was, besprechen wir heute Abend...


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Mai 2008)

und wo geht es hin?
bin gestern erst zurück gekommen und habe keinen Nerv alles nach zu lesen.
Wer fährt denn mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stasi (27. Mai 2008)

> B1, U-Trails und wenn die Zeit es zulässt Rheinsteig Braubach!



du kommst einfach auch um 18:15 an die bushalte auf dem ah-berg, dort nehmen wir wieder den pretzer-mob in empfang..


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
was ist Donnerstag?
Lahnstein?
Wo sind die vielen Biker?
Zu heiß?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Mai 2008)

Ich bin morgen dabei. Wo's hingehen soll überlass ich aufgrund mangelnder Ortskenntnis anderen.


----------



## superrocker73 (28. Mai 2008)

Ja, Donnerstag (morgen) Lahnrunde!!!
Treffpunkt Do 18.00 Uhr Pretzer...


----------



## SteFun76 (28. Mai 2008)

PN Superrocker


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. Mai 2008)

ich werd heut schonma alle hindernisse aus dem weg räumen...


----------



## Silenz (28. Mai 2008)

Ja prima, am besten du fegst mal durch


----------



## stasi (28. Mai 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> ich werd heut schonma alle hindernisse aus dem weg räumen...


du warst nicht zufaellig auch auf dem hpfad unterwegs? just kidding..  
-der- stein ist wieder weg.. unauffindbar..


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. Mai 2008)

du warst nicht zufaellig auch auf dem hpfad unterwegs? just kidding..  
-der- stein ist wieder weg.. unauffindbar..[/QUOTE]


jetzt im ernst?  
nee, ich war heute doch nicht unterwegs...


----------



## superrocker73 (28. Mai 2008)

Bin morgen nicht dabei...viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (29. Mai 2008)

schaff's heut auch nich...viel spaß den anderen!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Mai 2008)

wer ist denn dann heute noch alles dabei? und wie war das? 18 uhr pretzer und dann zur bushalte allerheiligenberg?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Mai 2008)

Kann heute leider auch nicht.
Also an der Bushaltestelle wird keiner warten.


----------



## stasi (29. Mai 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> dann zur bushalte allerheiligenberg?


nicht wegen mir. komme nicht.


----------



## SteFun76 (29. Mai 2008)

@ LifesAGamble ( Alter Steineverschieber...)

Ich bin eben den Hexenpf. runter und kann das erneute fehlen des threadfüllenden Steines nur bestätigen  

Bis demnächst 
Stefun


----------



## LifesAGamble (29. Mai 2008)

jou, alles klar!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Mai 2008)

war ja ein bisschen schwach heute... nur zwei leute.


----------



## LifesAGamble (30. Mai 2008)

zur zeit teste ich schwalbes neuestes produkt und es hält was es verspricht...note 1 für den neuen danny durchschlag!


----------



## LifesAGamble (30. Mai 2008)

a propos mountainbiken...was is denn mit morgen???

so gegen frühen nachmittag? 15 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Mai 2008)

Habe Interesse, melde mich morgen noch mal.


----------



## bebo2403 (31. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte Abfahrt so ca. 1330 angepeilt und da an die für Donnerstag geplante Lahnrunde gedacht. Wenns etwas später losgehen soll, ist es aber auch OK.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2008)

Wohl zu früh augegeben?
Haben uns noch flux auf FF & Köba eingesaut, hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## superrocker73 (31. Mai 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wohl zu früh augegeben?
> Haben uns noch flux auf FF & Köba eingesaut, hat sich gelohnt.



FF frei???


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2008)

fast frei.
Nur der kleine Baum liegt da noch, aber den kann man umfahren.
Wem haben wir das zu verdanken?


----------



## Single-Trail (1. Juni 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> fast frei.
> Nur der kleine Baum liegt da noch, aber den kann man umfahren.
> Wem haben wir das zu verdanken?



Echt? Vielleicht hat sich der Hexer ausgetobt  
dann werd ich morgen mal vorbeischauen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hexer70 (1. Juni 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> Echt? Vielleicht hat sich der Hexer ausgetobt
> dann werd ich morgen mal vorbeischauen....




nee nee, das war ich diesmal nicht.
müssen wohl irgendwelche hobbits unterwegs gewesen sein


----------



## IronSwine (1. Juni 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> a propos mountainbiken...was is denn mit morgen???
> 
> so gegen frühen nachmittag? 15 Uhr?


Hi 
Heute 15 Uhr? Oder fällt das aus?


----------



## superrocker73 (1. Juni 2008)

IronSwine schrieb:


> Hi
> Heute 15 Uhr? Oder fällt das aus?



Hallo Eisenschwein,

da hast Du leider etwas spät gepostet, wir waren heute! ab ca. 13.00 Uhr an der Lahn unterwegs...nächstes Mal ein wenig früher...

Gruß...LightweightAluminiumPig


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Juni 2008)

Wat geht Do?


----------



## LifesAGamble (2. Juni 2008)

ich will...nein, ich muss morgen fahrradfahren!
wer noch?


----------



## Single-Trail (2. Juni 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> ich will...nein, ich muss morgen fahrradfahren!
> wer noch?



dito


----------



## superrocker73 (2. Juni 2008)

Bin am Donnerstag dabei, muss morgen leider pausieren und meine Wunden lecken...


----------



## LifesAGamble (2. Juni 2008)

also morgen ne schöne runde...wohin auch immer!
wann, wo?


----------



## stasi (2. Juni 2008)

17:45 - oberwerth


----------



## Single-Trail (3. Juni 2008)

hmm wir könnten uns natürlich auch den Dienstagtreffleuten anschließen, schließlich ist ja Dienstag   die machen nicht so viel Fahrtechnik aber bisschen Ausdauer-Training kann ja mal nicht schaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2008)

Werde mich heute mal der Dienstagsgruppe anschließen.


----------



## superrocker73 (3. Juni 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Werde mich heute mal der Dienstagsgruppe anschließen.



Fahre vielleicht auch mit der Dienstaggruppe mit auf Waldwegen, da kann mir nix passieren...bis später vielleicht...


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2008)

Nix passieren?
Wenn da einer ausschert........................, kannst tot bei bleiben!


----------



## LifesAGamble (3. Juni 2008)

wieso nur waldwege? ich denke ma wir können ja auch ma links oder rechts runterfahren, oder nich?


----------



## stasi (3. Juni 2008)

na wenn ihr euch den adrenalinkick auf waldwegen holen wollt, werde ich meine runde etwas frueher drehen.. ueber stock und stein..


----------



## Single-Trail (3. Juni 2008)

> Werde mich heute mal der Dienstagsgruppe anschließen.
> 
> Fahre vielleicht auch mit der Dienstaggruppe mit auf Waldwegen, da kann mir nix passieren...bis später vielleicht...
> 
> denke ma wir können ja auch ma links oder rechts runterfahren



Gut gut, dann seid ihr ja vielleicht auch heute bei den Di-Leuten dabei... freue mich schon! bis nachher


----------



## LifesAGamble (3. Juni 2008)

also was denn nun?
ich werd auf jeden fall fahren, ob dienstagsgruppe oder nicht...oder ich mach meine eigene gruppe auf  
wer will mit mir los?
und wann?


----------



## superrocker73 (3. Juni 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> also was denn nun?
> ich werd auf jeden fall fahren, ob dienstagsgruppe oder nicht...oder ich mach meine eigene gruppe auf
> wer will mit mir los?
> und wann?



18.00 Uhr Mainzer Straße/Ecke Januarius-Zick-Straße!!!!!!


----------



## LifesAGamble (3. Juni 2008)

oder will jemand früher los und fp und köba fahren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2008)

Na wenn die Dienstasgruppe in den Stadtwald fährt kann man sich ja doch zu Schluss die Köba runter abseilen?
Ich denke wir finden den Weg dann in den Biergarten zurück.
Bis gleich


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Juni 2008)

Na wie sieht es heute aus?
18:00 Uhr Pretzer, wer ist dabei?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Juni 2008)

ich


----------



## stasi (5. Juni 2008)

leider nicht..


----------



## LifesAGamble (5. Juni 2008)

bin aufgrund von technischem ko auch raus für heute...


----------



## Single-Trail (5. Juni 2008)

Bin am Start 18Uhr Pretzer! #Superrocker  kommt eventuell auch mit neuer Gabel  bis Später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Juni 2008)

Jau, haut rinne!


----------



## Silenz (5. Juni 2008)

Bin auch dabei. 
Bis gleich


----------



## Tiger 2001 (5. Juni 2008)

Hi,

werde heute auch dabei sein, hoffentlich schafe ich das jetzt noch pünktlich!

GT


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juni 2008)

hat jemand lust heute auf ne runde radeln muss aber wieder um 1600 uhr zu hause sein mfg philipp


----------



## superrocker73 (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wer heute Lust auf eine kleine Pre-EM-Stadtwald (Fpf-Kö)-Runde hat darf sich gerne um 18.00 Uhr am Pretzer Biergarten einfinden...


----------



## superrocker73 (10. Juni 2008)

Was geht heute, jemand Lust??? 18.00 Uhr Pretzer


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich früh genug Feierabend habe ja.


----------



## superrocker73 (11. Juni 2008)

Wer ist morgen Abend um

18.00 Uhr am Pretzer Biergarten???


----------



## Silenz (12. Juni 2008)

Ich werd da sein.


----------



## superrocker73 (12. Juni 2008)

Trotz Fußball??? Das lob ich mir...Steffen kommt wohl auch mit, da sind wir schon zu dritt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (12. Juni 2008)

Moin Leute, 

heute schon Radio gehört? 

Wer ist der Biker der sich in Boppard einige Knochenbrüche zugezogen hat und jetzt in Ko im Krankenhaus liegt. 

Greetz
Stefun


----------



## superrocker73 (12. Juni 2008)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> heute schon Radio gehört?
> 
> ...



Du sollst Versicherungen verkaufen und nicht Radio hören meen Jung...so wirst Du's nie zu was bringen!
Abgesehen davon weiß ich nicht, wer sich dort so schlimm gesemmelt hat, von mir aber auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mc_Fly (12. Juni 2008)

I Love RPR1.

Hauptsache Dramatik .... . 

Um´s mal richtig zu stellen.
Der Biker ist bei normaler Fahrt (kein DH´ler) gestürzt
und hat sich das "nur" Schlüsselbein gebrochen.
(nicht Falsch verstehen. Das "nur" habe ich wegen der Aussage "Mehrere Knochenbrüche" geschrieben)

Er hat ca. 200 meter vorm dem Ende Abschnitt 1 (Kreuzung Str.)
gelegen.  Da das Rote Kreuz "nur" mit 2 People´s vor Ort war, 
wurde die Feuerwehr zur Trageunterstüzung angefordert.

Das war´s fürs erste ....

Auch ich wünsche dem Biker alles gute.

greetz
Marco


----------



## superrocker73 (12. Juni 2008)

Mädels, ich glaube, wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie jetzt gerade (Nieselregen par excellence...) bleib ich doch lieber zu Hause und schaue mir Fußball an!!!
Wenn es trocken ist komme ich aber...


----------



## Single-Trail (12. Juni 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Mädels, ich glaube, wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie jetzt gerade (Nieselregen par excellence...) bleib ich doch lieber zu Hause und schaue mir Fußball an!!!
> Wenn es trocken ist komme ich aber...



Kann ich dann vorbei kommen und mir die Protektoren abholen?


----------



## superrocker73 (12. Juni 2008)

Wird heute nicht mehr aufhören zu regnen...bleibe zu Hause!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juni 2008)

Ich schenke mir das auch.


----------



## Single-Trail (12. Juni 2008)

RockyRider dein Postfach ist voll .... ehm ich Bräuchte mal die Adresse für Morgen


----------



## LifesAGamble (12. Juni 2008)

da war sie wohl, die schafskälte...
da hab ich ja nix verpasst und die neue küche eingebaut!

und zagreb steht kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (12. Juni 2008)

Unglaublich, und ich bin mit 'ner Kroatin verheiratet und kann mir jetzt wieder die nächsten 5 Jahre die Sprüche von der Schwiegermutter anhören...


----------



## SteFun76 (13. Juni 2008)

Hey Superrocker,

check mal Deine Mails....... @ web de


----------



## Speedpower (17. Juni 2008)

Hiho, 
kurze Frage kennt hier jemand einen Matthias Spies aus Koblenz? Ist auf jeden Fall auch biker


Gruß Jens


----------



## Single-Trail (18. Juni 2008)

Speedpower schrieb:


> Hiho,
> kurze Frage kennt hier jemand einen Matthias Spies aus Koblenz? Ist auf jeden Fall auch biker
> 
> 
> Gruß Jens



fährt der ein weißes Canyon Race Fully?


----------



## Speedpower (18. Juni 2008)

Hast ne Pn...


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Juni 2008)

Wie sieht es heute mit einem Qucky in Protektoren aus?
18:00 Uhr "Pretzer"?
Wer hat Böcke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Juni 2008)

also ich wär dabei.


----------



## superrocker73 (18. Juni 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es heute mit einem Qucky in Protektoren aus?
> 18:00 Uhr "Pretzer"?
> Wer hat Böcke?



Bin leider schon mit meiner Frau für 'nen Quicky mit Protektoren aber ansonsten ohne Klamotten verabredet.
habe außerdem in den letzten beiden Tagen sämtliche Attraktionen der Umgebung abgefahren...

Aber morgen wäre was drin...


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Juni 2008)

Bin auf jeden Fall 18:00 UHr am Pretzer


----------



## hexer70 (18. Juni 2008)

...

Aber morgen wäre was drin...[/QUOTE]

jou, morgen wäre bei mir auch was drin, also natürlich bike-teschnisch gesehen...


----------



## superrocker73 (18. Juni 2008)

Jo, dann würde ich einfach mal sagen morgen um 18.00 Uhr am Pretzer Biergarten und 'ne schöne gemütliche Stadtwaldrunde und dann vielleicht die 1. Halbzeit irgendwo im Biergarten???


----------



## Single-Trail (18. Juni 2008)

heute hats bei mir nicht geklappt aber Morgen sollte es passen 

....aaaaber schon wieder Stadtwald ???  

hmm sagten wir nicht 18:30 wegen dem einen Typen??


----------



## superrocker73 (18. Juni 2008)

Der Kollege Matthias hat aufgrund Schulterprellung beim gestrigen Ausritt leider abgesagt...


----------



## Single-Trail (19. Juni 2008)

Dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juni 2008)

bin heute dabei


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juni 2008)

könnt ihr vielleicht bis 18:15 Uhr warten?
Bin vielleicht etwas später, würde aber gerne mit.

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (19. Juni 2008)

geht klar


----------



## LifesAGamble (22. Juni 2008)

echt schlimm, dass man ohne internet zuhause kaum noch überleben kann 
schwingt sich heute im lauf des tages jeman aufs rad??


----------



## Bullet (22. Juni 2008)

sicherlich, stimme ich dir voll zu !


----------



## sebot.rlp (22. Juni 2008)

Ich werde heute so gegen 16-17 Uhr nach F1 eine kleine Runde drehen.


----------



## Siegfried (23. Juni 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/7/8/5/_/thumb/IMG_12581?0


----------



## superrocker73 (23. Juni 2008)

Siegfried schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/7/8/5/_/thumb/IMG_12581?0



Was soll der Kack?


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juni 2008)

Was ist am Donnerstag?
Mal Rheinsteig?
Wenn ja, 18:00 Uhr in Lahnstein auf der Lahnbrücke am Globus?
Also, wie sieht es aus?


----------



## superrocker73 (23. Juni 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Was ist am Donnerstag?
> Mal Rheinsteig?
> Wenn ja, 18:00 Uhr in Lahnstein auf der Lahnbrücke am Globus?
> Also, wie sieht es aus?



Sorry, ich habe Fahrverbot bis nächste Woche Mittwoch...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Juni 2008)

Ich bin Donnerstag dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (23. Juni 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Was ist am Donnerstag?
> Mal Rheinsteig?
> Wenn ja, 18:00 Uhr in Lahnstein auf der Lahnbrücke am Globus?
> Also, wie sieht es aus?



Gut sieht es aus


----------



## hexer70 (23. Juni 2008)

18.00 uhr könnte bei mir etwas knapp werden, versuche aber auch donnerstag am start zu sein


----------



## sebot.rlp (23. Juni 2008)

Wo soll es denn genau entlang gehen. Ausschließlich Rheinsteig?


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juni 2008)

Dachte bis Braubach am Rhein entlang, sonst wird es zu weit.
Ab da Rheinstieg bis oberhalb Osterspai.
Dort über Höhe und Trail runter nach Filsen.

Vielleicht mit Fähre nach Boppard und über 4Seeenblick zurück.
Oder mit der Bahn, oder Aspalt dengeln....

Je nach Lust und Zeit.
Sollten aber nicht trödeln.


----------



## Single-Trail (24. Juni 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Dachte bis Braubach am Rhein entlang, sonst wird es zu weit.
> Ab da Rheinstieg bis oberhalb Osterspai.
> Dort über Höhe und Trail runter nach Filsen.
> 
> ...



klingt Gut  mal wieder was Anderes, als die übliche SW-Runde


----------



## Siegfried (24. Juni 2008)

Siegfried schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/7/8/5/_/thumb/IMG_12581?0



Jetzt aber Richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (24. Juni 2008)

unten freigeshaped und oben ausgebessert, oder wie?

Jetzt aber bitte kein Anfahrtbeschreibung reinstellen und die üblichen Kürzel verwenden


----------



## hexer70 (24. Juni 2008)

Siegfried schrieb:


> Jetzt aber Richtig.



keine ahnung was das soll, oder is was mit dem fahrrad


----------



## "KaiHawai" (24. Juni 2008)

silence like ever before?????


----------



## Bullet (24. Juni 2008)

zum bild - sieht sehr gut aus ! grüss mir den trail ! (wie oft bin ich den schon runter ??????)


----------



## Siegfried (24. Juni 2008)

Bullet schrieb:


> zum bild - sieht sehr gut aus ! grüss mir den trail ! (wie oft bin ich den schon runter ??????)



Wird gemacht.

Gruß.


----------



## XstützradX (24. Juni 2008)

hallo!
ich werde mich demnächst wohl regelmäßiger in koblenz aufhalten bzw. voraussichtlich zum 1.8 nach koblenz ziehen und wollte mich schon mal erkundigen ob es dh/fr-strecken in koblenz und umgebung gibt, abgesehen von boppard, und ob es menschen gibt, die lust hätten mir das alles  zu zeigen und zusammen mal bisschen zu heitzen?!?
liebe grüße


----------



## Single-Trail (24. Juni 2008)

XstützradX schrieb:


> hallo!
> ich werde mich demnächst wohl regelmäßiger in koblenz aufhalten bzw. voraussichtlich zum 1.8 nach koblenz ziehen und wollte mich schon mal erkundigen ob es dh/fr-strecken in koblenz und umgebung gibt, abgesehen von boppard, und ob es menschen gibt, die lust hätten mir das alles  zu zeigen und zusammen mal bisschen zu heitzen?!?
> liebe grüße



ne Sorry da biste in Koblenz und Umgebung falsch, da gibt es nur den Bopparder Bikepark....


----------



## bebo2403 (24. Juni 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Was ist am Donnerstag?
> Mal Rheinsteig?
> Wenn ja, 18:00 Uhr in Lahnstein auf der Lahnbrücke am Globus?
> Also, wie sieht es aus?


Läuft. Hoffe, dass ich es bis 18 Uhr schaffe.


----------



## XstützradX (24. Juni 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> ne Sorry da biste in Koblenz und Umgebung falsch, da gibt es nur den Bopparder Bikepark....



mmh, ok aber so nen paar nette abfahrten gibts doch bestimmt, also nich nur so reine kilometerstecken, weil es ja schon recht hügelig in der gegend ist


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juni 2008)

Außer dem Bikepark haben wir noch die eine andere Abfahrt.
Sind nicht die Schlechtesten, kommt drauf an was du erwartest.

Kannst dich gerne mal anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XstützradX (25. Juni 2008)

also bin jetzt nicht der hardcoreprofi-rider, im gegenteil, ich fahr erst seit 2 jahren, von daher is das schon ganz gut so, denke ich
superrocker73 hat mir auch schon was erzählt und das klang echt nett fand ich


----------



## stasi (25. Juni 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Also, wie sieht es aus?



bin dabei.


----------



## Bullet (25. Juni 2008)

XstützradX schrieb:


> also bin jetzt nicht der hardcoreprofi-rider, im gegenteil, ich fahr erst seit 2 jahren, von daher is das schon ganz gut so, denke ich
> superrocker73 hat mir auch schon was erzählt und das klang echt nett fand ich



der rocker hat recht - in kowelenz in der der umgebung geht schon einiges : bikepark in boppard, singletrails im stadtwald, dirtspot in mühlheim- kärlich und massenweise secret spotz, die du schnell mit diesen leuten hier kennenlernen wirst.

mfg von nem Ex- koblenzer


----------



## XstützradX (25. Juni 2008)

yo! ich freu mich echt immer mehr darauf leute und spots kennen zulernen hab gelesen, das es bei andernach-eich ja auch noch nen netten spot gibt, da gibts ja hier auch nen thread mit photos und allem drum und dran, wie gesagt is ja landschaftlich auch alles gut geeignet!komm ürsprünglich selber auch aus der gegend!


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juni 2008)

OK, warte dann um 18:00 Uhr auf der Lahnbrücke beim Globus in Lahnstein.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Juni 2008)

für die koblenzer 17:45 pretzer?


----------



## Louise (26. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,

für Samstag was geplant?

Gruß M.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Juni 2008)

da sich keiner gemeldet hat, fahre ich direkt nach lahnstein.


----------



## Gustav (26. Juni 2008)

HI,  

was ist mit SAMSTAG.....??????


Gruss M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Juni 2008)

Samstag?
Hab viel um die Ohren, komme heute vielleicht zu einem Quicky.
Verabreden kann ich mich leider nicht, zu unsicher.


----------



## Louise (28. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,

wer bock hat 13.30Uhr Oberwerth-Stadion.
Gustav und Louise sind da.

Gruß M.


----------



## Gustav (28. Juni 2008)




----------



## thto (29. Juni 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> ne Sorry da biste in Koblenz und Umgebung falsch, da gibt es nur den Bopparder Bikepark....



sind gestern von balduinstein nach nassau auf dem lahnhöhenweg mit kleinen gewollten umwegen... bis auf bald
Thorsten
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4894003&postcount=392


----------



## superrocker73 (30. Juni 2008)

TaG,

wer ist morgen dabei???

18.00 UHR Pretzer Biergarten


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Juni 2008)

bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (30. Juni 2008)

Komme vielleicht auch wenn ich es schaffe. Wo soll es denn hingehen?

EDIT: Wie wäre es mal mit Boppard? Bleibt ja lange genug hell.


----------



## superrocker73 (30. Juni 2008)

Na das klingt ja mal gut...Hauptsache, wir schaffen's noch zu 'nem gepflegten Weizen am Pretzer zu sein...
Und bis 21.30 Uhr können wir ja mal locker fahren, also warum nicht Boppard??? Mir soll es egal sein, bin nach überstandener Krankheit für alle Schandtaten bereit...


----------



## sebot.rlp (30. Juni 2008)

Dann bis morgen, falls mir nichts mehr dazwischen kommt.


----------



## superrocker73 (30. Juni 2008)

ok, seeeeeeeeeeees [email protected] and sleep well..!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XstützradX (1. Juli 2008)

damn!!jetzt bin ich gerade bis donnerstag in koblenz und hab meine karre aber nicht dabei, weil ich dachte ich hätte keine zeit zum biken, dabei hätte ich mich heute locker anschließen können!!!naja, beim nächsten mal hoffe ihr hattet spaß


----------



## superrocker73 (2. Juli 2008)

XstützradX schrieb:


> damn!!jetzt bin ich gerade bis donnerstag in koblenz und hab meine karre aber nicht dabei, weil ich dachte ich hätte keine zeit zum biken, dabei hätte ich mich heute locker anschließen können!!!naja, beim nächsten mal hoffe ihr hattet spaß



Pech für Dich, hättest heute die eine oder andere Attraktion der Umgebung erleben dürfen...schade, bring halt nächstes mal Dein Bike mit.
Und übrigens, Zeit zum Biken immer...!!!!


----------



## Single-Trail (2. Juli 2008)

Ups das sollte eigentlich eine PM werden


----------



## superrocker73 (2. Juli 2008)

Wer Lust hat darf sich morgen um 18.00 Uhr am Pretzer zu einer kleinen Stadtwaldrunde einfinden!!!


----------



## XstützradX (3. Juli 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Pech für Dich, hättest heute die eine oder andere Attraktion der Umgebung erleben dürfen...schade, bring halt nächstes mal Dein Bike mit.
> Und übrigens, Zeit zum Biken immer...!!!!



tja, stimmt schon, zeit zum biken muss einfach immer sein!!!naja, aber bei mir is jetzt alles so weit klar und ich wohn dann ab august wieder koblenz!und dann bin ich auf jeden fall dabei


----------



## Single-Trail (3. Juli 2008)

Wer ist heute am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juli 2008)

bin heute nicht dabei.

@single trail:
Hab die Klemmen nicht vergessen, nur wenig Zeit. Aber wir bekommen das noch geregelt.


----------



## Single-Trail (3. Juli 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> bin heute nicht dabei.
> 
> @single trail:
> Hab die Klemmen nicht vergessen, nur wenig Zeit. Aber wir bekommen das noch geregelt.



jap kein Problem


----------



## stasi (3. Juli 2008)

ismirzunass


----------



## Single-Trail (3. Juli 2008)

stasi schrieb:


> ismirzunass



was macht der Kopf?? hab gehört dich hat es geschmissen...


----------



## stasi (3. Juli 2008)

nur ein kratzer..
einen schoenen menschen entstellt nichts..


----------



## Single-Trail (3. Juli 2008)

stasi schrieb:


> nur ein kratzer..
> einen schoenen menschen entstellt nichts..



Deshalb mach ich mir ja sorgen


----------



## bigbadone (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust und Zeit diese Woche Abends noch ne kleine bzw. größere Runde zu drehen? Bin neu hier in Koblenz und hab bis jetzt nur den Rheinsteig erkundet. Machts gut und evtl. bis dann.   

Christian


----------



## hexer70 (7. Juli 2008)

ich würde gerne mal wieder den pfad der verschwundenen steine befahren.

*treffpunkt donnerstag 18.00 uhr rhein-mosel-halle*


----------



## superrocker73 (7. Juli 2008)

hexer70 schrieb:


> ich würde gerne mal wieder den pfad der verschwundenen steine befahren.
> 
> *treffpunkt donnerstag 18.00 uhr rhein-mosel-halle*



Werde mal meinen Doktor konsultieren und um Erlaubnis fragen, vielleicht stellt er mir ja kurzfristig ein Visum für Winningen aus...ich glaub's eher nicht aber fragen kann man ja mal...!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigbadone (8. Juli 2008)

bin dabei, 18 Uhr Rhein Mosel Halle.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Juli 2008)

Ein Weizen für den Wettergott.............


----------



## superrocker73 (9. Juli 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ein Weizen für den Wettergott.............



Das sieht glaub' ich für den kompletten Rest der Woche eher bescheiden wenn nicht sogar total beschissen aus...Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für Ko und Umgebung pendelt bis Sonntag irgendwo zwischen 80 und 100 %, will euch nicht die Hoffnung nehmen aber ich denke fast das gibt leider keinen mit morgen!!!
Werde ich mich wohl die nächsten Tage im (überdachten) Parkhaus aufhalten und an meinen Wheeliekünsten feilen...dann klappt's vielleicht noch bis zum Sommer....2012!!!


----------



## bigbadone (10. Juli 2008)

Also Wetter.com sagt

Abends  	
[Bezugszeit: 17:00 - 22:00 Uhr]
Niederschlag: 0.3 mm
35 % Risiko

Ich würde sagen der Wettergott hat sein Weizen bekommen....

Christian


----------



## sebot.rlp (10. Juli 2008)

Ich bin heute voraussichtlich auch dabei. Werde aber an der Gülser Brücke erst dazu stoßen. Müsstest ja so gegen 18:15 Uhr da sein?!


----------



## SteFun76 (10. Juli 2008)

Hey Superrocker, 

alte Bakterienschleuder........ wieder auf dem Dampfer??

Werde heute abend wohl in höhe der Autobahnüberführung dazu stoßen..

Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juli 2008)

Na und wer ist nun heute Abend an der Rhein- Mosel Halle?????????


----------



## bebo2403 (10. Juli 2008)

Hier. Ich!
Und der Hexer, oder?
Und mein Nachbar!


----------



## sebot.rlp (10. Juli 2008)

Kommt ihr dann so ca. 18:15 Uhr an der Gülser Brücke (Gülser Seite)?


----------



## hexer70 (10. Juli 2008)

Schitt, muß leider kurzfristig absagen


----------



## bebo2403 (13. Juli 2008)

Heute 14 Uhr, ne schnelle Runde B1 usw!
LifeIsAGamble und ich.
Hat noch jemand Lust?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juli 2008)

Schnelle Runde = Quicky?
Frag mal den Hexer................


----------



## IronSwine (13. Juli 2008)

Wäre auch dabei. Treffpunkt?

Wetter schaut übringens super aus:
http://www.accuweather.com/world-fo...veler=0&locCode=EUR|DE|GM012|KOBLENZ&metric=1


----------



## bebo2403 (13. Juli 2008)

14 Uhr, vor der Rhein-Mosel-Halle!?


----------



## IronSwine (13. Juli 2008)

OK! Vorne oder unten am Rhein?


----------



## bebo2403 (13. Juli 2008)

Vor der Halle
CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (14. Juli 2008)

So Mädels, die Streptokokken sind endgültig besiegt und kommen hoffentlich nicht mehr so schnell wieder!!!

Morgen Dienstag Abend 18.00 Uhr Pretzer Stadtwaldrunde

Wer ist dabei???


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Juli 2008)

Stoße heute doch zu euch, hoffentlich liest das noch jemand!
Bin ggf. 5min zu spät, bitte warten...


----------



## >Helge< (15. Juli 2008)

N´abend!

Sind heute auch für dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal wieder Stadtwald gefahren, habt ihr die neuen Kicker auf der KöBa gebaut? 

....man merkt schon das der Trail inzwischen häufiger frequentiert wird.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal da oder auf dem F-Pfad....


----------



## superrocker73 (16. Juli 2008)

So wer hat Lust auf einen kleinen Ausflug nach Boppard??? WK und evtl. noch eine Abfahrt (BL, R, Park???)...

Treffpunkt 18.00 Uhr Pretzer Biergarten


----------



## sebot.rlp (17. Juli 2008)

fährt heute jemand?


----------



## IronSwine (17. Juli 2008)

Ich würde ja mitfahren. Was sagt denn das Wetter? Hab gehört gegen 17 Uhr soll es regen geben...


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Juli 2008)

Bin dabei.


----------



## IronSwine (17. Juli 2008)

Zwischen 18 und 22 Uhr soll es trocken sein. Treffpunkt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Juli 2008)

Pretzer, wie immer.
Hoffe dass es stimmt mit dem Regen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronSwine (17. Juli 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Pretzer, wie immer.
> Hoffe dass es stimmt mit dem Regen!



http://www.accuweather.com/world-fo...veler=0&locCode=EUR|DE|GM012|KOBLENZ&metric=1


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Juli 2008)

Sorry, muss leider kurzfristig absagen!!!!


----------



## superrocker73 (20. Juli 2008)

Jemand Lust eine kleine Runde im Stadtwald zu drehen???
18.00 Uhr Pretzer


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Juli 2008)

Meine Badehose ist noch nicht trocken...........


----------



## superrocker73 (20. Juli 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Meine Badehose ist noch nicht trocken...........



Meine auch nicht, ist wohl wegen Regen abgesagt...


----------



## SteFun76 (21. Juli 2008)

@ Superrocker73

check this...... da ist trocken alder  http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/index.php?id=109
Uhrzeit 11.42 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (21. Juli 2008)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> @ Superrocker73
> 
> check this...... da ist trocken alder  http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/index.php?id=109
> Uhrzeit 11.42 Uhr.



Guck doch einfach jetzt mal nach...


----------



## SteFun76 (21. Juli 2008)

Jo, jetzt ist nass.........


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Juli 2008)

Leichter Schneefall, an und?
Hauptsache es regnet nicht!


----------



## bigbadone (21. Juli 2008)

Servus an alle,

Ab Donnerstag solls wieder schön sein. Deshalb würde ich vorschlagen Do Abend ne Runde zu drehen... wie schauts?

Christian


----------



## superrocker73 (21. Juli 2008)

bigbadone schrieb:


> Servus an alle,
> 
> Ab Donnerstag solls wieder schön sein. Deshalb würde ich vorschlagen Do Abend ne Runde zu drehen... wie schauts?
> 
> Christian



Sorry, aber da sind einige der Pretzer-Meute leider hierhin ausgeflogen

http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/


----------



## sebot.rlp (21. Juli 2008)

Donnerstag müsste passen. 18 Uhr wieder am Pretzer?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Juli 2008)

ich bin donnerstag wahrscheinlich dabei.


----------



## Single-Trail (23. Juli 2008)

Single-Trail, der aus Polen zurück gekommen ist, Warschau sau geil fand und sich total über eine normale Tastatur freut, ist auch wieder am Start!!

_üÜöÖäÄß_


----------



## LifesAGamble (23. Juli 2008)

juhuu, internet is daaa!

will zufällig heute jemand ne runde drehen???


----------



## bigbadone (23. Juli 2008)

Jo,

wäre heute Abend für ne kleine Runde zu haben. Hab dir ne Mail mit Telefonnummer geschickt. Evtl. bis dann.

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigbadone (23. Juli 2008)

....ansonsten Donnerstag 18 Uhr am Prezer


----------



## LifesAGamble (23. Juli 2008)

sry, war leider schon unterwegs...dann bisam DO!


----------



## LifesAGamble (24. Juli 2008)

wo soll's denn heute hingehen? wie wär's denn mit der richtung boppard? Alter WK, BL und/oder RIP?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. Juli 2008)

da wär ich dafür! da war ich nämlich noch nicht!


----------



## LifesAGamble (26. Juli 2008)

...und morgen geht nichts?


----------



## Frank.B (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo Kowelenzer Jungs und Mädels.....
kennt Ihr in Koblenz und/oder Umgebung eine schöne nicht zu bergige Strecke mit losem Split / Schotter Untergrund ???


----------



## LifesAGamble (27. Juli 2008)

nee nee...nix mehr los hier!


----------



## Silenz (27. Juli 2008)

So lang ist's her,aber ich muss doch jetzt mal-wem auch immer- für diese phänomenale Modifizierung des Köbakickers danken. Jetzt macht das Ding auch nem XC-Fahrer Spass. 
Will doch mal sehen, ob ich nicht an einem Donnerstag mal wieder mitfahr.

Greez an alle und bis denn


----------



## superrocker73 (27. Juli 2008)

Vielen Dank auch an die Primaten, die wieder auf der Königsbacher rumgewütet haben, einen Kicker demoliert haben und die Einzelteile demonstrativ auf dem Trail verteilt haben.
Nur soviel sei gesagt: Es waren definitiv keine Waldarbeiter sondern MTB'ler, die es nicht drauf haben. Dabei konnte man das Teil ganz einfach umfahren. Nochmals Dankeschön, wenn ihr wüsstet, wieviel Arbeit es macht sowas zu bauen würdet ihr eure dreckigen Gammelpfoten davon weglassen.

Ich habe fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (28. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich sollte man vorraussetzen können dass man:
1. solche Dinger nicht mitnimmt wenn man es nicht richtig kann und: 
2. wieder repariert, wenn man dabei dann doch etwas zerstört!

Tut mir Leid um Eure Arbeit, aber das meinte ich mit der gestiegenen Frequentierung...gerade Leute die die Trails nicht kennen ist es oft egal was daraus wird! .....leider!

Ich habe in der Nähe der Köba aber auch schon eine ganze Horde Kids getroffen die wissen wollten wo man denn hier mal so richtig fahren kann...!?!?


----------



## superrocker73 (28. Juli 2008)

Ist halt schade, die einzige Kosequenz ist halt niemandem mehr irgendwelche Trails zu zeigen bzw. Leute mitzunehmen...es war nicht das erste Mal, daß ein von uns mühsam erbautes Teil einfach so gesprengt wurde!


----------



## Antilles (29. Juli 2008)

Hey hallo
ich fahre jetzt schon ein weilchen mountainbike, aber nur so feldwege und so....
jetzt wollte ich mal fragen wo es ein par einfachere trails gibt (koblenz und umgebung) wo man mal ein bisschen üben kann
möglichst ohne rampen, tabels sind in ordnung.

mfg Antilles


----------



## LifesAGamble (29. Juli 2008)

jemand der heut abend noch ne runde drehen will?


----------



## Antilles (29. Juli 2008)

hab leider training...
vllt die nächsten tage:-D


----------



## SteFun76 (29. Juli 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> jemand der heut abend noch ne runde drehen will?




Servus Keule,

lass uns mal lieber ne runde Angeln gehen. Wie alt ist das Bild von dem Hecht???? Da bin ich wirklich sprachlos. Gülser Brücke ist ja bekannt, aber bisher nur für Zander.....

Maild Dich doch mal.....

CU
Stefun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (29. Juli 2008)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Servus Keule,
> 
> lass uns mal lieber ne runde Angeln gehen. Wie alt ist das Bild von dem Hecht???? Da bin ich wirklich sprachlos. Gülser Brücke ist ja bekannt, aber bisher nur für Zander.....
> 
> ...




http://www.angelforum.raubfischfreunde.de/forum2006/portal.php


----------



## LifesAGamble (29. Juli 2008)

hmm, ich seh da nix...


----------



## Hirnie (30. Juli 2008)

Gestern Abend am See...

3 Kapitale Bisse! Leider konnten wir nur einen Landen da wir mit sehr feinen Material gefischt haben!!


----------



## LifesAGamble (30. Juli 2008)

also bevor das hier jetzt zum anglerforum ausartet...


----------



## superrocker73 (30. Juli 2008)

Unglaublich tolle Hechte seid ihr...
Darf man noch fragen wie es morgen Abend 18.00 Uhr Pretzer aussieht oder seid ihr nur noch mit eurer langen Rute unterwegs????


----------



## Antilles (30. Juli 2008)

wer wo oder was ist der Pretzer ???


----------



## superrocker73 (30. Juli 2008)

Antilles schrieb:


> wer wo oder was ist der Pretzer ???



Pretzer Biergarten am Rhein...übrigens, wenn ich auch mal vom Thema abweichen darf, ich weiß, es ist peinlich, aber ich bin gerade sooooo stolz...hier beweist gerade mal mein 12-jähriger Sohn wer hier die dicken Klöten in der Buchse hat...

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=CAhNlubEGS8


----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. Juli 2008)

ich bin morgen dabei


----------



## hexer70 (30. Juli 2008)

zitat superrocker73:
...hier beweist gerade mal mein 12-jähriger Sohn wer hier die dicken Klöten in der Buchse hat...

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=CAhNlubEGS8[/QUOTE]

jou, coole *******! respekt 

aber die dicken klöten hat er bestimmt nicht vom papa


----------



## Antilles (30. Juli 2008)

klasse skateboarding!

wie weit fahrt ihr denn morgen?
und wo wollt ihr eig lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (30. Juli 2008)

> aber die dicken klöten hat er bestimmt nicht vom papa





der Kleine geht ja mal richtig ab...


----------



## superrocker73 (30. Juli 2008)

Antilles schrieb:


> klasse skateboarding!
> 
> wie weit fahrt ihr denn morgen?
> und wo wollt ihr eig lang?



Keine Ahnung, schaun mer mal...bestimmt mehr als 20 aber (auch bestimmt) weniger als 50 km...höchstwahrscheinlich in der Umgebung von Koblenz!


----------



## superrocker73 (30. Juli 2008)

Hab gerade mal was lustiges gefunden...also Freunde, vor Publikum erst wheelen wenn es wirklich funktioniert...

http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/08073001.html


----------



## SteFun76 (31. Juli 2008)

Wenigstens einer in der Familie der "Dicke Eier hat" 

Respekt


----------



## Antilles (31. Juli 2008)

na dann versuch ich mal mit euch mitzuhalten...
dann bis heut abend...

@video: man ist der blöd!


----------



## Single-Trail (31. Juli 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal was lustiges gefunden...also Freunde, vor Publikum erst wheelen wenn es wirklich funktioniert...
> 
> http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/08073001.html



Naja zumindest hat er es geschafft die Aktion geplant aussehen zu lassen


----------



## superrocker73 (31. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe es liest noch jemand, bei mir sieht's schlecht aus, schaffe es heute leider nicht bis 18.00 Uhr...sorry!


----------



## Rotor01 (31. Juli 2008)

Hi Jungs, 

nachdem mir letzte Woche nach der Eröffnung eines neuen Themas empfohlen wurde meinen Eintrag hier zu posten, mach ich das mal:

" ... lange bin ich noch nicht in Koblenz, doch die eine oder andere Ehrenrunde hab ich hier natürlich schon gedreht. Naja und der Fernmeldeturm ist mir nun auch zu gut bekannt!

Mit dem einen oder anderen (aus Koblenz) hab ich ebenfalls schon eine Runde gedreht ... DOCH nun bin ich mal etwas organisierter auf der Suche nach einem Gleichgesinnten!

Mein Problem: die Zeit ist knapp ;-). D.h. ich bin den ganzen Tag am Arbeiten und dreh gerne ab 19.00 Uhr eine Runde auf dem Bike (und an das arbeiten muss ich mich nach ner schönen studienzeit auch erst gewöhnen ;-)). 

Daher bin ich nun auf der Suche nach Leidensgenossen. Allerdings: ich fahre genauso gerne hoch wie runter, so dass es nicht so einfach ist "gleichgesinnte" unter dem Downhill und Freeride geprägten Koblenz zu finden. Falls aber doch noch andere da draußen unterwegs sind, dann freu ich mich über eine mail oder Eintrag hier ins Forum ... und Runden auf dem (Hardtail ;-)) Bike ..."

Würde mich also freuen, hier in Koblenz ne regelmäßige Runde die Woche über zu drehen!

Gruß hannes


----------



## Antilles (31. Juli 2008)

Tja meie erste donnerstag 18:00 tour gefahren!
war echt super  und danke das ihr mich mitgeschleppt habt obwohl ich viel langsamer war!

freue  mich auf weitere touren!

mfg antilles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (1. August 2008)

Wer war denn dabei???


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. August 2008)

der kaihawaii und ich... etwas wenig für das wetter...


----------



## superrocker73 (1. August 2008)

und wo seid ihr gewesen???


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. August 2008)

das übliche. fischerpfad und köba.


----------



## superrocker73 (1. August 2008)

Klingt ja nicht sehr aufregend...da war es bei uns schon besser, erst 'ne kurze Stadtrundfahrt und dann hektoliterweise Weizen gepumpt beim Onkel Pretzer...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. August 2008)

war schon ok. der fischerpfad war nur nach dem regen vorgestern ziemlich ausgewaschen, dadurch ist man teilweise gefahren wie auf murmeln. und ganz unten ist ein baum abgeknickt. der blockiert die vorletzte spitzkehre. wer limbodance mit biken kombinieren kann, kommt da vielleicht noch durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (1. August 2008)

also ich fands für meine erste tour doch aufregend genug!  vorallem runter zur königsbacher war geil!

bin heut morgen gleich nochmal gefahren, mim kumpel mit dem ich sonst immer alles fahre.
tja der hat sich oben im flachen dummerweise schonmal hingelegt weil er zu mir nach hinten geguckt hat und sich (da keine handchuhe) die hände aufgerissen...
somit war nurnoch fischer drin und köba mussten wir ausfallen lassen...

so jetzt erstmal duschen...

antilles


----------



## "KaiHawai" (1. August 2008)

KöBa-Prachtbau ist phantastisch 
Mir fehlt nur der Fluglehrer......


----------



## superrocker73 (1. August 2008)

Antilles schrieb:


> hat sich oben im flachen dummerweise schonmal hingelegt weil er zu mir nach hinten geguckt hat und sich (da keine handchuhe) die hände aufgerissen...



Na da ist wohl wieder mal die Expertenrunde am Werk...einen Helm hat er aber aufgehabt, oder???
Wenn ihr so fahrt, wie ihr ausgerüstet seid, wird mir klar, warum die Königsbacher so kaputtgefahren ist...mir sind da schon Leute mit komplett blockiertem Bike entgegengekommen, die den Trail so richtig schön kaputtfahren, aber ich glaube, diejenigen hier wissen auch wer gemeint ist, oder???


----------



## Antilles (1. August 2008)

ja logisch mit helm...
ist bei den protektoren iwas zu beachten oder kann man da einfach das beste angebot was sich finden lässt kaufen?

hey ich hab da nix vollblockiert!

mfg antilles


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. August 2008)

das is wie mit allem...das teuerste is meistens das beste...also da gilt die devise: bei so sachen wie helmen und protektoren nich am falschen ende sparen!
a propos: fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## >Helge< (1. August 2008)

....wer auch immer das war, danke für den kleinen Kicker/ Drop am Ende des F......! 
Und auf der KöBa ist zwar ein Kicker weg, aber en neuer gewachsen!


----------



## Antilles (2. August 2008)

wohin?
muss immer meine standard frage stellen 
kann ich da mit oder ist das für nen anfänger zu schwierig????^^

btw: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...rds/-TSG-Knee-Elbow-Protection-Set::3563.html die find ich sehen jetzt nicht soo schlecht aus frage ist jetzt taugen die was????

antilles


----------



## >Helge< (2. August 2008)

Die TSG sind ohne Frage gut, halt nur nervig weil man die Schuhe ausziehen muss um die Dinger anzulegen!
Wenn Dir das egal ist, für den Preis......kaufen!

Ansonsten: Übersicht Protektoren, mal nachlesen!


----------



## LifesAGamble (2. August 2008)

ich glaub's nich...irgendjemand hat mit meinem profil kommentare geschrieben...


----------



## Hirnie (2. August 2008)

Ich fahr von RaceFace die Rally FR! Sind sehr bequem und stören beim Pedalieren nicht!
Fahren auch sehr viele im Forum!

Wenn du ein wenig warten kannst würd ich sie hier bestellen! War bei mir mit Abstand der günstigste Anbieter!!

www.chainreactioncycles.com

lg Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (2. August 2008)

na dann werd ich mich wohl für das set entscheiden... der rest ist preislich untragbar...
die raceface sehen zwar gut aus sind aber noch nicht in meinem budget...

mfg antilles


----------



## Hirnie (2. August 2008)

ich denke das du mit den TSG auch eine gute fahrt machen wirst!! Spricht ja nicht gerade gegen einen Schoner, wenn ihn viele fahren...


----------



## Antilles (3. August 2008)

normalerweise nicht^^

nächste frage, woher weiss ich welche grösse ich brauche???
ich hab ja keine möglichkeit die dinger anzuprobieren...

oder einfach nach klamottengrösse gehen?

mfg antilles


----------



## Hirnie (3. August 2008)

ja sowas ist beim bestellen schwer!! War auch lange am überlegen! 

Viele haben ihre Kniemitte bis zum Fussanfang ausgemessen und daraufhin die größe gedeutet! Aber am besten suchst du ma ein wenig im Forum, da wirst du sicher auf diese Angaben treffen!

Flo


----------



## Antilles (3. August 2008)

so ausgemessen ist jetzt^^
knöchel bis knie:45cm
wadenumfang 32cm

unterarmlänge so bei 27cm

was brauch ich jetzt vorraussichtlich?????


----------



## Hirnie (3. August 2008)

das musst du wie gesagt mal in anderen Threads nach lesen! nutz einfach ma die suche dan findest du schon was...


----------



## Antilles (3. August 2008)

tja das hab ich...
da sind jetzt noch offene fragen wo ich meine dazu geschreibselt hab...
z.b. 
Hat jemand zufällig die Maße der Schienbeinschale von den Race Face Rally FR in L und XL? Ich brauch neue, und weiß nicht mehr, ob meine jetzt L oder XL waren...
(das wären ja anhaltspunkte für mich!)
oder: Hallo,
ich schwanke gerade zwischen einem TSG-Set und Pryme-Bootleg-Schonern.

1. Welche Größe sollte ich bei 1,77 nehmen, falls ich die TSG wähle?

das wäre einmal meine frage ohne genaue maße^^

also da hätt ich ja schonmal anregungen...
wenn da jemand antworten würde

den einzigen genaueren anhaltspunkt (nach halber h suche) :
_hmmm sowas wie ne maßtabell gibts nich oder?? echt mehr als L_
 			 		 	 	 guck mal auf meine homepage. da hab ich s und m an und bin 1,74m. ich würd mir l und XL an deiners telle bestellen und das nicht passende zurückchicken.

also das wäre auch zu überlegen, aber dann müsste ich 2 bezhlen am anfang^^
da haperts dann wieder..

dieser boofrost hat 46cm unterschenkelhöhe... also nehm ich auch L oder wie???

nur die armlänge wird bei denen , da es nicht um ein set geht ausser acht gelassen aber och denke da wirds wohl auch l sein oder?


----------



## Hirnie (3. August 2008)

Also ich bin mir grad im mom nicht sicher aber ich glaube der ZEG in Mülheim-Kärlich hat die TSG dinger da liegen!!!!
Aber sicher bin ich mir nicht!
Ich weiss nur das die auf jeden fall Protektoren da haben, musst du evtl mal gucken fahren!
Aber ich kenn dein Problem hab auch mehrere Tage gebraucht, bis ich mal Protektoren bestellt hab! Hab dan gott sei dank die richtige Größe bestellt!

Falls du doch interesse an den RaceFace hast könntest du zurnot mal meine Anprobieren!


----------



## Antilles (3. August 2008)

mhhh die sind ne andere preisklasse:-(
vllt später mal wenn cih ein canyon fully hab

aber das mim zeg war schonmal ein super tipp! da ist mein rad eh her, muss ich mal hin gucken fahren!

thx und gut nacht 
antilles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (3. August 2008)

Protektoren hat der Outlet, allerdings von OÂ´Neal und die sind dann glaube ich wieder bei ca. 60-80 â¬.

@Antilles:

Deiner GrÃ¶Ãe nach wÃ¼rde ich persÃ¶nlich wohl am ehesten zu den Schonern in GrÃ¶Ãe M tendieren, aber ruf einfach mal bei Bikemailorder an und frag bei den Jungs dort nach!
Die sind echt o.k. und kÃ¶nnen Dir bestimmt am ehesten weiterhelfen!
(Ansonsten hast Du bei falscher GrÃ¶Ãe ja auch 14 Tage Umtauschrecht)


----------



## Antilles (3. August 2008)

mhhh anrufen ist ja ma ne idee...
muss ich morgen direkt ma machen!
also hat der zeg die protectoren die ich will nicht:-(
egal dann mach ichs online
nochmals danke!


----------



## Hirnie (3. August 2008)

Canyon hat auch Protektoren! Welchen Hersteller Canyon aber vertritt kann ich dir nicht sagen!


----------



## Single-Trail (4. August 2008)

Ich will ja nicht meckern aber die Offtopic-Schreiberei nervt... dafür ist der Thread hier eigentlich nicht gedacht!


----------



## Antilles (4. August 2008)

sorry aber im passenden thread antwortet keiner
und hier wird mir immer direkt geholfen

naja weiss ja jetzt alles (hoffe ich) ^^

Wann fahrt ihr denn wieder?
vllt kann ich ja nochmal mitradeln.

antilles


----------



## LifesAGamble (4. August 2008)

ich glaub nach 2 wochen pause is mal wieder zeit...
wer ist dabei???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hexer70 (4. August 2008)

ich würde ja gerne, kann aber nicht .
werde die zeit nutzen um meinen hobel zu pimpen damit ich den bezug zum biken nicht ganz verliere.
euch weiterhin viel spaß beim heitzen und schreibt mal wieder interessante sachen und nicht so`n müll wie die letzte zeit!


----------



## stasi (5. August 2008)

hexer70 schrieb:


> werde die zeit nutzen um meinen hobel zu pimpen damit ich den bezug zum biken nicht ganz verliere.


----------



## >Helge< (5. August 2008)

FX Bikes Video

Krasses Teil, aber meins ist mir lieber!


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. August 2008)

Hey, geht heute was?
Mal die gepimpten Bikes ausführen?


----------



## sebot.rlp (5. August 2008)

so ab halb 7 könnte ich


----------



## bigbadone (5. August 2008)

Halb Sieben Stadtwaldrunde und treffen am Pretzer.....


----------



## >Helge< (6. August 2008)

Wie sieht´s denn für das Wochenende aus,z.b. Samstag?
...Wetter soll ja sonst nicht so toll werden, aber wer weiß?


----------



## superrocker73 (6. August 2008)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s denn für das Wochenende aus,z.b. Samstag?
> ...Wetter soll ja sonst nicht so toll werden, aber wer weiß?



Bin am Samstag auf 'nem Skatecontest in Neuwied mit meinem Sohn, werde erst am Sonntag 'ne Runde biken...


----------



## Antilles (6. August 2008)

samstag abend vor rhein in flamen hätt ich zeit.
strecke bitte auch für anfänger_mim_hardtrail_fahrbar wählen^^

mfg antilles


----------



## Antilles (9. August 2008)

heut abend keiner????
schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hirnie (9. August 2008)

hmmm hab doch zeit! für so ne fischer köba runde aber nur??


----------



## Antilles (9. August 2008)

von mir aus gerne...
vllt will ja noch jemand mit...
damit du jemanden hast der mit dir vordüst... ich bin bergab ziemlich langsam:-S


----------



## Hirnie (9. August 2008)

Keine Angst ich würde mich dir anpassen! gegenenfalls an paar stellen warten und ein Foto machen 

sach ma ne zeit und treffpunkt...


----------



## Antilles (9. August 2008)

5 uhr? am pretzer ?

scheint echt kein anderer dieses thema zu beobachten... oder die ham heut alle was vor.


----------



## Hirnie (9. August 2008)

joar 5uhr am pretzer


----------



## >Helge< (9. August 2008)

Morgen wird´s leider doch nichts mit der Stadtwaldrunde, der Rest möchte lieber mal wieder in´s Brexbachtal!


----------



## stasi (9. August 2008)

wuerde ich auch verdammt gerne..
nur leider stehen noch min 2 wochen zwangspause an..


----------



## Antilles (9. August 2008)

mhhh ich kann auch nicht:-(
bin leider aufm geburtstag...

btw: die protektoren sind angekommen und passen!muss cih mal nächste woche ausprobieren!


----------



## stasi (9. August 2008)

Antilles schrieb:


> muss cih mal nächste woche ausprobieren!


sowas nimmt man sich nicht vor - passiert noch frueh genug..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gustav (9. August 2008)

Hi,


was geht morgen....???

Gruss MiC


----------



## Antilles (9. August 2008)

ich will nicht das aufs maul legen ausprobieren
ich will nur gucken wie es sich mit den dingern fährt und dann vllt mal ein paar kleinere kicker (fischer-pfad) testen.


----------



## hexer70 (10. August 2008)

stasi schrieb:


> wuerde ich auch verdammt gerne..
> nur leider stehen noch min 2 wochen zwangspause an..





ja, da bekommt man wirklich das heulen.
wenn ich pech hab komm ich erst wieder in zwei monaten auf`n bock


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. August 2008)

Antilles schrieb:


> ich will nicht das aufs maul legen ausprobieren
> ich will nur gucken wie es sich mit den dingern fährt und dann vllt mal ein paar kleinere kicker (fischer-pfad) testen.



also ich kenne da nur einen, nicht grade kleinen kicker...


----------



## Antilles (10. August 2008)

naja der finde cih sieht bei der fischer-köba runde doch am harmlostesten aus


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. August 2008)

na dann... viel spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (11. August 2008)

^^ ich hoffe das ich ihn hab
könnt auch ungesund enden


----------



## Antilles (12. August 2008)

Achtung an alle die KÖBA runter fahren. der erste kicker ist defekt, 2 der verwendeten holzbalken sind runtergefallen (vielleicht gefallen worden) und ich hab se mal von der strecke hinter den dazugehörigen kicker gelegt... wer ahnung davon hat oder den kicker gebaut hat kann ja mal vorbeiradeln und alles wieder zusammensetzen.

mfg jonas


----------



## superrocker73 (12. August 2008)

Antilles schrieb:


> Achtung an alle die KÖBA runter fahren. der erste kicker ist defekt, 2 der verwendeten holzbalken sind runtergefallen (vielleicht gefallen worden) und ich hab se mal von der strecke hinter den dazugehörigen kicker gelegt... wer ahnung davon hat oder den kicker gebaut hat kann ja mal vorbeiradeln und alles wieder zusammensetzen.
> 
> mfg jonas




Längst gesehen, da ist wahrscheinlich wieder mal einer von den vielen Nichtskönnern drübergedödelt und hielt es nach der Zerstörung nicht für nötig das Teil wieder aufzubauen.
Von alleine fallen die Baumstämme bestimmt nicht runter, ist nur 'ne Frage der Zeit wann der Trail komplett kaputt ist...


----------



## >Helge< (12. August 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> ..... ist nur 'ne Frage der Zeit wann der Trail komplett kaputt ist...



Man, man, man ist das traurig!

Da hast Du dann mit Deiner Befürchtung wohl leider wirklich richtig gelegen!


----------



## Antilles (12. August 2008)

und dann soll einer wieder neue einrichten... wenn er eh weiss das i ein idiot den trail wieder freckt...
ham die leute heut zutage gar kein hirn mehr????


----------



## LifesAGamble (12. August 2008)

freu mich bald wieder auf touren mit euch!schönen gruß an alle die mich kennen und schätzen!


----------



## Single-Trail (13. August 2008)

Ihr seht ja wie es aussieht... 

also wie schon öfters erwähnt: nicht die Namen der Trails ausschreiben und keine Streckenbeschreibungen!

Vielen ist nicht bewusst das sie schlecht fahren, versucht das Blockieren der Räder zu vermeiden hinterlasst wenn möglich keine Spuren und kürzt nicht ab! Die Spitzkehren haben ihren Sinn also fahrt sie so wie sie sind und macht nichts KaputtFahrt mit angemessener Geschwindigkeit dann müsst ihr auch keine Vollbremsungen hinlegen! 

Weist doch bitte auch Biker die mit euch fahren auf ihre Fehler hin denn die Schäden an den Koblenzer Trails haben drastisch zugenommen.

In diesem Sinne, happy Trails.


----------



## Hirnie (13. August 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> ...denn die SchÃ¤den an den Koblenzer Trails haben drastisch zugenommenâ¦.



Stimmt schon! War erschrocken als ich des lÃ¤ngeren mal wieder die KÃ¶ba runter bin!
Nur ihr dÃ¼rft nicht vergessen jeder hat mal angefangen und das KÃ¶nnen kommt halt nach dem Ãben... Und das GehÃ¶rte umzusetzen fÃ¤llt halt nicht immer leicht! 
Versuche auch immer ein paar Tipps zugeben und lasse sie mir auch geben!
MTB wird halt immer beliebter und das hinterlÃ¤sst spuren auf unseren Trails.


----------



## Single-Trail (13. August 2008)

-leer-


----------



## superrocker73 (13. August 2008)

Hirnie schrieb:


> Nur ihr dürft nicht vergessen jeder hat mal angefangen und das Können kommt halt nach dem Üben... Und das Gehörte umzusetzen fällt halt nicht immer leicht!



Klingt für mich so als würdst Du das Kaputtfahren der Trails zur Übung in Kauf nehmen...habt ihr keinen Garten, wo ihr üben könnt???



Hirnie schrieb:


> Versuche auch immer ein paar Tipps zugeben und lasse sie mir auch geben!



Achso, dann halt hier mal zwei Tips von mir:
1. Auf steilen Abhängen und in Kurven nicht doof rumbremsen!
2. In Kehren Hinterrad versetzen!



Hirnie schrieb:


> MTB wird halt immer beliebter und das hinterlässt spuren auf unseren Trails.



Wenn alle ein wenig mehr darauf achten woher und vor allem wie sie die Trails befahren gibt es keine Spuren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (13. August 2008)

-leer-


----------



## Hirnie (14. August 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Klingt für mich so als würdst Du das Kaputtfahren der Trails zur Übung in Kauf nehmen...habt ihr keinen Garten, wo ihr üben könnt???



Das muss man halt in Kauf nehmen!! Ich find es zwar auch schade! Nur man kann keinem verbieten dort zu fahren!! Die Köba sah früher halt auch ganz anders aus...

Also ich hab ja keine Ahnung wie dein Garten aussieht aber in unserm kann ich nicht wirklich üben, ausser auf der Stelle zu balangsieren und das macht man an Ampeln 




superrocker73 schrieb:


> Achso, dann halt hier mal zwei Tips von mir:
> 1. Auf steilen Abhängen und in Kurven nicht doof rumbremsen!
> 2. In Kehren Hinterrad versetzen!



Danke Danke aber das beherrsche ich bereits!
Aber für andere ist es sicher Hilfreich! 



superrocker73 schrieb:


> Wenn alle ein wenig mehr darauf achten woher und vor allem wie sie die Trails befahren gibt es keine Spuren!



Wäre schön wenn es so wäre...
Aber das durchrollen von schlammigen Stellen hinterlässt schon spuren!


----------



## SteFun76 (14. August 2008)

Langsam mutiert das ganze zum HOMOFORUM.................


----------



## superrocker73 (14. August 2008)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Langsam mutiert das ganze zum HOMOFORUM.................



Sind wir nicht alle ein klein wenig Homo???????

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homo_(Mensch)


----------



## Single-Trail (14. August 2008)

> Aber das durchrollen von schlammigen Stellen hinterlässt schon spuren!



Stellst du dich so dumm an, oder hast du nicht verstanden was superrocker mit Spuren meinte


----------



## superrocker73 (14. August 2008)

Hirnie schrieb:


> Also ich hab ja keine Ahnung wie dein Garten aussieht aber in unserm kann ich nicht wirklich üben, ausser auf der Stelle zu *balangsieren* und das macht man an Ampeln



@single: Ich glaube ja nicht, daß er sich nur dumm anstellt...


----------



## Hirnie (14. August 2008)

Nein Singel ich stell mich da nicht dumm an! Das ist Ironie!!

Das schreibe ich weil ja jemand sein Können im eigenen Garten erworben hat und noch NIE einen fehler auf einem Trail gemacht hat, der evtl ein blockierendes Rad mit sich führt!

Ich wollte ja eigendlich nur sagen das Jeder mal fehler macht! Und jeder hat mal angefangen zu Biken und hat den Trail kapput gefahren weil ihm die Technik fehlte!

Ich glaube da kann sich doch keiner von frei sprechen oder?

Aber mit 35Jahren anfangen Leute zubeleidigen ist schon schwach!! 

oder Superrocker73??   

Achja entschuldige den Rechtschreibfehler! Da du ja so schlau bist darfst du ihn behalten!!


----------



## superrocker73 (14. August 2008)

Hirnie schrieb:


> Ja singel da geb ich dir recht! Da stell ich mich echt dumm an!!
> 
> Aber mit 35Jahren anfangen Leute zubeleidigen ist schon schwach!!
> 
> oder Superrocker73??



Komm mal wieder runter, das war keine Beleidigung sondern Tatsache, und zwar genau wie die (Tatsache), daß ihr diejenigen wart, die mir schon mit quietschenden Bremsen auf der Königsbacher entgegenkamen...aber egal, ihr könnt ja so gut fahren und macht nichts kaputt...

So, ich bin raus, si ju on se trel...


----------



## Hirnie (14. August 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Komm mal wieder runter, das war keine Beleidigung sondern Tatsache



JAJA die 35Jahre...
Du scheinst mich ja echt zu kennen! Ich finde das ist eine beleidigung! 
Naja ich steh über sowas...



superrocker73 schrieb:


> und zwar genau wie die (Tatsache), daß ihr diejenigen wart, die mir schon mit quietschenden Bremsen auf der Königsbacher entgegenkamen...



Sorry du scheinst mich zu verwechseln! Ich bin noch niemanden auf der Köba entgegen gekommen... Aber ist ja nicht schlimm sowas passiert!



superrocker73 schrieb:


> aber egal, ihr könnt ja so gut fahren und macht nichts kaputt...



Wenn du meine Texte richtig deuten würdest, dan hättest du sicher gemerkt das ich auch mal angefangen hab zu fahren und dan auch fehler gemacht hab!! 
Aber du bist anscheinend mit einem Rad unterm Arsch geboren und hast sowas nie gemacht!

Und wenn meinst du mit ihr? ich bin doch der einzige der evtl ma versucht anfänger in schutz zu nehmen! Also schreib bitte DU!

Lg Der FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (14. August 2008)

Musst Du mir immer wieder erzählen wie alt ich bin??? Das macht macht mich total fertig!
Und jetzt hopp in's Bettchen, ist schon nach 8!

P.S.: Der alte Mann geht jetzt auch in die Urne, hat sich Anfang der Woche den Rücken verrenkt!


----------



## Antilles (14. August 2008)

wie wärs mit ein bisschen back to topic?
ich denke es ist jedem klar das es kacke ist die trails kaputt zu fahren!
ich hätt da nen tip:
findet die neulinge nehmt sie mit und zeigt ihnen was sie wie besser machen können so wie hawaiikai,hirnie und mettwurst das bei mir gemacht haben!

übrigens ist das mit dem hinterrad umsetzten leichter gesagt als gelernt...
ich übe jetzt schon seizt nem monat und es klappt immer noch nit! dann muss man halt langsam fahren bis es klappt!

es gibt auch die möglichkeit solche trail (welche ja nicht so in der landschaft wachsen) zu reparieren oder neue zu finden!
sowas wäre dann vllt mal angebracht das man ma mit klappspaten rauffährt und mal ein bissl nachem rechten sieht!

mfg antilles (anfänger der versucht die trail ganzzulassen)


----------



## Hirnie (14. August 2008)

HEHE wollt dich nurnochma dran erinnern 

Ich würd sagen wir belassen es jetzt hier mit!
ich geh jetzt ma nen bier trinken! Gute Nacht!


----------



## Antilles (14. August 2008)

trink eins für mich mit


----------



## dave (14. August 2008)

Oh, Kriegsbeil ist ja schon begraben! 
Hab da wohl zu langsam getippt.

Wen's trotzdem interessiert ...

@Hirnie:
Ich geh' auch davon aus, dass superrocker73 das mit dem Garten nicht wörtlich gemeint hat. Natürlich macht jeder anfangs noch Fehler und ist sich dessen gar nicht bewußt. Aber es gibt halt Wege bei denen Fahrfehler mehr Auswirkungen auf den Trail haben als andere. Der KÖBA ist aufgrund seines Gefälles ein eben solcher, vor dem sich Anfänger daher erst einmal fernhalten sollten, bis sie die richtige Bremstechnik erlernt haben.
Vermutlich seid Ihr beide da sogar einer Meinung, oder? 

Das Problem ist einfach, dass sich die Anfänger der Auswirkungen ihrer Fahrweise und ihrer falschen Technik nicht bewußt sind. Da kann man sie nur höflich drauf aufmerksam machen, so wie schon angemerkt und ihnen Alternativen zum Üben vorschlagen.

Als ich den oberen Teil des KÖBAs vor ca. 10 Jahren das erste Mal gefahren bin, da gab es den Trail übrigens noch gar nicht, d. h. es gab überhaupt keinen Weg! Ein Kumpel hatte nur auf einer alten Landesvermessungkarte eine schwarze Linie ausgemacht, die wir dann mal ausprobierten. Insofern schon interessant wie sich das nach einigen Jahren zur Standardabfahrt entwickelt hat ...


----------



## "KaiHawai" (14. August 2008)

KöBa Section E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (14. August 2008)

Am Wochenende soll's Wetter gut werden, wie wäre es mit 'ner schönen Runde am Sonntag mit anschließendem Weizenbiertrinken und Friedenspfeife rauchenbei Herrn Pretzer im Garten???


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. August 2008)

[QUOTE="KaiHawai";5032651]KöBa Section E [/QUOTE]
wurde auch Zeit, verbessert den Trail extrem!


----------



## >Helge< (15. August 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Am Wochenende soll's Wetter gut werden, wie wäre es mit 'ner schönen Runde am Sonntag mit anschließendem Weizenbiertrinken und Friedenspfeife rauchenbei Herrn Pretzer im Garten???



Um wieviel Uhr wollt ihr denn los?


----------



## Gustav (15. August 2008)

Komm lass schreddern gehen.....

Gruss MiC


----------



## superrocker73 (15. August 2008)

Vielleicht am frühen Nachmittag, so um 14.00 Uhr???


----------



## XstützradX (15. August 2008)

juhu, ich wäre dann sonntag auch endlich mal dabei, zum hinterherholpern und trail kaputtfahren naja, ich würde dann mein bestes geben......


----------



## XstützradX (15. August 2008)

ich fänd glaub ich 16:00 besser, aber richte mich dann nach euch!!!


----------



## Antilles (15. August 2008)

(auchmal admin spiel^^) stützrad dieses wundervolle forum besitzt eine editier funktion
da ist so ein button wo ändern draufsteht^^

ich glaub sonntag kann ich auch!

dann roll ich mit stützrad hinterher!

was genau ist köba section E ???
oder besser nicht erklären, einfach am sonntag zeigen wenn ihr nit woanders lang wollt.

mfg antilles


----------



## wirsiner (15. August 2008)

ich denke das ich auch mal mit euch mitkomme


----------



## Gustav (15. August 2008)

Wann den Samstag oder Sonntag?????



Gruss Handbremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (15. August 2008)

ich dachte jetzt an sonntag, wirsiner auch, aber wenns nicht allzu anstrengend wird komm ich auch samstag mit!


----------



## superrocker73 (15. August 2008)

Sonntag, 17. August, 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Pretzer Biergarten am Rhein
Um zahlreiches Erscheinen wird gegebeten...


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. August 2008)

mal sehen was sich machen lässt, wäre mal eine maßnahme


----------



## Single-Trail (15. August 2008)

klingt gut^^


----------



## >Helge< (16. August 2008)

Ah, verflixt! 

Muss arbeiten, aber wir sind dann ab ca. 15 Uhr  am Sonntag in Koblenz unterwegs!

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja doch........!


----------



## LifesAGamble (16. August 2008)

-leer-


----------



## Antilles (16. August 2008)

bin dabei!
geht ihr hinterher noch einen trinken????
dann muss ich nähmlich geld mitbringen^^

mfg antilles


----------



## XstützradX (16. August 2008)

Antilles schrieb:


> (auchmal admin spiel^^) stützrad dieses wundervolle forum besitzt eine editier funktion
> da ist so ein button wo ändern draufsteht^^
> 
> ...
> ...


stimmt, sorry, hab ich nich dran gedacht.........
 aber super, dass du mit hinterher rollst, is ja immer netter als alleine
ich muss allerdings mal schauen, ob ich es bis 14h schaffe, aber ich setz alles daran, war ewig nicht mehr pedalieren


----------



## Antilles (16. August 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> mal sehen was sich machen lässt, wäre mal eine maßnahme



auf was bezieht sich das denn jetzt?

mfg antilles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (16. August 2008)

Antilles schrieb:


> bin dabei!
> geht ihr hinterher noch einen trinken????
> dann muss ich nähmlich geld mitbringen^^
> 
> mfg antilles



Falls eure Truppe nachher noch irgendwo gemütlich ein Weizen trinkt....wir fahren immer zur Königsbacher Brauerei!
Wenn ihr woanders hinfahrt sagt doch Bescheid wo das ist, vielleicht kommen wir dann noch nach und kann man sich dann mal kennenlernen!

Wir fahren wie gesagt aber erst um ca. 15°° Uhr am Bahnhof los und sind dann ca. 17³°, max.  18°° Uhr an der Brauerei!


----------



## superrocker73 (17. August 2008)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Falls eure Truppe nachher noch irgendwo gemütlich ein Weizen trinkt....wir fahren immer zur Königsbacher Brauerei!
> Wenn ihr woanders hinfahrt sagt doch Bescheid wo das ist, vielleicht kommen wir dann noch nach und kann man sich dann mal kennenlernen!
> 
> Wir fahren wie gesagt aber erst um ca. 15°° Uhr am Bahnhof los und sind dann ca. 17³°, max.  18°° Uhr an der Brauerei!



Wir sind unter normalen Umständen immer im Biergarten Pretzer am Rhein!
Obwohl ich heute wahrscheinlich kein Weizenbier trinken kann, hatte gestern Abend
mehr als genug davon...

Königsblauer S04...königsblaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuu ist Schalke!!!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. August 2008)

Bin 14 Uhr nicht dabei, komme aber mal am Pretzer vorbei.
Viel Spaß auf Sektion E!


----------



## Antilles (17. August 2008)

was ist denn nu Section E????
was ham wir gleich eig vor???

mfg antilles

Edit: wirsiner kommt doch nit mit


----------



## LifesAGamble (17. August 2008)

ich warte lieber noch bis mein "neues" rad da is...außerdem is mein trinkrucksack und meine protektoren im kofferaum, und die frau is mit dem auto arbeiten gefahren...


----------



## XstützradX (17. August 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Sonntag, 17. August, 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Pretzer Biergarten am Rhein
> Um zahlreiches Erscheinen wird gegebeten...



sorry leute, war leider ne halbe stunde zu spät am pretzer
jetzt hatte ich endlich mal zeit und mein rad am start und dann sowas.naja, bin dann alleine los in der hoffnung euch noch zu erwischen, was ohne wirkliche ortskenntnis bisschen schwer war, aber nun gut. hab dann einen anderen netten mtb´ler getroffen, der mir auf  einer karte gezeigt wo ich ein paar trails finden kann, was allerdings nicht gefunzt hat....naja, das ganze war dann eher eine "wer-sein-rad-liebt-der schiebt-tour", mit einem 44er-kettenblatt ist bei steigungen, zumindest hoch, halt nicht so viel zu reißen
bin dann vom kühkopf glaub ich heißt das, so einen wanderweg runtergeheizt, an dessen rand 3 bammstümpfe waren, über die man sich schanzen konnte.war halt so ein breiter weg, da konnte man echt richtig gas geben, war ganz ok!! auf dem rückweg hab ich dann auch keinen mehr oder noch nicht am pretzer gesehen! so, aber beim nächsten mal bin ich aber echt dabei

ach genau, ich habe dienstag frei, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand zeit und lust!

liebe grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (17. August 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Wir sind unter normalen Umständen immer im Biergarten Pretzer am Rhein!
> Obwohl ich heute wahrscheinlich kein Weizenbier trinken kann, hatte gestern Abend
> mehr als genug davon...



Ich bin heute natürlich eh nicht so zeitig von der Arbeit weg gekommen wie ich das vor hatte und musste mich noch ziemlich beeilen damit ich den Zug noch erwische.
Wir waren heute auch etwas langsamer unterwegs und sind tatsächlich erst um 18°° Uhr an der Königsbacher Brauerei rausgekommen.

Ich nehme mal an das es dann eh schon zu spät gewesen wäre euch anzutreffen.....so blieb es dann heute beim Zischke an der Brauerei! 

....das nächste Mal halt!  Klappt schon noch!


----------



## MannohnePlan (17. August 2008)

Schönen Guten Tag,bzw. Nacht 
Hab nach langem mitlesen auch mal beschlossen mich hier anzumelden in der Hoffnung mal ein paar Touren und Tricks von den "alten Hasen" abzustauben 
Hab mir vor bisschen mehr als nem Monat mein Bike zugelegt (Focus Cypress,nichts für gehobene Ansprüche,aber mehr wollte ich für die "Einstiegsdroge" nicht ausgeben) und bin seitdem fleißig Kilometer am schrubben.

Allerdings fehlt mir des öfteren mal die Technik um irgendwas vernünftig fahren zu können und durch abgucken/nachmachen lernt man besser als durch lesen 

Hab mich vor 1-2 Wochen mal an den Hexenpfad getraut,musste aber feststellen,dass ich dafür wohl einfach noch nicht genug Mut und Technik habe,folglich hab ich was für die Arme getan und das Rad runtergetragen 

Würd mich echt mal freuen wenn mich blutigen Anfänger mal jemand mit auf Tour nehmen würde.

Zu meiner Person noch kurz:
23 Jahre alt
aus Koblenz-Güls

So nun denne


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. August 2008)

Geht heute was?


----------



## Antilles (18. August 2008)

heut kann ich nit und am wochenende bin ich in leipzig auf der gamesconvention:-D
aber mannohneplan wie lange arbeitest du??? wenn du frei hast können wir ne runde drehen! ich muss halt früh los um rechtzeitig zum training wieder daheim zu sein^^
ich bin auch noch nicht so lange dabei und kann dir nicht so viel zeigen, ausser den trails! dann können wir ja zusammen üben!
mittwoch kann ich so ab halb 3 in güls sein, ich komme aus rübenach dann komm ich einfach ma übern berg.

mfg antilles


----------



## MannohnePlan (18. August 2008)

Antilles schrieb:


> heut kann ich nit und am wochenende bin ich in leipzig auf der gamesconvention:-D
> aber mannohneplan wie lange arbeitest du??? wenn du frei hast können wir ne runde drehen! ich muss halt früh los um rechtzeitig zum training wieder daheim zu sein^^
> ich bin auch noch nicht so lange dabei und kann dir nicht so viel zeigen, ausser den trails! dann können wir ja zusammen üben!
> mittwoch kann ich so ab halb 3 in güls sein, ich komme aus rübenach dann komm ich einfach ma übern berg.
> ...




Na das hört sich doch Klasse an 

Arbeiten tue ich zZ nicht,gehe seit 2 Wochen wieder zur Schule 
Also Mi könnte ich so ab halb 4,allerdings erwarte von mir keine Meisterleistungen,wie gesagt bin blutiger Anfänger


----------



## Antilles (18. August 2008)

is kein problem! ich bin auch immer das schlusslicht.
ich versuch so gegen halb 4 unten an der brücke in güls z sein.
mfg antilles


----------



## MannohnePlan (18. August 2008)

Antilles schrieb:


> is kein problem! ich bin auch immer das schlusslicht.
> ich versuch so gegen halb 4 unten an der brücke in güls z sein.
> mfg antilles




Mach dir die Mühe nicht,ich wohn eher oberhalb 

Aber den Rest klären wir per PM


----------



## bebo2403 (18. August 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Geht heute was?


Ich...
...wieder arbeiten.
4 Wochen Urlaub vorbei. Schei**!
Wie sieht es morgen mit ner schönen Runde aus?


----------



## Single-Trail (18. August 2008)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ich...
> ...wieder arbeiten.
> 4 Wochen Urlaub vorbei. Schei**!
> Wie sieht es morgen mit ner schönen Runde aus?



Gut sieht es aus....  1800`?

Wie war der erste Arbeitstag?


----------



## bebo2403 (19. August 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> Gut sieht es aus....  1800`?


1800! Wenn das Wetter dann immer noch passt!
RockyRider kommt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. August 2008)

wie sieht's aus mit morgen? jemand lust?


----------



## LifesAGamble (20. August 2008)

got no bike yet...


----------



## Single-Trail (20. August 2008)

salt 'n' pepper - Wenn das mal nicht porno ist!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. August 2008)

Hat heute keiner Lust? Ist doch super Bikewetter!


----------



## Antilles (21. August 2008)

kann leider nit...  muss jetzt gleich weiter an meinem kanu bauen:-D


----------



## XstützradX (21. August 2008)

wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus??hätte da nicht jemand zeit und lust??würde mich mal gerne mit jemandem durchs gelände bewegen, der die interessanten spots kennt


----------



## LifesAGamble (21. August 2008)

freakshow!


----------



## Bullet (21. August 2008)

hehe, hier gibbet n echten konkurenten zum dommelsberg  schöne grüße aus esslingen !


----------



## bebo2403 (23. August 2008)

Wie sieht es morgen vormittag mit ner schönen Runde aus? Hat irgendwer Lust? Ist die Stasi eigentlich wieder im Einsatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stasi (23. August 2008)

ab mitte naechster woche wieder..


----------



## LifesAGamble (23. August 2008)

hm, vielleicht noch ne woche...


----------



## bebo2403 (23. August 2008)

@Single-Trail:
Wie wärs mit halb zehn am Bahnhof!?
Oder ist das zu früh?

Wer hat denn sonst noch Lust?


----------



## Single-Trail (24. August 2008)

Bin gerade aus dem tiefen Hunsrück gekommen ["Gallahaan Rock(t) 2008"] 
...

dem entsprechend ist es zu früh   ...ich würde sagen so gegen 14 Uhr 

.......warum am Bahnhof? Und wo da?

Gruß, Martin


----------



## >Helge< (24. August 2008)

@ Torsten:

Wie sieht´s denn Donnerstag oder Freitag bei Dir aus?
Ich hab frei und hätte Zeit für eine Runde im Stadtwald!


----------



## bebo2403 (24. August 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> ...ich würde sagen so gegen 14 Uhr



Sorry, ist mir zu spät. Fahre jetzt mit Superrocker an die Lahn.
Aber dann Dienstag auf jeden Fall, oder? Bringe dir dann auch dein Plastik mit. Dann kannst du dich auch mal so richtig wegschmeissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (24. August 2008)




----------



## bebo2403 (25. August 2008)

Dienstag 18.00 Uhr Pretzer??


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. August 2008)

Mittwoch?


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. August 2008)

Bin heute 18:00 Uhr am Pretzer.
Noch jemand?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. August 2008)

Saison schon zu Ende?


----------



## LifesAGamble (29. August 2008)

sieht fast so aus...also ab sonntag sollte mein erstes "selbstaufbau-rad-mit-hilfe-von-nem-kumpel" fertig sein und dann bin ich wieder einsatzfähig und hab einiges nachzuholen...


----------



## Single-Trail (29. August 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> sieht fast so aus...also ab sonntag sollte mein erstes "selbstaufbau-rad-mit-hilfe-von-nem-kumpel" fertig sein und dann bin ich wieder einsatzfähig und hab einiges nachzuholen...



poste mal eine Liste mit den verbauten Teilen...


----------



## LifesAGamble (29. August 2008)

das wird nichts weltbewegendes...ein solides hardtail mit 130mm federweg mit paar guten, aber schon was älteren anbauteilen.
is nur ne übergangslösung für den rest der (für mich) verkorksten saison 2008 und das "richtige" liegt dann hoffentlich an weihnachten unter'm baum...

außerdem hab ich dann ne echte ausrede wenn ich nich hinterherkomme...


----------



## Antilles (30. August 2008)

also fahrt ihr sonntag?
wieviel uhr?
mfg antilles


----------



## Single-Trail (30. August 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> außerdem hab ich dann ne echte ausrede wenn ich nich hinterherkomme...




Ein Hardtail ist keine Ausrede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (30. August 2008)

hm, das befürchte ich auch...mal sehen, wie das so wird!


----------



## Antilles (30. August 2008)

wieviel uhr trefft ihr euch?

mfg antilles


----------



## Antilles (31. August 2008)

.


----------



## LifesAGamble (31. August 2008)

das war ja ma ein höllenritt heut...


----------



## Antilles (31. August 2008)

mhhh wo wart ihr denn?

also ich hab heute unten am ausgang vom hexenpfad eine GERGaMONT pumpe gefunden, falls die einer vermisst einfach mal melden!

mfg antilles


----------



## Single-Trail (1. September 2008)

Wir jetzt Hardtail fahren zum Trend oder was


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. September 2008)

nee, aber zur alternative...wer hat dienstag lust auf ne kleine tour?


----------



## bebo2403 (1. September 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> nee, aber zur alternative...wer hat dienstag lust auf ne kleine tour?


Ja, hier!
Wollte 18Uhr am Pretzer sein. Und dann ne Stadtwaldrunde. Ist für dich ja fast wieder alles wie neu.


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. September 2008)

...ich bin auch schon echt aufgeregt-meine erste hardtail-fahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (4. September 2008)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. September 2008)

heute leider nicht.
Was ist WE in der Pfalz?
Bin morgen früh schon da.


----------



## sebot.rlp (4. September 2008)

Kann wie gesagt leider nicht.


----------



## bebo2403 (4. September 2008)

Wer hat denn morgen Nachmittag Lust auf ne Runde?
So ab vier oder fünf!


----------



## LifesAGamble (4. September 2008)

ich würd echt gern, aber bremse und laufräder kommen wohl erst frühestens am montag oder dienstag...


----------



## Single-Trail (5. September 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> ich würd echt gern, aber bremse und laufräder kommen wohl erst frühestens am montag oder dienstag...



Was hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (7. September 2008)

wie sieht's denn für die kommende woche aus?
damit ich schonmal planen kann...jemand schon vorschläge?


----------



## "KaiHawai" (8. September 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> wie sieht's denn für die kommende woche aus?
> damit ich schonmal planen kann...jemand schon vorschläge?



heut um 16.00, also gleich
sonst Mi??


----------



## Hirnie (8. September 2008)

**** su spät geguckt!

Kai wie siehts am WE aus hätt ma wieder bock zu Biken? Bin zurzeit nur mit nem Motor betriebenen Bike unterwegs!
Mi hab ich auch schon dem Vadder zum arbeiten zugesagt!

Oder wan hättest du noch so Zeit?


----------



## LifesAGamble (11. September 2008)

Standbild!


----------



## LifesAGamble (12. September 2008)

ich hab mir grad überlegt, ob ich morgen nicht vielleicht mal mit dem fahrrad in den wald fahr, einfach so!
jemand auch dieses gefühl???


----------



## Single-Trail (13. September 2008)

die bekifften Steinböcke 

http://www.graubuenden.ch/sommerurlaub/aktivurlaub/bike/wettbewerb/bike-wettbewerb.html


----------



## bebo2403 (13. September 2008)

Ich will morgen Mittag um viertel vor eins mit dem Zug nach Boppard fahren und da ein bißchen biken.
Treffpunkt: vorm Koblenzer HBf


----------



## Antilles (13. September 2008)

ich will morgen acuh gern ne runde drehen aber boppard ist nochne runde zu heftig für mich... und zug hab ich erst recht genug.
bin grad 9h aus wien hier hoch gefahren...
also ne stadtwaldrunde wär da doch eher in meinem ermessen...

mfg antilles


----------



## bebo2403 (14. September 2008)

Tja,
die Hunsrückbahn fährt wohl immer noch nicht so, wie es sein soll (soll wohl öfters noch ausfallen).
Und der Schienenersatzverkehr nimmt keine Bikes mit.
Also doch ne Runde Stadtwald o. ä.
Wäre dann aber für etwas später!


----------



## Antilles (14. September 2008)

ja gerne, wann haste denn vor loszuradeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (14. September 2008)

sind grad aus boppard zurück gekommen...schönes wetter, boden super, kaum was los.
viel spaß euch!


----------



## Antilles (14. September 2008)

sorry ich bekomms heut doch nimmer hin, hab grad erfahren das cih gleich weg muss 

vllt ein ander mal


----------



## bebo2403 (14. September 2008)

Antilles schrieb:


> sorry ich bekomms heut doch nimmer hin, hab grad erfahren das cih gleich weg muss
> 
> vllt ein ander mal



Wollte dich eigentlich an dieser Stelle informieren, wann es losgeht.


----------



## >Helge< (14. September 2008)

Wir sind heute zwischen 15°° und 17°° Uhr im Stadtwald (Stolzenfels,Fernsehturm, Fi-pfad, Konderttal, Köba) unterwegs gewesen, hatte gehofft man trifft vielleicht mal jemanden aus dem Forum...aber das war wohl nix....


----------



## 950supermoto (14. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Bin am Wochenende vom 27-28. September 2008 in Niederfell und würde gerne mit ein paar Locals aus Koblenz eine 2-3h Biketour machen. 
Leider kenne ich Koblenz nur aus dem BIKE Bericht in der Ausgabe 06/2006.
Ich hätte am Samstag oder Sonntag Zeit. Wäre super, wenn sich eine Gruppe finden würde.

Happy trails aus der Schweiz


----------



## Single-Trail (15. September 2008)

Wie sieht es aus? Jemand Lust auf eine Runde heute?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. September 2008)

950supermoto schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Bin am Wochenende vom 27-28. September 2008 in Niederfell und würde gerne mit ein paar Locals aus Koblenz eine 2-3h Biketour machen.
> Leider kenne ich Koblenz nur aus dem BIKE Bericht in der Ausgabe 06/2006.
> ...




Wenn ich nicht in Urlaub gerne.
Kannich aber noch nicht versprechen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. September 2008)

Heute ist schlecht für mich.
Dienstag ginge, wer noch?


----------



## Antilles (15. September 2008)

also ich hab um 16.30 nen termin beim onkel doktor, ich denk ma 18 uhr könnte ich schaffen. 
antilles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (15. September 2008)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Wir sind heute zwischen 15°° und 17°° Uhr im Stadtwald (Stolzenfels,Fernsehturm, Fi-pfad, Konderttal, Köba) unterwegs gewesen, hatte gehofft man trifft vielleicht mal jemanden aus dem Forum...aber das war wohl nix....



Wir waren auch zwischen 16 und 1730 Uhr im Stadtwald unterwegs. Wir sind an der Gaststätte Kühkopf auch einer Gruppe Biker begegnet. Aber da warst du nicht dabei, oder? Habe nämlich kein SX gesehen (außer dem unter meinem Hintern).

@Opa (RockyRider66)
Ich wäre morgen auch dabei!


----------



## LifesAGamble (15. September 2008)

ich wär zum tagesausgleich auch mit von der partie...


----------



## >Helge< (15. September 2008)

Wie sieht denn Eure Tour für morgen aus? Treffpunkt?

Ich könnte es auch zum späten Nachmittag schaffen, muss halt bis 14°° Uhr arbeiten!
Bin aber wie gesagt bergauf eher gemütlich unterwegs und auch fahrtechnisch nicht so wirklich der Knaller! 

@ bebo2403: 

Wir waren nur zu zweit unterwegs, einer mit n´em Scott und ich mit dem SX, beide in RaceFace Schützer Montur!
Das war ich dann wohl doch (?)...wir kamen aus dem kleinen, flowigen Singletrail der vom Parkplatz an der Hunsrückhöhenstrasse Richtung Forsthaus Kühkopf geht und dann weiter zur KöBa.....da stand auch eine Gruppe Biker an denen wir vorbei sind, habe im Nachhinein noch gedacht dass man die hätte mal ansprechen sollen ! 
.


----------



## Single-Trail (15. September 2008)

Also morgen ne schöne "kurz und knackig Runde" an der Lahn?
A2, B1 ?


----------



## bebo2403 (15. September 2008)

Ich kann so ab 16 Uhr.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2008)

16:00 Uhr?=> arbeitslos?
Wenn ich mich ran halte, schaffe ich es bis 17:30 Uhr.

Entweder bin ich 17:30 Uhr direkt an der Oberwerther Halle
oder
17:20 Uhr an dem Bushäuschen in Lahnstein.

Wenn das Ok für euch ist, gebt kurze Info wohin ich kommen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (16. September 2008)

@"Opa" (ist das jetzt die offizielle Bezeichnung  ) wenn wir zum A2 wollen könnten wir ja eigentlich von dir aus fahren... dann musst du nicht extra nach KO kommen...

Wann kann ich bei dir vorbeifahren? Weiß nicht ob ich die Bushütte wiederfinde


----------



## Killerzwelch (16. September 2008)

Tag zusammen,
die Kratzer sind wieder verheilt und ich würd heute abend auch gern mitrollen.
Habt ihr euch auf einen Ausgangs- und Zeitpunkt geeinigt, der für einen (noch) Orts-Unkundigen zu finden ist?
Gruß vom Neu-Koblenzer


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2008)

Wenn wir in Lahnstein fahren kannst du 5min vorher bei mir sein, also 17:15 Uhr.
ABER wissen die anderen auch Bescheid?


----------



## Single-Trail (16. September 2008)

Alternative wäre Treffen vor der Sporthalle Oberwerth und dann das schöne Bienhorntal (schreibt man das so ?) hoch... ??


----------



## bebo2403 (16. September 2008)

Dann schlage ich als Treffpunkt vor: 17:00 Uhr vor der Halle Oberwerth!?

@SingleTrail: Komm doch auch erstmal dort hin und dann fahren wir geschlossen nach Lahnstein. Dann muss keiner suchen!

edit: Können doch dann zu Andreas fahren!


----------



## Single-Trail (16. September 2008)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Dann schlage ich als Treffpunkt vor: 17:00 Uhr vor der Halle Oberwerth!?
> 
> @SingleTrail: Komm doch auch erstmal dort hin und dann fahren wir geschlossen nach Lahnstein. Dann muss keiner suchen!
> 
> edit: Können doch dann zu Andreas fahren!



Alles klar bis dann... (1700 Oberwerth)


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2008)

Ok, bin dann 17:20 Uhr am Bushäuschen


----------



## LifesAGamble (16. September 2008)

komm erst um 17:30 nach hause. euch viel spaß!


----------



## Antilles (16. September 2008)

morgen 16 uhr?
mal guckne ob ichs schaffe...


----------



## LifesAGamble (16. September 2008)

ich kann jetzt immer erst ab 18:00...wobei sich das ja bald garnicht mehr lohnt-bleibt wohl nur noch das wochenende in der dunklen jahreszeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (16. September 2008)

falls sich manche noch erinnern an den tag als wir mit dem anhänger auf der fleckertshöhe waren...ein video davon

ps.: man beachte den trockenen kommentar vom superrocker!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvC12it9xBQ


----------



## Single-Trail (16. September 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> falls sich manche noch erinnern an den tag als wir mit dem anhänger auf der fleckertshöhe waren...ein video davon
> 
> ps.: man beachte den trockenen kommentar vom superrocker!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvC12it9xBQ



Nicht schlecht  Wer ist denn da geflogen?

Hab mich heute auch abgepackt und irgendwie zickt die Oberarmmuskulatur rum  Die neuen Protektoren müssen aber auch intensiv getestet werden


----------



## LifesAGamble (16. September 2008)

na wer wohl? 

die oberammuskulatur? hör' ich da ein leises "mama"!? 

wie war's denn heut?


----------



## >Helge< (16. September 2008)

Verdammt, hab´s heute dank der Arbeit mal wieder NICHT geschafft! 

Wie sieht´s denn mit Freitag oder Samstag aus?


----------



## LifesAGamble (17. September 2008)

wär auch für freitag nachmittags oder samstag mittags!


----------



## Antilles (17. September 2008)

boah krass wie haste das denn geschafft? gut das de den baum nicht voll mitgenommen hast!


----------



## Single-Trail (17. September 2008)

Maaaaamaaaa.... 

kann den Arm nicht richtig bewegen denn das tut immer noch weh... ist gezerrt  

Aber es sah nicht so elegant aus wie dein Sturz... Hab mich auf der Schotterpiste abgelegt und lag dann wie ein Käfer auf dem Rücken weil ich nach dem Sturz nen Krampf im Bein hatte...  naja aber die Stürze gehören ja dazu also will ich mich mal nicht beklagen... 

Werde mal zusehen das ich Freitag oder Samstag auch mit kann...


----------



## Killerzwelch (18. September 2008)

Hallo,
ist dank dem blauen Himmel heute nachmittag noch jemand motiviert? Werd in jedem Falle noch ne Runde drehen...


----------



## bebo2403 (18. September 2008)

Samstag fände ich auch gut! H.pfad, K.weg usw. fände ich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (18. September 2008)

dito!


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2008)

Geht auch heute am Freitag was?
Habe ab 16:00 Uhr Zeit an der Oberwerther Halle zu sein.
Sonst noch jemand?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2008)

WIE?
Keiner?
Bei dem Wetter?


----------



## Killerzwelch (19. September 2008)

leider Gestern schon A2, B1...
jetzt fürs WE schonen 

würde dann Samstag auch gerne mitrollen.
Wie sieht es da mit Treff-/Zeitpunkt aus?
-> ich bin da flexibel...


----------



## bebo2403 (19. September 2008)

Mir wäre irgendwas zwischen 10:00 und 13:00 Uhr als Startzeit recht.


----------



## LifesAGamble (19. September 2008)

dann würd ich doch gegen 12 uhr vorschlagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (19. September 2008)

12Uhr am Pretzer!


----------



## Killerzwelch (20. September 2008)

gebongt.
wie ist denn der Dresscode?
Brauch man nen ordentlichen Helm, oder ist CC bekleidung angemessen?


----------



## bebo2403 (20. September 2008)

Dein Dress von Dienstag war doch genau richtig. Ist auch heute angebracht!


----------



## Killerzwelch (20. September 2008)

thx, bis gleich


----------



## LifesAGamble (20. September 2008)

Tolle Tour...


----------



## Single-Trail (21. September 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> Tolle Tour...



Wo wart ihr...?


----------



## Killerzwelch (22. September 2008)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Samstag fände ich auch gut! H.pfad, K.weg usw. fände ich gut.


<- da waren wir und dann noch in Dieblich hui und wirrer runna.

Ich würd gern Dienstag ne Runde drehen, zeitlich bin ich da flexibel.
Hat wer Lust und Zeit?
Terminvorschlag und Treffpunkt?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. September 2008)

ich wär eher für mittwoch ab 16:45 zu begeistern.


----------



## Single-Trail (22. September 2008)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> <- da waren wir und dann noch in Dieblich hui und wirrer runna.
> 
> Ich würd gern Dienstag ne Runde drehen, zeitlich bin ich da flexibel.
> Hat wer Lust und Zeit?
> Terminvorschlag und Treffpunkt?



Ich fahr Dienstag beim Dienstagstreff mit... war dieses Jahr nur 2mal dabei oder so... zum Abschluss lass ich mich da mal wieder blicken  ...will noch nicht mit dem Arm aufn Trail von daher ist das ganz ok...


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. September 2008)

Für Dienstag wäre ich zu begeistern.
Wenn ich flott bin kann ich 18:50 Uhr an der halle Oberwerth sein.
Für einen Quicki im Stadtwald sollte es noch langen.
Wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (22. September 2008)

*18:50???*
Da ist es ja schon fast dunkel! Aber ich bin dabei.
Bis denne


----------



## LifesAGamble (22. September 2008)

sonnenuntergang ist um 19:36. das wird knapp!!!
werd mich aber auch anschließen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2008)

Äh, *17:50 Uhr* meinte ich.
Also?


----------



## LifesAGamble (23. September 2008)

das klingt doch schon besser 
werd dann das zwiebelkuchenessen und federweißertrinken auf der arbeit sein lassen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2008)

ja bitte..................


----------



## LifesAGamble (23. September 2008)

oder ich muss eben immer als letzter fahren, dass keiner mehr hinter mir ist...bis heut abend!


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2008)

das lässt sich einrichten


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2008)

Na, liest das sonst keiner???


----------



## Single-Trail (23. September 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Na, liest das sonst keiner???



Die haben alle Angst vor den Gärungsprozessen in Steffens Bauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (23. September 2008)

negativ, ich komm vor halb sieben nicht aus dem büro.

viel spaß!


----------



## faceplant (23. September 2008)

ja ihr kennt mich zwar nicht aber ich würde mich anschließen 17:50 an der halle??


----------



## Killerzwelch (23. September 2008)

ich bin raus.
muss mal noch was arbeiten und bei dem Wetter würd die Zuckerglasur verlaufen.
viel spass


----------



## faceplant (23. September 2008)

ja wenn alle abspringen bin ich auch nicht mehr dabei falls noch jmd mitkommt bitte posten


----------



## bebo2403 (23. September 2008)

Mir ist es auch zu nass!


----------



## LifesAGamble (24. September 2008)

olá, wie sieht's denn heut aus, falls das wetter hält???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. September 2008)

ich kann ab 16:30 am pretzer sein.


----------



## LifesAGamble (24. September 2008)

ich erst ab 17:30.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. September 2008)

wär mir auch recht. sollte ja reichen für f.pfad und köba.


----------



## LifesAGamble (24. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U5J8Nf0udY


----------



## LifesAGamble (24. September 2008)

noch jemand?


----------



## bigbadone (25. September 2008)

Heute 17:30 am Pretzer jemand? War schon ewig nimmer fahren und würde gerne ne Runde im Stadtwald drehen!


----------



## SteFun76 (25. September 2008)

Servus Jungs,

ich habe die Freeride-Transalp überlebt..... leider ist jetzt mein Bike am arsch.... werde wohl nächste woche mit der Ersatzkiste am start sein. 

Bis dahin      
Stephan


----------



## bebo2403 (25. September 2008)

Am Wochenende gibt es Sonne!
Will evtl. morgen Mittag eine Runde drehen.
Und Sonntag Morgen!


----------



## LifesAGamble (25. September 2008)

werd heut abend meine bremse entlüften und auf den postmann hoffen, der hoffentlich zweimal klingelt und ne kiste mit nem swampthing wartet...um dann morgen und sonntag mitzufahren!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. September 2008)

und ne neue kette wär nicht schlecht, die da macht's bestimmt nicht mehr lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faceplant (25. September 2008)

noch jmd lust heute??


----------



## Killerzwelch (25. September 2008)

Mahlzeit,
das mit der Sonne scheint ja zu klappen!
Ich werde wohl Samstag Nachmittag Radln, gerne auch ne was größere Runde!

Hat wer Lust und Zeit?


----------



## bebo2403 (25. September 2008)

Ich würde am Sonntag Morgen so gegen 10:00 nach Boppard fahren (Auto oder Bahn) und habe den ganzen Tag Zeit. Ich hoffe auf ein paar Gefährten. Alleine machts doch weniger Laune.


----------



## Silenz (26. September 2008)

Servus nach so langer Zeit
Ich bin schon seit einer Woche heiß auf den Park.
Wollte eigentlich morgen hinfahren, aber Kollege KaiHawaii hat noch keine Antwort gegeben. Sollte das morgen nicht klappen, bin ich am Sonntag dabei.


----------



## >Helge< (26. September 2008)

Mal kurz angefragt:

Wer und warum ist denn auf die Idee gekommen den Fischerpfad im unteren Teil vor den letzte Spitzkehren komplett vom Schiefer zu befreien und eine "Forstautobahn" draus zu machen?

Ich war heute doch sehr verwundert und find´s ehrlich gesagt ziemlich bescheiden!!! 

Was soll das bitte?


----------



## LifesAGamble (27. September 2008)

ich war das! mein garten brauchte noch ein paar platten als wegpflasterung!


----------



## LifesAGamble (27. September 2008)

a propos garten, fährt heut jemand? bikepark morgen is für mich etwas unbequem...


----------



## Killerzwelch (27. September 2008)

Hi, ich würde nach, wie vor gerne heute fahren, da ich Montag schon innen Park fahre und gerne nen Tag Luft haben will.

Uhrzeit/Ort? Von mir aus ab jetzt...


----------



## Silenz (27. September 2008)

Ne genaue Zeit wär nicht schlecht gewesen. Dann wüsste ich jetzt ob ich zu spät dran bin oder nicht. 
Ich fahr jetzt los um noch Sonne zu erleben. 
Morgen wär ich um zehn am Bahnhof.
Rafft euch auf und fahrt mit. Was is denn mit dem Superrocker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (27. September 2008)

heißt das morgen park, oder auch fleckertshöhe, rip und BL?
dann würd ich mit...

wer würde denn als alternative morgen ne"normale" tour fahren????


----------



## bebo2403 (27. September 2008)

Ich will eigentlich nicht in den Park, sondern FH, R, SK, usw.


----------



## bebo2403 (27. September 2008)

Aber es kann sein, dass der Zug nicht fährt. Also müsst ihr euch darauf einstellen, evtl. den Berg hochzutreten.


----------



## paddiee (27. September 2008)

hey ho,

komme eigentlich von den wester-wälder-tourer, hatte bis jetzt noch nicht die gelegenheit die ganzen trails um ko herum kennen zu lernen. Kenne nur den trail bei der königsbacher runter. Da ich gerade meinen GWD in ko abdiene, würde ich mich gerne auch mal unter der woche bei euch anschließen. 
Ginge das? Bzw. wann und wo fahrt ihr denn immer ab?

Gruß paddiee


----------



## bebo2403 (27. September 2008)

Ich werde wohl mit dem Auto nach Boppard fahren! Vermutl. so gg 11.


----------



## LifesAGamble (27. September 2008)

ehrlich gesagt find ich biken zur zeit recht langweilig...werd morgen die angel schwingen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (27. September 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt find ich biken zur zeit recht langweilig...werd morgen die angel schwingen!



Dann geh doch ins Anglerforum!  ... du machst dich unbeliebt mit solchen Aussagen


----------



## Silenz (28. September 2008)

Sorry Leut, mein vorderes Laufrad hat gestern nen Knicks gemacht.
Die Felge ist mir im F-Pfad einfach durchgebrochen.
Ich hoffe es hat sich heut trotzdem eine kleine Gruppe zusammengefunden. Für mich ist die Saison frühzeitig gelaufen

Greez


----------



## "KaiHawai" (1. Oktober 2008)

Silenz schrieb:


> Sorry Leut, mein vorderes Laufrad hat gestern nen Knicks gemacht.
> Die Felge ist mir im F-Pfad einfach durchgebrochen.
> Ich hoffe es hat sich heut trotzdem eine kleine Gruppe zusammengefunden. Für mich ist die Saison frühzeitig gelaufen
> 
> Greez



gebrochene Felge??? Direkt die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen, vielleicht klappts ja doch mit der Saison...


----------



## Single-Trail (3. Oktober 2008)

Gruesse aus dem Osten


----------



## LifesAGamble (3. Oktober 2008)

schade, dass hier nichts mehr geht...


----------



## bebo2403 (3. Oktober 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> schade, dass hier nichts mehr geht...


Hä? Du gehst doch lieber Fische totschlagen, dachte ich.
Ich will morgen Mittag `ne Runde fahren.


----------



## Single-Trail (5. Oktober 2008)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Hä? Du gehst doch lieber Fische totschlagen, dachte ich.



Hab ich auch gerade gedacht... wollte mir aber den Kommentar sparen


----------



## Rockyalex! (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi Biker,
Ich fahr morgen früh ins Elztal. 
Falls jemand Ferien hat und das noch liest... Polcher Bahnhof um 9.30Uhr. 
Unbedingt schreiben, falls jemand kommt! Ich schau nach dem Frühstück noch mal rein.
Gruss Alex


----------



## LifesAGamble (6. Oktober 2008)

muss arbeiten!ah, ärgerlich...schade!!! wollt ich unbedingt mal hin...


----------



## Rockyalex! (7. Oktober 2008)

Läuft ja nicht weg...
Bis dann, 
Ach ja...Super Wetter... Ätsch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (7. Oktober 2008)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> Läuft ja nicht weg...



zum Glueck!!  hab auch Ferien, bin aber zur Zeit noch in Polen. Komme aber morgen Abend wieder. Wenn ich diese Woche noch nicht arbeiten muss koennte man sich ja mal Donnerstag oder Freitag fuer ne Runde durchs Elztal treffen... Ansonsten am Wochenende


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. Oktober 2008)

so, nun bin ich erstma ohne rad...falls jemand eins findet oder zu viel hat!?


----------



## Antilles (8. Oktober 2008)

wie wärs mit nem focus cypress disc, hat n kumpel von mir rumstehen...
ist aber ein harttail und nicht für den dauereinsatz geeignet...
also für den übergang solltest du vllt mal den mannohneplan anschreiben!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. Oktober 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> so, nun bin ich erstma ohne rad...falls jemand eins findet oder zu viel hat!?



was ist passiert?


----------



## LifesAGamble (8. Oktober 2008)

verkauft! war doch nich so dolle, wie ich gedacht hab...soll ja eh schneien die tage


----------



## Antilles (9. Oktober 2008)

hey ich wollt mal fragen ob jemad von euch in der rheinzeitung den artikel über den geplanten "bikepark wolken" gelesen hat.
macht da jemand von euch mit????


----------



## SteFun76 (10. Oktober 2008)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil......

Nix mit geplanter "Bikepark" Die Kids aus Wolken haben bereits in Eigenregie ein paar Hügel zusammengeschaufelt. Mit Genehmigung. That´s ist. No Bikepark...... leider.


----------



## Antilles (10. Oktober 2008)

ja hab ioch danach gelesen... als ich das geschrieben hab kannte ich nur die überschrift^^
war von euch schonmal wer da?
vllt kann man ja was draus machen.


----------



## Long John (11. Oktober 2008)

n´abend miteinander. Ich komme aus Leipzig und wollte demnächst mal n alten Kumpel in Koblenz besuchen´. Laut der Bike - Bravo´s soll ja Koblenz und die Gegend rund um´s Deutsche Eck schon ne schöne Ecke zum Biken sein. 

Gibt´s ne Gruppe Local´s wo man sich mal anschließen kann wenn man in Koblenz ist, oder n paar schöne Singletrails zum absurfen.

Danke und Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (12. Oktober 2008)

N´abend!

Gibt´s für die Woche irgendwelche Planungen? 

Single Trail? Superrocker?


----------



## LifesAGamble (13. Oktober 2008)

ich werd pause machen bis anfang 2009 und hoffe dann, dass wieder mehr geht im forum...


----------



## Killerzwelch (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich werd die Woche wieder ein einsatzfähiges Rad haben und würd Mi gerne ne Feierabendrunde drehen(Stadtwald?), Sa soll gutes Wetter sein, wäre heiß drauf den Wolfskopf auszutesten, mit allem was dazu gehört.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Antilles (13. Oktober 2008)

ich hab ferien und würd mich auch auf ne runde mit euch freuen...
da ich aber bisher nur eine strecke kenne müsst ihr wohl die strecke aussuchen.

mfg antilles


----------



## superrocker73 (13. Oktober 2008)

>Helge< schrieb:


> N´abend!
> 
> Gibt´s für die Woche irgendwelche Planungen?
> 
> Single Trail? Superrocker?



Mmmh...Alter Wolfskopf...klingt lecker! Aber nicht am Mittwoch...bei mir eher morgen nachmittag...16 Uhr Abfahrt Bahnhof ok????


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2008)

in der Woch ist mitlerweile zu spät für mich, zu früh dunkel.
Was ist am Samstagnachmittag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (13. Oktober 2008)

Samstag Nachmittag+Woflskopf passt gut


----------



## superrocker73 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ihr arbeitet zu viel...mit Samstag mal schauen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2008)

ok, genaue zeit stimmen wir noch ab, auf jeden fall mittag


----------



## >Helge< (13. Oktober 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Mmmh...Alter Wolfskopf...klingt lecker! Aber nicht am Mittwoch...bei mir eher morgen nachmittag...16 Uhr Abfahrt Bahnhof ok????



Das geht dann leider bei mir nicht, habe Spätdienst! 

Ich kann leider jetzt doch erst wieder am Wochenende, vielleicht klappt´s ja dann!


----------



## superrocker73 (15. Oktober 2008)

Was ist mit morgen, Donnerstag??? Jemand Lust auf 'ne kleine Runde????


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2008)

bei mir geht NUR Samstag, leider.
Wer hat Interesse?
*13:30 Uhr an Oberwerther Halle*


----------



## Single-Trail (15. Oktober 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> bei mir geht NUR Samstag, leider.
> Wer hat Interesse?
> *13:30 Uhr an Oberwerther Halle*



Klingt gut


----------



## Antilles (15. Oktober 2008)

wo wollt ihr denn hin???


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Oktober 2008)

wird kurzfristig abgestimmt.
sicherlich in den wald!


----------



## LifesAGamble (16. Oktober 2008)

wie gesagt, ich erst nach weihnachten wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (16. Oktober 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ich erst nach weihnachten wieder!



Ja wir haben es mitbekommen... du musst dich jetzt nicht jedes Mal abmelden


----------



## LifesAGamble (16. Oktober 2008)

ich will einfach nur im gedächtnis bleiben


----------



## hexer70 (16. Oktober 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> ich will einfach nur im gedächtnis bleiben



tja, aus den augen aus dem sinn oder so  

werde am samstag evtl. auch mal wieder auflaufen, wenn ihr einen alten gebrechlichen mann mitnehmt.

bis dann


----------



## Killerzwelch (16. Oktober 2008)

Ja, ich wäre parat.

Wie sieht es denn mit Boppard als Destination aus?
Bin da schon ein wenig heiß drauf...


----------



## Single-Trail (16. Oktober 2008)

hexer70 schrieb:


> tja, aus den augen aus dem sinn oder so
> 
> werde am samstag evtl. auch mal wieder auflaufen, wenn ihr einen alten gebrechlichen mann mitnehmt.
> 
> bis dann



Ach hier der Robert... wieder fit?? Geile Sache! 

Ich wäre nicht abgeneigt wenn wir früher losfahren...

...muss um 16.30 wieder zurück sein


----------



## superrocker73 (16. Oktober 2008)

Na wenn der alte Mann aus Affendorf mal wieder den Hobel ausführt las ich mich ja auch  nicht lumpen...ich hoffer nur, dass ich es schaffe...finde übrigens die "Alter-Wolfskopf"-Idee auch nicht die Schlechteste...


----------



## bebo2403 (16. Oktober 2008)

Unglaublich!!! Hier geht ja voll was ab.

Ich bin am Samstag dabei. Unbedingt!


----------



## Single-Trail (16. Oktober 2008)

könntet ihr denn früher?

zB. 12.30 oder so ??


----------



## bebo2403 (17. Oktober 2008)

Mir wär das auch recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Oktober 2008)

von mir aus auch 12:30 Uhr.
sollten uns nur rechtzeitig abstimmen....


----------



## LifesAGamble (17. Oktober 2008)




----------



## superrocker73 (17. Oktober 2008)

12.30 Uhr könnte bei mir ein Problem werden, aber ich tu was in meiner Macht steht...aber Chris hat recht, schön, dass sich mal wieder die alten Leute zusammenfinden und 'ne Tour machen...!!!!


----------



## Silenz (17. Oktober 2008)

Moin!
Also ich muss da echt ne Träne wegdrücken.
Hat denn vielleicht jmd. ein VR im Keller? Mir ist es mittlerweile egal ob meine Orgel nach Patchwork aussieht.
Sonst schiele ich auf den LRS "Rodi Excalibur FR". 
Oder hat jmd. einen Vorschlag für einen LRS unter 130us?
Sorry dass ich bei dieser guten Stimmung mit Techtalk anfange,
ABER ICH MUSS ENDLICH WIEDER FAHREN!!!


----------



## superrocker73 (17. Oktober 2008)

Silenz schrieb:


> Moin!
> Also ich muss da echt ne Träne wegdrücken.
> Hat denn vielleicht jmd. ein VR im Keller? Mir ist es mittlerweile egal ob meine Orgel nach Patchwork aussieht.
> Sonst schiele ich auf den LRS "Rodi Excalibur FR".
> ...



Fahr mal zu Teikotec nach Mayen, die haben immer irgendwelche Laufradsätze, meistens auch einzelne, da rumliegen...
Ausserdem darf ich im Übrigen feierlich verkünden, dass ich auf jeden Fall dabei bin morgen Mittag...


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Oktober 2008)

Guck mal nach Mavic Crossride LRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (17. Oktober 2008)

oder nen satz sun single track mit xt naben...

(ja, jetzt kommt gleich n kommentar zu meinem vorschlag...)


----------



## Antilles (17. Oktober 2008)

also ne alte 26" felge hab ich noch rumliegen aber ob die was taugt wage ich zu bezweifeln...


----------



## Single-Trail (17. Oktober 2008)

Wunderbar... also 12.30 Oberwerth... Ich freue mich richtig auf euch


----------



## Antilles (17. Oktober 2008)

darf auch
also bis morgen...


----------



## superrocker73 (17. Oktober 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> oder nen satz sun single track mit xt naben...
> 
> (ja, jetzt kommt gleich n kommentar zu meinem vorschlag...)



Hättst Du das nicht so grossartig angekündigt wäre auch bestimmt was gekommen...


----------



## HappyTrail (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
  Andreas âRockyRider66â hat mich letzten Sonntag auf euer Forum aufmerksam gemacht. Ihr Scheint ne locker Gruppe zu sein. Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt wÃ¼rde ich morgen mal mitfahren.


----------



## Siegfried (17. Oktober 2008)

hexer70 schrieb:


> tja, aus den augen aus dem sinn oder so
> 
> werde am samstag evtl. auch mal wieder auflaufen, wenn ihr einen alten gebrechlichen mann mitnehmt.
> 
> bis dann


 Welche  Kategorie ?

Ü 20 ?
Ü 30 ?
Ü 40 ?
Ü 50 ?
Ü 60 ?

Gruß


----------



## >Helge< (17. Oktober 2008)

So, wie´s aussieht werde ich es dann morgen wohl auch mal schaffen dabei zu sein!


----------



## Antilles (17. Oktober 2008)

wow das werden viele
geil


----------



## hexer70 (17. Oktober 2008)

kacke, hab nicht mehr dran gedacht, daß ich morgen klassentreffen hab.
mit mir ist aber wieder auf jeden fall zu rechnen! 
viel spaß morgen und bis demnächst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (17. Oktober 2008)

Man darf gespannt sein, wer morgen wirklich am Start ist...wenn alle kommen, die sich angekündigt haben verspricht es eine grossartige Tour zu werden...


----------



## Killerzwelch (17. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
steht dann für morgen auch schon das Streckenprofil?
Mich würd interessieren, ob es sich lohnt den Freerider auszupacken, oder ob der mich bei den ganzen Rampen aufwärts umbringt? 
War ja noch nicht da, aber in Boppard soll es ja die Möglichkeit geben, bergauf transportiert zu werden...

Wie sieht dahin gehend eure Planung aus?

MfG


----------



## superrocker73 (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke mal hochstrampeln ist auf jeden Fall erstmal angesagt...ich weiss ja nicht wie schwer Dein Freerider ist, aber es sind zwei Leute mit SX Trail dabei die auch bergauf fahren...Protektoren und vielleicht auch Fullface solltest Du schon mitnehmen...wenn wir in Boppard sind würde ich z. Bspl. auch mal wieder ganz gerne durch den Park fahren...oder die Ripp, wenn es nicht nass ist...!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Oktober 2008)

HappyTrail schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Andreas RockyRider66 hat mich letzten Sonntag auf euer Forum aufmerksam gemacht. Ihr Scheint ne locker Gruppe zu sein. Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt würde ich morgen mal mitfahren.



Na logo!
hat keiner was dagegen.
Also 12:30 vor der Oberwerther Halle.


----------



## Silenz (17. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Vorschläge!
Nach langer Überlegung werd ich wohl zunächst das Sun Single Track VR besorgen, und wenn ich wieder mal flüssig bin, mit dem HR nachlegen.
Mit morgen wird wohl nix mehr, verd..... k%&§e ey.
Macht morgen nicht so wild! 

Greez


----------



## Killerzwelch (17. Oktober 2008)

Dann werd ich wohl mal testen, wie sich 20Kilo so ohne Lift Bergauf gondeln lassen 

Aber die SXé sind ja auch keine Kinder von Traurigkeit...


----------



## HappyTrail (18. Oktober 2008)

> Ich denke mal hochstrampeln ist auf jeden Fall erstmal angesagt...ich weiss ja nicht wie schwer Dein Freerider ist, aber es sind zwei Leute mit SX Trail dabei die auch bergauf fahren...Protektoren und vielleicht auch Fullface solltest Du schon mitnehmen...wenn wir in Boppard sind würde ich z. Bspl. auch mal wieder ganz gerne durch den Park fahren...oder die Ripp, wenn es nicht nass ist...!!!   	Gestern 22:00


allso mit Fullface


----------



## bebo2403 (18. Oktober 2008)

Dann besorg dir schon mal was zum Einreiben, gegen die Muskelschmerzen.
Zum Wolfskopf sind es schon ein paar km. Ich hoffe, du weißt das.
Na ja, zur Not fährt der Zug zurück. Dann könnte ich ja auch SX fahren. Das hat aber 4kg weniger als dein Klotz.


----------



## LifesAGamble (18. Oktober 2008)

na jungs, 

wie war's?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (18. Oktober 2008)

Porno! 

was macht die Hand Chris?


----------



## bebo2403 (18. Oktober 2008)

Schwein gehabt!
Ist wohl nur ordentlich verstaucht.


----------



## >Helge< (18. Oktober 2008)

So, bin gerade fertig geworden und sitze jetzt mit einem leckeren, kalten Königsbacher vorm PC!

Muss auch sagen hat echt Spaß gemacht und ich werde mich auf jeden Fall noch mal blicken lassen, war eine coole Truppe heute! 

...und wie ich gerade lesen kann ist ja doch noch alles glatt gegangen und es gab keinen Ausfall! 


Also bis demnächst mal....


----------



## Antilles (18. Oktober 2008)

ich hab den Arsch blau :-C

aber die strecke und die truppe waren genial!
wenn ich jetzt noch die ausdauer für die runde hätte^^
ich frag mich immernoch wie der roland das gemacht hat:-D
wenn ich mal fragen darf wer von euch ist den roland?


----------



## superrocker73 (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde auch, dass die Tour wirklich günther mitgesungen hat...schreit eigentlich nach Wiederholung...btw...wer wäre denn für einen Kurzausflug nach Winterberg nächste Woche Donnerstag/Freitag zu haben???


----------



## Killerzwelch (19. Oktober 2008)

Moin.

Gestern Abend hat es nur noch für Couch und anschließend Bett gereicht x)

Schön, dass die Hand gehalten hat. Meine Zehen machen einen auf Regenbogen. Nächstes mal investiere ich die Kilos, die ich beim Rad spare wohl in Stahlkappen.

Starke Truppe. Königsbacher ist natürlich ein kleiner Traum, dass Geländer am Ausgang könnte die Stadt allerdings mal noch Radfahrer gerecht mit Schaumstoff auskleiden...

Axo, bei WB muss ich passen, Do und Fr sind die beiden Tage an denen ich leider nicht flexibel bin. In der Woche drauf bin ich dann, wie erwähnt komplett nicht da.

Danke fürs Warten!
Bis die Tage
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (19. Oktober 2008)

Die Regenbogenfarben zeigen sich so langsam auch an meinem Handgelenk.

Habe eben mal meine Gabel zerlegt. Da kamen mir die Einzelteile meiner Zugstufe entgegen gefallen. Das erklärt wohl auch den fehlenden Grip, welcher für meine rasante Abfahrt gesorgt hat.:kotz:


----------



## HappyTrail (19. Oktober 2008)

War echt ein  Ritt. Allerdings war auch bei mir nur noch power Relaxen  angesagt.  Vielleicht kann man das nächste Mal den Trail Anteil noch erhöhen. Winterberg geht bei mir nur am Wochende.


----------



## superrocker73 (20. Oktober 2008)

Ganz meine Meinung, ich war heute morgen im Brexbachtal, da war der Trailanteil um einiges höher...aber ansonsten wie gesagt 'ne tolle Truppe gestern...


----------



## >Helge< (20. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt , dass wäre wohl noch zu toppen gewesen, aber das lässt sich ja beim nächsten mal machen!


----------



## Silenz (20. Oktober 2008)

Habt ihr Fotos gemacht? 
Wenn ja, wer hat wo hochgeladen?


----------



## Killerzwelch (20. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
ich glaub auf der Cam vom superrocker sind ein paar pics gelandet, bevor der akku in die Binsen gegangen ist...

Hat morgen, Dienstag, jemand Lust ne Runde zu drehen?
Möchte gerne schon früh starten um die Sonne zu nutzen! (So lang es in der Sonne ist, ist mir die Uhrzeit egal.)

FPfad wär mal was...

Gruß
Roland


----------



## MannohnePlan (20. Oktober 2008)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich glaub auf der Cam vom superrocker sind ein paar pics gelandet, bevor der akku in die Binsen gegangen ist...
> 
> Hat morgen, Dienstag, jemand Lust ne Runde zu drehen?
> ...




Wenn mich nicht mein ätzendes Schülerleben wieder eingeholt hätte gerne


----------



## superrocker73 (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahre jetz gleich mal ins Theater, dort habe ich das Cam-Kabel natürlich liegenlassen...dann lade ich die Bilder mal hoch...mit morgen wird leider nix bei mir, mein Patenkind hat Geburtstag, da muss ich wohl hin!!!


----------



## LifesAGamble (20. Oktober 2008)

uiuiui, da hat man ja echt angst, dass man nicht mehr dazugehört...und einiges verpasst!


----------



## superrocker73 (20. Oktober 2008)

So, es ist soweit...tatatataaaaaa...die Fotos vom Samstag....




Sogar ein (bergauf sehr langsames) Norco war mit am Start...




Hut ab vor unserem Küken und Hardtailfahrer...




Die komplette Truppe exklusive mich (endlich) oben angekommen und bereit für die 1. Abfahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (20. Oktober 2008)

hmm, lt. Wettervorhersage, soll es morgen wohl regnen...

Dann wär bei mir Mittwoch noch eine Option. Hat da wer Lust und Zeit?

 hehe, da haste aber schnell noch nen Post reingehauen, während ich am tippen war.
Tja, mein enduro ging heute wie ne Boden-Luft-Rakete die Böschungen hoch...


----------



## >Helge< (20. Oktober 2008)

@Roland:

1.Cooles Bild von Dir! 

2.Tja, Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall, hab´aber leider Spätdienst!

*Mittwoch ginge evtl.!*

Wie sieht´s denn mit Donnerstag oder Freitag aus?
Winterberg wird bei mir wohl leider doch nix werden, aber man könnte ja dafür Boppard nochmal ansteuern und diesmal in den Park!

...und wo wir noch das Thema hatten: Erste deutsche Meisterschaft im Einrad DH


----------



## Killerzwelch (20. Oktober 2008)

ja, der RockyRider hat im richtigen Moment ordentlich draufgehalten!  good shot

Do, Fr und nächste Woche kann ich leider nicht,
im Anschluss bin ich für solche Schandtaten direkt feuer und flamme


----------



## >Helge< (21. Oktober 2008)

Wie sieht´s eigentlich mit RockyRider´s Vorschlag aus? Sollten wir da nicht mal was anfangen?

..und man seh´ich nach Psycho aus auf dem Foto!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Oktober 2008)

schlage vor, zuerst mal line suchen und markieren.
wenn laub unten ist (2 Wochen?) dran arbeiten....


----------



## Antilles (22. Oktober 2008)

ja für so arbeiten bin ich auch immer zu begeistern!
aber line suchen kennt ihr euch besser aus!

auf dem foto sieht man ja nur meinen helm :'-(


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Oktober 2008)

vielleicht samstag? (wenn ich meine gabel zurück habe)
hat jemand markierfarbe?


----------



## Single-Trail (22. Oktober 2008)

Da brauchen wir aber noch unseren Streckeningenieur Robert... der hat bestimmt auch Markierspray... 

Ich bin dabei!!


----------



## >Helge< (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich wäre auch dabei,allerdings wenn dann am Sonntag, da ich Samstag Spätdienst habe!

Den Rest sollten wir dann vielleicht besser per PM`s ausmachen.......Farbe, Klappspaten, Säge und Rechen hab´ich gerade besorgt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (23. Oktober 2008)

jo also samstag vormittag bis nachmittag kann cih aber abends nimmer!
sonntag kann ich auch! bin aber was klappspaten usw angeht eher schlecht ausgerüstet:-(
muss halt mim rad kommen.
wie viel uhr denn???????

mfg antilles


----------



## >Helge< (23. Oktober 2008)

Da ich FD habe ginge vor 16 Uhr eigentlich nichts, würde dann aber auch mit der Bahn und Rad anreisen!

@Singel Trail:

Morgen sind wir übrigens ab 12:30!/ 13:00 Uhr in Boppard im Park unterwegs! 
Fahren von Koblenz aus allerdings mit dem Auto....!


----------



## bebo2403 (23. Oktober 2008)

Sonntag könnte ich auch!


----------



## Single-Trail (23. Oktober 2008)

>Helge< schrieb:


> @Singel Trail:
> 
> Morgen sind wir übrigens ab 12:30!/ 13:00 Uhr in Boppard im Park unterwegs!
> Fahren von Koblenz aus allerdings mit dem Auto....!



Sollte ich nachkommen melde ich mich nochmal....


----------



## Antilles (23. Oktober 2008)

:-( ich hab training
ich will da auch nomma hin!


----------



## >Helge< (23. Oktober 2008)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Sonntag könnte ich auch!



*Ich könnte Sonntag denke ich ca. 16:30/45 Uhr am Fernsehturm sein!*

Wie sieht´s denn mit morgen Boppard aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (23. Oktober 2008)

Wenn es auf der Arbeit gut läuft, bin ich um 13°° Uhr zu Hause.
Und dann mal sehen. Mein Handgelenk ist noch nicht so richtig fit. Aber ich könnte es ja mal versuchen.


----------



## HappyTrail (24. Oktober 2008)

Mit Boppard wird's bei mir nichts werden, muss bis abends arbeiten. 
  Wegen Streckenbau am Wochenende kann ich nur kurzfristig zusagen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Oktober 2008)

Sonntag kann ich wohl nicht.
Was geht *Samstag, 12:30 Uhr Oberwerther Halle?*
Wer noch?


----------



## bebo2403 (24. Oktober 2008)

Samstag geh ich mir Sofas anschauen. Man braucht ja `nen Ausgleich zum Bike.
Fahre Sonntag um 11 `ne Runde!


----------



## Antilles (24. Oktober 2008)

fahren oder mit farbe usw?
wenn mit farbe sollte ich das schaffen.

ab 1230 oder um 1230^^


----------



## bebo2403 (24. Oktober 2008)

11 Uhr fahren.
Mit Farbe dann nachmittags.


----------



## Antilles (24. Oktober 2008)

ahh ok wieder so weit wie letztes mal? oder eher ne kleine runde? ich mus spätestens so um 2 wieder in koblenz sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Oktober 2008)

Habe mich heute mal etwas umgesehen.
da ist potential drin!
rest besser pm


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leuz!
Was ist mit heute, *Samstag 13:30 Uhr Halle Oberwerth?????*
Keiner????
Morgen soll schiss Wetter geben!


----------



## HappyTrail (25. Oktober 2008)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Samstag geh ich mir Sofas anschauen. Man braucht ja `nen Ausgleich zum Bike.
> Fahre Sonntag um 11 `ne Runde!


Heute gehts bei mir leider auch nicht, will ne Sauna aufbauen, um mich nach dem Biken mit euch zu regenerieren. Morgen früh will ich einem Freund den Königsbach-Trai l zeigen. Werden allerdings von Udenhausen starten. Vielleicht kann man sich im Stadtwald treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (25. Oktober 2008)

sorry ich schaffs auch nicht


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Oktober 2008)

HappyTrail schrieb:


> Heute gehts bei mir leider auch nicht, will ne Sauna aufbauen, um mich nach dem Biken mit euch zu regenerieren. Morgen früh will ich einem Freund den Königsbach-Trai l zeigen. Werden allerdings von Udenhausen starten. Vielleicht kann man sich im Stadtwald treffen?



hm, wir alle in die Sauna, oder wie?


----------



## Single-Trail (25. Oktober 2008)

RockyRider... hast gerade ne ÄÄSMS bekommen...


----------



## superrocker73 (25. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ihr nur nicht alle so Langschläfer wärt...ich wäre um 9 Uhr 'ne Runde gefahren...


----------



## Single-Trail (25. Oktober 2008)

wenn du mal vorher was gesagt hättest... komm doch gleich mit 13 bzw 13.15 oberwerth


----------



## superrocker73 (25. Oktober 2008)

Du Dödel hast ja Dein Handy ausgeschaltet...und es hatte schon seinen Grund, warum ich so früh loswollte, heute ist nämlich Emmatag!!! habe also heute Nachmittag definitiv keine! Zeit...schade! Dabei war ich erst 4 x diese Woche im Wald...aber morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag, dann werd ich halt im Nassen den Hexenpfad fahren, wer mit möchte kann sich ja melden....ich gehe jetz erstmal Wäsche aufhängen!


----------



## Silenz (25. Oktober 2008)

Kinder Kinder, die neue Felge ist drauf und ich kann euch sagen, es fühlt sich gut an. 
Nach so langer Zeit auf dem BMX, kann ich mich endlich wieder auf der Orjel aufrichten. 
Ich freu mich auf ne Tour. 
Wann soll es denn morgen losgehen?


----------



## superrocker73 (25. Oktober 2008)

Treffen morgen nachmittag um 14.30 Uhr am Deutschen Eck!!!
Dann kurze knackige Runde Fischer-Königsbacher...


----------



## bebo2403 (26. Oktober 2008)

14:30 Uhr
Philipp und ich kommen auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (26. Oktober 2008)

Wie süss...dann bis später! Aber nicht vergessen, die Uhr ist umgestellt worden heute nacht!


----------



## bebo2403 (26. Oktober 2008)

Hab eben mal kurz auf`m Rad gesessen. Mit der Hand geht noch nicht viel. Müsst ihr bergab mal bißchen warten auf mich.


----------



## superrocker73 (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde jetzt gleich schonmal 'ne spontane Übungsrunde an der Lahn hinlegen...habe auch irgendwie Angst, dass es heute Nachmittag pisst...die Wetteraussichten hören sich nämlich ganz danach an...!!! Also, wer Zeit und Lust hat und noch dazu (sehr) spontan der kann sich um 11.15 Uhr an der Rhein-Mosel-Halle einfinden...!!!


----------



## >Helge< (26. Oktober 2008)

Coole Tour heute, bin gespannt auf den geplanten "Nightride"!!!


----------



## Single-Trail (26. Oktober 2008)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Coole Tour heute, bin gespannt auf den geplanten "Nightride"!!!



Wann steht der an...?


----------



## superrocker73 (26. Oktober 2008)

Helge, wie schnell hast Du es denn nach Hause geschafft...oder hast Du vom Internet Café am Koblenzer Bahnhof gepostet?????
Der Nightride soll am Dienstagabend stattfinden...so ca. um 19 Uhr...
Übrigens, auch ich fand es mal wieder toll heute...ist auch schon lange nicht mehr vorgekommen, dass ich Lahn und Stadtwald an einem Tag beglückt habe........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann fliegen  .....nee, hatte Glück dass ich bei Dir zeitig los bin und habe gerade noch so den Zug bekommen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Oktober 2008)

wann geht die nachtfahrt wo los??????????????????


----------



## Antilles (27. Oktober 2008)

:-( hab gar kein licht am rad...


----------



## Single-Trail (27. Oktober 2008)

Wenn alles klappt, bin ich morgen dabei zum Nightriden :-D


----------



## superrocker73 (27. Oktober 2008)

Wie wärs mit morgen Abend 18.00 Uhr am Pretzer???
Mit meiner Lampe klappts natürlich nicht, werde mich wohl mal wieder irgendwo zwischenmogeln müssen...


----------



## >Helge< (27. Oktober 2008)

...bin da!


----------



## Single-Trail (28. Oktober 2008)

also 18 Uhr am Pretzer


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Oktober 2008)

Äh, könnt ihr ggf. 15min warten?
18:00 Uhr könnte etwas knapp für mich werden.


PS: Superrocker ließ mal deine PM!


----------



## HappyTrail (28. Oktober 2008)

> :-( hab gar kein licht am rad...


Leider kann ich heute Abend nicht (hab mir die Rüssel-Pest eingefangen) 
Ein Tip für Antiles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, soll so hell sein, dass man einer Wildsau den Pelz versengen kann!

AKKU: (und nur der wg. Kapazität)
[FONT="]                                                  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Panasonic Bleigel UP-RW1245P1 (12V, 9Ah, ~ 2Kg)

http://www.spar-takus.de/product_info.php?products_id=95  27,88 

 Halogen Lampe: Osram IRC (IRC ist heller bei gleicher Leistung als Standardreflektoren, 20W 24° oder 35W 24°) oder Philips Masterline ES (20W 24° oder 30W 24°) vom Baumarkt ca 13,- 

   AHK Gehäuse von OBi   

Sigma Lenkerhalter vom Fahrrad Franz    (wird mit ner Spax-Schraube in des AHK Gehäuse geschraubt)

  Gummi-Rohrdichtung 50/40 (Max Bahr)   (dient zur Aufnahme der Lampe)

  Kabel mit Schalter dran, fertig!


----------



## superrocker73 (28. Oktober 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> PS: Superrocker ließ mal deine PM!



Mach ich doch gerne...also beides...warten und lesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (28. Oktober 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Äh, könnt ihr ggf. 15min warten?
> 18:00 Uhr könnte etwas knapp für mich werden.



Das sollte sich wohl einrichten lassen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Oktober 2008)

werde mich dummeln...............


----------



## Single-Trail (28. Oktober 2008)

Das war ja mal richtig geil....


----------



## >Helge< (29. Oktober 2008)

Jepp !!!

Bin auch gerade nach Hause gekommen und muss sagen das hat getaugt, eine Wiederholung wäre angesagt!


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Oktober 2008)

auch das biken?


----------



## superrocker73 (29. Oktober 2008)

Na dann will ich mich als 4. Nightrider auch mal der einhelligen Meinung anschliessen und kundtun, wie toll es gestern abend war...und zwar Biken und Weizentrinken....


----------



## Single-Trail (29. Oktober 2008)

Superrocker lass mir mal bitte die Bilder zukommen...

Wer möchte mit mir in ein Winterpokal-Team?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hat ich doch gestern schon!
Etwa 30cm hoch, 0,5l Volumen, mit Weizenbier gefüllt.
Und mehr als ein Pokal.


----------



## Antilles (29. Oktober 2008)

poste ma ein paar pics plz
will ma gucken:-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (29. Oktober 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> Superrocker lass mir mal bitte die Bilder zukommen...



Sorry, Leute, aber die Fotos sind nichts geworden...leider!
Ansonsten schöne Grüße aus Bendorf vom Römerturm....


----------



## >Helge< (29. Oktober 2008)

Wie sieht´s denn am Freitag und Sonntag aus?

Und für einen Nightride wäre ich wie gesagt auch sofort wieder zu haben!!!


----------



## superrocker73 (29. Oktober 2008)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s denn am Freitag und Sonntag aus?
> 
> Und für einen Nightride wäre ich wie gesagt auch sofort wieder zu haben!!!



Freitag schon...Sonntag eher nicht! Nightride gerne, aber dann mit Lampe...


----------



## >Helge< (30. Oktober 2008)

Freitagabend wäre ich dabei,Sonntag wollte ich dann mittags nochmal den Stadtwald unsicher machen!

Hab inzwischen auch rausbekommen wo der Fehler bei der einen Sigma lag:
die Dichtung presst die Lampe nicht kräftig genug in´s Gehäuse, sodass sie einen leichten Wackler hatte.
...jetzt leuchtet sie wieder im Duett  und ich kann die Trails wieder ordentlich befeuern!


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Oktober 2008)

Freitag aber ohne Bike.
Wäre nur ein Klotz am Bein.


----------



## Silenz (30. Oktober 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Freitag aber ohne Bike.
> Wäre nur ein Klotz am Bein.



Willst du den Berg runter rennen
Ne ernsthaft, warum solltest du ein Klotz am Bein sein?

Sind Lampen ein Muss oder läuft's auch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Oktober 2008)

Freitag ist kein biken angesagt


----------



## Single-Trail (30. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist kein Beitrag, das bildest du dir nur ein


----------



## golf1maker (30. Oktober 2008)

hehe. ihr macht ja funny sachen!
Für nen Nightride bin ich auf jeden Fall auch zu begeistern! 
Ab morgen bin ich auch wieder in deutschen Laden...

Man sieht sich dann wohl die Tage, oder Nächte 
Gruß!


----------



## Single-Trail (30. Oktober 2008)

golf1maker schrieb:


> hehe. ihr macht ja funny sachen!
> Für nen Nightride bin ich auf jeden Fall auch zu begeistern!
> Ab morgen bin ich auch wieder in deutschen Laden...
> 
> ...



Sag mal wo kommst du denn her?


----------



## Antilles (30. Oktober 2008)

hey das mit dem lampe selber bauen ist gar keine schlechte idee...
hab grade erfahren wir haben eine iXon supravision...
dummerweise hat meine sis die mit nach bingen *heul*
aber ich ruf die an dann bringt die die bestimmt am we mit.

mfg antilles


----------



## Silenz (30. Oktober 2008)

Oh ja, mein letzter Kommentar ist absolut sinnfrei.
Entschuldigt bitte das Einmischen.


----------



## >Helge< (31. Oktober 2008)

Sorry , bei mir haut leider gar nichts von den Planungen für heute hin! 

Ich hoffe aber das ich am Sonntag eine Runde in Koblez drehen kann!


----------



## Killerzwelch (31. Oktober 2008)

golf1maker schrieb:


> hehe. ihr macht ja funny sachen!
> Für nen Nightride bin ich auf jeden Fall auch zu begeistern!
> Ab morgen bin ich auch wieder in deutschen Laden...
> 
> ...



<- Das war ich...
Bei den 5 Minuten, die ich am Rechner saß, hatte ich das gar nicht gecheckt, dass ich über den Acc vom Kumpel schreibe


----------



## HappyTrail (2. November 2008)

läuft heute was mit biken?


----------



## HappyTrail (2. November 2008)

HappyTrail schrieb:


> läuft heute was mit biken?


    Ups, da hätte ich wohl besser mal in mein Postfach geschaut, sorry. Sieht schon verdammt  aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2008)

Wie sieht es am Dienstag mit einer Funselfahrt aus?
Jemand dabei?
*18:15 Uhr Pretzer*


----------



## >Helge< (3. November 2008)

*....ja!*


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2008)

Ach Mist.
Mamas Geburtstag vergessen!
Geht auch Mittwoch 18:15 Uhr Pretzer?


----------



## >Helge< (3. November 2008)

*....ja,geht auch!*


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2008)

na gott sei dank, habe mein erbe schon in gefahr gesehen................


----------



## Single-Trail (3. November 2008)

Will niemand in mein Weizenbier Racing-Team :-D ???

Der Winterpokal....... ist doch ne tolle Motivation fürn Winter

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/396


----------



## >Helge< (4. November 2008)

Also wer Interesse hat:

*Nightride > Mittwoch > 18°° Uhr am Pretzer!*

......mit anschließendem "Weizenbier Racing-Team" Winterpokal Weizen!  

.


----------



## Single-Trail (4. November 2008)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Also wer Interesse hat:
> 
> *Nightride > Mittwoch > 18°° Uhr am Pretzer!*
> 
> ...



  ^^ Genial !


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. November 2008)

Dann müsst ihr aber ggf. 15min warten.
Ist bei mir sehr knapp.
Oder ich stoße vor der Oberwerther Halle zu euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (5. November 2008)

Tach,
bin heute abend wieder mal raus...
Aber vll. gibts dann ja am WE mim buddeln mal was, bringe mir in jedem Falle mal nen Spaten mit 
MfG


----------



## >Helge< (5. November 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Dann müsst ihr aber ggf. 15min warten.
> Ist bei mir sehr knapp.



Klar wird gewartet!


----------



## bebo2403 (5. November 2008)

Bin sehr wahrscheinlich auch da. Braucht aber nicht zu warten. Wenn ich komme, dann pünktlich.


----------



## Single-Trail (5. November 2008)

Schnitzeljagt


----------



## LifesAGamble (5. November 2008)

cooles ding mit den nachtfahrten...freu mich, wenn ich bald wieder dabei bin!
gruß


----------



## Single-Trail (5. November 2008)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> freu mich, wenn ich bald wieder dabei bin!



Ich dachte du bist aus dem MTB Business ausgestiegen 
bin mal gespannt mit was für ner Kiste du dann auftauchst...

Gruß, Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigbadone (5. November 2008)

Servus,

ist am Wochenende schon einen Tour geplant? Hätte Lust am Samstag ne mittel bis große Runde zu drehen.

Gibts weitere Interessenten für ne Samstagstour?

Christian


----------



## >Helge< (5. November 2008)

Für´s Wochenende ist bis jetzt noch nichts geplant, bin aber jederzeit für eine Tour zu haben und ich denke da finden sich noch weitere Interessenten!


----------



## LifesAGamble (5. November 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> Ich dachte du bist aus dem MTB Business ausgestiegen
> bin mal gespannt mit was für ner Kiste du dann auftauchst...
> 
> Gruß, Martin




...und ich erst!


----------



## >Helge< (7. November 2008)

Wer ist denn morgen bei einer Stadtwaldrunde dabei?


----------



## bebo2403 (7. November 2008)

Ich denke, dass ich dabei sein werde. Mir wäre es ab frühestens 13 Uhr recht, besser 14 Uhr. Sollte ja auch noch ausreichen. Fischerpfad und dann nochmal ne Testabfahrt...?? Werde morgen mal das SX bewegen. Wird also bergauf noch gemütlicher als sonst.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. November 2008)

Testfahrt!


----------



## Killerzwelch (7. November 2008)

Hört sich gut an, habe nämlich meine Lyrik in der Werkstatt und müsste nochmal das Shore hoch deuen 

Grundsätzlich hatte ich eigentlich das WE für Arbeit am Projekt eingeplant... Wenn jmd tätig ist, möge er mir doch kurz ne mail schicken, kenn mich da ja noch nicht aus...

Greetz


----------



## bebo2403 (7. November 2008)

*13:30 Uhr Halle Oberwerth!?*


----------



## >Helge< (7. November 2008)

Na das hört sich doch schon mal gut an!

Ginge es auch etwas später?

Unser (sind evtl. 3 Neuwieder) Zug ist erst gegen 13:45 Uhr in Koblenz, 14:00 Uhr wäre also besser!

.


----------



## bebo2403 (8. November 2008)

Von mir aus auch 14:00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (8. November 2008)

14:00 Uhr passt.

Startet ihr mit FPfad? Wann wärt ihr dann frühestens oben an der Schranke aufm Teer(die, bevor es anfängt abwärts zu gehen)? Evtl. würde ich den Telefon Joker ziehen und mich dahin shuttlen lassen xD

Sonst bin ich auch pünktlich an der Halle.


----------



## Single-Trail (8. November 2008)

Würde mich auch Interessieren wann ihr oben seid? würde dann direkt hoch fahren...

Bis dann, Single-Trail


----------



## bigbadone (8. November 2008)

Würde mich auch anschließen, bei diesem exzellenten Wetter. 14Uhr Halle Oberwerth? 

Bis später


----------



## Killerzwelch (8. November 2008)

Hi,
würde dann ab 1430 Uhr wie beschrieben oben an der Schranke warten, damit wir dann anschließend fpfad bügeln können. 30 min braucht ihr ja bestimmt...

Bis gleich


----------



## Single-Trail (8. November 2008)

Bin auch 1430 oben..
Bis später...


----------



## >Helge< (10. November 2008)

Hi Martin!

....und, gibt´s nach dem Desaster am Samstag schon Neuigkeiten in Sachen Laufräder?

.


----------



## Single-Trail (10. November 2008)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Hi Martin!
> 
> ....und, gibt´s nach dem Desaster am Samstag schon Neuigkeiten in Sachen Laufräder?
> 
> .



Ne bin noch nicht dazu gekommen zum Bernd zu gehen.... 
zu viel Schulisches um die Ohren...


----------



## twisthead (10. November 2008)

hallo zusammen,
da ihr alle offensichtlich aus Koblenz und Umgebung kommt, stelle ich meine Frage mal hier rein:

Ich wohne in der Nähe von der Rhein-Mosel-Halle und bin durch die räumliche Nähe ab und zu im Stadtwald unterwegs. Häufig ist mein Rad danach recht verdreckt...nun zu meinem Anliegen: wo reinigt ihr euer Rad? gibt es irgendwo in der Nähe vom Oberwerth vielleicht die Möglichkeit das Fahrrad zu reinigen? (vielleicht sogar bei der Aral?)
Bisher habe ich es so gehändelt, dass ich noch weiter nach Lützel gefahren bin um dort eine der Waschboxen zu missbrauchen...und diesen Umweg würde ich mir doch gerne ersparen 

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. November 2008)

Ich mache meine in der Badewanne sauber.
Die kann ich aber leider nicht mitbringen..

An der Araltankstelle haben wir die Räder schon mit einem Dampfstrahler sauber gemacht.
Bin aber nicht sicher, ob das Ding noch da steht.

Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch die ehemalige svg an der b9 wo es zur Goldgrube reingeht.
Vielleicht haben die auch so ein Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. November 2008)

Wie sieht es mit einer Funselfahrt am Donnerstag aus?
18:15 Uhr am Pretzer???????????


----------



## >Helge< (11. November 2008)

Lust hätte ich schon, müsste halt versuchen den Dienst zu tauschen!

Ich melde mich dann noch....


----------



## superrocker73 (11. November 2008)

Ein Foto von meiner Lieblingsabfahrt im Stadtwald...geschossen heute Nachmittag im Halbdunkel...!!! GROSSARTIG!


----------



## bebo2403 (11. November 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit einer Funselfahrt am Donnerstag aus?
> 18:15 Uhr am Pretzer???????????



Mal sehen was mein Akku macht! Aber für zwei zügige Abfahrten könnte die Kapazität dieser Krücke noch reichen. Das letzte Mal hat er ja auch circa 15 Minuten Strom gespendet.
Lupine ist bestellt!


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. November 2008)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Lupine ist bestellt!



Der erste der seine Schwangerschaft ausgetragen hat.........., wer ist der nächste?


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. November 2008)

hey Superrocker, Selbstauslöser?
Gut getimet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (11. November 2008)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> ..........*Lupine ist bestellt!*



Boah, Du Sau! 

Mich kribbelt´s ja jetzt noch mehr in den Fingern, verdammt......wenn bloß der Umzug nicht wäre!


@ Thorsten:

Cooles Foto!


----------



## Single-Trail (11. November 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> hey Superrocker, Selbstauslöser?
> Gut getimet!



Er hatte einen guten Lehrer 

...ich gehöre jetzt gezwungenermaßen wieder zu den Chaoten die ohne Räder schnell sein wollen/müssen und wie bekloppt durch die gegend Laufen 

morgen wird das Bike geputzt und am Donnerstag fahr ich zum Bernd...



			
				>Helge< schrieb:
			
		

> Mich kribbelt´s ja jetzt noch mehr in den Fingern, verdammt......wenn bloß der Umzug nicht wäre!



Was meinst du wie es dich kribbeln wird, wenn du die erstmal im Einsatz gesehen hast :-D


----------



## superrocker73 (11. November 2008)

Kein Selbstauslöser, perfektes Timing vom Kollegen...war aber halt leider schon zu dunkel! Habe schon gut mit Photoshop nachgeholfen...Obwohl ich persönlich finde, dass es dadurch gerade gut kommt...


----------



## karmakiller (12. November 2008)

@singletrail: ACHTUNG : Donnerstags hat der Bernd zu !


----------



## Killerzwelch (12. November 2008)

n1 pic!
Ist das eigentlich der große Kicker, oder der eins vorher?


----------



## superrocker73 (12. November 2008)

Der "Große" vor der Mulde...das Foto ist auch vielleicht ein wenig nah, mir fehlt die Totale, aber dafür hätte von weiter unten fotografiert werden müssen aber es war zu dunkel!


----------



## >Helge< (12. November 2008)

So, Dienst getauscht!

Also :* Nightride, Donnerstag, 18:15 Uhr, Pretzer !?!*

Wer ist denn nu dabei?

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2008)

na wenn ich mich erkältet habe bin ich morgen dabei


----------



## bebo2403 (12. November 2008)

Ich bin dabei, wenn ich zeitig zu Hause bin.


----------



## Killerzwelch (13. November 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Der "Große" vor der Mulde...das Foto ist auch vielleicht ein wenig nah, mir fehlt die Totale, aber dafür hätte von weiter unten fotografiert werden müssen aber es war zu dunkel!


jupp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (13. November 2008)

Wie war es denn heute? Hat Superrocker es noch geschafft?


----------



## superrocker73 (13. November 2008)

Jaa, hat er, nur die Latüchte hat nicht durchgehalten und pünktlich am Beginn des Fischerpfades den Geist aufgegeben...


----------



## Single-Trail (14. November 2008)

Wenn Bebo und Helge bald mit dem Lupine Flutlicht am Start sind brauchen wir sowieso kein Licht mehr


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. November 2008)

Dann ist Sonnenbrillenpflicht!


----------



## >Helge< (14. November 2008)

.

 .....  ...... 

.


----------



## bebo2403 (15. November 2008)

Fährt morgen jemand so gegen Mittag??


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. November 2008)

Ist überhaupt jemand am Sonntag mit den Bike unterwegs gewesen?
Konnte zeitweise noch nicht mal mehr den Stadtwald sehen.

Hat jemand von euch eine 24er Sechskant- Nuss? Nur geliehen!


----------



## Joki (17. November 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist überhaupt jemand am Sonntag mit den Bike unterwegs gewesen?
> Konnte zeitweise noch nicht mal mehr den Stadtwald sehen.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch eine 24er Sechskant- Nuss? Nur geliehen!



Ja, ich war unterwegs! Zwar nicht im Koblenzer Stadtwald aber rund um Fleckershöhe und Boppard. So schlimm wie es aussah war es gar nicht.
Ich bin von total verschlammten Wegen ausgegangen...und kam fast sauber nach Hause....Ergebnis 2.30 h unterwegs und niemand getroffen ausser ein paar dollen Jägern, die meinten sonntags um 12.00h ne Treibjagd veranstalten zu müssen....


----------



## superrocker73 (17. November 2008)

Ich war auch ein paar Stunden an der Lahn unterwegs und kann das nur bestätigen, wenig Regen und zwischendurch sogar mal ein Anflug von blauem Himmel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (17. November 2008)

Joki schrieb:


> ...dollen Jägern, die meinten sonntags um 12.00h ne Treibjagd veranstalten zu müssen....




Fängt die shei$e wieder an?


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. November 2008)

Wie sieht es morgen mir einer Funselfahrt aus?
Mit anschließender Weizenbierentlohnung natürlich!


----------



## >Helge< (18. November 2008)

Muss morgen abend arbeiten! :kotz:


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. November 2008)

dann kriegst auch kein Weizenbier................


----------



## Killerzwelch (19. November 2008)

Bin auch von heute bis Freitag ausser Haus...
Wie sieht es am WE mit Biken, oder anderen aktivitäten(per mail) aus?

btw: Wer ist denn am Montag FPfad und KöBa gefahren? War auf beiden Dingern die selbe Handschrift = sehr lustige Verbremser!


----------



## N95 (19. November 2008)

Hallo! Ich fahre das ganze Jahr über und suche jemanden/mehrere, die mit mir trainieren möchten im Raum Koblenz und Umgebung. Die Adventstour würde mich auch interessieren. Wenn noch Platz ist, gebt mir bitte die Daten durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (21. November 2008)

So....Ende nächster Woch dürfte mein Umzug komplett über die Bühne sein......dann wird endlich wieder gerockt!


----------



## bebo2403 (21. November 2008)

Waaas? So lange noch? Man muss sich auch mal ne Pause gönnen.
Habe gestern Abend meine neue Lampe getestet.
Die Buchentrails sind frisch gefönt! Kein Blatt lag da.

Wer hat fährt morgen Nachmittag und/oder Sonntag ne Runde mit?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. November 2008)

Sonntag ab Mittag bin ich dabei.
Samstag vielleicht


----------



## N95 (22. November 2008)

Wo fahrt Ihr am Sonntag? Ich wäre auch gerne dabei! Wann und wo?


----------



## bebo2403 (22. November 2008)

Wie wäre es mit 11 oder 12 Uhr!?


----------



## N95 (22. November 2008)

Hoppla, ich ziehe auch nächste Woche um, gerade hat sich der Handwerker für morgen mittag angekündigt  Mist!


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. November 2008)

Funselfahrt am Dienstag?


----------



## Killerzwelch (24. November 2008)

Moin,
für mich wäre heute abend eigentlich besser, evtl. wäre ich morgen abend aber auch parat.
Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2008)

hey schitt
dienstag muss auf geburtstag!
fährt jemand mittwoch mit?


----------



## bebo2403 (24. November 2008)

Mittwoch ist gut!
Ich bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (25. November 2008)

Sonst niemand?
18:15 an der Halle Oberwerth!?


----------



## >Helge< (25. November 2008)

Bin erst nach dem Wochenende wieder dabei und ab morgen auch erst mal nur über Handy zu erreichen, da in der neuen Wohnung weder Telefon noch Internet installiert sind!


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. November 2008)

Hey Helge, in unserer Straße hat jemand Brieftauben?


----------



## bebo2403 (26. November 2008)

Du bist aber dann da heute Abend?
Der d. D. H. aus K. Ow. am R. kommt auch mit.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. November 2008)

???????? Wir langsam sehr komplex!
Ich bin jedenfalls da.


----------



## superrocker73 (27. November 2008)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Du bist aber dann da heute Abend?
> Der d. D. H. aus K. Ow. am R. kommt auch mit.



Der Daniel Hirth aus Koblenz Oberwerth am Rhein...warum macht ihr da so ein Geheimnis draus???


----------



## Single-Trail (27. November 2008)

Kaum falle ich mal aus, fangt ihr an durchzudrehen


----------



## bebo2403 (29. November 2008)

Wie sieht es morgen aus? Hat jemand Lust auf eine Runde biken?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. November 2008)

leider erkältet..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (29. November 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> leider erkältet..............



Gute Besserung


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. November 2008)

danke


----------



## Rockyalex! (29. November 2008)

Morgen bin ich um 11.00 Uhr in Polch am Bahnhof auf dem Radweg.
Von dort fahren wir ins Elztal!
(2-3Std. Langsames Tempo, fast nur Singletrail...)
Ich hab ja gesagt, dass ich mich meld. Hoffentlich reicht die Zeit...
Gruss Alex


----------



## Single-Trail (29. November 2008)

Das wird wohl nie was mit ner Polchrunde bei mir 
Sitze mit kartoffelchipsförmigen Laufrädern zu Hause...


----------



## Rockyalex! (30. November 2008)

Immer diese Ausreden

Beim nächsten Mal: Ich hab auch noch ein Fully für dich
Gruss Alex

P.S. Netter Spruch unter deinen Threats


----------



## dave (30. November 2008)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> P.S. Netter Spruch unter deinen Threats



Weißte auch wo der herkommt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (30. November 2008)

Richtig  das Video ist göttlich


----------



## Antilles (30. November 2008)

total geil!


----------



## Basica (2. Dezember 2008)

Versteht Ihr überhaupt was die sagen ;-) Den Ausblick den die zwei Jungs haben solltet Ihr Euch mal in Realität anschauen... Isch mega guet!


----------



## Single-Trail (2. Dezember 2008)

Das gabs mal mit Untertitel 

- Schau, schau, jetzt musst du schauen. Jetzt kommt
wieder einer.

- Ja, schon wieder einer.

- Einen Krampf hat der Arme, gell. Eieiei. Schau, wie
er kämpfen muss.

- Kämpfen, kämpfen, komm!

- Ein ganz roten Kopf hat er, der arme Kerl.

- Das schadet ihm ja nix, oder.

- Aber ein teures Rad hat er!

- Ein teures hat er.

- Karbon statt Kondition, gell du! Hopp, hopp!

- Hopp!


----------



## superrocker73 (3. Dezember 2008)

Tag Leute, suche ganz dringend ein SRAM Schaltwerk x9 oder x7, egal, muss aber SRAM sein!
Also, wer noch so'n Teil an der Ecke rumliegen hat darf sich bitte bei mir melden...


----------



## Gustav (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi, 

wie gehts????

Gruss M.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2008)

Husten mit Auswurf!
Ansonsten geht es.

Ach ja, mein Innenlager ist eingerostet, dreht sich nimmer!
Ansonsten geht es.


----------



## Killerzwelch (6. Dezember 2008)

Ja, der Nikolaus war da und es gab viele Geschenke, also auch gut!

Wie schaut es die Tage denn nochmal mit radln?
Morgen nachmittag könnte es trocken sein, und Montag soll es wohl trocken sein. Würde ganz gerne an einem der zwei Tage mal im hellen auf der Maschine sitzen.

grüße


----------



## Killerzwelch (7. Dezember 2008)

Sonntag, blauer Himmel, wo sich Rhein und Mosel küssen... 

Da will keiner biken?!
Lasst schnell hören, nachm Mittagessen bin ich unterwegs.


----------



## >Helge< (9. Dezember 2008)

So, sitzte gerade bei meiner Schwester und komme mal ins Netz!

Ich bin bis 07.01. nur über Handy zu erreichen, dann habe ich endlich wieder Internetzugang!
Handynummer hatte ich euch ja gemailt, ansonsten mal bei RockyRider oder Superrocker nachfragen!

Donnerstag habe ich frei und wollte evtl. mit Superrocker fahren.....wird langsam echt wieder Zeit nach dem ganzen Streß!

So, also hoffentlich bis die Tage.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Dezember 2008)

Hey Helge!
Auch wieder da?
Dachte schojn schon du spielst jetzt Golf?

Bike ist bei mir dezeit escht Kacke.
Bin Erkältet und habe ein festgerostetes Innenlager.
Demnächst wieder.

Andreas


----------



## bebo2403 (9. Dezember 2008)

Ah, der Helge!
Endlich wieder stressfrei!?
Ich falle momentan leider auch aus. Wollte dich doch gerne mal zum Lampenkauf antreiben!
Hab mir nach ner Woche Erkältung und Fieber jetzt auch noch nen Virus gefangen, der meine linken Gesichtsnerven und somit die komplette linke Gesichtsmuskulatur außer Gefecht gesetzt hat. Echt übel.
Bin aber hoffentlich übernächstes WE auch wieder fit.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Dezember 2008)

Boha, bei uns ist ja voll die Seuche drin????????????????????
Was macht der Wald bloß ohne uns?


----------



## Single-Trail (9. Dezember 2008)

Wenn das so weiter geht, wächst die E-Line wieder zu...
Gute Besserung euch allen!

Kurze Frage: Meine Bremsbeläge gehen in Zeitlupe zurück in ihre Ausgangsposition. Außerdem greife ich am Bremshebel erst ins Leere und dann packt die Bremse direkt zu... was ist da los? Würde jetzt mal spekulieren die Kolben flutschen nicht mehr so wie sie sollen... Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass die Möhre schon so lange nicht bewegt wurde :-(

Grüße an alle Weizenbierhelden die im Moment auch nicht auf den Bock können


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Dezember 2008)

Hört sich an, als fehle deine Bremse etwas Pflege und eine Ausfahrt?


----------



## Killerzwelch (10. Dezember 2008)

Dann mal gute Besserung in die Runde!
Hört sich ja eher durchwachsen an...


----------



## Silenz (12. Dezember 2008)

Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag zu fahren?
Ich weiß noch nicht wo und wann's losgehen soll. 
Aber das kann man ja noch ausmachen.

Gruß D


----------



## Killerzwelch (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi Silence,
hi all,
sind im moment schwer inaktiv.
 kaufen und so...

Samstag werden nen paar Kumpels aus der alten Heimat zu Besuch sein, wir werden ca. 14 Uhr in Metternich starten und die übliche Stadtwaldrunde in Angriff nehmen.

Hat wer Lust, Zeit und Material mitzurollen?

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Dezember 2008)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> Hat wer Lust, Zeit und Material mitzurollen?
> 
> Gruß



Material ist wächst uns doch wenn wir nicht fahren?
Wenn genug gewachsen ist können wir erst rollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (19. Dezember 2008)

Wie siehts morgen nachmittag aus??? Jemand Zeit und Lust???


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Dezember 2008)

ich bin für dieses jahr raus.
aber ab januar wieder........
keep cool!!!


----------



## Killerzwelch (19. Dezember 2008)

@Rocky: Jau, dann lass dich reich beschenken (Rostlöser fürs Tretlager, oder so  )

@SuperRocker: 





> Samstag werden nen paar Kumpels aus der alten Heimat zu Besuch sein, wir werden ca. 14 Uhr in Metternich starten und die übliche Stadtwaldrunde in Angriff nehmen.
> 
> Hat wer Lust, Zeit und Material mitzurollen?



Wobei ich das Wetter ja durchaus "wechselhaft"(Schnee wechselt mit Regen) sein soll.


----------



## LifesAGamble (20. Dezember 2008)

moin moin, ich wünsch Euch auch schonmal ein frohes fest und nen guten rutsch...und nach unserem kurzurlaub bin ich ab januar ebenfalls wieder dabei!


----------



## bebo2403 (22. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir ein frohes Fest usw.
Nach Weihnachten werde ich wohl wieder in der Lage sein, auf dem Bike zu sitzen; ansonsten spätestens im Januar.


----------



## superrocker73 (24. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir natürlich liebste Weihnachtsgrüsse an alle!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (24. Dezember 2008)

frohe weihnachten!


----------



## Bullet (25. Dezember 2008)

so, ich wünsch dann auch ma alles gute. 
der stuttgarter ex-koblenzer !


----------



## Single-Trail (25. Dezember 2008)

Single-Trail, der heute endlich wieder Trails surfen war, wünscht euch allen frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Drift in ein trailreiches und sonniges Jahr 2009


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Dezember 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> Single-Trail, der heute endlich wieder Trails surfen war, wünscht euch allen frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Drift in ein trailreiches und sonniges Jahr 2009


Na dann lag mal mindestens ein neuer Laufradsatz unterm baum?
Wie fährt es sich mit mehr Federweg?


----------



## Single-Trail (25. Dezember 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Na dann lag mal mindestens ein neuer Laufradsatz unterm baum?
> Wie fährt es sich mit mehr Federweg?



Mavic Crossride 

Gabel: Allgemein entspanntere Sitzposition und besseres Ansprechverhalten hatte heute allerdings leichte Überschlagsgefühle (die dann auch zu nem leichten Abgang übern Lenker führten  ) bei größeren Felsstufen... Entweder lag es daran dass ich schon so lange nicht mehr gefahren bin oder ich muss den Luftdruck in der Gabel erhöhen, denn der Federweg war komplett ausgenutzt...


----------



## hexer70 (26. Dezember 2008)

von mir auch noch`n frohes fest und nen guten rutsch!
hoffe, daß ich im neuen jahr mal wieder öfter mitfahren werde.
das nehme ich mir auf jeden fall mal vor.
Piss dann


----------



## Killerzwelch (27. Dezember 2008)

Hoffe ihr hattet alle schöne Feiertage! 

Da die nächsten Tage durchweg eine Sonne von der Wetterseite meines Vertrauens lächelt, mal die Frage, ob wer biken möchte?!

Allen anderen natürlich auch noch nen lustsigen Drift ins Neue!


----------



## bebo2403 (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich war heute seit 5 Wochen das erste Mal radeln.
Da ging nicht viel. Also muss ich üben.
Ich hätte Lust morgen nach Boppard zu fahren und dort den Zug zu nutzen. Würde dann nochmal die Zeiten nachschauen.
Montag bis Mittwoch kann ich nicht.


----------



## Killerzwelch (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi bebo,

da wär ich direkt dabei. Wann willst du denn los?
Üben kann ja nie schaden =)

Gruß


----------



## bebo2403 (27. Dezember 2008)

Würde gerne die Bahn um 12.17 am HBF Boppard erwischen und vorher eine Abfahrt machen. D.h. wir sollten um 11:45 am Bahnhof Buchholz los. Ich will dann so um kurz nach halb zwölf da sein. Findest du den Bahnhof oder wollen wir uns in KO treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## takeafreak (28. Dezember 2008)

Hey,
hat einer /bzw. kennt einer 'ne kleine Dirtstrecke (Trail) zum üben? Bin schon sau lange (ca. 2 Monate) kein Dirt mehr gefahren.
Wenn einer was im Raum Westerwald hat bitte antworten (am besten nähe Hachenburg)

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Single-Trail (28. Dezember 2008)

takeafreak schrieb:


> Hey,
> hat einer /bzw. kennt einer 'ne kleine Dirtstrecke (Trail) zum üben? Bin schon sau lange (ca. 2 Monate) kein Dirt mehr gefahren.
> Wenn einer was im Raum Westerwald hat bitte antworten (am besten nähe Hachenburg)
> 
> Liebe Grüße



Da liegt es natürlich sehr nahe, (55km) in den Koblenz-Thread zu schreiben... Schreib doch mal in einen Thread der mehr mit dem Westerwald zutun hat... 

Happy Trails und guten Rutsch...


----------



## Killerzwelch (28. Dezember 2008)

hmm, da bekommt man nicht allzu viel von mit, dass da oben was geht. Könnte mir wirklich nur vorstellen, dass in Hachenburg selbst nen paar Jungs gebastelt haben, aber da wärst du dann definitiv näher dran.
Ein paar meter weiter in Herborn, ist für Dirt-Biker natürlich der Place2b, große Sachen kann man da auf jeden Fall üben =)


----------



## takeafreak (29. Dezember 2008)

@Single-Trail : Nunja , sind auch nur 42km  Aber sonst hab ich wenig von Dirt's gehört.

@Killerzwelch : Wodenn in Herborn? Haste da 'ne Map(-beschreibung) oder 'ne Internetseite? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Killerzwelch (29. Dezember 2008)

...ich poste den Link mal nicht direkt, gib bei google "bike herborn" ein und es springt dich an. hf

=========================
back to topic:

Hat morgen in der Nachmittagssonne  jmd lust ne Runde zu drehen? Denke so grob an 13 Uhr.

Gruß


----------



## takeafreak (30. Dezember 2008)

Dankeschön , der schaut echt nett aus !!

--------------------------------------------------

Heute geht leider nicht , da mein Bike gestern doch noch nicht geliefert wurde. 

Will jetzt fahren.
Wünsch dir trotzdem viel Spaß beim Biken!

Lg


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. Januar 2009)

wie schaut's denn den rest der freien woche aus?


----------



## bebo2403 (1. Januar 2009)

Aha, das Curare ist da.
Ich will biken!


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. Januar 2009)

morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (1. Januar 2009)

eher am Samstag
morgen evtl. kurzfristig


----------



## Single-Trail (1. Januar 2009)

Samstag klingt gut....
Wo soll es hingehen?


----------



## superrocker73 (1. Januar 2009)

Ich wünsch euch allen! ein tolles neues Jahr!


----------



## Killerzwelch (2. Januar 2009)

Genau, frohes Neues!

Samstag wär in der Tat klasse. Vll. diesmal nicht so früh, so dass man den Mittagshappen noch einwerfen kann?


----------



## Single-Trail (2. Januar 2009)

Wann gibt es denn bei euch Mittagsessen... 

ich würde jetzt mal spontan 13 Uhr Oberwerth vorschlagen?


----------



## bebo2403 (2. Januar 2009)

Wär mir recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (2. Januar 2009)

okay, werd mich auch anschließen...


----------



## Single-Trail (2. Januar 2009)

fine  bin mal gespannt auf deinen Bock Steffen...


----------



## Silenz (2. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich vormittags in der Umgebung einen Helm finde, fahr ich mit.


----------



## Killerzwelch (2. Januar 2009)

Ja, bis dahin schaff ich es noch was zu mir zu nehmen.

Dann bis morgen Mittag.


----------



## Single-Trail (2. Januar 2009)

Wunderbar, ich freue mich auf Morgen!

Bis dann...


----------



## superrocker73 (3. Januar 2009)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei...


----------



## LifesAGamble (3. Januar 2009)

schöne tour!



PS.: das neue system heißt "headlock" und ersetzt die ahead-kralle.


----------



## bebo2403 (4. Januar 2009)

Heute (Sonntag) irgendwer Lust auf 'ne Runde?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Januar 2009)

Hi zusammen!
Gesundes neues Jahr an alle!

Fahre wieder mit wenn meine Gabel zurück ist, wahrscheinlich kommendes WE.


----------



## bebo2403 (4. Januar 2009)

Mal wieder Probleme mit dem guten Stück!? Wenn Fox funktioniert, dann gut! Aber leider scheint deine Gabel ja relativ oft ziemlich lustlos zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (4. Januar 2009)

Ach hier der Urlauber ist auch wieder da


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Januar 2009)

Solange ich noch Garantie habe, lass ich die Gabel halt machen......
Die defekte Gabel hat aber im Augenblick noch mehr Lust als ich......, traurig!


----------



## Killerzwelch (4. Januar 2009)

Fein Dürchen woar dat gestern! Aber ziemlich schattig, deswegen werd ich dann auch heut mal im warmen bleiben (@bebo).

Dir und der 36 auch nen Gutes Neues Jahr! Wo warste denn und wie war der Schnee?
Du weißt ja der Appetit kommt beim essen....(@RockyRider)


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Januar 2009)

in Leogang & Saalbach/ Hinterglemm.
OK, werde mal was essen, mal eshen was passiert...


----------



## bebo2403 (4. Januar 2009)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> Du weißt ja der Appetit kommt beim essen....(@RockyRider)


So sieht´s aus. Hatte gestern auch erst wenig Lust, aber dann...
Werde dann wohl auch drinnen bleiben. Man sollte es bei der Kälte wahrscheinlich auch nicht übertreiben.
Vielleicht klappt´s ja diese Woche mit 'nem Nightride.


----------



## Single-Trail (4. Januar 2009)

Nachts ist es doch noch kälter....  also mir wäre eine Tagesfahrt lieber...
Wie wäre es denn wenn wir am Wochenende nach Boppard fahren..?
B.L... R.... W.K.. und vielleicht auch mal die Dinger die ich noch nicht kenne 
Könnten ja bisschen früher Los und mal Rüberstrampeln, dann kommt der Fitnessfaktor auch nicht zu Kurz...
Oder wir kaufen ein Rheinland-Pfalz-Ticket da können dann 5 Personen für ca 5  pro nase den ganzen Tag fahren... Dann müssen wir auch nicht da hin Strampeln...


----------



## LifesAGamble (4. Januar 2009)

ja, nachts is kälter als draußen!


----------



## Killerzwelch (5. Januar 2009)

schöne Gegend solls sein, war bisher noch nicht da...
Und was gabs zu essen? trailsuppe, wurzel-geschnetzeltes auf fels-knödel? Dessert: Eis-Rinne-Shredden? 

Ich werd mich wohl die Woche nicht mehr vor die Tür trauhen. An der Lust liegts nicht... 

Am WE wär ich auch nochmal dabei. 
Also bis die Tage


----------



## Single-Trail (5. Januar 2009)

Schneeeeeeeee  ...da hat der Herr RockyRider wohl was mitgehen lassen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (5. Januar 2009)

Abendlicher Ausflug mit Licht im Schnee?? Traut sich jemand raus bei dem Wetter?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Januar 2009)

jetzt?


----------



## bebo2403 (5. Januar 2009)

Na!
Irgendwann die Woche zu üblichen Zeiten (18Uhr oder so).


----------



## bebo2403 (6. Januar 2009)

Na ja, glaub das ist echt mal zu kalt abends.


----------



## bebo2403 (9. Januar 2009)

Ihr könnt nicht nur faul zu Hause rumsitzen! Wer will morgen 'ne kleine Runde drehen?


----------



## Killerzwelch (9. Januar 2009)

Mahlzeit!
Ich werd morgen mal die gefühlte Temperatur prüfen.
Heiß bin ich in jedem Fall!
Können uns morgen ja mal noch abstimmen, wäre wenn dann für ne kleine Runde am Nachmittag.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigbadone (10. Januar 2009)

Die Sonne scheint und es ist auf jeden Fall trocken. Also beste Trailverhältnisse. Es ist halt ein bisschen frisch, aber das lässt sich mit passender Kleidung ausgleichen. Ich wäre bei einer kleinen Runde dabei!

Ich würde 12:00 an der Sporthalle Oberwerth vorschlagen oder auch später...

Bigbadone


----------



## Killerzwelch (10. Januar 2009)

Morgen,
ja, hört sich nicht so verkehrt an.
Wo wollen wir denn lang rollen? Je nach dem, wo wir hinwollen, wäre ein Trail naher Treffpunkt vll. besser. Wenns in den Stadtwald geht, dann passts natürlich =)
Gruß


----------



## Killerzwelch (10. Januar 2009)

Nach nem kleinen Tipp war ich grad mal aufm Balkon, war echt klasse in der Sonne und fühlte sich auch nicht so kalt an, nur beim atmen gabs so nen kleinen Rasierklingen-verschluck-Effekt.

Werde wohl doch noch warten, bis die Temp mal wieder über 0 ist...
Gruß


----------



## bigbadone (10. Januar 2009)

@ Killerzwelch
Meine Temperaturanzeige sagt -5. Das ist ja fast 0 Grad. In der Sonne ist die gefühlte Temperatur sicherlich im plus Bereich. Und bei den genialen Abfahrten wird es dir eh warm. Beim Bergaufradeln auch.

Bebo, wie siehts bei dir mit einer kleinen Runde aus, heute oder morgen?

Ich bin motiviert!


----------



## bebo2403 (10. Januar 2009)

Ich eigentlich auch (ein wenig zumindest), aber es ist mir echt zu kalt. Da hab ich mir direkt die Atemwege erkältet. Nächste Woche soll es wieder etwas wärmer sein. Mollige 0°C würden mir ja genügen.


----------



## "KaiHawai" (10. Januar 2009)

Am Montag steht Löwenburg bei mir an
@ Silenz
Wie schauts mim Helm und ner erneuten Session??


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Januar 2009)

Soooooooooooo!
Gabel zurück, mit 2009er Kartusche
Antibiotika geht Dienstag zu Ende
Husten ist fast weg

Werde bis Dienstag mal meine Ski wegräumen und die gabel wieder einbauen.
Und wenn möglich mit der einen oder anderen Tour wieder üben..........
Schitt Winter!


----------



## Single-Trail (12. Januar 2009)

Am Mittwoch 21. bin ich mit den Abiarbeiten fertig, Mittwoch und Donnerstag bin ich also Betrunken, aber Freitag stehe ich für eine Anti-Kater Runde zur Verfügung.. wenn nicht dann am Wochenende


----------



## bebo2403 (12. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe auch aufs Wochenende.
Evtl. mit dem verlorenem Sohn: Mein Bike, was mir vor über einem Jahr gestohlen worden ist, hat den Weg zu mir zurück gefunden.
Habe hier in E.Stein jemanden darauf gesehen und direkt angehalten. Leider ist nur noch der nackte Rahmen von meinem Bike übrig.
Die Fox 36 wäre mir lieber gewesen. Aber besser als nix. Hatte es ja schon lange abgeschrieben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Januar 2009)

Wusste garnicht dass du dir ein bike hast stehlen lassen.
was war es denn für eins?
dachte nur mir wäre eins weg gekommen.

gabel ist wieder drin, we wird hoffentlich wärmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (12. Januar 2009)

aber es war nicht unser aller bekannter extrem-downhiller, oder?


----------



## >Helge< (12. Januar 2009)

HUHU  

So, bin endlich wieder online!!!   ....nach streßigem Umzug, kleinen Problemen mit der Telekom, einem Modem das den Geist aufgegeben hat und einer Virusinfektion!

 ....erst mal "Ein frohes Neues..." noch nachträglich!

@ Bebo:

Mit der Lampe ist erst mal wohl Essig,  ich rechne mit einer ordentlichen Nachzahlung für Heizung und Strom! 

Mein Schwesterherz musste sage und schreibe 700 Euro nachlöhnen!!!

... man sieht sich hoffentlich bei der nächsten Ausfahrt!!!

@Superrocker:

Sorry das ich Dich an dem Donnerstag vergessen habe, musste aber noch etwas zur Wohnung regeln!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Januar 2009)

und helge lebt doch noch...............
Sei gegrüßt!


----------



## bebo2403 (12. Januar 2009)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> aber es war nicht unser aller bekannter extrem-downhiller, oder?


Nein, der war es nicht. Aber man weiß ja nicht, welche Wege mein Rad inzwischen zurückgelegt hat. Vielleicht war er auch schon drauf unterwegs.

@Helge: Herzlich willkommen zurück. Habe meine alte Evo X mit nem 7,2V Akku getunt, als Zusatzbeleuchtung. Kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Das bringt doch schon einiges und bis jetzt hält das Leuchtmittel.

Dann fehlen ja nur noch ein  paar Grad mehr auf dem Thermometer.


----------



## bebo2403 (12. Januar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht dass du dir ein bike hast stehlen lassen.
> was war es denn für eins?
> dachte nur mir wäre eins weg gekommen.



Zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester 2007 hat man mir ein Canyon ES 6 aus dem Fahrradraum geklaut. Blöderweise war da gerade die Fox 36 Van von meinem SX Trail eingebaut, weil die originale Manitou sch.... war. Das hat den finanziellen Verlust direkt mal ordentlich gesteigert.


----------



## >Helge< (13. Januar 2009)

Na das mit dem Akku werde ich dann mal testen!


----------



## Single-Trail (13. Januar 2009)

Moin Helge! Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören  
...Dann kann es ja bald richtig los gehen... Sind ja so gut wie alle Pretzerchaoten wieder am Start


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2009)

geht samstag was?


----------



## bebo2403 (15. Januar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> geht samstag was?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwuRFrRG5sM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (15. Januar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> geht samstag was?



Ich muss leider arbeiten!


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2009)

na wenigstens bist du wieder online!
ggf sonntag?


----------



## bebo2403 (15. Januar 2009)

Mir wäre beides recht!


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2009)

He, du solltest in deinem Alter längst im Bett liegen?
Wegen dem biken schauen wir mal was Wetter macht.
Mir wäre Samstagnachmittag schon recht.
Allerdings bin ich zuletzt gefahren, als ich den Schmutzlappen bei dir bestellt habe, irgendwann im November?
******* wird mir der Arsch weh tun.......


----------



## bebo2403 (16. Januar 2009)

Ich schlage einfach mal 13 Uhr am Oberwerth vor und hoffe das noch irgend jemand mit möchte.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2009)

Ich denke es zu schaffen, bin 13:00 Uhr vor der Halle.
Wenn es allerdings eine längere Sache werden soll muss ich passen.
Nach 2 Monaten ohne Bike habe ich so meine Sitz.- Tretprobleme.

Falls sich was ändert=> Telefon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2009)

He, guckt hier keiner mehr rein?
Keiner dabei, heute 13:00 Uhr Oberwerth??


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Januar 2009)

Wie sieht es Donnerstag mit einer Funselfahrt aus?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2009)

oder heute noch, also Mittwoch?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2009)

schreib ich offline???????????????????????????


----------



## bebo2403 (21. Januar 2009)

Hat halt nicht jeder so 'nen Lulli-Job wie du.
War gestern und heute in der Pfalz. Leider zum Arbeiten und nicht zum Biken. 7-8°C und strahlender Sonnenschein. Jedes Mal auf dem Heimweg wurde es dann kälter und bewölkter
Morgen bin ich dabei!
18 Uhr am Oberwerth!?


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2009)

na ja, wenigstens einer der antwortet.
muss aber leider für heute absagen, Lullu- Job.
sorry


----------



## Single-Trail (22. Januar 2009)

Wer ist dieses Wochenende am Start??


----------



## bebo2403 (22. Januar 2009)

Sonntag


----------



## >Helge< (22. Januar 2009)

N´abend!  

....Sonntag kann ich noch nicht 100pro zusagen.....mal schauen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2009)

na wenigstens hat helge wieder kontakt zu uns, sei gegrüßt!
Sonntag kann ich auch noch sagen.
Diese WE ist stark verbucht.

Werde es am Freitag ab 16 Uhr mal in Angriff nehmen.
Was macht das Wetter da?
Noch wer dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (23. Januar 2009)

Ich würd auch gern am WE nochmal ne kleine Runde drehen. Tag und Zeit egal, aber möglichst da wo es trocken ist. Können uns auch gern kruzfristig absprechen.
Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2009)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> , .........aber möglichst da wo es trocken ist.......


bei dir in der Wohnstuff?
Wann sollen wir da sein?


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2009)

stehe gerade vorm spiegel und schmincke mir die tour heute nachmittag ab................


----------



## superrocker73 (23. Januar 2009)

Für Sonntag ist feinstes Wetter angesagt, wie wäre es mal wieder mit 'ner kleinen Wolfskopfrunde???


----------



## LifesAGamble (23. Januar 2009)

find ich gut...
würde morgen mal ausnahmsweise die übliche kleine stadtwald-runde drehen...
jemand interesse?


----------



## Killerzwelch (23. Januar 2009)

Moin, 

könnte mir gut vorstellen morgen mit den stadtwald abzusurfen. 
Lass uns morgen mal gucken, wie es draussen so aussieht.
Sonst wär ich Sonntag dabei.

@rr: jederzeit, aber pack die weichen reifen drauf, parkett ist rutschig!


----------



## >Helge< (24. Januar 2009)

Muss die neue Wohnung von Mutti streichen, hoffe aber heute alles zu schaffen!

..das Wetter scheint ja gut zu werden, hätte Mega Lust morgen dabei zu sein, bin jetzt seit sage und schreibe über 2 Monaten nicht mehr im Wald gewesen!!! 

Ich melde mich hier heute abend nochmal......


----------



## Single-Trail (24. Januar 2009)

Leute! Morgen geht es ab auf den Sattel... Bin zwar total platt von der Woche aber das Wetter scheint zu passen und die von einigen gesetzte 0°C++  Marke ist ja auch schon lange erreicht

W.K. klingt gut... und dazu B.L. oder D.R


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2009)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> @rr: jederzeit, aber pack die weichen reifen drauf, parkett ist rutschig!



bringe spikes mit, damit find ich halt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (24. Januar 2009)

Wenn dann aber die geschraubten... ich werd trotzdem auf weiche Mischung setzen, erhoffe mir da vorteile! 

Ja, erm, heute einer für nen kleinen Sprint zu haben? Mir würd evtl. 1 x F.pfad reichen und dafür morgen nochmal. 
Gruß in die Runde


----------



## bebo2403 (24. Januar 2009)

Wie wäre es viertel vor drei am Oberwerth?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2009)

bin eben doch noch kurz gefahren
hab keine spur zwischen turm und puff gesehen?


----------



## Single-Trail (24. Januar 2009)

Ist der obere Abschnitt wieder frei?


----------



## Joki (24. Januar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> bin eben doch noch kurz gefahren
> hab keine spur zwischen turm und puff gesehen?



machts spaß oder sind die Wege unfahrbar?

nachdem starken Regen und dem Dauerfrost könnteich mir vorstellen, das es keinen großen Spass macht.

Joki


----------



## LifesAGamble (24. Januar 2009)

also was denn nun?
fahren oder heulen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joki (24. Januar 2009)

war das auf mich bezogen?
Ja stimmt früher hat mir das Wetter nichts ausgemacht!
aber den supergau muss ich mir nicht mehr geben....eigentlich haste recht, Spaß machts immer;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2009)

oben habe ich etwas geräumt, rest ist noch zu.dürfte aber nicht viel arbeit sein.
macht sonst sicherlich keiner


----------



## Single-Trail (24. Januar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> oben habe ich etwas geräumt, rest ist noch zu.dürfte aber nicht viel arbeit sein.
> macht sonst sicherlich keiner



War ja klar das "die" den Misst da liegen lassen. :kotz:
Wie war denn der Boden? Steinfeld?


----------



## >Helge< (24. Januar 2009)

So, ich wäre dann morgen dabei....da kann ich mich dann nochmal so richtig einsauen! 



Single-Trail schrieb:


> War ja klar das "die" den Misst da liegen lassen. :kotz:
> Wie war denn der Boden? Steinfeld?



Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2009)

der boden ist absolut ok, gut fahrbar
steinfeld musst du treffen, sonst säuftst du ab!
frag bebo


----------



## Single-Trail (25. Januar 2009)

Heute wird im Matsch gespielt! 13 Uhr Oberwerth?


----------



## >Helge< (25. Januar 2009)

Moin, ich könnte gegen 14°° Uhr an der Sporthalle sein!


----------



## LifesAGamble (25. Januar 2009)

dann würd ich auch sagen 14 uhr spätestens...


----------



## Single-Trail (25. Januar 2009)

Ok 14 Uhr...


----------



## >Helge< (25. Januar 2009)

Also falls noch jemand hier reinschaut:

......für alle Mitstreiter:

*Treffen: heute, 14°° Uhr, Sporthalle Oberwerth
*
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (25. Januar 2009)

So nette, aber anstrengende Tour heute!

Was zwei Monate so ausmachen können..........


----------



## Single-Trail (25. Januar 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> So nette, aber anstrengende Tour heute!



Bestätigung!


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Januar 2009)

wieviel waren denn dabei?
wo seid gewesen?


----------



## >Helge< (25. Januar 2009)

Single-Trail, LifesAGamble und ich sind die übliche Stadtwaldrunde gefahren und haben noch zwei Jungs von den Koblenzern "Ride Downhill" am F.Pfad getroffen!

...war nett, aber wie gesagt hatte ich arge Probleme, vor allem nachher auf der KöBa...da haben meine Beine einfach nicht mehr mitgemacht! 

Also viel Spaß bei deiner Entjungferung für 2009....


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2009)

entjungferung hat am we statt gefunden.
vor dem ausfall der beine kamen die sitzprobleme........


----------



## >Helge< (26. Januar 2009)

...die hatt ich natürlich auch !


----------



## Killerzwelch (26. Januar 2009)

Bevor die Diskussion hier mit "Entjungferung" und dergleichen völlig off topic gerät, mal die Frage:

Hat Mittwoch nachmittag jmd lust auf ne kleine Runde? (Möglichst im hellen)
...nach unserer Stadtwaldrunde am Samstag war nachher auch der Akku leer...


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2009)

Mittwoch kann ich ab 18:15 Uhr, also im dunkeln.
Noch jemand Interesse?


----------



## LifesAGamble (26. Januar 2009)

leider bin ich keine große leuchte, sieht man dann trotzdem was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (26. Januar 2009)

> leider bin ich keine große leuchte, sieht man dann trotzdem was?



Da würde mir ja jetzt viel an Anworten zu einfallen 

Also ich habs jetzt mit dem Sigma Mirage/EvoX Zeug versucht, da drunter brauch man meiner Meinung nach nicht anzufangen, aber auch die Geschichte ist schon gerade so an der Grenze...

Gut, bebo wurde am Sa kurzeitig von ner 747 angesteuert, bis der Pilot gemerkt hat, dass man in der  Sektion E nicht vernünftig landen kann...
Dafür hat er aber auch immer den Weg gesehen...


Wenn du nachmittags schon kannst, würdeste dir den Rest also ersparen


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2009)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> leider bin ich keine große leuchte, sieht man dann trotzdem was?



6 weizen und schon brennt die lampe heller!


----------



## >Helge< (26. Januar 2009)

Ich versuche für Mittwoch den Dienst zu tauschen....wäre also wenn das klappt auch dabei!


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2009)

*Mittwoch, 18:15 Uhr, Pretzer*

1. helge
2. rockyrider66
3.??


----------



## bebo2403 (27. Januar 2009)

Wer ist ?? ?
Also ich wäre dann als vierter Mann dabei.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Januar 2009)

1. helge
2. rockyrider
3. bebo
4.???

na bebo, dämmert es jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (27. Januar 2009)

ich werd mir das auch dann mal anschauen...


----------



## >Helge< (27. Januar 2009)

Sorry Leute, ich bin leider raus, hat nicht geklappt!


----------



## LifesAGamble (27. Januar 2009)

übrigens: wie man am sonntag gesehen hat, zerstören sich die koblenzer trails nicht von alleine und ohne fremdeinwirkung...



und der spruch: "wer im glashaus sitz..." zählt jetzt grad nicht!


----------



## bebo2403 (27. Januar 2009)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> übrigens: wie man am sonntag gesehen hat, zerstören sich die koblenzer trails nicht von alleine und ohne fremdeinwirkung...



Ach komm...
Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nun wirklich...
Oh sorry,hatte das übersehen:



LifesAGamble schrieb:


> und der spruch: "wer im glashaus sitz..." zählt jetzt grad nicht!



Meintest du die oben erwähnten zwei Jungs?


----------



## Single-Trail (27. Januar 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Meintest du die oben erwähnten zwei Jungs?



Single-Trail und Helge 


@LifesAGamble
Du hättest sie doch mal direkt ansprächen können. Wenn du dich hier hinter ihrem Rücken beschwerst bringt das nicht wirklich was.
Was natürlich nicht heißt dass es richtig ist zu Driften, aber darüber haben wir uns ja schon im Kondertal unterhalten... Bin auch für eine naturverträgliche Fahrweise.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Januar 2009)

auch wenn ich nicht dabei war:

ein sauberer drift ist eine hohe kunst und hat wenig mit einer vollbremsung zu tun!


----------



## LifesAGamble (27. Januar 2009)

ich hab 1. keine namen genannt und 2. hätte ich das nicht posten sollen-denn wie so vieles führt es nur zu missverständnissen und ärger!


----------



## >Helge< (27. Januar 2009)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> Single-Trail und Helge



Hörst Du jetzt auf....so schlecht fahren wir nu auch nicht! 

...und die Jungs waren doch jetzt echt mal ganz in Ordnung.....



LifesAGamble schrieb:


> ich hab 1. keine namen genannt und 2. hätte ich das nicht posten sollen-denn wie so vieles führt es nur zu missverständnissen und ärger!



..lesen und interpretieren sind gerade im Forum immer zwei Paar Schuhe!


----------



## Single-Trail (28. Januar 2009)

:-D muss ich jetzt immer dazu schreiben wenn ich was nicht ernsthaft meine 

@RockyRider
Wie driftet man denn auf Waldboden ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen...? Vielleicht haben wir auch ne andere Auffassung vom Driften... ich seh bei manchen Leuten wie sie einfach hinten Komplett zu machen und dann um die Kurven rutschen... 

naja bin kein Experte lasse mich also gerne eines Besseren belehren...


----------



## superrocker73 (28. Januar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> auch wenn ich nicht dabei war:
> 
> ein sauberer drift ist eine hohe kunst und hat wenig mit einer vollbremsung zu tun!



Ganz meine Meinung...ganz davon zu schweigen daß sich die erwähnten Kollegen einen feuchten Schiss drum kehren...zurecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2009)

bei einem drift drehen sich die räder noch, du fährst am grenzbereich, also am absoluten limit.
ggf. auch beim beschleunigen aus einer kurze raus.
es gibt irgendwo ein video von sam hill wie er im drift aufs ziel zukommt, einfach genial.

was wir oft meinen ist mit stehendem rad ums eck, das ist kein drift in dem sinne sondern eher "schreddern"

soll aber nix mit der anmerkung zu den leuten sein die angesprochen wurden.
ich war schließlich nicht dabei.

da ich keinen kenne der das driften beherscht ist unser wald auch nicht dadurch gefährdet......


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. Januar 2009)

also, diskussion beendet!
was is denn mit heut abend-findet das noch statt?


----------



## kaot93 (28. Januar 2009)

@ helge: danke das du mich zu diesem thread gebracht hast 

wäre ich im moment nicht halb tot krank würde ich auch mitfahren...
nur da wäre noch ein problem... ich hab (ausser meinem bruder wenn er mitfahren würde) nicht wirklich einen der mich fahren kann weil meine mutter würde mich mit sicherheit nicht "einfach mal so" 55 km von steimel nach koblenz fahren das ist das problem...
also wenn hier einer ist der durch steimel fährt (was ich nicht annehme aber naja) wäre es super wenn er mich mitnehmen würde... würde auch ein wenig was für spritt abdrücken...^^


----------



## Killerzwelch (28. Januar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> es gibt irgendwo ein video von sam hill wie er im drift aufs ziel zukommt, einfach genial.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqZQVKjukvY&NR=1 2:25
Nur blöd, dass er auf die Fresse fällt, 5,5 Sekunden Vorsprung in der Zwischenzeit vergibt und nicht Weltmeister wird. 
Aber geil aussehen tuts. 
Hab leider nicht mehr das Video gefunden, wo der komplette Drift "von unten" gefilmt und in slowmo gezeigt wird.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2009)

@kaot93:

setzt dich mal mit redpulli aus dem forum in verbindung.
der ist ab und zu dabei, kommt aus puderbach


----------



## kaot93 (28. Januar 2009)

cool danke man!


----------



## Killerzwelch (28. Januar 2009)

wo geht es denn heute abend lang? bzw. wie lang seid ihr denn meist im dunkeln unterwegs?


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. Januar 2009)

wo wollten wir uns denn treffen? anner halle?


----------



## Killerzwelch (28. Januar 2009)

hat ich so verstanden: 1815, oberwerth

wie lang braucht denn so ein nipack, bis er geladen ist, hab ihn glaube so 45 min am netz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (28. Januar 2009)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqZQVKjukvY&NR=1 2:25
> Nur blöd, dass er auf die Fresse fällt, 5,5 Sekunden Vorsprung in der Zwischenzeit vergibt und nicht Weltmeister wird.
> Aber geil aussehen tuts.
> Hab leider nicht mehr das Video gefunden, wo der komplette Drift "von unten" gefilmt und in slowmo gezeigt wird.



Geil!!
Aber das ist nicht Sam Hill!!
Ich habe eindeutig erkannt, dass es sich um LifesAGamble handelt.


----------



## bebo2403 (28. Januar 2009)

Nicht an der Halle!
Am Pretzer!!!!


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. Januar 2009)

okay, bis gleich


----------



## Single-Trail (28. Januar 2009)

Na, wie war der Nightride?

Will auch wieder auf den Sattel bin aber Krank  ..dabei hätte ich im Moment so viel Zeit....


----------



## kaot93 (28. Januar 2009)

mmh das ist bei mir im moment genau das gleiche^^


----------



## Killerzwelch (29. Januar 2009)

der nightride war: 
1. 
2. 
Unterm Strich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (29. Januar 2009)

besser hätt' ich's auch nicht sagen können!


----------



## Single-Trail (29. Januar 2009)

Hat euch Bebbbo nicht die Netzhaut weggebrannt


----------



## [email protected] (30. Januar 2009)

huhu wie wäre es am samstag um 10 uhr an der halle so für 3-4 stunden
mfg philipp


----------



## LifesAGamble (30. Januar 2009)

ich würd samstag morgen auch fahren wollen...


----------



## bebo2403 (30. Januar 2009)

@RockyRider66
Falls deine Koolstop-Beläge immer noch zu wenig Biss haben, versuch es mal so:


----------



## Single-Trail (30. Januar 2009)

Da ist der Reifenabrieb aber so hoch... Rocky fährt doch Tubeless


----------



## bebo2403 (30. Januar 2009)

Würde erst nachmittags 'ne Runde fahren wollen, so ab halb drei oder drei.
Evtl. auch erst die Schippe schwingen und dann anschließend mit Lampe...


----------



## bebo2403 (30. Januar 2009)

??


----------



## LifesAGamble (30. Januar 2009)

also ich muss leider um fünf auf einen fünfzigsten
ich könnte wie gesagt nur vormittags.


----------



## bebo2403 (30. Januar 2009)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> also ich muss leider um fünf auf einen fünfzigsten
> ich könnte wie gesagt nur vormittags.


Da bin ich jetzt ein bißchen traurig, dass RockyRider mich nicht auf seinen Geburtstag eingeladen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Januar 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> @RockyRider66
> Falls deine Koolstop-Beläge immer noch zu wenig Biss haben, versuch es mal so:



Geht doch nix über die gute alte Backenbremse......


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Januar 2009)

geht jetzt heute mittag hier was????


----------



## Killerzwelch (31. Januar 2009)

Ich bin dabei.
Egal wann, hauptsache noch hell.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Januar 2009)

*Also dann 12:15 Uhr an der Oberwerther Halle!
Wer ist da???*


----------



## bigbadone (31. Januar 2009)

Wann und wo Treffen? ich bin auch dabei 

Halle Oberwerth? 13 Uhr? um mal einen konkreten Vorschlag zu machen

Gruß

Bigbadone

ok dann 12:15!


----------



## Killerzwelch (31. Januar 2009)

Affirmative!


----------



## bebo2403 (31. Januar 2009)

Gut, da bin ich dann auch dabei. Ich habe grünes Licht bekommen.


----------



## bebo2403 (31. Januar 2009)

geile Tour heute mit einer phänomenalen letzten Abfahrt
Wer hätte morgen Lust so ab mittags 'ne Runde zu kurbeln??


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2009)

Habe Interesse, kann aber erst später bescheid geben.
melde mich nochma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (1. Februar 2009)

Aha, du hast also noch nach Hause gefunden.
Will mich um 14 Uhr mit Philip an der Halle treffen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2009)

*13:30 Uhr an der Halle Oberwerth?
Wer noch?*


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2009)

Ach da steht ja schon ein Termin?
OK, dann bin ich um 14 Uhr auch dabei.

Den Weg nach Hause hab ich gefunden, wurde auch Zeit für mich.


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. Februar 2009)

negativ, ich schaffs doch nicht heute, mittagessen ist erst um eins...(also der bestellte tisch)


----------



## Killerzwelch (1. Februar 2009)

Jau, die Abfahrten haben gerade mal gerockt gestern 

Ich hab dann auch noch nachhause gefunden...
Für heute steht in meinem Trainingsplan ein Ruhetag und wer weiß was Mutti dazu sagen würd, wenn ich heut schon wieder bike!


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2009)

Mein Bruder kommt auch mit.
Sonst keiner?
[email protected]: sollen wir mal mit deiner Mutti sprechen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (2. Februar 2009)

Danke fürs Angebot, aber die ist da unerbittlich...

Wenn ich weiter so schön artig bin, könnt es sein, dass ich Dienstag oder Mittwoch nochmal darf.
Wie es da bei euch aus?


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Februar 2009)

schön für dich wenn du nochmal "darfst"........., kannst uns ja mal erzählen wie es war................


----------



## LifesAGamble (2. Februar 2009)

also ich könnte dienstag evtl. ab halb drei...


----------



## superrocker73 (2. Februar 2009)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> also ich könnte dienstag evtl. ab halb drei...



Gambelchen, wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Ausflug an die Mosel...Du und ich??? Morgen nachmittag???


----------



## hexer70 (2. Februar 2009)

ich würde mich auch gerne an die alte riege dranhängen. kann aber sein daß ich 10 min später komme.
Treffpunkt gülser brücke???


----------



## superrocker73 (2. Februar 2009)

hexer70 schrieb:


> ich würde mich auch gerne an die alte riege dranhängen. kann aber sein daß ich 10 min später komme.
> Treffpunkt gülser brücke???



Großartig...wollte aber eigentlich nach Alken...aber egal, dann fahren wir halt den H-Pfad und an der Kapelle...bis morgen!


----------



## Killerzwelch (2. Februar 2009)

@RR: klar, euch wird kein Detail erspart bleiben!

@Rest:
Ich wäre dann wie angekündigt auch dabei.
Für mich passt der Treffpunkt Gülser Brücke auch perfekt.

Wieviel Uhr? Und auf der Gülser-Seite, richtig?


----------



## >Helge< (2. Februar 2009)

Shit, da kann ich mal wieder nicht dabei sein, dabei hätte ich gerne endlich mal den H-Pfad hinter mich gebracht!

Wie sieht´s denn am *Donnerstag* oder *Freitag* mit einem *Lampenritt* aus*?*

....am Wochenende hab ich frei und bis jetzt liegt da auch noch nichts an!


----------



## Single-Trail (2. Februar 2009)

ich will am Wochenende auf jeden Fall auch wieder... bin schon seit einer Woche Krank  ...mein Bike schreit schon nach Trails und meine Beine auch


----------



## >Helge< (3. Februar 2009)

Also Donnerstag oder Freitag hätte ich halt Lust auf die übliche Stadtwaldrunde im Dunkeln, so ab 18°° Uhr vom Pretzer aus!

Für´s Wochenende könnte man ja vielleicht mal die Lahnrunde > B1 etc. mal in´s Visier nehmen..allerdings kenne ich den Verlauf nicht mehr genau, bin die Runde erst einmal mit Superrocker gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Februar 2009)

Helge hat recht:

Wie ist es Donnerstag 18:15 Uhr mit Funsel beim Pretzer?

@helge: für das WE wäre die Farbe nicht schlecht!
komplett fahrbar!


----------



## Killerzwelch (3. Februar 2009)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> @Rest:
> Ich wäre dann wie angekündigt auch dabei.
> Für mich passt der Treffpunkt Gülser Brücke auch perfekt.
> 
> Wieviel Uhr? Und auf der Gülser-Seite, richtig?



<- Damits nicht untergeht...

Donnerstag abend bin ich leider raus. WE könnte nochmal passen.


----------



## hexer70 (3. Februar 2009)

@ killerzwelch: wenn du`n gülser bist treffen wir uns natürlich auf der gülser seite. bei mir wird`s wohl eher 14.45 uhr, muß dann nach der h-pfadrunde auch schon wieder zurück.
bis später..

ach nä, hab gerade gesehen du bist`n metternicher, sorry..


----------



## Killerzwelch (3. Februar 2009)

Passt schon 
Ich warte dann quasi auf meiner Seite.

Wie siehts mit LifesAGamble und SuperRocker aus?
Klappts bei euch mit 1445 Gülser Brücke?


----------



## superrocker73 (3. Februar 2009)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> Passt schon
> Ich warte dann quasi auf meiner Seite.
> 
> Wie siehts mit LifesAGamble und SuperRocker aus?
> Klappts bei euch mit 1445 Gülser Brücke?



Sorry Freunde, habe vergessen dass heute Kinderturnen ansteht...


----------



## Killerzwelch (3. Februar 2009)

Lass dich von nix wichtigem abhalten


----------



## superrocker73 (3. Februar 2009)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> Lass dich von nix wichtigem abhalten



Kinderturnen ist das Größte...vor allem für die Kinder, die doch immer wieder gerne sehen wie sich ein erwachsener Mensch zu Affen machen kann...


----------



## hexer70 (3. Februar 2009)

kenn ich sehr gut.

so ich mache mich jetzt parat, bis gleich..


----------



## Killerzwelch (3. Februar 2009)

Ich bin noch so jung und frei 

Bin dann auch auffem Weg in den Keller, bis gelich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "KaiHawai" (3. Februar 2009)

zu spät mitbekommen....


----------



## LifesAGamble (3. Februar 2009)

na, wie war euer tourchen?
hatte eigentlich fest mit mir gerechnet, aber nach der schule und kurz nach drei war keiner mehr da...


----------



## >Helge< (4. Februar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Helge hat recht:
> 
> *Wie ist es Donnerstag 18:15 Uhr mit Funsel beim Pretzer?*
> 
> ...



Wow, ich bin gespannt!

Farbe ist ja nicht das Problem, ich habe ja zwei Dosen.....


----------



## Killerzwelch (4. Februar 2009)

@gambelchen: Tour war klasse. Du hattest ja was von 1430 geschrieben, da de dich net mehr gemeldet hast, waren wa ma davon ausgegangen, dass dir was dazwischen gekommen ist. 

Donnerstag muss ich passen. Mit dem Wochenende weis ich auch noch nicht, obs da bei mir passt.


----------



## hexer70 (4. Februar 2009)

jou, unsere tour war kurz und knackig. hätte heute schon wieder bock auf den hobel zu steigen. 
vieleicht geht ja was am sonntag?!


----------



## bebo2403 (4. Februar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Helge hat recht:
> 
> Wie ist es Donnerstag 18:15 Uhr mit Funsel beim Pretzer?
> 
> ...



Bin dabei!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Februar 2009)

schitt, ich muss leider absagen, akkus wären schon geladen...., schade


----------



## hexer70 (5. Februar 2009)

ist evtl heute mittag jemand unterwegs, so ab 1430??


----------



## LifesAGamble (5. Februar 2009)

ich würd heut abend auch mitgondeln, aber wirklich optimal war das letztes mal für mich nich...


----------



## LifesAGamble (5. Februar 2009)

hexer70 schrieb:


> ist evtl heute mittag jemand unterwegs, so ab 1430??



da hat anscheinend jemand blut geleckt...


----------



## bebo2403 (5. Februar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> schitt, ich muss leider absagen, akkus wären schon geladen...., schade


Ich auch, aber weil meine nämlich nicht geladen sind!


----------



## "KaiHawai" (5. Februar 2009)

sorry, gerne, aber muss arbeiten


----------



## >Helge< (5. Februar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> schitt, ich muss leider absagen, akkus wären schon geladen...., schade





bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ich auch, aber weil meine nämlich nicht geladen sind!



...o.k., dann wohl am Wochenende....



LifesAGamble schrieb:


> ich würd heut abend auch mitgondeln, aber wirklich optimal war das letztes mal für mich nich...



Was war denn nicht optimal? Beleuchtungsprobleme?


----------



## LifesAGamble (5. Februar 2009)

ich bin ja ohne jeden funken licht gefahren, zwar mittendrin-aber in kurven oder heiklen stellen hab ich natürlich so gut wie nichts gesehen...

wer hat denn morgen um drei zeit und lust?


----------



## >Helge< (5. Februar 2009)

Morgen geht leider nicht!

Wahrscheinlich am ehesten Samstag.....Sonntag soll das Wetter ja nicht so gut werden!


----------



## bebo2403 (5. Februar 2009)

Ich könnte 15 Uhr schaffen. Bin ja die Woche noch nicht gefahren und entsprechend heiss auf 'ne Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "KaiHawai" (6. Februar 2009)

grad feierabend gemacht. 
Wäre an einer Runde morgen (heut) interessiert. 15.00 Pretzer? Hab bis 14.00 Dienst, schau dann nochmal rein.


----------



## hexer70 (6. Februar 2009)

moin mädels,

hat vielleicht noch jemand ein NC-17 Pedale (Cr-Mo Axle) in seiner ersatzteilkiste rumliegen?? mein rechtes pedal hat gestern auf`m f-pfad was ab gegriegt.

danke anke


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2009)

hey hexer fährt wieder!
super
Pedal nachgegeben und nach unten gebogen?
Ersatzteile hab ich leider nicht.
Vielleicht sieht man sich am we mal?


----------



## Killerzwelch (6. Februar 2009)

Mahlzeit, 
bin heute erst ab 15 Uhr rum wieder in Koblenz.
Wie sieht es denn Sa oder So mit net Runde aus?
Abgesehen von der tollen Wettermeldung...

gruß


----------



## bebo2403 (6. Februar 2009)

Sonntag um ca. 10Uhr wollen wir eine Lahnrunde drehen.


----------



## "KaiHawai" (6. Februar 2009)

Was ist denn mit heut??


----------



## bebo2403 (6. Februar 2009)

Sorry.
Wäre gerne gefahren, aber 15 Uhr schaffe ich nicht mehr und hätte sowieso nur bis 17 Uhr Zeit.
Ich wäre für morgen nachmittag ca. 14 Uhr zu haben und wie oben erwähnt Sonntag 10 Uhr.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2009)

Morgen 14 Uhr ginge bei mir.
Vielleicht könnte Helge dann grün mitbringen........


----------



## "KaiHawai" (6. Februar 2009)

gut Jungs, dann bin ich erstmal bis Mi raus, hab  Doppelschicht. Vielleicht klappts ja dann nächste Woche. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (6. Februar 2009)

Hi Kai,

bin grad in Koblenz angekommen und wäre noch für ne Runde zu haben.
Morgen hät mir besser gepasst, aber das WE solls pissen und ich finds echt toll im trockenen zu biken =)


----------



## "KaiHawai" (6. Februar 2009)

bin dabei. 16.00 Pretzer??


----------



## Killerzwelch (6. Februar 2009)

Ja, 
machen wir so.
Nur damit du bescheid weist, mir wird dann vermutlich eine Abfahrt reichen, dann dürfte es ja auch schon duster werden...

Bis gleich


----------



## >Helge< (6. Februar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Morgen 14 Uhr ginge bei mir.
> Vielleicht könnte Helge dann grün mitbringen........



Sehr gut, dann:

*Samstag, 14 °° Uhr, Pretzer!?!*

...Gelb ist dann am Start....


----------



## bebo2403 (6. Februar 2009)




----------



## redpulli (6. Februar 2009)

Bin mit am Start!
Evtl bring ich Louise noch mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (6. Februar 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Sonntag um ca. 10Uhr wollen wir eine Lahnrunde drehen.



Da hätte ich eigentlich auch Interesse! 

Wird von Koblenz aus gestartet? Wer ist mit von der Partie? Was wird gefahren, B1 etc.?

Fragen über Fragen...aber kann man ja morgen noch klären!


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2009)

wann nu?

10 oder 14 uhr??
ich kann nur 14 Uhr.


----------



## >Helge< (6. Februar 2009)

*Morgen 14 °° Uhr*, Sonntag bei mir noch offen.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2009)

ah so, gut

wegen dem grün würd ich schon gerne im stadwald fahren.

falls ihr unbedingt nach lahnstein möchtet gebt bescheid.
dann treffen wir uns direkt dort.


----------



## >Helge< (6. Februar 2009)

So ist ja auch der Plan.....morgen Stadtwald evtl. mit Sektion E...Sonntag Lahn......


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2009)

ah, so langsam dämmert es mir......


----------



## schnellejugend (7. Februar 2009)

Kann ich mich euch am Sonntag aufdrängen?


----------



## bebo2403 (7. Februar 2009)

Klar kannst du!
Wir schreiben abends nochmal wegen Treffpunkt.
Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Februar 2009)

na wer ist den bei dem siggelwetter nun dabei?
Um das Grün würde ich mich auf jeden Fall gerne kümmern, zur Not auch zu Fuß!


----------



## >Helge< (7. Februar 2009)

aalso wenn i9ch den zug noch bekomme bin ich da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Februar 2009)

hau rin helge.
bike brsuchst du nicht unbedingt, aber was grünses.
falls du den zug nicht mehr bekommst ruf mich mal kurz an


----------



## >Helge< (7. Februar 2009)

...also doch Planänderung, wie ich gerade erfahren habe wird´s wohl nix mit biken...


----------



## superrocker73 (7. Februar 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> ...also doch Planänderung, wie ich gerade erfahren habe wird´s wohl bei den anderen nix mit biken...



Schon lustig...und dafür habt ihr jetzt zwei Seiten lang hier rumgepostet...


----------



## "KaiHawai" (7. Februar 2009)

und ich bin froh, dass wir gestern waren


----------



## >Helge< (7. Februar 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Schon lustig...und dafür habt ihr jetzt zwei Seiten lang hier rumgepostet...



Waren halt nicht biken, aber wir waren trotzdem sehr produktiv......


----------



## superrocker73 (7. Februar 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Waren halt nicht biken, aber wir waren trotzdem sehr produktiv......



Das ist gut...Sektion E bald fahrbereit??? Waren heut zu zweit in Boppard...hat auch sehr gut mitgesungen! Und uns eingesaut bis in die Arschritze...großartig!


----------



## >Helge< (7. Februar 2009)

Was/wo seid ihr denn gefahren?


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. Februar 2009)

war wirklich gut heute!
und wenn man respekt vor wald und flur hat, bekommt man auch was zurück!
wie etwa mein erstes natürliches, organisches ersatzteil! 

foto folgt...


----------



## superrocker73 (7. Februar 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Was/wo seid ihr denn gefahren?



Na alle Spezialitäten die die Region zu bieten hat...einmal div. Trails von oben ganz runter und zum Abschluss B-L!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (7. Februar 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Kann ich mich euch am Sonntag aufdrängen?


Wir starten um 10Uhr an der Halle Oberwerth, bzw 10:20Uhr an der Kirche in Pfaffendorf, wo es zum Bienhorntal hochgeht. Wenn es aber so pisst wie heute fällt es wohl kurzfristig flach.


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. Februar 2009)

hat's denn heut gepisst? komisch...


----------



## schnellejugend (7. Februar 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Wir starten um 10Uhr an der Halle Oberwerth, bzw 10:20Uhr an der Kirche in Pfaffendorf, wo es zum Bienhorntal hochgeht. Wenn es aber so pisst wie heute fällt es wohl kurzfristig flach.




Leider wurde ich hinter meinem Rücken fremdverplant. Schade, vll. kann ich mich an einem anderen Wochenende oder auch irgendwann in der Woche nochmal anhängen.


----------



## >Helge< (8. Februar 2009)

Und? Wie sieht´s aus mit der Lahntour?


----------



## bebo2403 (8. Februar 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Wir starten um 10Uhr an der Halle Oberwerth, bzw 10:20Uhr an der Kirche in Pfaffendorf, wo es zum Bienhorntal hochgeht. Wenn es aber so pisst wie heute fällt es wohl kurzfristig flach.


Findet statt


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Februar 2009)

schon wieder zurück?
ist der wald um lahnstein auch so aufgeweicht wie gestern im stadtwald gesehen?

fährt heute jemand ggf. noch eine runde (oder zwei) im stadtwald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (8. Februar 2009)

Gerade zu Hause angekommen...nein, ist nicht ganz so wild wie in Koblenz gewesen, sind aber nur A2 und B1 gefahren.


----------



## H.R. (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo Koblenzer,

da ich z.Z. öfter beruflich in Koblenz bin wollte ich Euch nur mal wissen lassen was Ihr für eine geile Landschaft habt....

Eine gute Saison 2009 wünscht ein echt neidischer Biker


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Februar 2009)

Besten Dank!
haben wir auch schon festgestellt....


----------



## >Helge< (9. Februar 2009)

Wie sieht´s denn am Donnerstag mit einer Funzelfahrt aus?

18°° Uhr am Pretzer und im Anschluss ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2009)

Habe interesse, kann aber erst Mittwoch zusagen.
Bei Mistwetter nur  ?


----------



## >Helge< (9. Februar 2009)

Hab´ich auch nichts gegen einzuwenden, aber wir werden sehen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2009)

bin aber trotzdem bemüht, vorher noch zu biken.
hoffentlich wird das wetter nicht ganz so beschisssen wie gemeldet.....


----------



## >Helge< (10. Februar 2009)

...sieht glaube ich bescheiden aus  .....aber mal abwarte!


----------



## bebo2403 (11. Februar 2009)

Je nach Wetter bin ich dann auch dabei.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2009)

Ich auch, aber etwa 18:30 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (12. Februar 2009)

So, Wetter sieht zwar einigermaßen aus...wird sich aber bestimmt noch ändern!

*Ich bin für heute abend aber leider trotzdem raus,* ich darf Babysitten, meine Schwester hat heute abend einen Termin zum Hauskauf ....

.....dabei hätte ich echt Lust gehabt meine neuen Lampen zu testen...

@bebo:

Ich habe mir einen Neopren Mudguard in "M" bestellt und gerade montiert, ich denke aber dass ich doch "L" gebrauchen könnte!
Falls Du also noch keinen neuen bestellt hast könnte man ja bei der nächsten Tour tauschen!

.


----------



## bebo2403 (12. Februar 2009)

Können wir gerne machen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2009)

ey bebo,
sind wir beiden heute die einzig harten?
bist 18:30 auf ne runde ecki- line dabei?


----------



## bebo2403 (12. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich raus schaue, frage ich mich, ob ich hart genug bin.


----------



## bebo2403 (12. Februar 2009)

Neuer Plan:
Morgen Nachmittag um 16°° Uhr *mit Lampe* am Pretzer.


----------



## >Helge< (12. Februar 2009)

Das könnte klappen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2009)

ok, werde aber ggf. 15min später sein, sorry
komme knapp heim und muss über die paffendorfer brücke gurcken, horchheim ist mal wieder zu.


----------



## "KaiHawai" (12. Februar 2009)

Mit Lampe? Was längeres vor? 
Würde mich evtl anschließen, ggf früher ausklinken.


----------



## bebo2403 (12. Februar 2009)

Mal sehen!? Wir wollen nur für alles gerüstet sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (12. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja später auf ein gepflegtes Weizen, Gambelchen und ich sind nämlich auch unterwegs und machen erneut die Trails in Boppard unsicher morgen nachmittag!
Wer möchte kann gerne mitkommen, Abfahrt ist morgen Mittag um 14.00 Uhr am Pretzer...wir fahren aber mit dem Auto! Das heisst, wer mit möchte sollte motorisiert sein...


----------



## Single-Trail (13. Februar 2009)

Soo werde gleich zum ersten mal seit Wochen auf den Sattel gehen und mal die E-Line unter die Lupe nehmen  Hoffentlich finde ich die noch bei dem Schnee...


----------



## >Helge< (13. Februar 2009)

Fahr doch lieber heute mittag mit......!

*
@ bebo & Rockyrider:

Bleibt´s denn bei 16:30 Uhr, Pretzer?*


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2009)

dann fahr einfach an den funkturm / aussichtspunkt und such dir was grünes an den bäumen


----------



## Single-Trail (13. Februar 2009)

Bin nicht motorisiert... und habe kein Licht am Start...


----------



## marzocchi90 (13. Februar 2009)

hi guyz ich bin wohl der neue 
fahr n canyon torque frx und hab auch noch n endurotaugliches freeride/touren hardtail. 
fährt jemand samstag im stadtwald / boppard / winningen oder lahnstein (oder irgendsowas)? 
greetz johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (13. Februar 2009)

Tach,

da geht ja heute richtig viel bei euch!
Wäre gerne mitgefahren, lieg aber seit gestern mit Grippe flach...
Hoffentlich gehts morgen schon besser, würd morgen früh gern noch mal ne Runde drehen.
Euch viel Spass!

@singletrail: kannst dir gerne für heut abend meine funzel ausleihen, hab den selben kram, wie der RR.


----------



## >Helge< (13. Februar 2009)

marzocchi90 schrieb:


> hi guyz ich bin wohl der neue .



Na dann, willkommen im Forum! 

Wenn Du hier regelmäßig reinschaust wirst Du Dich schon an irgendwen dranhängen können!



Single-Trail schrieb:


> Bin nicht motorisiert... und habe kein Licht am Start...



Motorisiert musst Du nicht sein, da Stadtwald und Licht kann ich Dir mitbringen.....die Evo halt!.........na ?


----------



## Single-Trail (13. Februar 2009)

hmmmm klingt wirklich gut..... bin aber schon angezogen.... Fahre dann mal jetzt ne kleine Warm-Up-Runde über die Karthause und komme dann später auch mit.... 

@Helge...: Das wäre echt super... hab euch schon so lange nicht mehr gesehen..!

@Killerzwelch....: Danke für das Angebot aber wenn Helge mir den Kram mitbringen kann muss ich nicht extra zu dir kommen.... Gute Besserung! Wegen Morgen können wir uns ja noch mal hier im Forum kurzschließen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2009)

@singeltrail:
dann knatterst alleine e-line runter, wirst es finden
aber nicht wieder einen laufradsatz zerbröseln!


----------



## Single-Trail (13. Februar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @singeltrail:
> dann knatterst alleine e-line runter, wirst es finden
> aber nicht wieder einen laufradsatz zerbröseln!



Ne, ich brauche ja noch Kraft um mit euch zu fahren... 
Fahre nur ne Runde auf der Karthause... will sowieso noch etwas erledigen


----------



## >Helge< (13. Februar 2009)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> @Killerzwelch....: Danke für das Angebot aber wenn Helge mir den Kram mitbringen kann muss ich nicht extra zu dir kommen.... Gute Besserung! Wegen Morgen können wir uns ja noch mal hier im Forum kurzschließen...



Schon eigepackt!


----------



## superrocker73 (13. Februar 2009)

Also alles Stadtwaldindianer heute???? Gäääääähn...kommt keiner mit uns??
Treffen auf 14 Uhr Pretzer verschoben!


----------



## marzocchi90 (13. Februar 2009)

aahh ich glaub ich fahr doch heute ne runde wo isn Pretzer? und wer fährt noch so?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2009)

Ist der Biergarten gegenüber vom Cafe Rheinanlagen.
Die Januaris- Zick- Straße endet dort, am Rhein unten.
Goggle mal, maps


----------



## >Helge< (13. Februar 2009)

marzocchi90 schrieb:


> aahh ich glaub ich fahr doch heute ne runde wo isn Pretzer? und wer fährt noch so?



Also wenn Du nicht mit nach Boppard, sondern die Stadtwaldrunde mitfahren willst:

*16:30 Uhr am Pretzer*

.....wenn möglich mit Lampe (für alle Fälle) !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (13. Februar 2009)

Moin Jo...

Das man dich hier auch mal findet... 

Gruß Martin...


----------



## marzocchi90 (13. Februar 2009)

ne lampe hab ich leider nicht  
--> hi an martin!! ebenfalls lustig dass man dich hier findet 

naja also entweder fahr ich heut im hellen ne runde im stadtwald oder es findet sich morgen jemand der fahren würde - wer fährt morgen?


----------



## >Helge< (13. Februar 2009)

Da keiner abgesagt hat werde ich mich also auf den Weg machen!

Bis gleich.....


----------



## superrocker73 (13. Februar 2009)

marzocchi90 schrieb:


> oder es findet sich morgen jemand der fahren würde - wer fährt morgen?



Gambelchen und ich sind wieder mal auf Tour morgen früh!
Wer was erleben will 10 Uhr Pretzer!!!


----------



## "KaiHawai" (13. Februar 2009)

Hab erstmal das Bike geduscht. Hoffe die Weizentiere haben euch nicht vernascht
thx for riding


----------



## LifesAGamble (13. Februar 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Gambelchen und ich sind wieder mal auf Tour morgen früh!
> Wer was erleben will 10 Uhr Pretzer!!!




mit uns fahren is out...


----------



## >Helge< (13. Februar 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Gambelchen und ich sind wieder mal auf Tour morgen früh!
> Wer was erleben will 10 Uhr Pretzer!!!



Muss arbeiten....bei mir wird´s wohl wenn überhaupt wieder eher so 16:30 Uhr werden!


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2009)

nachmittags ja, morgens geht nicht


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2009)

hey helge,
dachte du müsstest noch bier entsorgen?
nette tour, fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (14. Februar 2009)

Hey, da hat jemand schon ein Bild von unserer heutigen Abfahrt ins Forum gestellt:


----------



## "KaiHawai" (14. Februar 2009)

weiß wird braun!!! Wann soll`s denn losgehen?


----------



## bebo2403 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich werde morgen zwischen 10 und 14 Uhr eine Runde fahren.


----------



## "KaiHawai" (14. Februar 2009)

silenz und ich starten heute um 14.00 am Pretzer


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2009)

na dann viel spaß auf der neuen ecki- line!


----------



## >Helge< (14. Februar 2009)

Schade, muss ich wohl gleich alleine los und mich einsauen......das Wetter ist einfach zu geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (14. Februar 2009)

Hab meine Bikeklamotten gerade aus der Waschmaschine geholt... -> noch Nass... also wird es erst morgen was bei mir... hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so... 

Wie wäre es denn mit H.F. Niederfell und Köba ?? Können von mir aus auch schon früher los als sonst...


----------



## >Helge< (14. Februar 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen zwischen 10 und 14 Uhr eine Runde fahren.



Also wenn´s 10°° Uhr wird wäre ich evtl. dabei!

Ich muss mich dann zwar beeilen zum Spätdienst um 13:30 Uhr pünktlich zu sein, aber wird schon klappen....


Übrigens passt das Rad auch in der neuen Wohnung in die Badewanne.............hat´s aber auch nötig gehabt!

.


----------



## Single-Trail (14. Februar 2009)

Dann würde ich sagen machen wir eine Frühaufsteher-Tour um 9 Uhr...
Dann kannst du auch ohne Stress mit....
Und der Herr Bebo stellt sich bestimmt auch den Wecker 
Dann surfen wir mal ein bisschen an der Mosel und zum Abschluss noch im Stadtwald E-Line oder Köba

Kann mir jemand mal bitte die Bilder von gestern zukommen lassen?


----------



## >Helge< (14. Februar 2009)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal bitte die Bilder von gestern zukommen lassen?



.....sind in meiner Galerie....

Aber die von KaiHawaii würde ich auch gerne mal sehen!


----------



## superrocker73 (14. Februar 2009)

So, auch wir waren heute nicht untätig.
Besonders Gambelchen, der es sich heute morgen nicht nehmen liess, nachdem er ordnungsgemäss sein Fahrrad an den Baum gestellt hat, eine perfekte Judorolle in den Neuschnee hinzulegen...


----------



## bebo2403 (14. Februar 2009)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen machen wir eine Frühaufsteher-Tour um 9 Uhr...


Da bin ich dabei!
Wer denn noch und wo geht es los?


----------



## >Helge< (14. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin dann auf jeden Fall dabei!

Hexenpfad etc. kenne ich ja immer noch nicht....


*9°° Uhr Pretzer, den Rest werden wir sehen!*

.


----------



## >Helge< (15. Februar 2009)

Steht die Geschichte also? .... dann bis gleich!


----------



## bebo2403 (15. Februar 2009)

Ich bin da!


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2009)

hat jemand bock um *14:30 uhr ab pretzer *die ecki- line mit zu fahren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gustav (15. Februar 2009)

hi,

ich würde mitkommen  D

gruss m.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2009)

hau rin, redpulli kommt auch!


----------



## >Helge< (15. Februar 2009)

Schöne Tour gewesen heute morgen... 

....diesmal ohne Ausfälle am Steilstück Fernsehturm... ....und die Ecki-Line wird echt immer besser!


.


----------



## Killerzwelch (15. Februar 2009)

Junge, junge, ihr sitzt ja nur noch auf dem Rad!
...nagut Herr Gamble steigt auch schonmal ab! 
-> schöner spot!

Wird wohl Zeit, dass ich mal wieder auf die Beine komme. Hoffe, dass ich bis mitte, ende der Woche wieder biken kann. 

Haut rein und baut noch nen ordentlichen Schneemann an die Strecke!


----------



## "KaiHawai" (15. Februar 2009)

Pics vom Fr sind nun in der Gallerie


----------



## Silenz (15. Februar 2009)

hmjoa.. dass ist ganz nett geworden. 
Wenn der Schnee weg ist, macht's sicher noch mehr Spass.
Würdet ihr mir eine Nachricht schicken, wenn ihr mal wieder einen Arbeitstag macht? Wenn ich schon shredder, will ich auch beim Aufbau helfen.

Und wie sieht's mit kommender Woche aus? Ich könnte Montag, Mittwoch und Freitag. Echt jetzt. 

greez


----------



## Killerzwelch (16. Februar 2009)

[QUOTE="KaiHawai";5591460]Pics vom Fr sind nun in der Gallerie [/QUOTE]

hehe, sieht ja so aus, als ob ihr nach den ersten 50m schon Schnee in allen Ritzen gehabt habt!

Wolltet wohl auch so kewl sein wie der LifesAGamble!  Kann man natürlich verstehen...

Wenn ich mal wieder fit bin, würd ich vorschlagen, wir fahren die Strecke mal eher mit nem Schlitten ab


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Februar 2009)

Sind gestern nochmal E- Line gefahren.
Keil!
Sind bestimmt 10 Spuren vor uns im Schnee gewesen.
Und das Steistück war ordendlich sauber (gefallen?)
Geile Alternative bergab, wenn man nicht durch den Drecksschnee hochkeulen müsste.
Vielleicht diese Woche nochmal mit Funsel?


----------



## pfohlenrolle (16. Februar 2009)

Das Vid ist zu lustig. Auf jeden Fall Ton an machen, kommt mit dem Gelache gleich nochmal lustiger 

Wie ich sehe hat sich Trail-technisch einiges getan, wird also Zeit das ich auch mal wieder in Ko heizen gehe. 
Aber eindeutig erst nach Karneval, hemmt iwie die Leistungs-Bereitschaft meiner Muskeln und mein Motivations-Zentrum...is nich da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (16. Februar 2009)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Das Vid ist zu lustig. Auf jeden Fall Ton an machen, kommt mit dem Gelache gleich nochmal lustiger



Danke, danke...sehr nett! Wir tun unser Bestes um da vielleicht ein Serie draus zu machen...und so lange nicht wirklich was passiert ist's ja ok...aber gerade das Gambelchen hat ja hier den Ruf des "Gustav Gans aus Koblenz"!


----------



## pfohlenrolle (16. Februar 2009)

deleted


----------



## superrocker73 (16. Februar 2009)

Großartig...ich will da auch nicht groß drumrum reden und gebe hier offen und ehrlich zu: Es sind gerade Tränen geflossen, und zwar nicht zu wenig...Das ist definitiv ganz großes Kino! Ich wäre froh wenn ich so schön auf dem Vorderrad fahren könnte....
Wir sollten mal zusammen biken gehen!!! Von euch kann man anscheinend noch was lernen...und wenn die Kamera weiter mitgefilmt hättet ihr wahrscheinlich 500 Euro bei "Ups, die Pannenshow" verdienen können...aber da war die Bruderliebe wohl doch stärker, oder?

P.S.: Wo war die Stelle überhaupt??? Ist das von der Karthause runter???


----------



## pfohlenrolle (16. Februar 2009)

deleted


----------



## Single-Trail (16. Februar 2009)

Ist heute deleted-Tag oder wie? Was da wohl vorher stand?


----------



## bebo2403 (17. Februar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Vielleicht diese Woche nochmal mit Funsel?


Ja, bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (17. Februar 2009)

.......bin auch dabei..................könnte. Do & Fr. abend und am Wochenende !


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Februar 2009)

*Freitag, 16:30, Pretzer?*


----------



## bebo2403 (17. Februar 2009)

Wenn es vorher nix wird, von mir aus...


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Februar 2009)

Donnerstag kann ich nur kurzfristig zusagen, leider


----------



## bebo2403 (17. Februar 2009)

Heute kann niemand?


----------



## Silenz (17. Februar 2009)

Am Freitag 16:30 bin ich dabei.
Donnerstag kann ich später erst sagen.
Und morgen? Keiner?


----------



## "KaiHawai" (17. Februar 2009)

evtl ab 17.00


----------



## bebo2403 (17. Februar 2009)

Da würde ich mich evtl. anschließen. Kann aber nur ganz kurzfristig zusagen.


----------



## >Helge< (17. Februar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *Freitag, 16:30, Pretzer?*



Scheint so als würde das den meisten passen!

Also dann auf jeden Fall:

*Freitag, 16:30, Pretzer* 

.


----------



## Silenz (18. Februar 2009)

Crrrrr.. schöne Schei...
heute geht's nich, aber dafür am Donnerstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "KaiHawai" (18. Februar 2009)

Habe soeben meinen BW Klappspaten in Empfang nehmen dürfen.
Der ist so klein,handlich und passt in meinen Rucksack


----------



## superrocker73 (18. Februar 2009)

Hello dear friends of the holy trail,

hat irgendjemand Lust und Zeit morgen Nachmittag ein Ründchen zu drehen???
Wetter wird soll angeblich mehr als günther mitsingen...nur was warmes anziehen wäre wohl angebracht...
Also, ich stelle mir als Termin und Location 15 Uhr am Pretzer Biergarten vor bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen!


----------



## Single-Trail (18. Februar 2009)

Darf man auch betrunken kommen??  
Olau!


----------



## superrocker73 (18. Februar 2009)

Von mir aus...von mir aus kannst Du Dir auch vorher 'nen Druck setzen wenn Dich damit besser fühlst!


----------



## >Helge< (18. Februar 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Hello dear friends of the holy trail,
> 
> hat irgendjemand Lust und Zeit morgen Nachmittag ein Ründchen zu drehen???
> Wetter wird soll angeblich mehr als günther mitsingen...nur was warmes anziehen wäre wohl angebracht...
> Also, ich stelle mir als Termin und Location 15 Uhr am Pretzer Biergarten vor bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen!



Lust hätte ich schon, wird bei mir aber zeitlich leider nicht hinhauen...ich bin dann erst am Freitag dabei!


----------



## Killerzwelch (19. Februar 2009)

Ich wäre dann Samstag Nachmittag für eine Runde zu haben!

Schreibe den Morgen meine 2 letzten Klausuren für diese Prüfungsphase und bin danach heiß, wie Frittenfett


----------



## bebo2403 (19. Februar 2009)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> Ich wäre dann Samstag Nachmittag für eine Runde zu haben!
> 
> Schreibe den Morgen meine 2 letzten Klausuren für diese Prüfungsphase und bin danach heiß, wie Frittenfett


Du riechst auch so! Wollte ich dir schon immer mal sagen
Ich würde wahrscheinlich mitfahren.


----------



## Killerzwelch (19. Februar 2009)

... solang die G1rls weiter drauf fliegen, wird sich da auch nix dran ändern!



> Ich würde wahrscheinlich mitfahren.


----------



## Single-Trail (19. Februar 2009)

Samstag klingt gut...!


ja ja die Zielgruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (19. Februar 2009)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> ja ja die Zielgruppe



 o, mann...

Dank dir kann ich heute Nacht auf jeden Fall nicht schlafen! 

Ich werf dann jetzt mal *Samstag 14:30 - Pretzer* in den Raum!

Da ich bis Mittags noch in Siegen bin und ihr wollt ja nicht schon wieder auf mich warten müssen...


----------



## >Helge< (19. Februar 2009)

Bin Samstag auch dabei ...... und morgen !


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Februar 2009)

Wer hat den schönen warmen Regen bestellt??????


----------



## bebo2403 (20. Februar 2009)

ICH!
Fast nichts ist schöner, als sich mit ein paar strammen, feuchten Kerlen in den Wald zu begeben und sich dann dort mit Männerspielzeugen zu vergnügen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Februar 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> ICH!
> Fast nichts ist schöner, als sich mit ein paar strammen, feuchten Kerlen in den Wald zu begeben und sich dann dort mit Männerspielzeugen zu vergnügen.



Warum nur "fast"?


----------



## bebo2403 (20. Februar 2009)

Es ist halt schade, dass man sich dann immer so "schützen" muss, so dass der Saft nicht eindringen kann. Ohne ist es ja doch schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (20. Februar 2009)

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Februar 2009)

Bin für heute draußen.
Habe schon nasse Nase, brauch nicht noch eine nass Ritze.
Vielleicht Samstag.


----------



## Silenz (20. Februar 2009)

Ich-will-in-den-Wald
Hab ein scheiß Xtrawurst-Training. Bin für heute raus.


----------



## bebo2403 (20. Februar 2009)

Bleibt jetzt noch jemand?
Sonst muss ich wohl auch zu Hause bleiben und auf morgen hoffen.


----------



## >Helge< (20. Februar 2009)

Sory, ich werde heute auch nicht auf´s Bike klettern, hab´ heute Nacht nur 3 Stunden geschlafen und muss mich jetzt erst mal hinhaun!

Also dann bis morgen......!


----------



## bebo2403 (20. Februar 2009)

Ihr Weicheier!
Bis morgen.


----------



## >Helge< (20. Februar 2009)

Also gut, dann nochmal für alle....

*Samstag, 14:30 Uhr, Pretzer*

.


----------



## Single-Trail (20. Februar 2009)

klingt gut


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Februar 2009)

könnte schon um 14:00 Uhr.
Wenn 14:30 Uhr schon eingeloggt ist OK, sonst vielleicht halbe Stunde früher?


----------



## >Helge< (21. Februar 2009)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> Ich werf dann jetzt mal *Samstag 14:30 - Pretzer* in den Raum!
> 
> Da ich bis Mittags noch in Siegen bin und ihr wollt ja nicht schon wieder auf mich warten müssen...



Ich denke dann bleibt´s bei *14:30 *!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Februar 2009)

ok, *14:30 Pretzer*
Ist ja schon etwas länger hell.
Und trockene Klamotten für "danach" mitbringen........


----------



## superrocker73 (21. Februar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ok, *14:30 Pretzer*



Bin heute auch mal wieder am Start!


----------



## bebo2403 (21. Februar 2009)

Morgen zwischen 9:30 und 14:00 Uhr hätte ich Zeit und Lust auf eine Fortsetzung.
Oder geht ihr jetzt doch noch alle Fastnacht feiern?


----------



## >Helge< (21. Februar 2009)

Ich werde morgen wohl mal wieder in die Brex fahren!

Und hier mal das Abschlussbild der heutigen Tour!


----------



## superrocker73 (21. Februar 2009)

Oh ********...kann mir jemand 'nen guten Frisör empfehlen???
Und was kostet eigentlich so'n Kilo Gute Laune???


----------



## Silenz (22. Februar 2009)

Hör' uff zu maulen!!! Hättest du gern meine Frisur?
War ne coole Tour, trotz Schlamm. Ich fand's gut.


----------



## Single-Trail (22. Februar 2009)

Wo ist der ganze Matsch hin?? Hatte das Gefühl wir waren schmutziger


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2009)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> Wo ist der ganze Matsch hin?? Hatte das Gefühl wir waren schmutziger



Hat wirklich so "angefühlt", zumindest hinten rum.


----------



## bebo2403 (22. Februar 2009)

War eben nochmal auf 'ne Abfahrt unterwegs. Die Steilabfahrt am Turm war nicht mehr so seifig wie gestern. Hab sogar wieder meinen Schlenker fahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2009)

Bebo, du meinst das Steilstück wo der "Stauminister" fast das Langholz verschoben hätte?
Hatt er Schwein gehabt, der hätte sich ganz ordentlich zerbröselt....

Wie sieht die Strecken nach dem gestrigen Massendurchgang aus?
Wird langsam?


----------



## bebo2403 (22. Februar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bebo, du meinst das Steilstück wo der "Stauminister" fast das Langholz verschoben hätte?


Genau!! Hab im ersten Steilstück sogar anhalten können. Ich war nämlich ganz irritiert, weil es durch mein Goggle so trocken aussah und wollte mal ohne schauen. Und tatsächlich... keine Schmierseife mehr.



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hatt er Schwein gehabt, der hätte sich ganz ordentlich zerbröselt....


Quatsch. Er hat doch gesagt, dass es alles kontrolliert war. Er wollte einfach ein bißchen Aufmerksamkeit.



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wie sieht die Strecken nach dem gestrigen Massendurchgang aus?
> Wird langsam?


Das Stück vom Turm sieht von unten schon richtig gut aus, genau so wie das S auf die obere H.bergrunde.
Und dann noch eine neue Steilabfahrt


----------



## superrocker73 (22. Februar 2009)

Silenz schrieb:


> Hör' uff zu maulen!!! Hättest du gern meine Frisur?



Nichts für ungut, aber lieber nicht...trotzdem müssen die Zotteln die Tage mal ab!

Ist denn hier vielleicht irgendjemand genau so ein Karnevalsmuffel wie ich und stellt den morgigen Nachmittag unter das Motto:

*Biken statt Pappnasenalarm!*

Würde sehr gerne noch mal den E. Trail runterdengeln...vielleicht so um 14 Uhr Treffpunkt Pretzer???


----------



## >Helge< (23. Februar 2009)

E wäre nochmal geil, aber ich werde mich morgen bemühen nach spätestens 15/16°° Uhr nicht mehr so richtig zurechnungsfähig zu sein!


----------



## lukes (23. Februar 2009)

ja karneval ist auch net so mein ding , dann lieber biken 
jo wollt heut auch noch ma die E-line rocken und dem ande zeigen ist schon ganz heiß drauf ...
jo und 14.00Uhr hört sich auch ganz gut an!


----------



## superrocker73 (23. Februar 2009)

lukes schrieb:


> ja karneval ist auch net so mein ding , dann lieber biken
> jo wollt heut auch noch ma die E-line rocken und dem ande zeigen ist schon ganz heiß drauf ...
> jo und 14.00Uhr hört sich auch ganz gut an!



Habe mich heute morgen schon über die Schwachmaten in der Stadt geärgert...ja also, dann würde ich sagen...14 Uhr Pretzer...ich bin da! Und freu mich auf gleichgesinnte Karnevalsmuffel...bis später!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (23. Februar 2009)

hmm, Karneval saugt...
wäre denn morgen auch noch einer Bike-bereit, würd mir besser passen?

Bevor ich die Woche sonst nicht mehr aufs Bike komme, wäre ich aber auch gleich dabei...



> Hatt er Schwein gehabt, ...


 ... und meine Fähigkeiten werden wieder mal maßlos unterschätzt:
Ich hätte das Langholz weggeschoben!

dä däää!


----------



## superrocker73 (23. Februar 2009)

Morgen eher schlecht und vor allen Dingen sieht das Wetter heute auch gut aus...morgen kann das schon wieder anders sein...


----------



## Tiger 2001 (23. Februar 2009)

Nehmt ihr auch noch nen alten Mann mit der schon fast 2 Wochen kein Bike mehr gesehen hat?
Bin halt auch kein Karnevalist!


----------



## superrocker73 (23. Februar 2009)

Warum nicht? Bist natürlich herzlich eingeladen...und ich bin dann nicht mehr der alte Mann...!!! Also bis gleich...


----------



## Killerzwelch (23. Februar 2009)

ich packs heute nicht...
Haut ordentlich rein!

Kommt morgen jemand mit?


----------



## lukes (23. Februar 2009)

...einer der besten Rosenmontage seit langem  
                        hier das Abschluss Foto der Tour haben exakt 
                         die gleiche tour wie am sontag gemacht.


----------



## superrocker73 (23. Februar 2009)

lukes schrieb:


> ...einer der besten Rosenmontage seit langem
> hier das Abschluss Foto der Tour haben exakt
> die gleiche tour wie am sontag gemacht.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen...und für alle, die Angst davor haben was passieren kann wenn man vom Pedal abrutscht und sich mit dem Sack im Hinterbau verfängt: Zumindest meiner hat es heute mal ein paar Meter aushalten müssen und es ist nichts passiert, auch wenn es nicht wirklich angenehm ist wenn die 60er Minion Stollen immer wieder an die Klöten trommeln!


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> .....wenn die 60er Minion Stollen immer wieder an die Klöten trommeln!....



Hast du es gebraucht??


----------



## Killerzwelch (24. Februar 2009)

lukes schrieb:


> ...einer der besten Rosenmontage seit langem
> hier das Abschluss Foto der Tour haben exakt
> die gleiche tour wie am sontag gemacht.



Was will man auch mehr, als im Wald biken, wenn irgendwelche Clowns durch die Stadt laufen 
...schade das ich mal was schaffen musste!

@RR: Ob er es gebraucht hat?
Vergleich mal die Bilder: 
Samstag: total grimmig - keine Minions
Gestern: Grinsen durch den FF-Helm zu sehen - 60er Mischungsmassage


Heute jmd. am Start?


----------



## superrocker73 (24. Februar 2009)

Ich wills mal so sagen: Ich konnte es nicht so richtig geniessen weil der Lukes vor mir war und ich mir nichts anmerken lassen wollte...werde das die Tage nochmal alleine versuchen!

Bzgl. heute: Keine Zeit, muss ein Programmheft fertig machen...wer weiss, wie lange das dauert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> ...werde das die Tage nochmal alleine versuchen!...



Ich komme dann mit, fahre mit Cam hinter dir und werde dich nicht ablenken!


----------



## superrocker73 (24. Februar 2009)

Kann gut sein,, dass ich's doch noch schaffe so um 15 Uhr ein Ründchen zu drehen...melde mich später nochmal!


----------



## >Helge< (26. Februar 2009)

Wie sieht´s denn mit dem kommenden Sonntag aus? 

So ab 16°° Uhr?


----------



## bebo2403 (27. Februar 2009)

Gut. Früher geht es nicht?
Und wer kann morgen?


----------



## "KaiHawai" (28. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen
starten um 10 ab Pretzer zu ner kleinen Tour


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
morgens kann ich leider noch nicht.

Aber (vorausgesetzt ich bekomme mein Laufrad repariert zurück) um *ab 14:00 Uhr *wäre ich zu neuen Schandtaten bereit.

Wer noch?


----------



## bebo2403 (28. Februar 2009)

*Testfahrt!!*


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2009)

Laufrad ist wieder da.
Wer ist *14:30 Uhr beim Pretzer*?


----------



## bebo2403 (28. Februar 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> *Testfahrt!!*




*ICH*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (28. Februar 2009)

Test bestanden!!
Morgen *10Uhr am Oberwerth* folgt die Generalprobe!!
...weitere Testfahrer gesucht!


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2009)

Fotos?


----------



## lukes (28. Februar 2009)

Hi, 
waren heute bei dem Super Wetter auch bissel biken...


----------



## >Helge< (28. Februar 2009)

Hört sich ja alles gut an....... morgen wird´s frühestens 15°° Uhr....werde dann vielleicht hier eine Runde drehen!


----------



## bebo2403 (28. Februar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Fotos?


Ich hatte eben keine Zeit mehr.
Aber jetzt:








...und noch eins für unseren Kartoffelchip-Laufrad-Freund Single-Trail:





Die Stelle kennst du auch, ne?


----------



## redpulli (1. März 2009)

Richtarbeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (1. März 2009)

Göttlich....

Wenn ich nicht genau wüsste, dass ich heute nicht aus dem Bett komme, würde ich sagen ich komme mit... Bin aber total platt vom Partymarathon 
Kann es aber kaum erwarten E-Line-Surfen zu gehen....


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2009)

Werde gleich auch noch eine Runde gurcken.
Bin *um 13:15 Uhr mal am Pretzer*, sonst noch jemand?


----------



## IronSwine (1. März 2009)

Wenn ich es schaffe meinen Platten zu flicken bin ich um 14:00 am Pretzer.


----------



## "KaiHawai" (1. März 2009)

Erstmal raus. Kapselriss im Sprunggelenk.


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. März 2009)

lukes schrieb:


> Hi,
> waren heute bei dem Super Wetter auch bissel biken...




okay, das sind sie also: boppards neue most wanted!
das glaubt einem keiner...vor allem nicht den rugby-förster


----------



## >Helge< (1. März 2009)

...most Wanted?

...Rugby Förster?

.


----------



## Single-Trail (1. März 2009)

Würde auch gerne mal klartext hören


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. März 2009)

Geht heute Nachmittag was??


----------



## bebo2403 (7. März 2009)

Ich bin eben erst nach Hause gekommen. Wir sind heute morgen um 9:00 Uhr schon gestartet.
Am Funkturm gab es heftigen Eisschlag. Hätte nie gedacht, dass der Kram bis auf unsere Abfahrt fliegt und teilweise noch weiter. Das ist ohne Scheiss lebensgefährlich! Die Einschläge waren echt heftig.
Und die angelegte Bachdurchfahrt nach dem Steinfeld stand 10cm unter Wasser. Alle Rohre waren zu.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. März 2009)

schöner mist!
ich fahre jetzt auch mal eine runde, halt nicht unterm Turm durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (7. März 2009)

Morgen würde ich nochmal fahren, aber dann auch eher nachmittags.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (7. März 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Am Funkturm gab es heftigen Eisschlag. Hätte nie gedacht, dass der Kram bis auf unsere Abfahrt fliegt und teilweise noch weiter. Das ist ohne Scheiss lebensgefährlich! Die Einschläge waren echt heftig.



Hab mich auch schon immer gefragt, warum SO weit vom Funkturm entfehrt diese seltsamen "Vorsich Eisschlag"-Kästen stehen. Konnte mir auch nie vorstellen, dass das Zeug wirklich so weit fliegt. 

Also, Kopf einziehen,zisch und ab


----------



## Antilles (7. März 2009)

ich will auch wieder :-(
hab den arm angebrochen... noch 4 wochen dann darf ich auch mitfahren :-D


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2009)

Eis habe ich gestern Nachmittag keins mehr gesehen.
Dafür haben irgendwelche Eierköppe Äste und Steine auf die neue Strecke gelegt.
Und zwar direkt hinter dem Sprung nach der 2 Bachdurchfahrt, und dann bis runter zum Puff.
Man hat sogar extra Bäume aus dem Wald gezogen.
Habe den Mist zwar weggeräumt, gehe aber davon aus, dass das noch nicht das letzte mal war.
Also Augen auf!


----------



## >Helge< (8. März 2009)

.... ich denke man kommt wohl drauf wer da versucht absichtlich die Strecke zu blockieren......war ja auch eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die offizielle/behördliche Seite da einschreitet!


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. März 2009)

glaube kaum, dass eine behörde sich für den unteren teil interessiert.
ist doch ein öffnetlicher weg der mit einer schranke gesperrt ist.
das gilt doch nur für autos?


----------



## Killerzwelch (9. März 2009)

Mahlzeit,

bin wieder gelandet. 
Hat heute und/oder Mittwoch jmd. Lust eine Runde zu drehen?

Gruß und gute Besserung an Antilles!


----------



## Killerzwelch (10. März 2009)

Im Laufe des Mittwochs jemand?
Gruß


----------



## bebo2403 (10. März 2009)

Donnerstag hätte ich im Angebot. So ungefähr ab 14°° Uhr und endlich wieder mit 'nem leichten Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (11. März 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Donnerstag hätte ich im Angebot. So ungefähr ab 14°° Uhr und endlich wieder mit 'nem leichten Bike.



....dabei !!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2009)

Geht auch Freutag ab 16:00 Uhr was ab?


----------



## Single-Trail (11. März 2009)

Werde mal zusehen dass ich mir Freitag freihalte.... 
Ründchen Ecki wäre mal wieder schön... jemand lust mich mitzuschleifen?


----------



## bebo2403 (11. März 2009)

Ich werde auch erst am Freitag fahren.
16 Uhr fände ich ziemlich gut.


----------



## Killerzwelch (12. März 2009)

Freutag 16 Uhr Pretzer?!
-> Dabei.


----------



## Single-Trail (12. März 2009)

Muss um 17:40 wieder zu Hause sein...  Könnt ihr auch früher...? wenn nicht fahr ich schon vorher alleine eine Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (12. März 2009)

Hab´Spätdienst... 

Wie sieht´s denn mit dem Wochenende aus? Sonntag?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2009)

Bitte am Pretzer warten wenn ich um 16 Uhr noch nicht angekommen sein sollte.
Ist sehr knapp für mich, lange Anreise über Pfaffendorfer Brücke........


----------



## paddiee (13. März 2009)

hey ho,

würde die anreise aus bendorf auf mich nehmen und mal ne runde bei euch mitfahren, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt. Wo trefft ihr euch denn genau?


greetz patrick


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2009)

Logo kannst du mitfahren.
Treffen uns in Koblenz, Nähe "Pretzers Biergarten"/ Restaurant "Rheinanlagen".
Das ist das Ende der Januaris- Zick- Straße, unten am Rhein.
Noch Fragen?


----------



## paddiee (13. März 2009)

ne,

müsste das eigentlich finden 

danke und bis später


----------



## superrocker73 (13. März 2009)

Wenn bei mir der Tag gut mitsingt werde ich auch um 16 Uhr am Pretzer sein...Seeeees....


----------



## [email protected] (14. März 2009)

morgen um 930 am oberwerth radeln ?


----------



## nightmonkey (14. März 2009)

Servus,

irgendjemand hat den schönen Baumstamm der im letzten Teil des KÖBA liegt zur Hälfte entfernt. 
Sieht nicht schön aus... weiß jemand mehr?

Aso,
ich bin Chris, seit nem Jahr in KO und fahr gerne Rad


----------



## Single-Trail (14. März 2009)

nightmonkey schrieb:


> irgendjemand hat den schönen Baumstamm der im letzten Teil des KÖBA liegt zur Hälfte entfernt.
> Sieht nicht schön aus...



Das sind ja mal wieder tolle Nachrichten


----------



## paddiee (15. März 2009)

alter schwede 9:30 sind ganz schön früh... okay, werde mal versuchen pünktlich zu erscheinen. Bis dann  

p.s hätte auch nichts gegen 10:00uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paddiee (15. März 2009)

würde, wie schon oben erwähnt gerne ne runde bei euch heute morgen mitfahren, kann aber sein, dass ich durch den langen anfahrtsweg 5 mins später komme. Hoffe dass es kein problem ist.


----------



## bebo2403 (15. März 2009)

Heute um 14:00 Uhr will ich 'ne Runde fahren!!
Finde ich noch Begleitung??


----------



## Killerzwelch (15. März 2009)

Was hastn vor?
Ich könnt mich glaub nur zu was kurz und schmerzlosem hinreißen lassen...
Brauche noch etwas Inspiration!


----------



## bebo2403 (15. März 2009)

???
So wie die Tour vom Freitag!?
Oder nur Ecki und die ein oder andere Passage ein paar mal üben!?


----------



## Killerzwelch (15. März 2009)

ne, sorry, ich schaffs heut net mehr mich aufzuraffen...

Morgen soll die Sonne scheinen, da hab ich mehr Lust zu fahren, wie siehts da aus?

Gruß


----------



## bebo2403 (15. März 2009)

Mo und Di sieht bei mir mau aus. Sogar eher mau mau.
Würde dann jedenfalls auf 'ne Lamdenrunde hinauslaufen.


----------



## >Helge< (15. März 2009)

Wäre doch auch mal wieder ne Maßnahme....ich hätte am Dienstagabend Zeit!


----------



## bebo2403 (16. März 2009)

Hört sich gut an. Wenn auf der Arbeit alles klappt, dann kann ich auch ab 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2009)

ich kann nur kurzfristig zusagen, leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "KaiHawai" (16. März 2009)

Wie schauts mit Di gegen 11???


----------



## bebo2403 (17. März 2009)

Ich wäre ab 17:00 bereit. Von mir aus aber auch erst um 18:00.


----------



## >Helge< (17. März 2009)

Tut mir Leid, mir ist was dazwischen gekommen!


----------



## "KaiHawai" (18. März 2009)

heute jemand???


----------



## superrocker73 (18. März 2009)

Ich würde vielleicht so ab 16 Uhr eine Standardrunde mitfahren...


----------



## "KaiHawai" (18. März 2009)

Vielleicht früher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (18. März 2009)

[quote="KaiHawai";5701703]Vielleicht früher?[/quote]

16 Uhr ist bei mir schon verdammt früh für heut...würde lieber noch später...vielleicht einfach morgen??? Würd mir eher passen!


----------



## "KaiHawai" (18. März 2009)

ok, schade. Muss noch meine Koffer packen, flieg morgen früh nach Marokko.
Dir später ne schöne Runde.


----------



## bebo2403 (18. März 2009)

[quote="KaiHawai";5701931]ok, schade. Muss noch meine Koffer packen, flieg morgen früh nach Marokko.
Dir später ne schöne Runde.[/quote]
 Viel Spaß.
Ich war vor zwei Jahren da. Tolles Land und oft auch nette Menschen. Im Nachtzug (Wüsten-Express von Tangier nach Marrakesch) wurde ein Kumpel fast abgestochen und 'nem Mitreisenden hat man den Unterarm aufgeschlitzt. Aber wenn man ein bißchen vorsichtig ist... Mir hat es trotzdem gefallen.


----------



## hexer70 (19. März 2009)

ich hätte heute mittag mal zeit und lust auf ne stadtwaldrunde. würde mir auch gerne mal die ecki line reinziehen. wäre so ab 1400 parat.

oder doch eher 1500.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2009)

hey hexer!
auch wieder am bike?
die ecki- linie ist mit grünen pfeilen markiert, beginnt am aussichtspunkt unter dem funkturm.

auch halbem weg findest du einen schönen fetten baum der stört.
ist das kein fall für dich?


----------



## superrocker73 (19. März 2009)

hexer70 schrieb:


> ich hätte heute mittag mal zeit und lust auf ne stadtwaldrunde. würde mir auch gerne mal die ecki line reinziehen. wäre so ab 1400 parat.
> 
> oder doch eher 1500.



Ja, Robert, recht hat Du, perfektes Wetterchen heute...ich kann aber leider nicht...
Aber morgen...


----------



## bebo2403 (19. März 2009)

@Rocky: Was für eine Angeber-Signatur. Kann ich auch.
Wie schaut es morgen Nachmittag mit einer Runde aus!?

__________________

*Verschenke:*
*Porsche 911, ca. 2000km gefahren, kein Bikepark, keine Drops, nur Touren*


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2009)

mit so einem proll soll ich biken?
na ja, je nach dem wann ich von der arbeit weg komme so gegen 16:15 Uhr.
ich melde mich aber noch mal.
hab auch interesse an dem prosche!
wie hast du den geschuttelt????


----------



## bebo2403 (19. März 2009)

Hab einfach 'ne fette Öse ans Dach genietet.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2009)

ahhh, so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. März 2009)

muss mich leider für heute abmelden.


----------



## >Helge< (20. März 2009)

Wie sieht´s denn für morgen aus?

Ich bin auf jeden Fall im Stadtwald unterwegs......evtl. schon am Morgen, würde mich aber am nachmittag nochmal anschließen!

.


----------



## hexer70 (20. März 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> hey hexer!
> auch wieder am bike?
> die ecki- linie ist mit grünen pfeilen markiert, beginnt am aussichtspunkt unter dem funkturm.
> 
> ...



danke für die tolle beschreibung der ecki-linie, ist aber auch wirklich nicht zu übersehen .
der fette baum ist kein problem, müßte nur mal mein großes fichtenmoped wieder in gang bekommen.


----------



## bebo2403 (20. März 2009)

hexer70 schrieb:


> der fette baum ist kein problem, müßte nur mal mein großes fichtenmoped wieder in gang bekommen.


Aber bitte nur den einen. Nicht, dass du dich wieder in Extase sägst, wie letztes Mal.

Ich will morgen auch eine Runde fahren, oder von mir aus auch zwei. Morgens oder nachmittags... total egal. Aber ich *muss* fahren!!!


----------



## >Helge< (20. März 2009)

Ich wollte so gegen 12 in Koblenz sein und dann evtl. zwei mal den Stadtwald unsicher machen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. März 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Aber bitte nur den einen. Nicht, dass du dich wieder in Extase sägst, wie letztes Mal.



Lass ihn nur, wäre eine große Hilfe.
@hexer:
wie hat dir die strecke gefallen?
was ist mit dem mopped?
mein bruder ist kfz- meister, repariert fasr alles.
wenn es am kaputten mopped liegen sollt gib kurz bescheid.
ggf. baut er dir auch einen dildo draus.


----------



## bebo2403 (20. März 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ggf. baut er dir auch einen dildo draus.


Aber bitte erst nach der Ecki-Baum-Aktion. Ich sehe gerade vor mir, wie Hexer mit `nem Dildo statt Kette & Schwert vorne an dem Fichtenmopped versucht den Baum durch zu bekommen.

@Helge:
Zwölf ist mir recht. Da bin ich dabei.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. März 2009)

Wenn der Hexer soweit ist, komme ich das filmen!
Hoffentlich hat er genug Schmieröl dabei..................


----------



## >Helge< (21. März 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> @Helge:
> Zwölf ist mir recht. Da bin ich dabei.



Also falls noch jemand Intersse hat.....*12:15 Uhr, Pretzer* !

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redpulli (21. März 2009)

der fette baum ist kein problem, müßte nur mal mein großes fichtenmoped wieder in gang bekommen.[/QUOTE]

Bevor ich daraus n Fotzenmoped bau , versuchen wir es erst mal mit anschieben!


----------



## bebo2403 (21. März 2009)

Der Helge bastelt noch, jetzt wird es *12:45 Uhr*


----------



## >Helge< (21. März 2009)

...schon fertig ! Also bis gleich


----------



## hexer70 (21. März 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn der Hexer soweit ist, komme ich das filmen!
> Hoffentlich hat er genug Schmieröl dabei..................




werde mich heute drum kümmern. wenn`s funzt hätte ich am dienstag zeit.
laß aber vorher nochmal von mir hören.


"Bevor ich daraus n Fotzenmoped bau , versuchen wir es erst mal mit anschieben!" 

@ redpulli: so`n teil nennt man auch analintruder


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. März 2009)

und wer hat jetzt schon wieder den Mist auf den Weg gelegt?
Schön trocken, dafür Äste und Steine in der Spur....


----------



## bebo2403 (21. März 2009)

Geil war es heute...
Ecki-Line, Buchentrails und 2 mal F.-pfad
Auf letzterem sind gigantische Baumaßnahmen im Gange.

@ Helge: Hier eine kleine Hilfe für ein erfolgreiches Miteinander mit deiner neuen Flamme

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5686490&postcount=3736


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (21. März 2009)

Ach so!
Morgen um 10 Uhr treffen wir uns am Bhf Buchholz zu 'nem Bahn-Shuttle-Tag.


----------



## >Helge< (22. März 2009)

@Bebo:


Danke für den Tipp ...

...und jepp, war geil gestern, wenn ich auch mal wieder zum Schluss meine fast 3 wöchige Abstienz ziemlich gemerkt habe!
Heute hab´ ich´s dann leider nicht mehr geschafft nach Boppard zu kommen! Schade!!! 

@Rocky:

Ja, sieht echt bescheiden aus!
Gestern war einges blockiert und ich denke ich hatte mit meiner Befürchtung dann leider doch recht, sieht nicht nach arbeit von Wanderern aus!

Gestern war auch ansonsten reger Betrieb im Stadtwald, vor allem auf dem F.Pfad und der wird in den nächsten Monaten bestimmt noch ansteigen.
Man kann wahrscheinlich mit weiteren Problemen rechnen........

.


----------



## Killerzwelch (25. März 2009)

Hi all,

wie sieht es denn mit *Samstag, 14:00 Uhr, Pretzer* aus?
Da bestünde die Chance sich nochmal so richtig einzusauen! 

Gruß


----------



## >Helge< (25. März 2009)

Samstag hab ich leider Spätdienst, ginge also nur Sonntag Nachmittag!

Wie sieht´s denn mit Freitag aus? Da hätte ich frei!


----------



## bebo2403 (25. März 2009)

Am Samstag feiert mein Vadda seinen 60sten.
Am Freitag könnte ich ab 13Uhr und Sonntag würde ich auch gerne fahren.

@Helge:400er Feder???


----------



## Killerzwelch (25. März 2009)

Ja, dann passt wohl Freitag besser...
Da kann ich auch.
14 Uhr Pretzer? Dann kamma noch vernünftig Mittagessen vorher...
Gruß


----------



## bebo2403 (25. März 2009)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> Ja, dann passt wohl Freitag besser...
> Da kann ich auch.
> 14 Uhr Pretzer? Dann kamma noch vernünftig Mittagessen vorher...
> Gruß


Gut, für dich gilt *13:45 Uhr*.
Für alle anderen heißt es dann 14:00 Uhr.


----------



## Killerzwelch (26. März 2009)

Dann werd ich wohl den süßen Nachtisch ausfallen lassen müssen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2009)

........mir wachsen gerade die ersten Schwimmhäute..........


----------



## "KaiHawai" (26. März 2009)

Hey Jungs, bin so eben wieder in den heimischen Gefilden angelangt und will direkt wieder weg. Habe echt fette 8 Tage hinter mir und im Oktober geht es wohl wieder runter, mit Bike. Habe dort ein Paar Kontakte in Marrakesch knüpfen können.
Wegen dem Fischer müsst ihr mich mal aufklären, sowie der Baum in der Ecki, denn da muss ein NorthShore hin *dream*  Morgen ne Runde, so fern es trocken ist??
*greetz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (26. März 2009)

,


----------



## >Helge< (26. März 2009)

Bin morgen dann auch dabei......also dann *Freitag, 14°° Uhr , Pretzer*!

@Bebo:

Sorry, wollte mich gestern noch melden, habe die Feder bis jetzt aber nicht finden können! 

.


----------



## "KaiHawai" (26. März 2009)

was ist mit Fischer??
Ja cool. Noch jemand???


----------



## >Helge< (27. März 2009)

Da niemand abgesagt hat....bis gleich zum einsauen!


----------



## LifesAGamble (27. März 2009)

-Beitrag vom Benutzer entfernt-


----------



## Killerzwelch (27. März 2009)

da bin ich raus, wir hatten den Sonntag noch als Termin angepeilt...


----------



## >Helge< (28. März 2009)

War klasse gestern! 

Wegen Sonntag melde ich mich morgen oder heute abend noch kurzfristig!

Ich kann aber wenn erst etwas später da ich morgens noch arbeiten muss. 
Bei mir ginge es dann erst ab ca. 15°° Uhr !!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2009)

wünsche euch trockene trails!
sehen uns erst wieder vor ostern.


----------



## Killerzwelch (28. März 2009)

jo, lasst es euch gut gehn und vergiss nicht nach 2500hm den Anker auszuwerfen, sonst gibts Salzwasser in den Lagern...

wegen morgen meld ich mich nochmal, mal sehen wie das Wetter so in live aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (28. März 2009)

Nabend,
wollte nur mal zum Besten geben das der Superrocker heute in der Rheinzeitung war.....wußtet ihr schon alle ??....ok......


----------



## bebo2403 (28. März 2009)

Etwa der Radfahrer mit der abgelassenen Luft?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2009)

Hat keiner einen Scanner?


----------



## bebo2403 (29. März 2009)

Ah so, der Mann hinter den Kulissen beim Theater.


----------



## Killerzwelch (29. März 2009)

das muss dann wohl mal einer scannen, papier-informations-botschaften beziehe ich nicht...

wie siehts mit biken aus heute?
Wetter ist ja schön durchwachsen und vll. bekomm ich dann heute mal nicht den ar... gewaschen 

Jetzt hats dann doch gestartet...
Bin mal im Keller meine Mädels pflegen, wenn noch jmd. fahren will: gib kurz per handy bescheid.


----------



## >Helge< (29. März 2009)

@ Bebo & Killerzwelch:

Sagt mal, bei der Tour am Freitag kam mir der große Kicker auf der KöBa irgedwie niedriger vor....ist der kaputt gebremst worden oder hatte ich da einen Knick in der Optik???

@KaiHawaii:

Und wie war das Training am F ? Hat´s noch mehr gebracht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (29. März 2009)

Wusste garnicht, dass hier so viele treue Rheinzeitung-Leser unter euch sind...
Aber schön, wenn es gefallen hat...obwohl viel nicht so geschrieben wurde wie ich in dem Interview gesagt habe...
Aber ich habe schon viele SMS und Anrufe von Bekannten bekommen die sich darüber freuen dass ich endlich die Prolo-Matte abgeschnitten habe...


----------



## Single-Trail (30. März 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Aber ich habe schon viele SMS und Anrufe von Bekannten bekommen die sich darüber freuen dass ich endlich die Prolo-Matte abgeschnitten habe...



Läufst du jetzt wieder Nackt und Rasiert rum? Kaum bin ich mal länger weg machst du Dummheiten... Hab Abi und war in Holland auf Abifahrt... 
Was gibt es neues im Stadtwald?


----------



## Killerzwelch (30. März 2009)

Tag.

@helge: weis nicht, war schon lange nicht mehr an der Köba, hab nix gespürt...

Holland + Abifahrt ... da kann man den Lehrern auch schon fast Mutwilligkeit unterstellen! 

Hat jmd Lust, wenn sich der Nebel der Nacht lüftet, mit aufs Bike zu steigen?


----------



## Killerzwelch (30. März 2009)

1615 Uhr, Gülser-Brücke, für Interessierte


----------



## Single-Trail (30. März 2009)

Wer nimmt denn Lehrer auf ne Abifahrt? :-D 
Ab dem Wochenende bin ich wieder dabei denke ich!


----------



## marzocchi90 (30. März 2009)

nabend!
fährt morgen oder übermorgen jemand? denke ich werd morgen ne tour nach boppard starten - ansonsten übermorgen brexbachtal/B1 trail??
greetz johannes


----------



## Basica (31. März 2009)

Hallo Jungens,
am Wochenende war ich auf unseren Trails unterwegs und habe Baumstämme, Äste und Steine beseitigt. Was mich daran aufgeregt hat war das es viele Leute unter uns gibt die durch den Wald fahren die Hindernisse sehen, nichts machen und anschließend hier im Forum rumlabern und davor warnen statt den Scheiß schnell selber weg zu räumen.
Falls jemand nicht genug Kraft hat für die Aufräumarbeiten würde ich empfehlen aufs Rennrad umzusteigen. Die Wege werden für diejenigen von der Straßenreinigung frei gehalten


----------



## >Helge< (31. März 2009)

@ Basica:

Erst mal willkommen im Forum, falls man sich nicht schon irgendwo mal getroffen hat!?



Basica schrieb:


> Hallo Jungens,
> am Wochenende war ich auf unseren Trails unterwegs und habe BaumstÃ¤mme, Ãste und Steine beseitigt. Was mich daran aufgeregt hat war das es viele Leute unter uns gibt die durch den Wald fahren die Hindernisse sehen, nichts machen und anschlieÃend hier im Forum rumlabern und davor warnen statt den ScheiÃ schnell selber weg zu rÃ¤umen.



Zu Deiner Bemerkung muss ich Dir sagen dass es solche Leute sicherlich gibt, ein groÃer Teil der Leute die hier im Forum regelmÃ¤Ãig aktiv sind aber auf die Trails achten und gegebenenfalls auch Hand anlegen! 



> Falls jemand nicht genug Kraft hat fÃ¼r die AufrÃ¤umarbeiten wÃ¼rde ich empfehlen aufs Rennrad umzusteigen. Die Wege werden fÃ¼r diejenigen von der StraÃenreinigung frei gehaltenâ¦



....?

...und falls man mal zusammen fahren sollte kÃ¶nnen wir auch gerne "AufrÃ¤umarbeit" leisten! 
.


----------



## bebo2403 (31. März 2009)

Würde morgen auch gerne 'ne Runde kurbeln. Kann aber dann nur kurzfristig zusagen, evtl. so ab 15 Uhr.


----------



## Killerzwelch (31. März 2009)

Hi,
bin auch heiß morgen zu fahren.
BB zum Kehren üben?

Das mit dem Aufräumen im Wald und die Aufregung ist gut nachvollziehbar, geht wohl jedem so, der selber auch Hand anlegt.
Die hier im Forum Aktiven machen das soweit allerdings alle (zumindest wenn ich zum aufpassen dabei bin ).
In letzter Zeit wurde allerdings auch recht viel zugeworfen, so dass auch viele zum Aufräumen gekommen sind. 
Schön, dass die Meißten sich nicht zu schade sind und wir so unsere Trails offen halten und unseren Spass haben. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (31. März 2009)

Ich melde mich mal auf'm Handy, wenn ich mich auf den Heimweg mache.
...und jetzt lerne


----------



## Basica (31. März 2009)

hätte auch interesse mitzufahren was steht denn an


----------



## >Helge< (31. März 2009)

Hätte morgen evtl. auch Zeit!

Und wie seiht´s mit Donnerstag und Freitag aus? Ich könnte allerdings erst ab ca. 15 Uhr (Wenn ich mich beeile) bzw. 15:45 Uhr in Koblenz sein!

.


----------



## Antilles (31. März 2009)

Juhuuuuuuu hab ein neues rad:-D

NERVE ES 5.0 von 2007...

bin jetzt aber erst mal im urlaub bis montag, und ab dienstag darf ich wieder richtig sport machen :-D


----------



## bebo2403 (31. März 2009)

Antilles schrieb:


> Juhuuuuuuu hab ein neues rad:-D
> 
> NERVE ES 5.0 von 2007...
> 
> bin jetzt aber erst mal im urlaub bis montag, und ab dienstag darf ich wieder richtig sport machen :-D


Glückwunsch!
Dann bis demnächst!

@Helge & Basica:
Morgen wollen wir wahrscheinlich ins Brexbachtal. Start dann am besten in Grenzau.


----------



## Killerzwelch (1. April 2009)

Hi.
Ja, genau: Pendler-Parkplatz direkt an der Ausfahrt Grenzau. So ab 15 Uhr sollte man bereit sein, ab dem Dreh macht der bebo nämlich artig Feierabend! Genaue Uhrzeit können wa ja noch posten.
Ich könnte noch einen bequem mitnehmen, wenn es zwei sein sollten, dann mögen sie sich rechtzeitig melden, dass ich noch nen Dachträger drauf werfen kann.

(Johannes, ich schiele so in deine Richtung, bezüglich mitnehmen?!)

Gruß


----------



## superrocker73 (1. April 2009)

Schade, hätte mich gerne angeschlossen, muss aber leider meinem neuen Chef die Stiefel lecken!
Wenn ihr im BB-Tal seid schaut doch mal am S-Platz vorbei, vielleicht habt ihr da auch was zum Aufräumen...


----------



## Killerzwelch (1. April 2009)

ja klar, schauen wir da vorbei x)
nächstes mal biste dann hoffentlich nochmal mit von der partie!

wir treffen uns um 15 Uhr mitm PKW in Grenzau, im Ort.
Angebot steht noch...


----------



## superrocker73 (1. April 2009)

Schweinerei...ich würd sooooooo gerne!
Werde aber erst am Freitag wieder fahren und mich bis dahin schonen!
Und am Wochenende geht mit Sicherheit auch was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (1. April 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Schweinerei...ich würd sooooooo gerne!
> Werde aber erst am Freitag wieder fahren und mich bis dahin schonen!
> Und am Wochenende geht mit Sicherheit auch was...



Hört sich gut an!

Ich kann wie gesagt Do + Fr ab ca. spätestens 15:45 UHr am Pretzer sein....am Wochenende bin ich aber auch dabei! 

....endlich geht´s wieder richtig los ! 

.


----------



## superrocker73 (2. April 2009)

Habe mir ja leider letzte Woche mal wieder meinen Rücken unterkühlt und dementsprechend immer noch leichte Schmerzen...aber das Wetter ist einfach zu gut und Rheinanlagengepose geht auch schon wieder...am Wochenende werde ich Vollgas geben! Lasst mal was hören...Lust hätte ich auf Boppard...


----------



## kaot93 (2. April 2009)

in boppard hat sich ja auch einiges veränder... man siehe den Ride Downhill Blog aber da hätte ich auch tierisch lust drauf...

ach ja für die die mich nicht kennen (warscheinlich alle )
ich heiße bastian velten komme aus steimel bin 15 fahre mein geliebtes spank alfonso hardtail und würde gerne diesen sommer auch mal bei euch mitfahren...
mit redpulli hatte mich mich mal in verbindung gesetzt das werde ich aber denk ich nochmal tun^^


----------



## >Helge< (2. April 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> ...Lust hätte ich auf Boppard...



Park oder Trails?

Habe gestern nämlich auch gelesen dass der Park seit diesem Monat wieder geöffnet hat und wäre evtl. interessiert!

.


----------



## superrocker73 (2. April 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Park oder Trails?
> 
> Habe gestern nämlich auch gelesen dass der Park seit diesem Monat wieder geöffnet hat und wäre evtl. interessiert!
> 
> .



Hey Helge...alter Weizenbierkampftrinker...

von mir aus Park und! Trails...bin da für alles offen und werde höchstwahrscheinlich einen Shuttle-Service nutzen können...


----------



## Silenz (2. April 2009)

Hmmm.. auf  Boppard hätt ich ja schon richtig Lust.
Morgen wird wohl nix mehr. Was ist mit Samstag? Der Sonntag scheidet bei mir völlig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (3. April 2009)

Also bei mir ist wenn dann auch der Samstag angesagt!

Wie sieht´s denn mit *heute* (Freitag) aus? Ich werde so gegen *15°° Uhr* mal am *Pretzer* warten!

Also, vielleicht sieht man sich ja...!?!

.


----------



## Silenz (3. April 2009)

Ich bin auch da


----------



## >Helge< (3. April 2009)

Leute guckt mal raus!  .....sonst echt niemand mehr? Kann doch bei dem Wetter gar nicht sein!

.


----------



## bebo2403 (3. April 2009)

doch, ich


----------



## superrocker73 (3. April 2009)

Ich tue alles was in meiner Macht steht...!


----------



## >Helge< (3. April 2009)

So will ich das hören!


----------



## "KaiHawai" (3. April 2009)

neid
Sitz noch in der FH und werde es heute nicht mehr schaffen, zu mal 20.00 arbeiten ansteht. Wäre morgen aber dabei, gerne auch etwas früher. Wünsch euch viel Spaß bei dem traumhaften Wetter.


----------



## Antilles (3. April 2009)

so bin grad aus der fh entkommen... und bin nichtmal student :-D
erstaml bei meiner schwester zugucken wie das so ist 
schade 15 uhr schaff ich nichtmehr... aber ich hätt eh nichtmehr mit euch mithalten können. nach 4,5 wochen überhaupt kein sport^^
erstmal n paar kleine toure unternehmen, und nach dem wochenende bin ich dann wieder da!
und das beste, an alle die die so arbeiten müssen:

ICH HAB FERIEN UND KANN VON MORGENS BIS ABENDS NUUUUUUUUR RADELN


----------



## >Helge< (3. April 2009)

War nett heute und morgen geht´s wahrscheinlich nach Boppard in den Park! 

....hoffe ich!


----------



## superrocker73 (3. April 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> War nett heute und morgen geht´s wahrscheinlich nach Boppard in den Park!
> 
> ....hoffe ich!




Da kannst Du mal ganz stark von ausgehen...Si-Lenz, KaiHawaii und Gambelchen, der alte Bruchpilot sind auch mit am Start!
Lukes rufe ich morgen früh mal an, vielleicht ist auch er dabei...
Bahn fährt um 13:02 Uhr nach Boppard, Treffpunkt also
12:45 Uhr am Bahnhof Koblenz! Für alle ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silenz (4. April 2009)

nice!!!


----------



## "KaiHawai" (4. April 2009)

Muss ab 16.00 wieder arbeiten, hätte nichts gegen etwas früher ,die Bahn um 11.02?? einzuwenden, wenn sich dann schon aufmachen möchte.


----------



## LifesAGamble (4. April 2009)

ich fühl' mich in alte zeiten zurückversetzt...bis gleich...dreiviertel eins!


----------



## >Helge< (4. April 2009)

.


----------



## superrocker73 (4. April 2009)

Ok, 12:45 Uhr am Bahnhof! Seeeees...


----------



## "KaiHawai" (4. April 2009)

Lenz und ich fahren gleich mit Muskelkraft schon rüber. Werden uns dann am Vierseenblick über den Weg fahren.


----------



## >Helge< (4. April 2009)

Spitzen Tag heute! Auch wenn ich wieder gepienst habe.....


----------



## Silenz (4. April 2009)

Mumpitz! DU warst heut der Coolste!
Wenn man nicht weiß wann Schluss is, endet man wie ich mit'm Arm in der Schlinge. Und um sicher zu gehen, legt man sich noch am Bahnhof ab. (Autsch!!!)
ODER, man steht rund 10-15 Minuten vor nem Drop und pienst richtig!
Von daher.. es lief doch gut


----------



## superrocker73 (4. April 2009)

Silenz schrieb:


> Mumpitz! DU warst heut der Coolste!
> Wenn man nicht weiß wann Schluss is... es lief doch gut



Klar lief es gut, Gambelchen ruft gerade Jörg...wer ist denn morgen nochmal dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (5. April 2009)

Silenz schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht weiß wann Schluss is, endet man wie ich mit'm Arm in der Schlinge. Und um sicher zu gehen, legt man sich noch am Bahnhof ab. (Autsch!!!)



Hab gehört du bist den Step-Up gesprungen  
Bin so'n bissl zappelig, muss bei nächster Gelegenheit unbedingt nach Boppard


----------



## "KaiHawai" (5. April 2009)

Wäre da nicht die verflixte Zeit gewesen. Vielleicht ein anderes Mal. Mach jetzt Feierabend und hau mich hin.


----------



## >Helge< (5. April 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Klar lief es gut, Gambelchen ruft gerade Jörg...wer ist denn morgen nochmal dabei?



Wann denn?


----------



## paddiee (5. April 2009)

hey, würde mich euch anschließen, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt.

Auf dann


----------



## LifesAGamble (5. April 2009)

gestern war echt arschgeil...und nach einem fiasko:kotz:bis gestern spät in die nacht und einer erfolgreichen suche nach meiner brieftasche in den straßen koblenz' ist jetzt alles wieder i.O.

danke, war echt lustig...und nen gruß nach köln...


----------



## superrocker73 (5. April 2009)

paddiee schrieb:


> hey, würde mich euch anschließen, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt.
> 
> Auf dann



Würde gerne heute gegen Mittag hinfahren...vielleicht mit Paddie, bin nämlich auch gerade in Bendorf....bitte schnell antworten, ansonsten muss ich mir was anderes überlegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (5. April 2009)

Ich werde es wohl doch nicht schaffen, schade bei dem geilen Wetter!


----------



## Killerzwelch (6. April 2009)

Hört sich ja gut an, was ihr am WE so alles bekloppt habt...
Bei mir wars in der Heimat mindestens genauso gut 

Hat heut oder morgen mal einer Lust, kurz und schmerzlos zum FPfad hoch und wieder runter? Hab nicht so viel Zeit, würd aber gerne nochmal auf der Kiste sitzen...


----------



## Antilles (6. April 2009)

fänd cih gut!
wann und wo?
dann kann ich endlich mal mein neues rad testen :-D


----------



## Killerzwelch (6. April 2009)

Hi,
ja, wenn sich nicht noch ein Erwerbstätiger meldet, der erst später kann, dann würd ich vorschlagen, wir treffen uns 14:30 Uhr Gülser Brücke.


----------



## Antilles (6. April 2009)

is gebongt!
mal gucken wer noch so will/kann
würde es stöhren wenn cih meinen kleinen bruder mitbringe?
der ist zwar noch nie trails gefahren udn hat denk ich noch ziemlich schiss aber ohne es zu versuchen lernt der das ja auch nie...


----------



## Killerzwelch (6. April 2009)

mit Stützrädern könnte es eng werden...

Wenn ihr heil da runter kommt und es nix ausmacht, dass ich die Strecke am Stück fahre, passt das.


----------



## Antilles (6. April 2009)

:-D
er muss noch lernen... ist grad heimgekommen.. ich fahr die mal nur mit ihm zum üben dann passt das schon...


----------



## Killerzwelch (6. April 2009)

...noch ne weitere Bekanntmachung:
WB öffnet am 10. mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit.

Werde mit nen paar kumpels nächste Woche Do und Fr(16. & 17.) da die Saison eröffnen.
Übernachtung kommt wohl so 15Euro in ner Pension mit Frühstück.
Restliche Infos gibbet auf der Seite vom Park.

Je früher ihr euch entschieden habt, desto besser, da man irgendwann ja auch die Hütte buchen muss (wenn wir mit mehreren da aufschlagen).

Lasst hören...


----------



## bebo2403 (6. April 2009)

Oh ja.
Da will ich mit. Ich werde aber noch ein wenig mit mir beratschlagen!


----------



## >Helge< (6. April 2009)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> ...noch ne weitere Bekanntmachung:
> WB öffnet am 10. mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit.
> 
> Werde mit nen paar kumpels *nächste Woche Do und Fr(16. & 17.)* da die Saison eröffnen.
> ...




Hört sich fantastisch an! Ich hoffe ich bekomme kurzfristig Urlaub, dann bin ich, falls mich einer mitnehmen kann, auch dabei!


Wie sieht´s denn diese Woche am Donnerstag mit Boppard aus? Hätte nochmal Lust!

*@ Bebo:*

Ich war heute übrigens beim neuen Fahrrad Stadler in Mühlheim-Kärlich.
Das Angebot ist eigentlich auch nicht wirklich besser wie bei Fahrrad Franz, lediglich die Klamottenauswahl ist ganz o.k.

Aber zu meinem Erstaunen hingen hinten links jeweils ein *TREK Remedy7/8 *und das neue *Session 88 FR*! 
Ich find´s schick, lediglich den sehr flachen sitzwinkel fide ich optisch nicht so schön, hab´aber wohl doch zu sabbern angefangen! 

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (6. April 2009)

oh ja boppard kling gut! mach ich mit!
den stadler guck ich mir morgen mal an!
gerade der klmotten wegen :-D


----------



## Killerzwelch (6. April 2009)

Wie würde das denn am Donnerstag genau mit Boppard aussehen?
Von wann bis wann?
Mit der Bahn? 
Fährt die 2 stündig oder öfter?

Gruß


----------



## superrocker73 (6. April 2009)

Bin am Donnerstag in Sachen Boppard auf jeden Fall am Start...zumal es am Wochenende ja schauern soll...ich würde mal einfach so vorschlagen wir nehmen den Zug um 12:53...heisst
Treffen wäre um sagen wir 12:30 Uhr am HBF Ko???


----------



## >Helge< (6. April 2009)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> Wie würde das denn am Donnerstag genau mit Boppard aussehen?
> Von wann bis wann?
> Mit der Bahn?
> Fährt die 2 stündig oder öfter?
> ...



Ich denke mal Park ist angesagt! Aber man kann ja mal sehen! 



superrocker73 schrieb:


> Treffen wäre um sagen wir 12:30 Uhr am HBF Ko???



Passt ! 

.....aber diesmal ohne Eis! 

.


----------



## superrocker73 (6. April 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Ich denke mal Park ist angesagt! Aber man kann ja mal sehen!



Sehr richtig! Bei mir zumindest...würde mich aber auch nicht gegen einen kurzen Zwischenstopp in Richtung F.-Höhe wehren...


----------



## "KaiHawai" (7. April 2009)

Hab am Do komplett FH und bin daher eigentlich nur für Fr zu haben.
Morgen könnte ich noch was einrichten.


----------



## Killerzwelch (7. April 2009)

hört sich alles gar nicht so verkehrt an.
F-Höhe würd ich mir auch gern mal ansehen...
Wenn ich Mittwoch nicht total versacken sollte, dann werd ich mich anschließen.


----------



## superrocker73 (7. April 2009)

Wer fährt heute nachmittag ein Ründchen mit? Bin um 16 Uhr am Pretzer Biergarten...


----------



## Antilles (7. April 2009)

ohh mann kann am donnerstag doch nicht... erstmal verwantschaft abklappern :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (8. April 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Bin am Donnerstag in Sachen Boppard auf jeden Fall am Start...zumal es am Wochenende ja schauern soll...ich würde mal einfach so vorschlagen wir nehmen den Zug um 12:53...heisst
> Treffen wäre um sagen wir 12:30 Uhr am HBF Ko???




schade! hätt ich das gewusst, hätte ich mir freigenommen...


----------



## Killerzwelch (8. April 2009)

ja sieh zu!
ist doch noch nen Tag hin...
Fahren wir dann mit der Bahn immer hoch, oder trampeln?
In welchem Abstand fährt denn die Bahn im Moment?

Gruß


----------



## superrocker73 (8. April 2009)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> ja sieh zu!
> ist doch noch nen Tag hin...
> Fahren wir dann mit der Bahn immer hoch, oder trampeln?
> In welchem Abstand fährt denn die Bahn im Moment?
> ...



Fahren von hier nach Boppard und dann hochtrampeln...oder ab dem 3. Mal schieben!


----------



## Killerzwelch (8. April 2009)

Gut, dann führ ich meine Kanadierin nochmal aus...


----------



## Antilles (8. April 2009)

setz die aufs rad :-D
das wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## >Helge< (8. April 2009)

So, dass sieht ja mal gut aus für morgen! 

Ich hoffe mein hinteres Laufrad macht mit und hält auch noch Winterberg aus....für den 17./18.ist auf jeden Fall schon mal der Urlaub klar gemacht, ich hoffe es klappt dann noch irgendwie mit dem mitgenommen 
werden!?!

Also dann bis morgen........*12:30 Uhr vor dem Koblenzer Bahnhof*!  

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (8. April 2009)

Ich habe einen Platz frei. Der ist dann für dich, wenn du willst.


----------



## superrocker73 (9. April 2009)

Mädels, alles klar mit heute Mittag??? Wer ist denn jetzt dabei???

Als kleinen Vorgeschmack gibts gerade mal dies hier...


----------



## Silenz (9. April 2009)

Ah ja, du warst heimlich üben.
Mit Videoanalyse wie man sieht. 
Der Drop ist jetzt wohl auch dein Liebling.

Und ähh.. ne.. hier... alle besonderen Vorkommnisse von heute gleich posten!


----------



## "KaiHawai" (9. April 2009)

Silenz schrieb:


> Und ähh.. ne.. hier... alle besonderen Vorkommnisse von heute gleich posten!



und du schwingst dich morgen wieder in den Sattel, denn das Pfohlen steht im Stall


----------



## >Helge< (9. April 2009)

Extrem geiler Tag heute, bin aber total platt! 

Mehrfach den Park runter, Fleckertshöhe (wo ich mich ordentlich gemault habe) und zum Abschluss nochmal Park! 



bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Platz frei. Der ist dann für dich, wenn du willst.



Sorry, aber bei mir wird´s doc leider nichts....darf noch 40 Euro Bahnfahrt nachzahlen und habe heute die NK Abrechnug der alten Wohnung bekommen...sieht danach eher mau aus! 

@Killerzwelch:

1000 mal Sorry wegen der Biergartgenaktion heute abend....hast noch einen gut!

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2009)

Hi zusammen,

geht Samstagnachmittag was? So ab 14:00 Uhr??


----------



## "KaiHawai" (10. April 2009)

sind gleich im Park falls jemand noch Bock hat. Später über Land zurück und noch KöBa/Ecki.


----------



## bebo2403 (10. April 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> geht Samstagnachmittag was? So ab 14:00 Uhr??



Ich würde gerne 'ne Runde fahren.


----------



## tbo007 (10. April 2009)

Hi, ich bin noch Anfänger, würde aber trotzdem gerne mal in der Gruppe fahren.
Mein Hausrunde ist: KO-Güls->Wolken->Niederfell->Hühnenfeld-> Remstecken-> Karthause -> Güls

Würde mich über "Gesellschaft" auf meiner Runde freuen oder auch sehr gerne  neue Touren kennenlernen, wenn jemand ab Mitte nächster Woche Lust hat...


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2009)

@bebo:
So ab etwa 14:00- 14:30 Uhr ginge bei mir.
Genau kann ich erst gegen Mittag sagen.

@tbo007:
Verfolge einfach das Thema.
Kannst dich gerne anschießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (10. April 2009)

Ich muss nur um 18:30 wieder daheim sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. April 2009)

Also, wer will heute mit?
*14:15 Uhr beim Pretzer*


----------



## Killerzwelch (11. April 2009)

Ja, war klasse am Donnerstag, nach der Fleckertshöhe ging das Grinsen ja fasst nicht mehr ausm Gesicht!
Hab zwar jetzt die rechte Seite von oben bis unten bunt gefärbt, aber irgendwas ist ja immer...

Mit dem Biergarten war kein Thema, hätten wir uns da noch einige gegeben, dann hätte ich wohl sowieso in der Stadt übernachten müssen, so platt war ich den Abend 

Naja, zur entspannung bin ich dann mit nen paar Jungs aus der Heimat gestern ganz entspannt FPfad, Ecki + Buchentrails/KöBa gerollt und danach hat man sich ja zum Großteil noch an den üblichen Anlaufstellen gesehen...

Der ganz neue Kicker im FPfad ist übrigens nen kleiner Knaller  
Der ballert einen ganz gut nach oben 

*WB*
Wenn ich das dann richtig verstanden hab, dann kommt von hier keiner mit nach WB(widersprecht mir ruhig)? Dann würd ich nämlich vorher auch nicht nochmal extra zurück nach Koblenz fahren.
Ich schick dann aber wenigstens ne Karte...


----------



## bebo2403 (11. April 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Also, wer will heute mit?
> *14:15 Uhr beim Pretzer*



Bis gleich


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. April 2009)

sonst noch wer???


----------



## Killerzwelch (11. April 2009)

ich muss heut erstmal die beine so hoch legen, dass ich fast nach hinten umfalle...

wo gehts denn lang bei euch?


----------



## Tiger 2001 (11. April 2009)

Hallo,

versuche auch gleich beim Pretzer zu sein. Falls ich nicht pünktlich bin, wartet nicht, da ich noch nicht weiß ob ich es wirklich schaffe.

GT


----------



## bebo2403 (11. April 2009)

Würde morgen früh evtl. nochmal 'ne Runde fahren. Hat i.wer Zeit und Lust.
Ab mittags werde ich mir dann nämlich die Wampe vollhauen und hoffentlich noch von Metternich bis nach E.stein rollen können.


----------



## Single-Trail (12. April 2009)

Wünsche euch allen frohe Ostern! 

... was gibts neues aus dem Stadtwald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (12. April 2009)

...fahr´mal wieder mit, dann siehst Du es ja! 

.


----------



## paddiee (12. April 2009)

falls ihr fahrt, würde ich auch nochmal mitkommen


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin die neue Line jetzt auch im Trockenen gefahren.
Ist echt nett, wenn nur der Baum nicht wäre!
Immer absteigen und drüber heben ist schon uncool.

Wie wäre es, wenn jeder der vorbei kommt mal ein paar Steine aufsammelt und vor/ hinter dem Baum aufschüttet?
Anhalten muss man ja sowieso.
Ich denke, wor könnten in kürzester Zeit drüber fahren.

Also, viel Spaß beim biken!


----------



## >Helge< (12. April 2009)

Wie sieht´s denn mit morgen Nachmittag, so ab ca. 15:30/ 16:00 Uhr mit einer Stadtwaldrunde aus?

.


----------



## bebo2403 (13. April 2009)

Bin ich dabei.


----------



## >Helge< (13. April 2009)

Habe gerade eben erfahren dass ich heute evtl. verplant bin.......ich melde mich heute mittag hier nochmal kurzfristig (ca. 14:30-45)!

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (13. April 2009)

Also ich werde mich dann auf jeden Fall um 16:00 Uhr kurz am Pretzer umschauen, um mich dann in den Wald zu begeben.
Ansonsten aber auch gerne früher.


----------



## Silenz (13. April 2009)

Ich werd sehr wahrscheinlich da sein.
bis denn


----------



## "KaiHawai" (13. April 2009)

ahhhh, hab ein dickes Knie und daher raus. 
@ Silenz: Die Hartschalen sind wirklich hart. 30cm blau bis lila/grün


----------



## LifesAGamble (13. April 2009)

bevor ich die kompletten freien tage garnicht gefahren bin komm ich auch mit!


----------



## flowbing (13. April 2009)

kurze frage : wo ist der pretzer ?^^
wenn ich das wüsste, würde ich mich ggf. auch mal zur geplanten zeit einfinden, damit ihr mir mal den stadtwald zeigen könnt^^


----------



## bebo2403 (13. April 2009)

Hi
Pretzer ist der Biergarten an der Rheinpromenade (Kaiserin-Augusta-Anlage). Ungefähr auf Höhe Markenbildchenweg / Januarius-Zick-Straße.
Dann evtl. bis bald.


----------



## LifesAGamble (13. April 2009)

Sommerzeit, lange hell...
Wie sieht's denn mit dem üblichen wöchentlichen Treffpunkt aus? 
Wie jedes jahr, donnerstags um 18 uhr am Pretzer?!
und gegebenfalls dienstags...!?
Vorschläge?


----------



## hexer70 (13. April 2009)

hi leute,
mein fichtenmoped läuft wieder.
wenn ich am wochenende nicht wieder bei einem verf...... umzug helfen muß hätte ich am freitag ab 16.00 zeit den baum auf der ecki line zu zerkleinern.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. April 2009)

ich würde es gerne bei Donnerstags 18:00 Uhr lassen


----------



## bebo2403 (13. April 2009)

Donnerstags 18:00 Uhr
Wir haben heute schon mal ein paar Steine am Baum aufgeschichtet. Aber ein schöner Schnitt um eine ebene Fläche auf der Oberseite zu haben, das wäre was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (14. April 2009)

Sorry wegen gestern, bin nicht mehr dazu gekommen zu antworten! 

Wie sieht es denn mit Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag aus? Ich würde an einem oder zwei Tagen gerne nochmal nach Boppard!



bebo2403 schrieb:


> Donnerstags 18:00 Uhr



Dann werde ich mal zusehen dass ich ab jetzt Donnerstags immer einen Frühdienst habe!


----------



## "KaiHawai" (14. April 2009)

ich merke der Northshore bekommt keine positive Resonanz


----------



## bebo2403 (14. April 2009)

Das andere geht halt schneller.
Gibt aber auch noch bessere Stellen für Northshore(drop)s.


----------



## SteFun76 (14. April 2009)

Hey Bebo,

mailde Dich doch mal wegen do und fr.   Moto ist angekommen und wartet auf ausgiebige Testfahrten....

CU
Stefun


----------



## bebo2403 (14. April 2009)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> *WB*
> Wenn ich das dann richtig verstanden hab, dann kommt von hier keiner mit nach WB(widersprecht mir ruhig)?





hexer70 schrieb:


> ...freitag ab 16.00 zeit den baum auf der ecki line zu zerkleinern





SteFun76 schrieb:


> Hey Bebo,
> mailde Dich doch mal wegen do und fr.   Moto ist angekommen und wartet auf ausgiebige Testfahrten....



Also SteFun76 und ich dann wahrscheinlich doch auch WB, aber nur einen Tag (eher Freitag)


----------



## superrocker73 (14. April 2009)

!


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. April 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> !



maulfaul geworden?


----------



## Killerzwelch (15. April 2009)

Ja achtet mal aufs Wetter, zum WE hin solls pissen...
Wir müssen auch mal noch sehen, werden vermutlich morgen hin und dann schauen, wie das Wetter für Freitag wird...


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2009)

Geht *Donnerstag, 18:00 Uhr ab Pretzer* was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (15. April 2009)

würd schon sagen, oder?


----------



## >Helge< (15. April 2009)

Ja, geht was! Bin dabei.....


----------



## superrocker73 (15. April 2009)

Wenn Gambelchen am Start ist wäre ich auch dabei...muss aber leider bei Freunden babysitten...


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2009)

na dann....................


----------



## LifesAGamble (15. April 2009)

sollte ich morgen nicht pünktlich da sein, komm ich leider nicht von der arbeit weg...
also nicht warten wegen mir...


----------



## LifesAGamble (16. April 2009)

hoffentlich hält das wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (16. April 2009)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> sollte ich morgen nicht pünktlich da sein, komm ich leider nicht von der arbeit weg...
> also nicht warten wegen mir...



Wenn anstatt Deiner Internetphasen/Tag arbeiten würdest, könnten wir wahrscheinlich auch schon um 25 Uhr biken, oder Gambelchen?


----------



## LifesAGamble (16. April 2009)

wer im schlachthaus sitzt sollte nicht mit schweinen werfen...oder röck(er)chen?


----------



## superrocker73 (16. April 2009)

Röckchen ist gut....im Gegensatz zu Dir kann ich aber 5 h online gehen und wenn ich will schon um 13 Uhr biken...


----------



## LifesAGamble (16. April 2009)

das is jetzt wirklich off-topic...


----------



## >Helge< (16. April 2009)

So, ich werde dann heute wohl eher mit dem einreißen von Wänden beschäftigt sein   ......man sieht sich dann morgen oder am Wochenende!

.


----------



## SteFun76 (16. April 2009)

*@ Bebo & Supergesicht * 

Wie schauts mit WB ??

Die aktuelle Wetterlage: 
Am Donnerstag noch lange freundlich und warm, zum Nachmittag von Südwesten mehr Wolken mit örtlichen Schauern und Gewittern, in der 2. Nachthälfte zunehmend. 

Die Vorhersage von Freitag bis Dienstag:

Am Freitag unbeständig und zeitweise kräftiger Regen, dabei deutlich kühler mit max. 6 bis 10°C je nach Höhenlage. 

http://bikepark-winterberg.de/index.php?id=109

http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/winterberg/DE0011708.html

Bis später, muss jetzt nach Wiesbaden 

CU
Stefun


----------



## LifesAGamble (16. April 2009)

wer is denn eigentlich jetzt (sicher) dabei?


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. April 2009)

*Wer ist denn nu heute Abend dabei??????? um 18:00 Uhr beim Pretzer??*


----------



## superrocker73 (16. April 2009)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> *@ Bebo & Supergesicht *
> 
> Wie schauts mit WB ??
> 
> ...



Ich bin raus aus der Nummer, erstens ist schwer Regen angesagt und zweitens muss ich morgen mal ausnahmsweise arbeiten! Wenn auch  nur für ca. 2 h, aber ich kann halt nicht weg aus Ko...


----------



## Killerzwelch (16. April 2009)

Ja ich hab Lust, was haltet ihr denn vom Wetter?
Laut meiner Internetzseiten solls gleich regnen. Wenn ich raus gucke, bin ich mir net so ganz sicher...

Morgen soll es in Winterberg wohl recht eindeutig regnen.
Sonntag könnte es ganz gut werden: bewölkt und im DH wird noch gut Matsch rumliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (16. April 2009)

ähm, also eigentlich hatte uns das wetter früher mal nicht interessiert...


----------



## LifesAGamble (16. April 2009)

wisst ihr noch?





sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Am Besten die Bilder beim nächsten Mal noch etwas verkleinern.


----------



## superrocker73 (16. April 2009)

Jaaaa, weiss ich noch...und ich bin verdammt froh nicht dabei gewesen zu sein...


----------



## Killerzwelch (16. April 2009)

Den Hinweis hab ich verstanden,
also bis gleich am Pretzer!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. April 2009)

*Kann mal jemand JA oder NEIN sagen? Was ist das für ein Eiertanz? Wenn keiner fährt, brauche ich nach Koblenz zu gurcken! Also?*


----------



## LifesAGamble (16. April 2009)

ich werds mir dann wohl auch schenken...


----------



## bebo2403 (16. April 2009)

Ja


----------



## Killerzwelch (16. April 2009)

Ja-Sager....


----------



## Killerzwelch (17. April 2009)

nochmal nen Versuch:

Will morgen Samstag jmd mit nach Winterberg?
Soll den ganzen Tag trocken bleiben.
Ich bekomme 3 Fahrer und 3 bikes mit meiner Karre weg, allerdings wären wir dann nicht allzu schnell unterwegs =)

Kommt wer mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (17. April 2009)

'Ne Alternative zu dem Killerzwelch-Bikeparkspektakel gibts bei mir...mit einem sehr mysteriösen Treffpunkt:

Samstagmorgen, 11 Uhr beim Canyon!!!


----------



## SteFun76 (17. April 2009)

Oh,   Überraschung


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. April 2009)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> nochmal nen Versuch:
> 
> ......
> Ich bekomme 3 Fahrer und 3 bikes mit meiner Karre weg, allerdings wären wir dann nicht allzu schnell unterwegs =)
> ...



Du meinst auch noch mit dem Auto langsam?


----------



## >Helge< (18. April 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> 'Ne Alternative zu dem Killerzwelch-Bikeparkspektakel gibts bei mir...mit einem sehr mysteriösen Treffpunkt:
> 
> Samstagmorgen, 11 Uhr beim Canyon!!!




*...............?*

...bekommt Steffen etwa Familienzuwachs?

.


----------



## Killerzwelch (18. April 2009)

> Du meinst auch noch mit dem Auto langsam?


 ...keine Sorge der Rest wäre schnell gewesen...

Da sich aber keiner gefunden hat, gebe ich mir wohl mal diese Option:


> 'Ne Alternative zu dem Killerzwelch-Bikeparkspektakel gibts bei mir...mit einem sehr mysteriösen Treffpunkt:
> 
> Samstagmorgen, 11 Uhr beim Canyon!!!



Aber rück mal wenigstens noch mit der Dauer des Events raus, damit ich weis, wieviel Döner/Riegel/Plastik ich mir noch in den Rucksack packen muss...

Freerider oder Enduro?


----------



## superrocker73 (18. April 2009)

N'Abend die Herren,

morgen mittag machen das Gambelchen, meine Wenigkeit und ein Kollege aus Kölle einen Ausflug nach Boppard!
Es geht sowohl in den Bikepark als auch auf diverse Singletrails in der näheren Umgebung...wer Lust und Zeit hat darf sich sehr gerne anschließen, Treffpunkt wird der Koblenzer Hauptbahnhof sein, Uhrzeit wird nachgereicht...die Abfahrt in Koblenz (natürlich mit dem Zug) wird irgendwann zwischen 13 und 14 Uhr sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (19. April 2009)

*Uhrzeit?*

....ich denke ich werde so um 13:40 Uhr am Bahnhof sein für den Zug um 13:53 Uhr!

Passt das?

.


----------



## superrocker73 (19. April 2009)

Wir treffen uns um 13.30 Uhr am Bahnhof und fahren mit dem Bus Bus vom Stefun! Kannst gerne mitfahren...


----------



## >Helge< (19. April 2009)

...jepp, bin dabei, komme aber wie gesagt dann einen Tickspäter (ca.13:40 Uhr)


----------



## LifesAGamble (20. April 2009)

Fazit: Geiler Tag, super abwechslungsreich, super lustig! Gerne wieder!


----------



## SteFun76 (20. April 2009)

Moin moin,

bei mir im Bus liegen noch Klamotten und  " Schutzbleche "

@ Helge:  Gut zu hause angekommen? 

 Stefun


----------



## superrocker73 (20. April 2009)

Klamotten sind von mir...aber die können ruhig bis morgen abend drin liegen bleiben...17:00 Uhr ok für Dich???


----------



## SteFun76 (20. April 2009)

Hört sich gut an.


----------



## LifesAGamble (20. April 2009)

wie gesagt, ich kann frühestens um halb sechs...oder ihr kommt mich in vallendar abholen, dann fahr ich mitm rad zur arbeit!


----------



## superrocker73 (20. April 2009)

Na da würde sich ja fast 'n gepflegtes Ründchen in der Brex anbieten...???!!!???


----------



## LifesAGamble (20. April 2009)

fast, ja...
kann man dann ja spontan entscheiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (20. April 2009)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> bei mir im Bus liegen noch Klamotten und  " Schutzbleche "
> 
> ...



....das "Schutzblech" ist von mir! 

Und ja, bin gut zu Hause angekommen.

Das nächste Mal läuft´s sicher wieder besser...!

.


----------



## redpulli (20. April 2009)

Mundstück vom Camelbak auf der Eckiline hinter dem Baum gefunden!
Wer s vermisst kann s bei Rocky Rider abholen!
Ich geb ihm s mit! 
grüße an alle! Redpulli!


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. April 2009)

Na prima, ist mein Mundstück!


----------



## LifesAGamble (21. April 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> ....das "Schutzblech" ist von mir!
> 
> Und ja, bin gut zu Hause angekommen.
> 
> ...



man, daran lag's! hättest du das blech dranschrauben müssen 

@stepup-verweigerer-bei-nässe: meld dich ma wegen heut!


----------



## >Helge< (21. April 2009)

....logisch, jetzt ist´s klar:

Meine bescheidenen Fahrkünste lagen lediglich an dem fehlenden Gewicht am Vorderrad! 

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. April 2009)

Na dann wollen wir doch langsam mal nachhören, wer am Donnerstag um 18:00 Uhr dabei ist..........?


----------



## "KaiHawai" (21. April 2009)

Würde morgen anbieten und evtl Do, allerdings erst so gegen 18.15.


----------



## superrocker73 (22. April 2009)

[quote="KaiHawai";5820094]Würde morgen anbieten und evtl Do, allerdings erst so gegen 18.15.[/quote]

Tagchen...Gambelchen und ich sind heute abend auch wieder unterwegs...Standardrunde wie gestern...wenn Du magst fahren wir alle zusammen...18.15 Uhr Pretzer????


----------



## "KaiHawai" (22. April 2009)

hört sich super an, wäre aber froh, wenn wir ein bisschen früher gehen könnten, sofern ihr die Zeit dafür habt. Hab bis 2 Uni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (22. April 2009)

Bei mir und meinen Arbeitszeiten kein Problem, leider hat Herr Gambel aber im Gegensatz zu mir unglücklicherweise feste Arbeistzeiten und muss demnach bis 17 Uhr arbeiten und kann erst danach.

Die Zeit reicht aber locker, wir sind gestern Fi und Kö in knapp 2 h gefahren und hatten sogar eine Viertelstunde Schiebepassage dabei...geht also alles, wenn Du Dich bis 18 Uhr gedulden kannst würden wir uns freuen als Trio zu biken....


----------



## bebo2403 (22. April 2009)

oder als streichelquartett
bin auch dabei


----------



## superrocker73 (22. April 2009)

Sehr gerne...wie gesagt, 18.15 Uhr Pretzer Biergarten...


----------



## bebo2403 (22. April 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Na dann wollen wir doch langsam mal nachhören, wer am Donnerstag um 18:00 Uhr dabei ist..........?


Ich!
Soll ich dir deinen DMS mitbringen oder reicht dir Samstag abends??


----------



## >Helge< (22. April 2009)

Bin morgen mittag ab ca.15°° Uhr mit einem Kollegen aus der Neuwieder Fraktion im Stadtwald unterwegs,würde mich aber evtl. um 18°° Uhr der Runde nochmal anschließen!  

...bin also um 18°° Uhr da oder nicht, also nicht auf mich warten!

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. April 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ich!
> Soll ich dir deinen DMS mitbringen oder reicht dir Samstag abends??


Samstagmittag komt mein bruder um die neu Gabel einzubauen.
Da wäre das Teil hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (22. April 2009)

Dann bringe ich es morgen mit.


----------



## >Helge< (23. April 2009)

Falls heute jemand schon am Nachmittag Lust auf eine gemeinsame Runde hat:

Wir starten um *ca. 15 Uhr* Uhr am *Pretzer *

.


----------



## Silenz (23. April 2009)

Ich seh zu,dass ich noch nen Reifen krieg und komm um 18:15 zum Pretzer.


----------



## >Helge< (24. April 2009)

War ein geiler Tag gestern! 

.


----------



## Tiger 2001 (24. April 2009)

Hallo,

geht heute was?
Wollte so ab 14Uhr richtung H-Pfad aufbrechen.

GT


----------



## "KaiHawai" (24. April 2009)

12.30 Pretzer!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> War ein geiler Tag gestern!
> 
> .



Ich hoffe du hast wieder Leben in den Hufen?


----------



## >Helge< (24. April 2009)

Jepp! Nach einer ordentlichen Portion Nudeln in etwas Ruhe auf der Couch ist alles wieder in Butter!


----------



## Silenz (24. April 2009)

Toller Tag heute!
Hab meinen Schlüssel aufm Trail verloren. Das Dumme ist, ich kann nicht mal annähernd sagen in welchem Abschnitt der Schlüsel flöten gegangen ist.
Fischer-Ecki-Tour.
Ich dachte mir, wenn da Mundstücke vom Rucksack gefunden werden, dann vielleicht auch so etwas Wahnwitziges wie ein Schlüssel. Wäre ja schon ein doller Zufall.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt.


----------



## >Helge< (24. April 2009)

Das ist übel! 

Da wirst Du am Wochenende wohl das Ganze abwandern müssen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (25. April 2009)

Mal dort nachgesehen, wo du den Reifen geflickt hast?
Und deinen Helm an/ ausgezogen hast?

Ich werde die Augen aufhalten.


----------



## bebo2403 (25. April 2009)

Wie sieht es denn morgen mit der bereits angedachten *Shuttle-Tour* aus?


----------



## bebo2403 (25. April 2009)

Also. Morgen früh geht es kurzfristig los.
Evtl. sind noch Plätze frei in SteFun76s Bus!


----------



## Single-Trail (26. April 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen! Rollt der Do-Treff wieder? ...dann bin ich diese Woche dabei  

Bin heute zum warmfahren Eckiline und Köba gefahren... Saugeil wie eingefahren die E ist! 

Bis die Tage... Single-Trail


----------



## Silenz (26. April 2009)

RockyRider schrieb:
			
		

> Mal dort nachgesehen, wo du den Reifen geflickt hast?
> Und deinen Helm an/ ausgezogen hast?



Is bei der Tour einen Tag nach unserer passiert.
Und ich bin die Tour METER FÜR METER mit Bike zurück. E-Line- Bänke am Sendeturm- F-Pfad. Nix!
Bidde nid nachmachen. Is voll Kacke die Ecki hochzulaufen^^ 
Aber danke für eure Anteilnahme.

Oh, und hat vielleicht jemand einen schweren Bolzenschneider? Ich muss mein Rad in Remagen freipitschen.
Bis die Tage


----------



## SteFun76 (27. April 2009)

@ SuperGesicht 

Servus Keule, 

was machen die dicken Ei..... äh Mandeln?? Wann kann wieder gerockt werden?? Mach mal maildung..


----------



## superrocker73 (27. April 2009)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> @ SuperGesicht
> 
> Servus Keule,
> 
> was machen die dicken Ei..... äh Mandeln?? Wann kann wieder gerockt werden?? Mach mal maildung..



Ich hoffe dass es am Wochenende wieder geht...


----------



## Single-Trail (27. April 2009)

Lass dir die Dinger doch mal raus nehmen... hat doch bei den Klöten auch geholfen... 

Wann hab ich mal wieder die Ehre mit dir zu fahren Thofi?


----------



## Killerzwelch (27. April 2009)

Würd morgen gerne fahren, wenn es nicht total am schütten ist.
Kommt wer mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (27. April 2009)

*Ich bin Donnerstag 1800 Pretzer...* am Start


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. April 2009)

ich kann mich auf jeden Fall schon für Donnerstag abmelden.
Da fahre ich ins Päddchen- Paradis................


----------



## Antilles (28. April 2009)

Silenz schrieb:


> ...
> Oh, und hat vielleicht jemand einen schweren Bolzenschneider? Ich muss mein Rad in Remagen freipitschen.
> ...


ist da ne steckdose in der nähe?
wir ham das damals mit meinem rad mit der flex gemacht :-D


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. April 2009)

nimm doch die solange 

bin demnächst auch mal wieder dabei. warte noch auf nen neuen steuersatz.


----------



## Killerzwelch (28. April 2009)

Gegen Nachmittag/Abend solls so gut wie trocken bleiben!

Wie siehts aus, traut sich einer ?

@Mettwurst: Hört sich gut an, dann kannste uns auch direkt mal die schicke KickerLine ausm Album zeigen 

Gruß


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. April 2009)

mach ich mal, wenn ihr zufälligerweise in trier seid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (29. April 2009)

manchmal gehts schneller, als man denkt


----------



## LifesAGamble (29. April 2009)

wie sieht's denn aus bei euch morgen? schon jemand sicher dabei?


----------



## "KaiHawai" (30. April 2009)

Hab grad Uni-Schluß und werde mich so um 14.00 aufmachen. Pretzer.


----------



## bebo2403 (30. April 2009)

Heute ca. 17:00 an der Halle Oberwerth!

Wie schaut es morgen aus???

Samstag um 8 Uhr geht es in die Pfalz.


----------



## LifesAGamble (30. April 2009)

also ich kann leider erst frühestens um dreiviertel sechs, sprich 17:45!
warten?


----------



## "KaiHawai" (30. April 2009)

Da ist so ein kleiner Steeg im Fischer  saubere Arbeit.


----------



## LifesAGamble (30. April 2009)

nette leute...


----------



## bebo2403 (30. April 2009)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> also ich kann leider erst frühestens um dreiviertel sechs, sprich 17:45!
> warten?


Sorry, hab es jetzt erst gesehen.

Was geht morgen?


----------



## LifesAGamble (30. April 2009)

na hoffentlich mehr!
wie wär's denn mal mit zum altem WK radeln und durch den stadtwald zurück?


----------



## superrocker73 (30. April 2009)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> na hoffentlich mehr!
> wie wär's denn mal mit zum altem WK radeln und durch den stadtwald zurück?



Ich bin am Montag erst wieder am Start, aber alter Wolfskopf ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (30. April 2009)

...und mir für morgen zu weit. Ich muss ja am Samstag 'nen ganzen Tag Pfalz durchhalten. Aber ich würde schon ziemlich gerne fahren.

*> Vielleicht mal nach Eich, die Strecke dort antesten?*


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. Mai 2009)

wann soll's denn losgehen?


----------



## bebo2403 (1. Mai 2009)

Von mir aus ab 12!?


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. Mai 2009)

sonst noch jemand?
würd' sagen gegen halb eins oder eins 'rum am pretzer?


----------



## bebo2403 (1. Mai 2009)

Eich oder Stadtwald?
Nach Eich würde ich mit dem Auto fahren!
Hab aber nur Platz für eine zweite Person incl. Bike


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. Mai 2009)

wo is denn eich?


----------



## bebo2403 (1. Mai 2009)

bei Andernach
Da gibt es halt so 'ne angelegte Strecke. War da letzten Sommer mal mit Superrocker (ohne Bikes).
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328625


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. Mai 2009)

also dann, für ganz kurz entschlossene: 
13 uhr am pretzer...


----------



## LifesAGamble (1. Mai 2009)

gibt es denn noch in koblenz gebliebene,die morgen gegen mittag 'n ründchen fahren wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (3. Mai 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> bei Andernach
> Da gibt es halt so 'ne angelegte Strecke. War da letzten Sommer mal mit Superrocker (ohne Bikes).
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328625



Seit's gefahren und wenn ja, wieviel von der Strecke?

War da letztes Frühjahr mit meinem Bruder und war eher überrascht


----------



## superrocker73 (4. Mai 2009)

Wer hat Lust heute zu biken??? Treffpunkt 16 Uhr Pretzer Biergarten...


----------



## LifesAGamble (4. Mai 2009)

oder besser


----------



## bebo2403 (4. Mai 2009)

pfohlenrolle schrieb:


> Seit's gefahren und wenn ja, wieviel von der Strecke?
> 
> War da letztes Frühjahr mit meinem Bruder und war eher überrascht


Ne, waren nur im Stadtwald.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Mai 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ne, waren nur im Stadtwald.


Am Sonntag?
Dann hätten wir am Samstag vielleicht noch eine Abfahrt mehr fahren sollen?
Warum habt ihr nix gesagt?
Auswahl wäre noch gewesen..................


----------



## bebo2403 (4. Mai 2009)

Ne, am Donnerstag.
Am Sonntag hab ich mein Rad nicht angefasst.
Aber ich bin jetzt schon wieder heiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Mai 2009)

nach 4.000hm bin ich auch erst mal satt.
wird aber nicht lange anhalten, vielleicht Pfingsten?
Schweizer Haus wurde übrigens von mal zu mal schneller, um ein Haar zu schnell für mich, huihui.....


----------



## Single-Trail (4. Mai 2009)

Donnerstag 18 Uhr Pretzer?


----------



## >Helge< (5. Mai 2009)

Yo !


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Mai 2009)

jau, müsste ich schaffen.......


----------



## superrocker73 (5. Mai 2009)

Tag Leute,

hat heute vielleicht jemand Lust zu biken???


----------



## LifesAGamble (5. Mai 2009)

ja, ich! wann geht's los?


----------



## superrocker73 (5. Mai 2009)

21:30 Uhr Pretzer!


----------



## LifesAGamble (5. Mai 2009)

-leer-


----------



## superrocker73 (5. Mai 2009)

Sonntagnachmittag in Boppard...auf geht's im Galopp!!!


----------



## LifesAGamble (6. Mai 2009)

rote laufräder sind wohl auch an autos im trend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (6. Mai 2009)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> rote laufräder sind wohl auch an autos im trend...



Da hast Du recht, mein Freund!

Ansonsten mal wieder die Frage, wer heute Lust hat zu biken...
obwohl, oder sollte ich lieber mal fragen, wer keine Lust hat??


----------



## LifesAGamble (6. Mai 2009)

also wie gesagt, dass ich lust hab (auch zum biken)  weißt du ja, aber eben erst ab fünüf uhr...
wenn dir/euch das zu spät is, kann ich leider nicht mit, freund!


----------



## superrocker73 (6. Mai 2009)

Ich muss früher hier weg sonst taucht der Leguan auf und bombadiert mich mich sinnloser Arbeit...


----------



## LifesAGamble (6. Mai 2009)

schade...


----------



## superrocker73 (6. Mai 2009)

Zu spät, das Geschöpf, welches normalerweise auf den Galápagos-Inseln anzutreffen ist, räumt jetzt gerade sein Büro aus...habe aber meine Bürotür zu, vielleicht denkt das Wesen aus dem Tierreich auch ich bin nicht da...muss jetzt halt nur leise sein oder direkt verschwinden...


----------



## SteFun76 (6. Mai 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Zu spät, das Geschöpf, welches normalerweise auf den Galápagos-Inseln anzutreffen ist, räumt jetzt gerade sein Büro aus...habe aber meine Bürotür zu, vielleicht denkt das Wesen aus dem Tierreich auch ich bin nicht da...muss jetzt halt nur leise sein oder direkt verschwinden...



Bist Du sicher, dass Monsterhängeschläucheleguan nicht hier im Forum rumstöbert??????


CU
Stephan


----------



## superrocker73 (6. Mai 2009)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher, dass Monsterhängeschläucheleguan nicht hier im Forum rumstöbert??????
> 
> 
> CU
> Stephan



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der Leguan inkl. Gefolge nichtmal weiss wie man einen Rechner überhaupt anschaltet.
Aber wenn schon, kündigen kann er mir eh nicht mehr...


----------



## >Helge< (6. Mai 2009)

Sorry, bin für morgen raus da ich befürchten muss dass mich sonst mein Hinterrad auf der Tour überholt!
Da ist echt nix mehr zu machen, das Ding eiert inzwischen wie die Sau!

Neues ist bestellt, kommt aber wenn ich Glück habe am Samstag....!?!


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Mai 2009)

*Na wer ist den heute dabei?*Habe gehört, es soll Biergartenwetter geben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (7. Mai 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *Na wer ist den heute dabei?*Habe gehört, es soll Biergartenwetter geben....







Da geht wohl so einiges heute...


----------



## Killerzwelch (7. Mai 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *Na wer ist den heute dabei?*Habe gehört, es soll Biergartenwetter geben....



saugut, denke das ich es auch bis 1800 an den Paretzer schaffe und nachher in den biergarten...


----------



## bebo2403 (7. Mai 2009)

Bin da


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. Mai 2009)

ich muss noch schauen, der general...


----------



## bebo2403 (7. Mai 2009)

Hättest dich besser mal ausmustern lassen, oder direkt verweigert.


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. Mai 2009)

aber wenn ich rausschaue...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (7. Mai 2009)

ich wäre ja mal für die mosel...sprich h-pfad und kapellchen und so...wenn's heut mal so schön trocken is!


----------



## superrocker73 (7. Mai 2009)

LifesAGamble schrieb:


> ich wäre ja mal für die mosel...sprich h-pfad und kapellchen und so...wenn's heut mal so schön trocken is!



Gute Idee!


----------



## Killerzwelch (7. Mai 2009)

wenn ihr euch eindeutig auf mosel einigen könnt, dann gebt bescheid, dann spar ich mir den weg zum pretzer und wir treffen uns an der gülser brücke.

gruß


----------



## HappyTrail (7. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich pünktlich Schluss machen kann, bin ich heute mit dabei.


----------



## bebo2403 (7. Mai 2009)

Ich nutze das Wetter heute dann doch lieber anders.


----------



## Killerzwelch (7. Mai 2009)

wie sieht es mit dem Rest aus: Fahren wir an der Mosel?
Wenn ja, wann treffen wir uns an der Gülser Brücke?


----------



## Killerzwelch (7. Mai 2009)

fein dürchen, denn dach...
Sonntag steht übrigens bei jedem Wetter WB an, wer interesse hat kann sich gern melden...


----------



## superrocker73 (8. Mai 2009)

Niemand biken heute...????


----------



## superrocker73 (8. Mai 2009)

Ist echt 'n Trauerspiel hier...ich bin raus!


----------



## LifesAGamble (8. Mai 2009)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2009)

geht heute was, bevor der große regen kommt????


----------



## "KaiHawai" (9. Mai 2009)

war gestern im 7Gb mit der Pfohlenrolle und man was waren wir eingesaut. Aber das ist der Zweck des ganzen. Stehe erst ab MO wieder zur Verfügung, muss das We schaffen. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## >Helge< (12. Mai 2009)

So, neues Laufrad sollte hoffe ich morgen da sein....wenn alles gut geht kann ich endlich am Donnerstag wieder dabei sein!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> So, neues Laufrad sollte hoffe ich morgen da sein....wenn alles gut geht kann ich endlich am Donnerstag wieder dabei sein!



Helge!
Guck mal auf die Uhr!
Leg dich hin und schlaf.

Wenn dein Laufrad da ist, kannst du ihm sicher direkt zeigen, in welcher Sauerei es leben muss.......


----------



## Killerzwelch (12. Mai 2009)

Hi,

wie sieht es denn die Woche mit biken aus?
Traut sich jmd. bei dem Wetter vor die Tür?

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Mai 2009)

Fährt heute jemand? Ich könnte ab 17:00 Uhr. Scheint heute trocken zu bleiben


----------



## Killerzwelch (13. Mai 2009)

Heute ist dummerweise der einzige Tag an dem ich nicht kann. 

Wir werden für nächste Woche *Montag *oder *Dienstag *nochmal *WB *in Angriff nehmen, bei Interesse bitte zügig melden, damit ich das mit den anderen abstimmen kann.

Und am Wochenende drauf stehen dann die *Dirtmasters *an, die sind auch immer nen Besuch wert. (Bei uns am Zelt könnts u.U. sogar nen Bier geben.)


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Mai 2009)

Ich werde heute Abend nicht dabei sein können.


----------



## LifesAGamble (14. Mai 2009)

überhaupt jemand dabei heut eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (14. Mai 2009)

Regnet doch sowieso.
Wir sollten uns alle neue Hobbys suchen.
Ich gehe jetzt donnerstags mit ein paar älteren Damen zum Schwimmen und samstags mache ich einen Nordic-Power-Walking Kurs. Das ist wenigstens meinem Alter entsprechend


----------



## Killerzwelch (14. Mai 2009)

hiho.
wenn einigermaßen nach trockenem wetter aussieht, bin ich dabei.
wer noch? wann und wo treffen?
gruß


----------



## LifesAGamble (14. Mai 2009)

superrocker und ich wie immer um halb zehn am pretzer!


----------



## Killerzwelch (14. Mai 2009)

weis ich schonmal bescheid.
also wirklich noch heute 21:30 Uhr? nicht das ich da was falsch verstehe.

Bis dahin sollte ichs bike fertig haben, hoffen wir mal das Wetter hält.

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Mai 2009)

*Wie sieht es am Samstag um 14:00 Uhr aus?*


----------



## bebo2403 (15. Mai 2009)

Da wäre ich wahrscheinlich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (15. Mai 2009)

bike war natürlich erst später fertig...

Sonntag wollten Kumpels zum Biken vorbeikommen, wir würden vermutlich vormittags starten und uns den Tag im Stadtwald austoben.
Weitere Mitfahrer sind willkommen. Wenn das zwecks Wetter, o.Ä. ausfällt würd ich auch Samstag mitkommen.

So wie es aussieht, werde ich wohl heute Mittag 1300/1330 in der Stadt starten. Vll. an die Lahn, oder Stadtwald?


----------



## bebo2403 (15. Mai 2009)

Sonntag wäre ich auch dabei, falls das Wetter passt und falls ich nicht doch lieber nach Boppard fahre. Die Bahn sollte ja endlich wieder stündlich fahren.


----------



## >Helge< (15. Mai 2009)

Sonntag bin ich dann wohl auch dabei, wie´s morgen aussieht kann ich später sagen!

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Mai 2009)

Sonntag ist Konfirmation angesagt


----------



## bebo2403 (16. Mai 2009)

Ich merk's schon, ich bin gut drauf heute!


----------



## Killerzwelch (16. Mai 2009)

Iss lieber noch ne zweite Dose!
Da es für morgen verdächtig nach Regen riecht, komme ich heute vorsichtshalber schonmal mit. 
Wird eure erste Fahrt der FPfad sein? Dann könnten wir uns oben an der Bank treffen... 14:30?


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Mai 2009)

OK, 14:00 Uhr am Pretzer
14:30 Uhr an der Bank
Bis denne


----------



## Killerzwelch (16. Mai 2009)

bis gleich


----------



## SteFun76 (17. Mai 2009)

Moin moin,

wie schauts heute mit Bimmelbahn in Boppard aus....??

12.31 Uhr start Boppard in der Bahn.

Biss denne


----------



## Killerzwelch (17. Mai 2009)

Hi, 
super Vorschlag, da hängen wir uns auch dran...
Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (17. Mai 2009)

@RockyRider66:
Du hast echt nix verpasst heute. Es war in der Sonne teilweise schon fast unangenehm warm, kein Tropfen Regen hat uns Erleichterung gespendet und auf den Bopparder Trails waren keine Wanderer unterwegs.
Da warst du mit der Konfirmation mit Sicherheit besser bedient.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Mai 2009)

Freunde..............................


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Mai 2009)

Geht heute Abend noch einer kleiner Quicky???
18:15 Uhr Pretzer??


----------



## Silenz (20. Mai 2009)

joa, ich mach mit.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Mai 2009)

silence, guck mal auf das datum!


----------



## Silenz (20. Mai 2009)

-.- verdammt!


----------



## bebo2403 (20. Mai 2009)

Heute 18:15 am Oberwerth


----------



## stasi (22. Mai 2009)

bewegt morgen jemand sein rad bergauf/bergab?
klasse foto btw 

edit: der protagonist des foto-dramas und ich werden morgen frueh/vormittag die urlaubstrails unsicher machen. falls sich jemand anschliessen moechte..


----------



## bebo2403 (23. Mai 2009)

Schei..., wann? Schon weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (23. Mai 2009)

Lust hätte ich ja auch gehabt, bin aber noch etwas gebeutelt von zwei Tagen in Bad Wildbad! 

Ich werde wohl erst am Donnerstag Abend wieder dabei sein!

.


----------



## stasi (23. Mai 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Schei..., wann? Schon weg?



morgen geht noch was; sagen meine beine..


----------



## bebo2403 (23. Mai 2009)

Gut gut. Was denn?
Ich will wahrscheinlich nach Boppard und die Beine des öfteren durch den Zug entlasten.


----------



## >Helge< (24. Mai 2009)

Uhrzeit?

Ich wäre dann auch dabei, allerdings kann ich erst ab 14-15°° Uhr in Koblenz sein!!

.


----------



## bebo2403 (24. Mai 2009)

Ich fahre um 11 hier los. Sehen uns dann in Boppard.


----------



## stasi (24. Mai 2009)

habe leider nur zeit fuer eine kleine runde.
viel spass euch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (24. Mai 2009)

hm, schade...alles verpasst!

bleibt mir wohl nur der trail von kühlschrank zum balkon heute...


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Mai 2009)

Was geht denn die Woche noch????


----------



## Basica (25. Mai 2009)

Hätte mal Bock auf die Lahnsteiner Seite...
Morgen oder Mittwoch? Kannst ja mal anrufen oder SMS, bekomme das ja nicht so gut geregelt mit dem Nachschauen im Forum.


----------



## Silenz (25. Mai 2009)

Mjoa.. da würd ich auch gern mal wieder rüber. Mir passt morgen und übermorgen.


----------



## Killerzwelch (26. Mai 2009)

Packe es Anfang der Woche nicht mehr.
Würde gern Donnerstag ne Runde fahren, wäre nochmal für Mosel.

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Mai 2009)

wenn ich meinen Mist für die Pflaz bis dahin gepackt habe bin ich Donnerstag dabei.


----------



## >Helge< (27. Mai 2009)

Man, bin ich froh am letzten Wochenende nicht in Winterberg, sondern in Bad Wildbad gewesen zu sein!

Die Liftschlange am Ende des Videos ist ja echt mal der Hammer.....das übertrifft alles was ich bis jetzt in Wiberg gesehen habe!

Kamerafahrer ist übrigens der Luca....

.


----------



## lukes (27. Mai 2009)

jo das ist immer so am ixs dirtmasters wenn man da keine Startnummer hat,
darf man eh nur den Schlepplift benutzen und _conti_  und _Übungspacour fahren. 


bin das rennen ja mit gefahren war auch so an sich nen geiles weekend  bis auf das ich meinen renn lauf verkackt hab .
Zwei stürze eingebaut einen übers  zweite steinfeld gleich links gegen den baum und dann out of control  beim letzten drop zu schnell zufrotlasig  so genau was ich das nicht es ging den hang runter das weiß ich noch .

Aber im großen und ganzen bin ich zufreiden bin in einem stück 
wieder heim gekommen das bike lebt auch noch  nur das hintere laufrad eiert jetzt ganz gut   


_


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Mai 2009)

*Wr ist denn morgen um 18:00 Uhr ab Pretzer dabei?*


----------



## >Helge< (28. Mai 2009)

....falls ich nicht weiter krank geschrieben werde, bin ich dabei !

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Mai 2009)

ok, ich rechne mit dir!
Wer 0:52 Uhr noch am PC sitzt, kann nicht krank sein......


----------



## Killerzwelch (28. Mai 2009)

lukes schrieb:


> jo das ist immer so am ixs dirtmasters wenn man da keine Startnummer hat,
> darf man eh nur den Schlepplift benutzen und _conti_  und _Übungspacour fahren.
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, Liftschlange... habe an 3 Tagen 12 Fahrten geschafft...
Und den Rennlauf auch mit Sturtz verkackt, Spass hats trotzdem gemacht und bin soweit auch heil geblieben (bis auf besagtes Hinterrad )

Aber Luca, unten der Drop war natürlich schon das, was man aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht verbocken sollte... haste es bis in den Zaun geschafft?! Der war ja weit weg x)

Wenn es heute Abend beim losfahren trocken ist, bin ich dabei. Gehts bei dir noch was früher RockyRider?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Mai 2009)

Nein, früher leider nicht


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Mai 2009)

*Hehe, was ist los?
Das bisschen Wasser?
Hört doch gleich wieder auf, also hopp!
Wer ist heute 18:00 Uhr dabei??*


----------



## WW-Horst (28. Mai 2009)

Hai Thorsten,
fahre alternativ gleich 60 km Rennrad. Wenn Deine Diven wasserscheu sind, kannste Dich darn hängen...


----------



## bebo2403 (28. Mai 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *Hehe, was ist los?
> Das bisschen Wasser?
> Hört doch gleich wieder auf, also hopp!
> Wer ist heute 18:00 Uhr dabei??*


Ich bin da


----------



## Killerzwelch (28. Mai 2009)

Dann kriegen wa halt den Arsch gewaschen...

1815 Gülser Brücke, zwecks Moselbesuch?


----------



## >Helge< (28. Mai 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *Hehe, was ist los?
> Das bisschen Wasser?
> Hört doch gleich wieder auf, also hopp!
> Wer ist heute 18:00 Uhr dabei??*



Ich auch!


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. Mai 2009)

naja, wer im glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit steinen werfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (28. Mai 2009)

..außerdem ist nicht alles Holz, was glänzt und den letzten beißen die Zähne!

Unabhängig davon: Geht das mit Gülser Brücke klar, oder wollt ihr in den Stadtwald?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Mai 2009)

Gerade nach hause gekommen.
Mosel ist für mich etwas zu weit, muss später noch packen.

Versuche pünktlich am Pretzer zu sein.

Gruß


----------



## Killerzwelch (28. Mai 2009)

hmm, nagut.
Dann bin ich auch, wie üblich 10 Minuten zu spät, am Pretzer.


----------



## superrocker73 (28. Mai 2009)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> Hai Thorsten,
> fahre alternativ gleich 60 km Rennrad. Wenn Deine Diven wasserscheu sind, kannste Dich darn hängen...



 Kann heute nicht, aber nicht wetter- sondern arbeitsbedingt!


----------



## LifesAGamble (28. Mai 2009)

felix, das hätte wohl besser gepasst:


----------



## >Helge< (29. Mai 2009)

Wie sieht´s denn mit morgen nachmittag, so ab 13 °° Uhr aus?

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (30. Mai 2009)

Irgendwer am Sonntag ab ca. 11°° Uhr in Kooblenz unterwegs?

.


----------



## Basica (31. Mai 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Kann heute nicht, aber nicht wetter- sondern arbeitsbedingt!


 Ich dachte, Du wärst raus!?


----------



## "KaiHawai" (31. Mai 2009)

heute jemand???


----------



## stasi (31. Mai 2009)

nein. aber morgen..


----------



## bebo2403 (31. Mai 2009)

Morgen will ich auch.
Wann?
Wo?
Was?
Ich bin dabei!


----------



## stasi (31. Mai 2009)

> Wann? egal. (nicht vor 10)
> Wo? gerne brexbachtal, oder auch die 'wie schlage ich mein kinn auf' tour (urlaubstrails/rheinhoehenweg rechtsrheinisch, via faehre/boppard zurueck)
> Was? 2rad



.


----------



## bebo2403 (31. Mai 2009)

Dann treffe wir uns doch in Lahnstein um 12 Uhr!?


----------



## stasi (1. Juni 2009)

ok. treffpunkt laufrad..


----------



## bebo2403 (1. Juni 2009)

läuft!!


----------



## >Helge< (1. Juni 2009)

Schade, hab´ ich heute doch zu früh hier rein geschaut...Urlaubstrails wären fein gewesen!  

Gestern allein im Stadtwald war auch nicht so das ware....bin nach dem ersten Stück Königsbacher mit einem guten Satz über den Lenker, hab´s Rad schön abgebremst auf dem Weg gelassen und mich mit Rolle ca. 10m die Böschung runtergeprügelt! 

Heute in der Brex auch ordentlich hingepackt und mir eine schöne Pizza an der linken Hüfte geholt, na ja, ist ja auch echt lange genug gut gegangen! 

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2009)

*Hey zusammen, wer ist Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr Pretzer dabei?*


----------



## bebo2403 (3. Juni 2009)

Ich bin da!


----------



## >Helge< (3. Juni 2009)

Dabei !


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2009)

Ich liebe knappe, eindeutige Aussagen!!


----------



## stasi (3. Juni 2009)

falls noch jemand frueher los will/kann: 12 uhr, pretzer


----------



## >Helge< (5. Juni 2009)

So die Herren...mal wieder eine nette Tour heute ! 

.


----------



## Killerzwelch (5. Juni 2009)

Gestern konnt ich nicht...

Wer will denn heute am letzten Tag, vor dem Monsun noch biken?!
Würde gerne möglichst lang und viel fahren und am besten mal was neues, oder z.B. nochmal an die Brex...

Lasst hören! 
Gruß


----------



## Killerzwelch (5. Juni 2009)

...so biken ist schon gegessen, starten jetzt direkt.

Für heute Abend steht ne Einladung zum Grillen, bei mir aufm Balkon, also Wetter unabhängig(im Anschluss vll. in die Stadt?!).

Meldet euch per SMS, wenn ihr Lust habt, wenn heute zu kurzfristig ist, dann können wir das auch für morgen abend in Angriff nehmen. 
Also lasst hören! (Im zweifel kennt ihr schon einen der die Handy nummer hat...)


----------



## Killerzwelch (7. Juni 2009)

Die Generalprobe mit grillen hat ja schon mal gut geklappt (sofern alle heil nach Hause gekommen sind?!).

Werde heute Nachmittag 15-17Uhr die WorldCup Übertragung live aus Fort Williams gucken und anschließend komplett übermütig biken (soferns Wetter hält...). Jmd Interesse?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (7. Juni 2009)

15 Uhr bin ich auch bereits in UK, aber leider nicht zum WC.


*Wer kommt 25./ 26. 06 mit nach Winterberg?*





.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Juni 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> 15 Uhr bin ich auch bereits in UK, aber leider nicht zum WC.
> 
> .



heißt das nicht "auf dem WC"?


----------



## Killerzwelch (7. Juni 2009)

kommt noch wer mit?


----------



## Killerzwelch (9. Juni 2009)

Wie sieht die Wochenendplanung aus?

Am Do bekomm ich bei ordentlichem Wetter Besuch und wir werden ab spätem Vormittag in Boppard biken und Mittags lecker spachteln, hierfür hät ich gerne noch nen Tipp. 
Es kann sich gerne angeschlossen werden...

Gruß


----------



## olly023 (9. Juni 2009)

Hi
Kann man bei euch auch als noch nicht ganz so fitter anfänger mal mitfahren oder fahrt ihr eher dafür nicht geeignete Touren ? Zur zeit fahre ich immer alleine da um mich rum alles zu faul ist mal aufs Bike zu steigen 

Gruß Olly


----------



## >Helge< (9. Juni 2009)

olly023 schrieb:


> Hi
> Kann man bei euch auch als noch nicht ganz so fitter anfänger mal mitfahren oder fahrt ihr eher dafür nicht geeignete Touren ? Zur zeit fahre ich immer alleine da um mich rum alles zu faul ist mal aufs Bike zu steigen
> 
> Gruß Olly



Na sicher, allerdings bevorzugen wir etwas abfahrtsorienrierte Touren. 
Zeitlicher Rahmen meist so um die 2-3 Stunden, wobei sich das jetzt im Sommer auch ändern wird! 



Killerzwelch schrieb:


> Wie sieht die Wochenendplanung aus?
> 
> Am Do bekomm ich bei ordentlichem Wetter Besuch und wir werden ab spätem Vormittag in Boppard biken und Mittags lecker spachteln, hierfür hät ich gerne noch nen Tipp.
> Es kann sich gerne angeschlossen werden...
> ...



Donnerstag kann ich erst zur abendlichen Runde am Pretzer erscheinen, am Wochenende ginge nur der Sonntag!

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (9. Juni 2009)

N'Abend.
Bei mir geht es leider nur am Samstag. Findet sich da noch jemand?


----------



## >Helge< (10. Juni 2009)

Samstag wäre schon o.k., aber wenn dann nur morgens > 10°° Uhr? !

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juni 2009)

Jemand heute Nachmittag Interesse?
Würde gegen 15 Uhr eine Rund drehen, vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht wieder.


----------



## Killerzwelch (11. Juni 2009)

So, gleich gehts noch nach Boppard... (üblicher Treffpunkt, zu üblichen Zeiten)

@bebo: Winterberg ist für mich in der besagten Woche leider raus.

@olly: schau doch einfach mal bei ner Donnerstags abends runde vorbei. da fahren wir meißt nur 2-3 Stündchen und danach weißte schon obs dir Spass macht mit uns rum zu gurken oder nicht =) Zurückgelassen wird keiner (oder nur selten  )

Am WE würde ich auch gerne nochmal biken, bin da flexible, ob Sa oder So. Wie wär es nochmal mit Mosel?!


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Juni 2009)

Ich lasse heute den Drachen steigen................


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. Juni 2009)

also ich werde so gegen 13:30 uhr vom pretzer aus in den stadtwald aufbrechen. boppard ist mir im moment zu krass. bin lange nicht mehr gefahren und die letzten male hier

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LF0bfDF0yk"]YouTube - Downhill Freeride Weisshaus Trier[/ame]

waren recht schmerzhaft...  
jemand lust auf fpfad usw.?


----------



## bebo2403 (11. Juni 2009)

schön für euch
ich arbeite

Ach so.
Sehr schönes Video.
Da hat sich seit letztem Frühjahr/Sommer fahrtechnisch ja einiges getan oder habe ich das falsch in Erinnerung?

Kann man da shutteln?
Ich will da auch mal hin! Beschreibung habe ich schon gefunden.


----------



## bebo2403 (11. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. Juni 2009)

Ja, da hat sich schon einiges getan, aber noch nicht genug . Als ich das erste Mal mit euch mit bin, war der Fischerpfad das Härteste was ich bis dahin gefahren bin .
Shuttle müsste man sich selbst organisieren, außer am 02.08., da ist offiziell Eröffnung der Strecke, mit kostenlosem Shuttle-Service aber wahrscheinlich auch einiges los. Man kann aber gut einzelne Abschnitte ohne großen Aufwand mehrmals fahren. Am Wochenende bin ich meistens in Trier. Ohne Ortskenntnis ist es nicht so einfach den Einstieg zu finden. Man könnte sich dann ja treffen.


----------



## superrocker73 (11. Juni 2009)

Vorsicht auf der E-Line. Im Singletrail-Stück ist ein Baum umgefallen und hat die Line mit Ästen, Zweigen und sonstigem Gestrüpp zugemüllt. Habe versucht mit voller Gechwindigkeit durchzufahren, ging aber nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (11. Juni 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Ja, da hat sich schon einiges getan, aber noch nicht genug . Als ich das erste Mal mit euch mit bin, war der Fischerpfad das Härteste was ich bis dahin gefahren bin .
> Shuttle müsste man sich selbst organisieren, außer am 02.08., da ist offiziell Eröffnung der Strecke, mit kostenlosem Shuttle-Service aber wahrscheinlich auch einiges los. Man kann aber gut einzelne Abschnitte ohne großen Aufwand mehrmals fahren. Am Wochenende bin ich meistens in Trier. Ohne Ortskenntnis ist es nicht so einfach den Einstieg zu finden. Man könnte sich dann ja treffen.



Bist du diesen Samstag da?
Wenn es sich wettermäßig lohnt, dann wäre das 'ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## olly023 (12. Juni 2009)

Habe mir gerade mal ein Video vom Fischerpfad angesehen  Ich glaube so weit bin ich noch nicht das ich sowas fahren kann.Ich überlege mir das noch mal mit euch auf Tour zu gehen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Juni 2009)

@bebo

dieses und nächstes we ist leider schlecht.


----------



## bebo2403 (12. Juni 2009)

@Mettwurst: Schade, aber bis dahin klappts bestimmt auch, dass ich ein Shuttle dabei habe.

@olly: Ist aber wirklich halb so wild. Probier es mal und du wirst ganz schnell Erfolgserlebnisse haben. Ist nur der eine Sprung, wo du evtl. tragen musst. Alles andere ist (um)fahrbar.


----------



## Basica (12. Juni 2009)

Das Video ist echt cool. Ich würde mir die Strecke auch mal ganz gerne anschauen bzw. fahren!


----------



## olly023 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich werde die nächsten tage mal etwas fahrtechnik üben und mich an mein neues bike gewöhnen.Dann schaue ich demnächst mal in Koblenz vorbei.

Ist eigentlich die Horchheimer Brücke noch gesperrt ? Ich wollte am Wochenende als zuschauer nach Rhens und mit dem Bike anreisen,wenn ich dann aber über die Pfaffendorfer müßte und durch die ganze Stadt gurken muß komme ich lieber mit dem Auto


----------



## superrocker73 (12. Juni 2009)

olly023 schrieb:


> ...Ist eigentlich die Horchheimer Brücke noch gesperrt ?...



Ja, die Horchheimer Brücke ist immer noch gesperrt und wird's wohl noch eine Weile bleiben denn die Stadt investiert die nicht vorhandene Kohle dann doch lieber in die Buga!!! Gleiches gilt übrigens für die Staustufe an der Mosel, auch hier wird vorerst nichts gemacht!


----------



## olly023 (12. Juni 2009)

Ok Danke  Dann schaue ich mal ob vielleicht ein Fähre rüber geht ansonsten komme ich halt mit dem Auto.Dann nehme ich dafür die Fotoausrüstung mit und mache ein paar schöne Bilder vom race


----------



## bebo2403 (12. Juni 2009)

Basica schrieb:


> Das Video ist echt cool. Ich würde mir die Strecke auch mal ganz gerne anschauen bzw. fahren!



Mach dich morgen frei und lass uns das mal anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stasi (12. Juni 2009)

ich finde es doch sehr bedenklich, dass inzwischen videos _(inkl anfahrt!)_ vom fpfad und den utrails im netz zu finden sind...
so findet jeder hanswurst die einstiege und hinterher ist das gejammer bzgl zerfahrenen/blockierten trails wieder gross.. kann man auch direkt gruene pfeile in den wald malen 



			
				olly023 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eigentlich die Horchheimer Brücke noch gesperrt ?



Eisenbahnbrücke soll ab 30. Juni wieder begehbar sein



			
				olly023 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schaue ich mal ob vielleicht ein Fähre rüber geht


http://www.faehre-lahnstein.de/



			
				bebo2403 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach dich morgen frei und lass uns das mal anschauen.


sollte ich dich/euch/sonstwen nicht zu einer brextour ueberreden koennen, bin ich auch dabei.
und heute ab 3 wohl b1/utrails etc...


----------



## Silenz (12. Juni 2009)

Ich würde heut mitfahren, vorausgesetzt die Wolken können das Wasser halten.
Also wo um 15Uhr?


----------



## stasi (12. Juni 2009)

15 uhr ist fuer mich leider doch nicht machbar. hatte ganz vergessen jemandem beim zaunbau helfen zu wollen. um 16 uhr.  
komme also (falls ueberhaupt) erst nach 18 uhr weg - und das ganze dann recht spontan.
fax superrocker mal an, der wollte evtl noch mit..


----------



## Killerzwelch (12. Juni 2009)

schickes Video und n1 riding, mit äußerst ansprechend gestalteter musikalischer Untermalung.
Da wär ich auch direkt mal am Start und da war ja dann auch noch die andere Strecke, von den Bildern =)

Wie es scheint, wäre der Samstag ja dann der Tag zum Biken?! Wäre ich dann auch dabei. Uhrzeit und Ort? Favorisiere nochmal was mit viel Fluss und wenig rumgestocher...

Gruß


----------



## bebo2403 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich kann erst ab 11, besser 11:30


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Juni 2009)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> schickes Video und n1 riding, mit äußerst ansprechend gestalteter musikalischer Untermalung.
> Da wär ich auch direkt mal am Start und da war ja dann auch noch die andere Strecke, von den Bildern =)
> 
> Wie es scheint, wäre der Samstag ja dann der Tag zum Biken?! Wäre ich dann auch dabei. Uhrzeit und Ort? Favorisiere nochmal was mit viel Fluss und wenig rumgestocher...
> ...



das ist die gleiche strecke auf den bildern  wie gesagt, ich kann leider ist morgen in 2 wochen wieder da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (12. Juni 2009)

@Mettwurst: Ja stimmt, bei näherer Betrachtung fällts auf =)

Bebo und ich haben uns dann für morgen 1300 Uhr an der Gülser Brücke verabredet. Werden die Trails an der Mosel absurfen und bei Bedarf den Stadtwald noch hinten dran hängen.

Freuen uns über jeden, der mit rollt!
Also seht zu!

Gruß


----------



## >Helge< (12. Juni 2009)

Mist, 13°° Uhr ist zu spät,muss morgen nachmittag auf n´en Geburtstag.

Ich werde wohl gegen 11°° Uhr in Koblenz unterwegs sein.....


.


----------



## stasi (13. Juni 2009)

bin um 1300 an der bruecke


----------



## Killerzwelch (13. Juni 2009)

Morgen.

Ja sorry Helge, bebo ist wohl so früh noch nicht wieder im Lande und mir passt das nach dem Mittagessen auch deutlich besser, so kann ich den Vormittag noch was schaffen... Mach alleine keinen Unsinn, wie das letzte mal! 

Schön, dass es bei dir klappt Stasi, bis gleich...


----------



## MannohnePlan (13. Juni 2009)

olly023 schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade mal ein Video vom Fischerpfad angesehen  Ich glaube so weit bin ich noch nicht das ich sowas fahren kann.Ich überlege mir das noch mal mit euch auf Tour zu gehen



Also FPfad is einfacher als die KöBa, jedenfalls hab ich diese Erfahrung in meinen Anfangstagen gemacht :-D
Sieht tatsächlich schlimmer aus als es ist und wie schon erwähnt, gibts dann eigentlich nur am Ende ein kleines Stück wo du tragen musst.


----------



## MannohnePlan (13. Juni 2009)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> Morgen.
> 
> Ja sorry Helge, bebo ist wohl so früh noch nicht wieder im Lande und mir passt das nach dem Mittagessen auch deutlich besser, so kann ich den Vormittag noch was schaffen... Mach alleine keinen Unsinn, wie das letzte mal!
> 
> Schön, dass es bei dir klappt Stasi, bis gleich...




Was beinhaltet denn die "MoselTrails" bei euch?
Will auch mal wieder fahren gehn und meine Boppardbegleitung hat eben abgesagt.
Fitness ist nur für Berg runter vorhanden 
Also wenn ihr keine Lust auf ne Schnecke habt sagts lieber


----------



## Basica (13. Juni 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Ja, die Horchheimer Brücke ist immer noch gesperrt und wird's wohl noch eine Weile bleiben denn die Stadt investiert die nicht vorhandene Kohle dann doch lieber in die Buga!!! Gleiches gilt übrigens für die Staustufe an der Mosel, auch hier wird vorerst nichts gemacht!



Wusste noch gar nicht dass Du Experte für Investitionen bist!


----------



## bebo2403 (13. Juni 2009)

@MannOhnePlan:
Sorry, da hat wohl keiner mehr rechtzeitig reingeschaut. Aber du kannst dich natürlich gerne nächstes Mal anschließen. Das mit der mangelnden Kondition ist kein Problem. Ich bin dankbar um jeden, der noch langsamer ist und damit Tempo rausnimmt.


----------



## stasi (13. Juni 2009)

MannohnePlan schrieb:


> Was beinhaltet denn die "MoselTrails" bei euch?
> Will auch mal wieder fahren gehn und meine Boppardbegleitung hat eben abgesagt.
> Fitness ist nur für Berg runter vorhanden
> Also wenn ihr keine Lust auf ne Schnecke habt sagts lieber



ganz ehrlich?
du haettest wohl keinen spass gehabt... nicht mit boppard zu vergleichen.
7std schwitzen... belohnt wurde dies durch wunderschoene tragepassage/n, hinweg ueber herrlich unwegsames gelaende.


----------



## stasi (13. Juni 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> @MannOhnePlan:
> Sorry, da hat wohl keiner mehr rechtzeitig reingeschaut. Aber du kannst dich natürlich gerne nächstes Mal anschließen. Das mit der mangelnden Kondition ist kein Problem. Ich bin dankbar um jeden, der noch langsamer ist und damit Tempo rausnimmt.



super timing bebo.. abermals vielen dank fuer dein navigationsgeschick 
sehe aus wie frisch von der domina.. _peitsch mich!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MannohnePlan (14. Juni 2009)

Gut zu wissen, dann häng ich mich doch tatsächlich lieber mal ran, wenn ihr eine etwas konditionsschwächere Tour fahrt, sonst machts ja weder für euch noch für mich Spaß.


----------



## Killerzwelch (15. Juni 2009)

Hehe, ne fahr ruhig mit, an dem Tag hat nur ein besonderes Ereignis stattgefunden, dass wir wohl länger nicht vergessen werden, meine beine sind noch schön rot-gepunktet und Zecke wurde schon gezogen (doch nicht zu abgelegen...).

Aber soviel Spass, wie wir runter hatten, ist halb so wild


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Juni 2009)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> ..... meine beine sind noch schön rot-gepunktet und Zecke wurde schon gezogen......



Ich dachte die Viecher hätten auch ihren Stolz, scheinen doch an alles zu gehen.....................


----------



## Killerzwelch (15. Juni 2009)

Ja, die ekeln sich vor nix die Biester...


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Juni 2009)

..sind wohl dem Alkohol verfallen!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. Juni 2009)

Hat heute jemand Zeit und Lust? Kann ab 17 Uhr. Start Pretzer, Ziel gerne mal was anderes als Stadtwald.


----------



## bebo2403 (17. Juni 2009)

Wie sieht es morgen Nachmittag oder abends aus?
Ich kann das ganze Wochenende nicht fahren und will deswegen morgen nochmal.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Juni 2009)

Ich bin leider nicht da.


----------



## >Helge< (18. Juni 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es morgen Nachmittag oder abends aus?
> Ich kann das ganze Wochenende nicht fahren und will deswegen morgen nochmal.



Ich bin *heute um 18°° Uhr am Pretzer* , bringe evtl. noch jemanden mit !

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (18. Juni 2009)

Dann bis 18 Uhr!


----------



## >Helge< (18. Juni 2009)

Hi Christian, bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen und werde es doch nicht mehr schaffen heute nach Koblenz zu kommen!

Sorry! 

.


----------



## bebo2403 (18. Juni 2009)

Mal sehen, ob ich mich für eine Runde alleine motivieren kann.


----------



## bebo2403 (18. Juni 2009)

Ich konnte!
Und es wurde belohnt
Köba sieht wieder so aus ,wie letztes Frühjahr


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juni 2009)

Hast dir die Köba aus den Nähe ansehen müssen?


----------



## superrocker73 (19. Juni 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ich konnte!
> Und es wurde belohnt
> Köba sieht wieder so aus ,wie letztes Frühjahr



Das kann ich n ur bestätigen, war gestern auch dort und sehr poitiv überrascht...da hat sich jemand wirklich Mühe gegeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (19. Juni 2009)

Hört sich fein an 
Schon mal danke an den Modellierer, ohne gefahren zu sein 

Wie sieht es denn am WE aus? würd gerne fahren!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Juni 2009)

also ich werde heute um 16 uhr ein schnelles stadtwaldründchen starten. wenn wer mit will...


----------



## stasi (19. Juni 2009)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> Hört sich fein an
> Schon mal danke an den Modellierer, ohne gefahren zu sein
> 
> Wie sieht es denn am WE aus? würd gerne fahren!



ich will morgen fahren.
was zeit und ziel angeht, bin ich relativ flexibel. (wobei ich schon gerne mal wieder rechtsrheinische trails befahren wuerde)


----------



## >Helge< (20. Juni 2009)

bin *morgen ab 16 °° Uhr in Koblenz* Unterwegs!

...falls das Wetter mitspielt! 

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juni 2009)

He Leute, was geht am Donnerstag?
Wetter soll gut werden, Biergarten wird geöffnet sein!
Also, alla hopp!


----------



## >Helge< (23. Juni 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> He Leute, was geht am Donnerstag?



...............dabei!



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wetter soll gut werden, Biergarten wird geöffnet sein!
> Also, alla hopp!



....................

.


----------



## bebo2403 (23. Juni 2009)

Bin auch dabei.
... und Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag fahr ich ebenfalls!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Juni 2009)

ich muss blöderweise donnerstags immer bis 18 uhr arbeiten 
samstag bin ich in trier unterwegs. falls sich das also mal jemand ansehen möchte... neben der strecke auf dem video und den bildern gibt es da noch was ähnliches in unmittelbarer nähe. man kann da also den ganzen tag spaß haben.


----------



## >Helge< (23. Juni 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei.
> ... und Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag fahr ich ebenfalls!



Hab´auch mehr oder weniger frei und einiges nachzuholen!

.


----------



## Killerzwelch (25. Juni 2009)

=) Dann euch viel Spass 

Werde dann auch ähnliches Programm haben, aber diesmal nicht in Koblenz...

Bis die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (25. Juni 2009)

@ killerzwelch:
Was ist mit Italien??
Hatte dir eine eMail geschrieben!


----------



## >Helge< (25. Juni 2009)

Sche..., ich bin für heute wegen massiven Heuschnupfens raus!


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juni 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Sche..., ich bin für heute wegen massiven Heuschnupfens raus!



denn können wir doch schön runterspülen .............., schade


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juni 2009)

Wer mag heute 14:00 Uhr ab Eingang Halle Oberwerth mit?
Ich muss allerdings gegen 17 Uhr wieder dort sein.


----------



## superrocker73 (26. Juni 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wer mag heute 14:00 Uhr ab Eingang Halle Oberwerth mit?
> Ich muss allerdings gegen 17 Uhr wieder dort sein.



Gambelchen und ich würden uns anschließen wenn Du auf 15 Uhr verschieben würdest...Also, 15 Uhr Pretzer?


----------



## stasi (26. Juni 2009)

1400 schaffe ich auch nicht.
1500 passt aber wunderbar.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juni 2009)

OK 15:00 Uhr Pretzer.
Dann müssen wir aber Gas geben!
Muss zeitig wieder zurück sein.
FIPF, ECKI, zurück in 2h?


----------



## stasi (26. Juni 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> FIPF, ECKI, zurück in 2h?


wo ist bitte die epo ausgabe?

(wir koennten von mir aus auch die rheinseite wechseln und du dich somit ggfls frueher ausklinken. mir egal.
klaert das, ich schaue hier in einer std wieder rein und breche dann auf...)


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juni 2009)

bier gibt an der theke, drogen auf der toilette.
kennst du doch?
sonst eigenbluttherapie, logo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (26. Juni 2009)

Morgen 9:30 Pretzer:
kurze Stadtwaldrunde bevor es nass und dunkel wird!


----------



## LifesAGamble (26. Juni 2009)

lecko mio!

raucherpausen auf der arbeit, fettes essen, keine bewegung...man is eben keine 15 mehr, als man das noch nicht gemerkt hat!

peinlich, nächstes mal wieder richtig...


ausserdem, wer will schon biken, wenn der king of pop tot ist?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Juni 2009)

geht die woche was, außer donnerstag??


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Juni 2009)

Wie wär's mit Mittwoch?


----------



## stasi (30. Juni 2009)

unglaublich 1: die eisenbahnbruecke wurde am wochenende tatsaechlich wieder geoeffnet
unglaublich 2: das ordnungsamt sieht darin eine neue einnahmequelle und postiert sich auf der bruecke - denn darauf muessen fahrraeder nun geschoben werden


----------



## bebo2403 (1. Juli 2009)

und du durftest zahlen, oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Juli 2009)

Ich kann heute leider nicht.
Donnerstag bin ich dabei.


----------



## "KaiHawai" (1. Juli 2009)

Schreib morgen ne dicke Klausur und würde gerne. Wenn ich mim Pensum durchkomme, schließe ich mich an. Also vielleicht bis später. Sonst bin ich ab nächstem WE wieder am Start.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. Juli 2009)

Wollte so gegen 16:30 los.


----------



## stasi (1. Juli 2009)

weiss erst gegen 1500, ob ich 1630 wieder in ko bin.
falls ich mich nicht mehr melde, gibt das heute keinen...

@bebo: gluecklicherweise hat mich noch vor der bruecke ein opa gewarnt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Juli 2009)

Wer ist denn nu heute um 18:00 Uhr dabei??


----------



## bebo2403 (2. Juli 2009)

Wie sieht es denn am Samstag aus?
Ich bin um 13 Uhr wieder zu Hause und würde gerne ca. 16 Uhr eine Runde fahren.


----------



## stasi (2. Juli 2009)

sorry... bei dem wetter musste ich einfach asap los. moseltrails waren zu verfuehrerisch.
bis samstag bin ich aber wieder fit


----------



## >Helge< (2. Juli 2009)

Verdammt, ich komme zur Zeit echt gar nicht mehr auf´s Bike...


----------



## bebo2403 (3. Juli 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich komme zur Zeit echt gar nicht mehr auf´s Bike...




Lass die Finger von den Frauen


----------



## >Helge< (3. Juli 2009)

Nee, das schon gar nicht ... Frau will mich ja sogar immer schicken!
Liegt eher daran dass meine Schwester gerade die "heiße" Phase bei der Renovierung des neuen Hauses hat. Die beiden haben sich in ihrem Zeitplan etwas verkalkuliert und jetzt darf der große Bruder so oft es geht ran!

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juli 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Nee, das schon gar nicht ... Frau will mich ja sogar immer schicken!
> Liegt eher daran dass meine Schwester gerade die "heiße" Phase bei der Renovierung des neuen Hauses hat. Die beiden haben sich in ihrem Zeitplan etwas verkalkuliert und jetzt darf der große Bruder so oft es geht ran!
> 
> .





Soso, dann sind wohl noch nicht alle Wände rausgehauen?


----------



## stasi (4. Juli 2009)

morgen gehts ins bbtal...
treffpunkt 2rad mitschke um 1300.


----------



## stasi (5. Juli 2009)

planaenderung. wir fahren in den stadtwald.
1330 oberwerth.


----------



## Killerzwelch (6. Juli 2009)

Hello!
Könnten die Woche abends ja nochmal nen Ründchen drehen, wenns trocken ist. Sollte von Mittwoch bis Freitag jeweils abends im Lande sein...
Gruß


----------



## LifesAGamble (7. Juli 2009)

dito!


----------



## stasi (8. Juli 2009)

bws und lws machen mir einen strich durch die rechnung.
hoffe zum wochenende hat sich das erledigt...


----------



## Killerzwelch (8. Juli 2009)

Ja, grade im Moment geht ja mal die Welt unter...
Morgen abend Pretzer, wie üblich?

btw: http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1008497/riding-the-fischerpfad


----------



## stasi (8. Juli 2009)




----------



## Killerzwelch (9. Juli 2009)

Wie siehts aus?
Wer kommt heute Abend mit und wann/wo wollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Juli 2009)

Bin 18:00 Uhr beim Pretzer


----------



## Killerzwelch (9. Juli 2009)

alles klar


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Juli 2009)

Mein Bruder versucht auch pünktlich runter zu kommen, dann sind wir schon zu 3.


----------



## LifesAGamble (9. Juli 2009)

ach menno, schon wieder hat mir das konjunkturpaket einen strich durch die rechnung gemacht...

ich will auch mal wieder biken...!


----------



## >Helge< (9. Juli 2009)

Bin auf´m Bau  ....aber ab nächster Woche wieder verfügbar!


----------



## LifesAGamble (9. Juli 2009)

du meinst wohl IM bau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerzwelch (9. Juli 2009)

oder sie machen gerade das dach x)


----------



## Killerzwelch (11. Juli 2009)

Wenn Sonntag das Wetter hält, dann bekomm ich gegen Mittag Besuch und wir starten eine Stadtwaldrunde. 
Wer Lust hat kann gerne mitfahren!
Als Treffpunkt bietet sich die Gülser Brücke an, da wir von hier über die Karthause hochfahren werden.

Genaue Uhrzeit: gibts Sonntag morgen, wenn ich weis, wann die anderen hier sind.

Gruß


----------



## Killerzwelch (12. Juli 2009)

beautiful weather, it's raining outside!

Das wird dann wohl nix. 
Ist heute abend/später Nachmittag noch jemand für ne Runde zu haben, wenn es sich bis dahin gebssert hat?


----------



## bebo2403 (12. Juli 2009)

Ich!
War gestern schon nicht fahren. Wenn es nur ein bißchen nieselt, dann fahre ich.


----------



## Killerzwelch (12. Juli 2009)

1600 Uhr Gülser Brücke?
Dann hab ich es am Hinweg kürzer und du am Rückweg (vom/zum Stadtwald)?


----------



## bebo2403 (12. Juli 2009)

läuft


----------



## Killerzwelch (12. Juli 2009)

dann bis später


----------



## >Helge< (16. Juli 2009)

Melde mich endlich zurück an die Front .....was geht denn morgen abend? 18°° Uhr Pretzer, mit anschließendem Abschlussweizen!?!

...ähhh heute meine ich!

.


----------



## Killerzwelch (16. Juli 2009)

sauber Helge!

Auch von mir dir Frage: Was geht die Woche / Wochenende mit biken?

Gruß


----------



## marzocchi90 (16. Juli 2009)

Hi jungs!
habe heute morgen (vor ca ner std) EINEN handschuh verloren.

WO?
aufm weg vom fischerpfad (treppe unten) zum ankerpfad (vom fischerpfad aus gesehen hinter lay). 
bin den ankerpfad auf die karthause hoch. dort ist mir dann aufgefallen dass er weg ist (hab die handschuhe erst beim fischerpfad unten ausgezogen.) dh er könnte auch aufm ankerpfad liegen. 
bin die straße von fischerpfad zum ankerpfad auf flussseite gefahren.

WIE SIEHT ER AUS?
ist ein rot, schwarz, grauer handschuh von polo "Pharao X")

also jungs wär echt geil wenn ihr mal ausschau danach halten könntet. wenn ihr ihn gefunden habt dann wendet euch bitte an thorsten (superrocker73)

vielen dank  wär sau geil wenn den jemand finden würde.
johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (16. Juli 2009)

Killerzwelch schrieb:


> sauber Helge!
> 
> Auch von mir dir Frage: Was geht die Woche / Wochenende mit biken?
> 
> Gruß



Also bei mir ginge noch Samstagmorgen und Sonntag!


----------



## Killerzwelch (16. Juli 2009)

Hört sich gut an.

Da sich für heute Abend sonst noch keiner gemeldet hat: 
Hast du Lust auf Hexenpfad? Dann könnten wir uns 18 Uhr Gülserbrücke treffen und anschließend über den Stadtwald zurück?! 

Gruß


----------



## >Helge< (16. Juli 2009)

Hi Roland, weil keine Rückmeldung kam werde ich jetzt hier in der Ecke von Neuwied eine Runde drehen, nach Koblenz werde ich es nicht merh pünktlich schaffen!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Wochenende!?

.


----------



## Killerzwelch (16. Juli 2009)

Alles klar, hau raus!

Will am WE in jedem Fall fahren.
Samstag Morgen würde mir auch gut passen


----------



## >Helge< (17. Juli 2009)

Hi Roland!

Ich bin für´s Wochenende raus....wir waren heute in Boppard, bin zwar endlich die Northshores gefahren, hab´mich aber zwischendrin so derbe auf den Schädel gelegt dass ich eine komplette halbe Stunde Filmriss habe.
...die Schulter hat auch ordentlich etwas abbekommen und da sind Touren im Moment nicht angesagt! 

.....bis die Tage!


----------



## superrocker73 (18. Juli 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Hi Roland!
> 
> Ich bin für´s Wochenende raus....wir waren heute in Boppard, bin zwar endlich die Northshores gefahren, hab´mich aber zwischendrin so derbe auf den Schädel gelegt dass ich eine komplette halbe Stunde Filmriss habe.
> ...die Schulter hat auch ordentlich etwas abbekommen und da sind Touren im Moment nicht angesagt!
> ...



Mist, gute Besserung erstmal von mir, was machst Du denn auch für Sachen....wo und was genau ist Dir denn passiert?


----------



## >Helge< (18. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß nix mehr, muss wohl an den Northshoredrops gewesen sein  ...glaube ich....

War eigentlich ein guter Tag gestern, hat alles geklappt, bis auf den Crash!
Bin wie gesagt ziemlich ungebremst mit dem Schädel aufgeschlagen und auch auf der linken Schulter, die tut jetzt ordentlich aua!

So richtig erinnern kann ich mich erst wieder als wir wieder auf dem Weg nach oben waren und André mich fragte ob wirklich alles o.k. sei.

Witzigerweise habe ich nach dem Sturz ganz normal mit den anderen geredet, kann mich aber null erinnern und den restlichen PArk bin ich dann wohl auch nicht gerade langsam runter, aber auch da weiß ich nix mehr von....

.


----------



## Killerzwelch (18. Juli 2009)

Ja Junge,
das hört sich ja nicht gut an!
Sieh zu, dass du wieder ordentlich auf die Beine kommst.
Gute Besserung!

... ach, und: Dicke Action mit den Drops 


Ich hab geplant, morgen Mittag ne Runde im Stadtwald zu drehen, wenn die Welt nicht untergeht sind auch noch 2 Kumpelz dabei. Wer mit will möge sich wegen genauer Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt melden.

Gruß


----------



## superrocker73 (19. Juli 2009)

Morgen früh für Kurzentschlossene: Stadtwaldrunde, treffen um

11:00 Uhr an der Gülser Brücke/Moselweißer Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (20. Juli 2009)

So, am Samstag doch mal im Krankenhaus und heute beim Arzt gewesen.....zum Glück "nur" eine ziemlich heftige Prellung, die aber echt ordentlich ist.......bin die Woche krank geschrieben, nix mit biken! 

Ohne Safety Jacket wäre die Schulter mit Sicherheit im Eimer gewesen !!!

Der zweite "Ausfall" im Team meinte ohne Fullface fahren zu müssen, weil ".... mache ich dann mal langsam!" .....jetzt ziert eine schöne Pizza seine linke Wange ! 

*So, ride always with Protection Gear !!! *

.


----------



## LifesAGamble (20. Juli 2009)

bist du den großen der beiden drops gefahren?


----------



## >Helge< (21. Juli 2009)

.....ausgerechnet ich Steffen!


----------



## T!ll (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute
bin ab Freitag eine Woche in Burgen an der Mosel und will nächste woche wenn möglich jeden tag fahren, irgendjemand lust mitzukommen? Treffpunkt evtl. Treis, oder auch Alken, auf jedenfall dort in der Nähe.
Gruß T!ll


----------



## >Helge< (31. Juli 2009)

*....Sommerloch ?!? ...alle in Urlaub?!? 
*
Ab nächster Woche bin ich wohl wieder einsatzfähig und hoffe hier ist wieder mehr los! 

.


----------



## Killerzwelch (31. Juli 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> *....Sommerloch ?!? ...alle in Urlaub?!?
> *
> ...



Ja, in der Tat!
Gerade wieder vom Gardasee gelandet.
Ich  würd ganz gerne Samstag morgen ne Runde drehen: 
Stadtwald oder BB-Tal?!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (31. Juli 2009)

so ich melde mich auch mal wieder zurück!
mhh samstag ist schlecht, da darf ich meinem vater und meinem onkel eine radführung nach boppard geben:-D
da mal die strecke runter und wieder zurück... maaan ich bin so lange nichtmehr gefahren das wird anstrengend...
vllt machen wir das aber auch erst sonntag ich frag mal, wenn ich zeit hab geb ich bescheid, hab ja auch deine handy nummer
antilles


----------



## Antilles (1. August 2009)

mhhh mist ich schaffs heut nimmer...
mal schauen ob sich nächste wooche was ergibt.

mfg antilles


----------



## Killerzwelch (2. August 2009)

Im Laufe des Montags einer biken?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. August 2009)

Montag nicht, aber Donnerstag doch sicher??
*Donnerstagt, 18:00 Uhr Pretzer!!!!*


----------



## >Helge< (5. August 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Montag nicht, aber Donnerstag doch sicher??
> *Donnerstagt, 18:00 Uhr Pretzer!!!!*



Ist zwar noch nicht alles bestens, aber ich bin dabei!


----------



## bebo2403 (5. August 2009)

Ich ooch


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. August 2009)

2999


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. August 2009)

Eintrag 3.000 !!!!!!


----------



## Killerzwelch (6. August 2009)

Ma schauen, ob ich bis dahin wieder im Lande bin.
Gruß


----------



## "KaiHawai" (6. August 2009)

Hi Jungs,
bin lange nicht am Start gewesen und muss auch heute wieder schaffen, aber Fr und So stünde ich bereit. Ach ja, hat einer von euch nen Montageständer, so dass ich mal meinen Anker vorne entlüften könnte, bzw würde mir einer evtl. hilfreich zur Hand gehen können. Euch später viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (6. August 2009)

Sorry, Schulter ist doch noch nicht so fit......


----------



## Killerzwelch (6. August 2009)

Komme jetzt erst auf der Arbeit weg...
Viel Spass und macht langsam!


----------



## T-Brex (8. August 2009)

*@Superrocker und Alle anderen Koblenzer Abfahrer...*

*Nächsten Samstag, den 15.08.09:*


*Stadtwaldtour *
*Abfahrt um ayn in Sayn *
*oder *
*um zway vor der Sporthalle Oberwerth, *
*für die Autoanrayser.....*

Dann ca. 40 km und 1000 hm im Stadtwald KO. 

*Führung durch die Biketramps Thomas und Jörg.*







Bitte recht zahlraych !!!..... 


*...die Zeit ist reif für ein gemeinsames Toürchen...*


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2009)

au gute idee!
denke um 2 an der halle für die aus koblenz ist prima.
werde wohl dabei sein.


----------



## LifesAGamble (9. August 2009)

fährt heut jemand?


----------



## "KaiHawai" (9. August 2009)

sau gerne, hab entzugserscheinungen


----------



## LifesAGamble (9. August 2009)

kurze stadtwaldrunde?


----------



## "KaiHawai" (9. August 2009)

was bedeutet kurz? Fp und dann hei oder hoch und dann KöBa??
von mir aus beides


----------



## LifesAGamble (9. August 2009)

würd sagen beides...wann und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "KaiHawai" (9. August 2009)

fünf uhr pretzer, sonst früher?


----------



## >Helge< (9. August 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *Nächsten Samstag, den 15.08.09:*
> 
> *Stadtwaldtour *
> *Abfahrt um ayn in Sayn *
> ...




Hört sich gut an.....bin nur nicht der schnellste....




RockyRider66 schrieb:


> au gute idee!
> denke um 2 an der halle für die aus koblenz ist prima.
> werde wohl dabei sein.



Jepp, da bin ich dann endlich wieder dabei!

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an.....bin nur nicht der schnellste....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoffe du bist wieder heil!
haben uns ewig nicht mehr gesehen...


----------



## >Helge< (10. August 2009)

Stimmt wohl, biketechnisch gesehen war dieses Jahr bis jetzt wirklich mau für mich, aber kann ja noch werden!

Mit der Schulter habe ich auch immer noch zu kämpfen, aber am Donnerstag und am Wochenende wird´s wieder gehen denke ich!

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2009)

na dann hopp!
Bis Samstag!


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. August 2009)

Geht heute was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (13. August 2009)

Hatte eigentlich vor heute abend eine Runde im Stadtwald zu drehen, werde aber gleich bei Muttern im Bad handwerken dürfen! 

Bin aber auf jeden Fall Samstag dabei!


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. August 2009)

T-Brex schrieb:


> *@Superrocker und Alle anderen Koblenzer Abfahrer...*
> 
> *Nächsten Samstag, den 15.08.09:*
> 
> ...



Dürfen wir erfahren, ob ihr Wert auf "hoch" oder "runter" legt?
Wäre für die Matrialwahl nicht schlecht................


----------



## T-Brex (14. August 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Dürfen wir erfahren, ob ihr Wert auf "hoch" oder "runter" legt?
> Wäre für die Matrialwahl nicht schlecht................


 
Hi, 

wie ihr vielleicht schon in unserem Thread gesehen habt, sind wir eher Tourenfahrer. Hoch *und* runter.

Wir haben zwar einige, wenige, technisch gute Leute dabei, aber der überwiegende Anteil ist eher mit *Tourenfullys und Hardtails* unterwegs.

Aber wir sind uns nicht zu schade abzusteigen. Zudem möchten wir ja auch das ein oder andere sehen und fotographieren....aufgrund der hoffentlich größeren Gruppe, wird das Tempo wohl moderat sein.

Bis Morgen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. August 2009)

OK, dann rasiere ich meine Beine doch nicht mehr.....................


----------



## T-Brex (14. August 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> OK, dann rasiere ich meine Beine doch nicht mehr.....................


 

...oder vielleicht besser doch.......man weiß nicht wozu es gut ist......wir haben ja mindestens eine Dame "an Bord".....


----------



## >Helge< (14. August 2009)

Wie sieht denn die Streckenwahl/ Tourenplanung aus?

Muss aber auch noch ehrlich sagen dass ich heute einen kurzen Abstecher in die Brex gemacht habe und ich nach meiner Verletzungsbedingten Abstinenz doch ganz schön zu kämpfen hatte!

....melde mich morgen nochmal ob ich wirklich dabei bin....

...Sorry...


.


----------



## superrocker73 (15. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERw2BsWEN18"]YouTube - Happy birthday, Steffi ! ! ![/ame]

\


----------



## T-Brex (15. August 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn die Streckenwahl/ Tourenplanung aus?
> 
> ....melde mich morgen nochmal ob ich wirklich dabei bin....
> 
> ...


 
....die Tourenplanung machen Thomas und Jörg von den Biketramps...
aber der Fischer und Vier-Seen-Blick und KöBa werden wohl irgendwie dabei sein....aber genau weiß ich das auch nicht....ist ja nicht unser Revier.......wird aber bestimmt toll.
Bei einer großen Gruppe ist das Tempo meist human, zudem ist da wohl auch der ein oder andere dabei dem es so geht wie dir...
...


----------



## >Helge< (15. August 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> YouTube - Happy birthday, Steffi ! ! !
> 
> \



Jaja, ein Geburtstagsgruß aus Holland!   ...und nette Frisur! 

Von mir auch noch alles Gute zum B-Day Steffen! 

.


----------



## >Helge< (15. August 2009)

Sorry, hab´den Zug verpasst und bin dann hier eine Runde gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (15. August 2009)

Dein Glück!
Du hättest keinen Spaß gehabt.


----------



## LifesAGamble (16. August 2009)

holà,

hat jemand heute, wenn's etwas abgekühlt ist,lust ne runde zu fahren?


----------



## >Helge< (16. August 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Dein Glück!
> Du hättest keinen Spaß gehabt.



Wie darf man dass vestehen?

Vom Anspruch her oder wegen meiner fehlenden Kondition?


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. August 2009)

beides Helge, beides


----------



## bebo2403 (16. August 2009)

Konditionell anspruchsvolle Single-Trail-Auffahrten und rasante Asphalt-Downhills. Zum Glück haben die anderen uns beim zweiten Uphill abgehangen.


----------



## >Helge< (16. August 2009)

O.k., dann habe ich ja anscheinend nichts verpasst!

Werde die Woche abends des öfteren hier eine Runde drehen (Brex etc.) und sehen das ich am Donnerstagabend am Start bin!

Samstag sind wir auf jeden Fall zu viert(?) im Stadtwald unterwegs!

Start ist aber um schon um 10:20 Uhr in Neuwied, sind dann ca. 10:45 Uhr in Koblenz!

Würde mich mal wieder auf eine gemeinsame Runde freuen!  ....und für den Herbst wird´s eine neue Fackel für den Helm geben!


----------



## >Helge< (16. August 2009)

Muss ich jetzt hier gerade mal posten weil ich es einfach zu geil finde, sorry, hab schon einen sitzen! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaBxx6rMIGU"]YouTube - 4 Friends, 4 Bikes and... See[/ame]


----------



## kaot93 (17. August 2009)

kranked 8...
generell ein geiler film!


----------



## bebo2403 (17. August 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Samstag sind wir auf jeden Fall zu *viert*(?) im Stadtwald unterwegs!





>Helge< schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt hier gerade mal posten weil ich es einfach zu geil finde, sorry, hab schon einen sitzen!
> 
> YouTube - 4 Friends, 4 Bikes and... See



Ah, verstehe!
4 Friends, 4 Bikes and ... the Stadtwald on Saturday...
Das seid ihr! Neues Bike?
Das will ich auch sehen!
Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (19. August 2009)

*Morgen (Donnerstag) 18:00 Uhr Pretzer!?*


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. August 2009)

ich wollte heute abend ne runde fahren. kann aber erst so gegen 18:30...


----------



## "KaiHawai" (20. August 2009)

Hat jemand einen Montageständer, den er mir zum Entlüften ausleihen könnte, oder mir tatkräftig zur Hand geht???


----------



## bebo2403 (20. August 2009)

Montageständer hab ich leider nicht.

Bin jetzt schon für 1700 verabredet, aber man könnte sich ja um ca. 1900 am Funkturm treffen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. August 2009)

was fahrt ihr denn ab da noch?


----------



## bebo2403 (20. August 2009)

Die Abfahrt vom Turm und die Köba.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. August 2009)

Ok, das reicht mir auch für heute. Dann bin ich so um 19 Uhr da an dieser Wendefläche bei der Hütte.


----------



## bebo2403 (20. August 2009)

Bis denne


----------



## bebo2403 (21. August 2009)

Jemand ne Runde heute Nachmittag?


----------



## bebo2403 (21. August 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Samstag sind wir auf jeden Fall zu viert(?) im Stadtwald unterwegs!
> 
> Start ist aber um schon um 10:20 Uhr in Neuwied, sind dann ca. 10:45 Uhr in Koblenz!



Gilt das noch?


----------



## >Helge< (21. August 2009)

Ja, gilt noch!


----------



## bebo2403 (21. August 2009)

10:45 am Bahnhof?
Bin da!


----------



## >Helge< (21. August 2009)

Bestens!


----------



## >Helge< (22. August 2009)

Coole Tour heute, hat Spaß gemacht! 

.


----------



## Killerzwelch (24. August 2009)

HGW @ Steffen
großes Kompliment an den Darbringer dieser 
kunstvollen Geburtstagswünsche

Habe mal ein paar Bilder und Berichte aus Kanada verfügbar gemacht:

Roland in Kanada - Freeriding in heaven

Passwort für die Galerie ist: bike

Schöne Grüße an alle Koblenzer Biker!


----------



## "KaiHawai" (25. August 2009)

hey Jungs, hab mir endlich nen Montageständer zugelegt und meine VR´-Bremse entlüftet. Fühlt sich soweit echt gut an, der rechte Kolben scheint nur etwas schwerfällig zu sein. 
Bin jedoch zuversichtlich. Jemand nen Tipp wie man den wieder leichtfüßig macht?
Jemand noch für ne Runde zu haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (25. August 2009)

wo hab ich denn jetzt mein handy hingelegt???

ansonsten bin ich wie besprochen dabei, ob mosel oder stadtwald entscheiden wir dann...


----------



## "KaiHawai" (25. August 2009)

es klingelte und klingelt jetzt gerade wie verrückt.Beim Blick nach draußen ist mir zwar nicht so wohl zu Mute, aber man das Baby muss heut bewegt werden, also wann und wo? Morgen soll wohl auch ne Session gehen, da wäre ich raus (weibliche Verpflichtungen) aber Do dabei.


----------



## LifesAGamble (25. August 2009)

ich würd sagen gleich am pretzer, für die mosel is schon zu spät...
kurz nach sechs?
wetter sollte doch halten!?


----------



## "KaiHawai" (25. August 2009)

bin da


----------



## >Helge< (25. August 2009)

[quote="KaiHawai";6267479]Morgen soll wohl auch ne Session gehen, da wäre ich raus (weibliche Verpflichtungen) aber Do dabei.[/quote]

War heute eine Runde in der Brex....aber Donnerstag auch nicht abgeneigt! Wer wäre denn sonst noch am Donnerstag dabei!


----------



## "KaiHawai" (25. August 2009)

Total verrückter Tag. Thx for help


----------



## LifesAGamble (25. August 2009)

war durchaus amüsant!

ahso, für das nächste [email protected]:


----------



## "KaiHawai" (25. August 2009)

dann bin ich ja wenigstens beim nächsten Mal für alle Fälle gewappmet. Hexe kann kommen und mich Fliegen lassen


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. August 2009)

Hey Leute, wie sieht es am Donnerstag aus?
Vieleicht schon etwas früher?
Was mit 16:00- 17:00 Uhr?

Wer kann früher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (27. August 2009)

Lust schon, habe noch etwas vergessen und werde es also doch nicht schaffen!


----------



## schnellejugend (27. August 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hey Leute, wie sieht es am Donnerstag aus?
> Vieleicht schon etwas früher?
> Was mit 16:00- 17:00 Uhr?
> 
> Wer kann früher?



Wenn ich mitfahren darf: ich.

Wo muß ich (wann) hin?


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. August 2009)

Schaffe es auch nicht früher.
Kann erst später in den Biergarten nachkommen, sorry.
Ist da wenigstens jemand?


----------



## schnellejugend (27. August 2009)

Also ich wäre gerne da, weiss aber weder wann noch genau wo.


----------



## >Helge< (2. September 2009)

Wer Interesse hat:

Wir werden *heute* um *ca.14:45 Uhr* am *Bahnhof* in *Koblenz* für eine *Stadtwaldrunde* antreten!
.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. September 2009)

also um 17 uhr startet auch ne runde am pretzer. wer lust hat... 14:45 schaff ich leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (2. September 2009)

Schade, habe noch was vor heute abend, sonst hätte ich mich nochmal drangehängt!


----------



## >Helge< (5. September 2009)

Wie sieht´s morgen abend aus?

.


----------



## Schlack (5. September 2009)

Wo und wann denn???


----------



## >Helge< (5. September 2009)

Würde gerne eine Stadtwaldrunde in Koblenz drehen....Dauer ca. 2 1/2 Std, 800 hm!


----------



## >Helge< (6. September 2009)

.....Planänderung, wir fahren jetzt doch Brex oder ähnliches!


----------



## Single-Trail (6. September 2009)

Fährt jemand heute Abend ne kleine Runde im Stadtwald? F-Pfad, Ecki, Köba, Pretzer...  ??


----------



## >Helge< (6. September 2009)

Der verlorene Sohn ist wieder zurück......wird aber wie gesagt heute nix mit Stadtwald...leider! 

Mittwoch ist erst mal Winterberg angesagt  , aber am Donnerstagabend vielleicht!

Wie war denn der Urlaub in Schottland?


----------



## Single-Trail (6. September 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Der verlorene Sohn ist wieder zurück......



Jaaaha hab mal wieder Lust auf lahme Uphills, schöne Trails, sinnfreie Gespräche und kaltes Weizenbier 



>Helge< schrieb:


> Wie war denn der Urlaub in Schottland?



Genial, mehr erzähle ich dir bei einem gepflegten Ründchen....


----------



## >Helge< (8. September 2009)

Morgen geht´s nach Winterberg!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. September 2009)

morgen 17 uhr pretzer? lahn oder stadtwald. jemand lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. September 2009)

so, es geht an die lahn. niemand lust? sind bisher zu zweit.


----------



## bebo2403 (10. September 2009)

Wer ist denn heute oder morgen für eine Runde zu haben.
Zeit egal


----------



## >Helge< (10. September 2009)

Leider nicht...scheint echt nicht mein Jahr zu sein, bin gestern auf dem DH in Winterberg gestürzt und mit dem Oberschenkel auf eine schöne dicke Wurzel geknallt....und das bei der erst vierten Abfahrt! 

Ende vom Lied....11:00 Uhr angefangen, um 15:30 Uhr dann der Totalausfall, konnte die letzten Abfahrten gerade so auf dem Rad stehen aber dann war Schluss weil der Muskel sich so verhärtet hatte! 
Zum Glück kann ich heute wieder einigermaßen laufen, das war gestern mittag/ abend nämlich kaum möglich! 

.


----------



## LifesAGamble (10. September 2009)




----------



## Schlack (10. September 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Leider nicht...scheint echt nicht mein Jahr zu sein, bin gestern auf dem DH in Winterberg gestürzt und mit dem Oberschenkel auf eine schöne dicke Wurzel geknallt....und das bei der erst vierten Abfahrt!
> 
> Ende vom Lied....11:00 Uhr angefangen, um 15:30 Uhr dann der Totalausfall, konnte die letzten Abfahrten gerade so auf dem Rad stehen aber dann war Schluss weil der Muskel sich so verhärtet hatte!
> Zum Glück kann ich heute wieder einigermaßen laufen, das war gestern mittag/ abend nämlich kaum möglich!
> ...



Mensch Helge, was machst du denn? Lass uns Samstag oder Montag zu Canyon fahren. Habe 2 Räder bestellt und muss mich dann entscheiden.....
Até logo
Schlack


----------



## bebo2403 (11. September 2009)

am wochenende auch keiner biken?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. September 2009)

doch ich!
Habe vor, am *Sonntag ab 10:30 Uhr *auf Tour zu gehen.
Egal wo, auch früher.
Wer ist dabei?
Nochmal biken, solange die Wege halbwegs trocken sind...............

Alla Hopp!!


----------



## bebo2403 (12. September 2009)

Och nee,
ich geh heute Abend saufen.
Mal schauen, vielleicht halte ich mich ja zurück.


----------



## AktionsAndi (12. September 2009)

Morgen Zusammen,

heute 15:00 Uhr Bretzer, von da gehts mim zug nach Boppard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. September 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Och nee,
> ich geh heute Abend saufen.
> Mal schauen, vielleicht halte ich mich ja zurück.



Denk an die Hirnzellen die über die dabei über die Klinge springen müssen.....................


----------



## bebo2403 (12. September 2009)

...welche Gehirnzellen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. September 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> ...welche Gehirnzellen?



Hmmm, keine Ahnung.
Hab ich nur so gehört.


----------



## bebo2403 (12. September 2009)

Falls ich morgen Früh fit bin, melde ich mich telefonisch.


----------



## carboni1 (12. September 2009)

Hey Leute, such den 2ten Königsbachtrail.........
könnt Ihr mir sagen wo der los geht?


----------



## bebo2403 (12. September 2009)

Keine Ahnung was du mit dem 2ten meinst.
Ist auch schlecht zu erklären.
Schließe dich einfach mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (12. September 2009)

Den einen mit den Sprüngen kenne ich, da soll es noch einen geben der kommt an den Tennisplätzen raus, soll etwas steiler sein. Den Fischerpfad habe ich schon gefunden. Möchte auch demnächst mal den Hexenpfad bei Winningen runter, leider habe ich die Einfahrt letzten Sonntag nicht gefunden. Wann und wo trefft Ihr euch den?


----------



## superrocker73 (13. September 2009)

Wer ist denn jetzt heute wann und ab wo unterwegs? Würde mich gerne anschließen...aber immer dran denken heute nachmittag soll es regnen...


----------



## >Helge< (13. September 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Den einen mit den Sprüngen kenne ich, da soll es noch einen geben der kommt an den Tennisplätzen raus, soll etwas steiler sein...



Keine Ahnung was Du meinst!?!



carboni1 schrieb:


> Wann und wo trefft Ihr euch den?



Schau einfach regelmäßig mal hier in´s Forum rein, dann wirst Du schon einen Termin finden und man kann mal eine Runde drehen!

.


----------



## Schlack (14. September 2009)

Kauf meine Gabel !!!! KAUFEN !!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2009)

Geht Donnerstag was?
Sollten uns ggf. etwas früher treffen?
Gegen 17:00 Uhr vor der Halle Oberwerth ?


----------



## >Helge< (16. September 2009)

Ka..., ich falle denke ich noch ca. 2 Wochen aus!    ....freue mich aber schon auf die ersten Nightrides!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Ka..., ich falle denke ich noch ca. 2 Wochen aus!    ....freue mich aber schon auf die ersten Nightrides!



Mensch Helge, was sollen wir mit dir nur machen?
Sammeln für Stützräder?
Mach dass du wieder fit wirst!!


----------



## >Helge< (16. September 2009)

...wäre vielleicht ´ne Maßnahme! 

Hab´mir einen ziemlich gepflegten Muskelfaserriß zugelegt, mein linker Oberschenkel sieht aus wie `ne Preßwurst und schimmert in den schönsten Farben!


----------



## >Helge< (17. September 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Geht Donnerstag was?
> Sollten uns ggf. etwas früher treffen?
> Gegen 17:00 Uhr vor der Halle Oberwerth ?



Man, ich beneide euch so, geiles Wetter heute!


----------



## Spassbremse (17. September 2009)

Servus Gemeinde !

Wollte mal Fragen, ob diese WE am Sonntag wer fahren geht ? Wetter soll ja schön bleiben oder zumindest trocken .Da ich mich in und um Ko nicht auskenn würde ich mich gerne an ne Gruppe dranhängen. Wie sieht es denn Hm-mässig und Km-mässig aus ? Fahrzeit kann ruhig länger sein.(+/- 4 Stunden)

Kurz zu mir : Fahre schon länger Fully , bevorzugte Fahrtrichtung abwärts (Enduro, Richtung Freeride), Kondition vorhanden (aber ziemlich ausbaufähig !!!). So was Richtung Köba oder Fischerpfad dürfte Spass machen. Lass mir aber auch andere schöne Singletracks zeigen  Komme aus der Neuwieder Ecke.

Danke.

Mfg Gerald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesinde2006 (19. September 2009)

Hi leute,
ich bin neu ganz neu hier und wollte eigentlich nur mal Präsenz zeigen (sowie die Politiker grad) und weiterhin mitteilen dass ich jedes WE ab Mülheim fahr (zum teilweise auch unter Woche)
Strecke:unbekannt, wird kurzfristig festgelegt
Bike: Radon-Fully
Fahrstil:4-Cross und notgedrungen Strasse
Fahrzeit: je nach Befinden 2-5 Stunden (in Ausnahmefällen mehr)
Kondition: ausbaufähig(bin aber sehr leichtgewichtig das reissts wieder raus)
Treffpunkt: Sparkasse Mülheim
Kontakt: wer kennt wen (nik Leiser), PM oder ICQ 359-496-884


----------



## redpulli (19. September 2009)

Will morgen keiner fahren?
Würde gerne so gegen Mittag mit gustav und louise runter kommen!


----------



## bebo2403 (19. September 2009)

Ich wäre auch dabei.
>PN


----------



## hesinde2006 (19. September 2009)

Könnten uns bei mir (Richtung Koblenz) oder in Neuwied am Lebensmittelfachzentrum treffen (Richtung Wiedtal) ?
Seid ihr schon Mitglied in meiner wer kennt wen Gruppe !?


----------



## superrocker73 (19. September 2009)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> könnten uns bei mir (richtung koblenz) oder in neuwied am lebensmittelfachzentrum treffen (richtung wiedtal) ?
> Seid ihr schon mitglied in meiner wer kennt wen gruppe !?



wer?


----------



## hesinde2006 (19. September 2009)

Meinte die drei Poster vor dir, du bist natürlich auch willkommen.


----------



## superrocker73 (19. September 2009)

Wer das wissen will...


----------



## hesinde2006 (19. September 2009)

Ich fahr morgen gegen eins in Müllem an der Sparkasse los.


----------



## redpulli (20. September 2009)

Sorry Gemeinde!
Hat sich alles zerschlagen!
Wird wohl bei ner Hausrunde hier oben im Flachland bleiben!
Viel spaß da unten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (20. September 2009)

Der alte Klappspaten und ich fahren um zwei an die E.-Line.


----------



## hesinde2006 (20. September 2009)

Wer oder was ist E.-Line ?!


----------



## >Helge< (20. September 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Der alte Klappspaten und ich fahren um zwei an die E.-Line.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. September 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Der alte Klappspaten und ich fahren um zwei an die E.-Line.




....der treue Gefährte.......


----------



## >Helge< (21. September 2009)

Man, bin ich froh wenn ich wieder auf dem Pferd sitzen kann!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. September 2009)

und was geht Donnerstag?
Sollten uns überlegen etwas früher los zu ziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (21. September 2009)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist E.-Line ?!


...einfach mal mitfahren!



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ....der treue Gefährte.......


Der Klappspaten war viel zu laut.
Aber der Maxxis Wetscream hat fast lautlos Anlieger gezaubert.



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> und was geht Donnerstag?
> Sollten uns überlegen etwas früher los zu ziehen?


Ich bin dabei. Von mir aus auch früher.


----------



## hesinde2006 (21. September 2009)

> ...einfach mal mitfahren!



Wo is der Treffpunkt ?


----------



## Brook (21. September 2009)

Hey meine Lieben  .... habe am kommenden Dienstag meinen Probearbeitstag bei CANYON und mit einwenig Können, Glück und der richtigen Einstellung .... brauche ich EUCH um mir neue Freeridetouren und die wohl recht kurzen - aber vielleicht trotzallem genial flowigen DH´s zeigt.

Wer von einer 1 Zimmerwohnung gehört hat oder ein Zimmer in einer Biker-WG frei seien sollte --> meldet euch bitte bei mir


----------



## bebo2403 (21. September 2009)

@Brook: ...na dann viel Erfolg.

@hesinde2006: Wahrscheinlich am Biergarten Pretzer oder vor der Halle Oberwerth. Wir verabreden uns aber sowieso hier im Forum.


----------



## bebo2403 (23. September 2009)

So, wie sieht es aus wegen morgen?
17Uhr?
Pretzer?
Halle Oberwerth?


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2009)

Schaffe es frühstens 17:30 Uhr an der Halle zu sein.
Am Hinterbau ist eine Achse berochen, die neue soll morgen bei der Post liegen.
Baue sie dann flux ein.


----------



## hesinde2006 (23. September 2009)

Bin um 17:00 am Pretzer


----------



## bebo2403 (23. September 2009)

Gut. Sagen wir 17:15 am Pretzer und dann um halb an der Halle.


----------



## hesinde2006 (23. September 2009)

Ok


----------



## superrocker73 (23. September 2009)

Ich kehre Koblenz den Rücken, gehe weg von hier und schließe mich einer neuen Lebensgemeinschaft an. Endlich habe ich das gefunden wonach ich immer gesucht habe und ich bitte darum meinen Wunsch zu akzeptieren und mich nicht aufzuhalten!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goN5Xv7m3Xk"]YouTube - GSG9 Ausbildung (Top Secret)[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "KaiHawai" (23. September 2009)

nein....


----------



## SteFun76 (24. September 2009)

@ Supergesicht

Hey Keule, ich denke Du solltest anstatt einer GSG9 Kariere lieber Musiker werden, Dein Ständchen für für dem Gambler hat mich wirklich umgehauen, da steckt noch viel Potential drin...... 

Biste heute Abend 17.30 Uhr am Start?? ( Da ist doch wie von Zauberhand, ne Holzleiter auf der E-Line entstanden. Schön mit MaxBahrMaterial)

CU
STeFun


----------



## Killerzwelch (24. September 2009)

na, da tut sich ja richtig was!
und ich hab den superrocker genau unter der schwarzen Perücke erkannt!


----------



## superrocker73 (24. September 2009)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Da ist doch wie von Zauberhand, ne Holzleiter auf der E-Line entstanden. Schön mit MaxBahrMaterial)
> 
> CU
> STeFun



Jo, bevor es noch 10 Jahre dauert und ewig rumgefaselt wird habe ich mich mal erbarmt und 25 Euro und 'ne Menge Arbeit in ein wenig Spass investiert! Ich hoffe ihr wisst das zu würdigen . . .


----------



## SteFun76 (24. September 2009)

@ 'Supergesicht

Ah...... jetzt geht mir ein Licht auf. Du machst hier einen auf großen Gönner und Macher, dabei hast Du nur die Reste von Deiner Renovierung im Wald entsorgt. 

Aber schön geworden 

Biste nu am Start???


----------



## >Helge< (24. September 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Jo, bevor es noch 10 Jahre dauert und ewig rumgefaselt wird habe ich mich mal erbarmt und 25 Euro und 'ne Menge Arbeit in ein wenig Spass investiert! Ich hoffe ihr wisst das zu würdigen . . .



Coole Sache!


----------



## superrocker73 (24. September 2009)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> @ 'Supergesicht
> 
> Ah...... jetzt geht mir ein Licht auf. Du machst hier einen auf großen Gönner und Macher, dabei hast Du nur die Reste von Deiner Renovierung im Wald entsorgt.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe. Die ganze Arbeit neuerdings hier macht mich fertig.


----------



## Brook (24. September 2009)

Will sehen was mich bei euch in Koblenz erwartet ... kann mir einer per PM eine Videobotschaft zukommen lassen ... ich liebe Holzleitern


----------



## SteFun76 (24. September 2009)

@ Brook

Dann komm heute doch einfach mal mit.....

PS: Was macht die Wohnungssuche? Ich hätte da ein WG-Zimmer am Start. Können wir heute Abend mal drüber schnacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (24. September 2009)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> @ Brook
> 
> Dann komm heute doch einfach mal mit.....
> 
> PS: Was macht die Wohnungssuche? Ich hätte da ein WG-Zimmer am Start. Können wir heute Abend mal drüber schnacken.



 liebend gern ... nur bin ich "noch" in Hannover, will am WE in den Harz zum Biken --> vielleicht in Thale zuschaun und in wieder in Braunlage selbst fahren 

In Koblenz bin ich wohl erst wieder kommende Woche - Probearbeitstag wäre der Dienstag, hab schon überlegt mein Bike gleich mitzunehmen und vielleicht einen Tag länger zu bleiben. Nur, dann fällt der IcE flach und ich müsste bei einem von euch um Unterschlumpf bitten


----------



## Basica (24. September 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Jo, bevor es noch 10 Jahre dauert und ewig rumgefaselt wird habe ich mich mal erbarmt und 25 Euro und 'ne Menge Arbeit in ein wenig Spass investiert! Ich hoffe ihr wisst das zu würdigen . . .



... du bist eben der Macher unter uns, und immer der erste am Start wenn es was zu arbeiten gibt. Wenn ich groß bin will ich auch mal so fleißig und entschlossen sein wie du...


----------



## hesinde2006 (24. September 2009)

Danke das ihr mich heute mitgenommen habt, sehr interessant aber das is einfach ein paar Nummern zu hart für mich (zumindest auf absehbare Zeit).
Werd mich dann wohl einer anderen Gruppe anschliessen oder allein fahrn (oder beides)

Gruß Nik


----------



## superrocker73 (24. September 2009)

Basica schrieb:


> ... du bist eben der Macher unter uns, und immer der erste am Start wenn es was zu arbeiten gibt. Wenn ich groß bin will ich auch mal so fleißig und entschlossen sein wie du...



Oooooooooooh, hallo vagina maxima....äääh entschuldigung...basica...

1. Macher? nö, bin ich nicht...und der Erste bestimmt auch nicht immer...vor allen Dingen nicht, wenn es was zu arbeiten gibt! Bin es halt gewohnt nicht viel tun zu müssen...

2. ist doch nicht schlimm, dass Du noch so klein bist, da hast Du halt noch ein wenig Zeit zu üben wie man mit dem Rad umgeht...bei dem neuen N-Shore auf der E.-Line kannst Du ja anfangen... Da muss man noch nicht mal fleißig sein, mit Entschlossenheit geht da schon so einiges!


----------



## SteFun76 (25. September 2009)

Da hat mir doch gestern ne Zecke in die Eier gebissen....


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. September 2009)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Da hat mir doch gestern ne Zecke in die Eier gebissen....



..und wie geht es dem Tier jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (25. September 2009)

@ RockyRider        Die Sau hat zum glück noch nicht angefangen zu saugen......


@ Supergesicht

Wie schauts mit heute 15.45 Uhr...... RUF MICH AN..

SteFun


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. September 2009)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> @ RockyRider        Die Sau hat zum glück noch nicht angefangen zu saugen......
> SteFun





Wie jetzt? Dachte du stehst drauf??


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. September 2009)

Ist heute gegen 13:30- 14:00 Uhr jemand zum biken zugegen?


----------



## bebo2403 (27. September 2009)

@Helge: neues Benutzerbild?
Das hast du dir für diese Saison wohl auch verdient.


----------



## >Helge< (27. September 2009)

Tja, da hast Du leider recht....

.......und werde wohl leider auch noch länger ausfallen! 

Na ja, dann kann ich mich in der Zeit ja wenigstens mit  der Suche und Anschaffung von neuem Equipment für den Herbst/ Winter beschäftigen!


----------



## >Helge< (28. September 2009)

....schon passiert!


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. September 2009)

iweder abgestürtz?
oder wieder geklickt, 3,2,1.....?


----------



## Schlack (29. September 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> ....schon passiert!



Ich nehm deine alte Lampe...


----------



## >Helge< (29. September 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> oder wieder geklickt, 3,2,1.....?





Schlack schrieb:


> Ich nehm deine alte Lampe...



....jepp, neue Lampe!


----------



## superrocker73 (29. September 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> ....jepp, neue Lampe!



ich oooch, gerade bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (29. September 2009)

Wat hat der Jung denn bestellt?


----------



## SteFun76 (29. September 2009)

Servus Jungs,

macht mal lieben einen Regentanz......... Der Trail braucht viel Wasser zum verdichten und wir zum shapen.  

@ Supergesicht

Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass ich..........

CU
Stephan


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. September 2009)

Der Regen kommt noch früh genug!!


----------



## superrocker73 (30. September 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Wat hat der Jung denn bestellt?



Na diese angeblich so tolle 900 Lumen Funzel hier aus der Werbung...ich bin gespannt...


----------



## >Helge< (30. September 2009)

Hatte ich auch im Auge und habe lange mit mir gekämpft! ....aber jetzt ist´s diese geworden > HOPE VISION 4!



 



.


----------



## SteFun76 (1. Oktober 2009)

Moin moin,

wie schaut es aus ??? Heute ne runde drehen??

Macht mal maildung.

CU
Stephan


----------



## superrocker73 (1. Oktober 2009)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> wie schaut es aus ??? Heute ne runde drehen??
> 
> ...



Wäre ab 17 Uhr dabei...meld Dich mal Dödel!


----------



## Brook (1. Oktober 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch im Auge und habe lange mit mir gekämpft! ....aber jetzt ist´s diese geworden > HOPE VISION 4!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Schnellspannhalterung sind sehr vielversprechend aus


----------



## bebo2403 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ist die Hope, oder?
Da wurde mal der aufwändige Umbau von Lenker auf Helm bemängelt > per Kreuzschlitzschraube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Oktober 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ist die Hope, oder?
> Da wurde mal der aufwändige Umbau von Lenker auf Helm bemängelt > per Kreuzschlitzschraube



Der neue Bestitzer ist doch gewohnt alles mit dem großen Hammer zu richten???


----------



## SteFun76 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ihr Licht-HOMOS.................


----------



## >Helge< (1. Oktober 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ist die Hope, oder?
> Da wurde mal der aufwändige Umbau von Lenker auf Helm bemängelt > per Kreuzschlitzschraube



Kommt doch eh auf die Rübe  , da muss nix hin und her gebastelt werden! Für den Lenker habe ich ja die PowerLedBlack! 

Hoffe es dauert nicht mehr allzu lange bis ich wieder fit bin und fahren kann, langsam werde ich nervös! 



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der neue Bestitzer ist doch gewohnt alles mit dem großen Hammer zu richten???



...na ja, da geht aber schon etwas mehr, die Wändeeinreißzeiten sind ja zum Glück erst mal vorbei!


----------



## bebo2403 (1. Oktober 2009)

War eben mein neues Hacken-Mopped testen.

Die Erkenntnisse des Abends:

1. RP23 mit Boost Valve ist der Kracher
2. kann an (m)einem Eingelenker (zumindest vorerst) keine der so oft propagierten Nachteile feststellen
3. Fox 36 Float ist `ne geile Gabel
4. Nightriden ist geil
5. ich auch


----------



## >Helge< (2. Oktober 2009)

Ja wie jetzt neues Hacken Moped?

Ich will Informationen! Wo sind die Bilder? 

.


----------



## bebo2403 (2. Oktober 2009)

Allerdings habe ich mich für schwarze Anbauteile entschieden. Weisse Parts sind total gay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteFun76 (2. Oktober 2009)

Schick, die Karre......


----------



## Basica (2. Oktober 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich mich für schwarze Anbauteile entschieden. Weisse Parts sind total gay.
> 
> Ich finde weiße Parts voll cool!!!
> 
> Jungs passt auf, Bebo ist auf dem neuen Hobel unglaublich schnell unterwegs...


----------



## >Helge< (2. Oktober 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Die Erkenntnisse des Abends:
> 
> .... *Boost Valve* ist der Kracher....



Na das schreibt er ja auch!


----------



## bebo2403 (2. Oktober 2009)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Schick, die Karre......



Ist kein Foto meiner Karre,
aber habe den gleichen Rahmen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Oktober 2009)

geht morgen Nachmittag was?
So 13:30- 14:00 Uhr?


----------



## Brook (3. Oktober 2009)

Hey meine Lieben, muss euch noch einmal "missbrauchen". Bin zum 01.11 eingestellt, bedeutet - in ein paar bis sagen wir grob VIER Wochen bräuchte ich eine Unterkunft. Könnte Ihr mir einen Tipp geben in welchem Stadtteil / Ortsteil ich mit einer Bahn schnell in die City käme und quasi am Rand der TRAILS wohnen würde. 

Höhenmetertechnisch gehts bis ca. auf 400 Meter hinauf, richtig? Wo liegen die berühmtesten Trails - weil, täte ich da in der Nähe wohnen ... wärs schon cool. Joggen kann man da ja dann bestimmt auch und zu Canyon kann ich ja dann immer noch mit dem Rennrad fahren ;-)

Und noch was, wenn jemand ein Wohnungs- oder WG Angebot für mich hätte ... her damit!


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Oktober 2009)

Brook schrieb:


> Hey meine Lieben, muss euch noch einmal "missbrauchen". Bin zum 01.11 eingestellt, bedeutet - in ein paar bis sagen wir grob VIER Wochen bräuchte ich eine Unterkunft. Könnte Ihr mir einen Tipp geben in welchem Stadtteil / Ortsteil ich mit einer Bahn schnell in die City käme und quasi am Rand der TRAILS wohnen würde.
> 
> Höhenmetertechnisch gehts bis ca. auf 400 Meter hinauf, richtig? Wo liegen die berühmtesten Trails - weil, täte ich da in der Nähe wohnen ... wärs schon cool. Joggen kann man da ja dann bestimmt auch und zu Canyon kann ich ja dann immer noch mit dem Rennrad fahren ;-)
> 
> Und noch was, wenn jemand ein Wohnungs- oder WG Angebot für mich hätte ... her damit!



schau dich doch mal an uni, fh und co um.
dort sind oft aushänge.


----------



## redpulli (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich komm und bring Gutav mit!


----------



## Basica (3. Oktober 2009)

Komme vielleicht auch und bringe mein Fahrrad mit!


----------



## LifesAGamble (3. Oktober 2009)

wo soll's denn hingehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (3. Oktober 2009)

Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit??


----------



## Basica (3. Oktober 2009)

Treffpunk Halle Oberwerth, Zeit muss Rocky nochmal sagen ....


----------



## bebo2403 (3. Oktober 2009)

Klappe du Homo, wer hat denn dich gefragt.
Geh deine weißen Teile putzen.


----------



## Basica (3. Oktober 2009)

Du bist doch schon der größte Homobiker von Koblenz!
Meine weißen Teile habe ich eben beim kettereparieren schon schwarz gemacht


----------



## bebo2403 (3. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## superrocker73 (3. Oktober 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> .


----------



## Basica (3. Oktober 2009)

14:00 Uhr Halle Oberwerth!!!


----------



## >Helge< (3. Oktober 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Na diese angeblich so tolle 900 Lumen Funzel hier aus der Werbung...ich bin gespannt...



Sieht ja für den Preis ganz vielversprechend aus!


----------



## bebo2403 (3. Oktober 2009)

So Helge, der Rocky braucht auch Stützräder. Vielleicht bekommt ihr sie zusammen günstiger.

Wer fährt morgen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (3. Oktober 2009)

...ja ja, die alten Herren!


----------



## karmakiller (4. Oktober 2009)

Brook schrieb:


> Hey meine Lieben, muss euch noch einmal "missbrauchen". Bin zum 01.11 eingestellt, bedeutet - in ein paar bis sagen wir grob VIER Wochen bräuchte ich eine Unterkunft. Könnte Ihr mir einen Tipp geben in welchem Stadtteil / Ortsteil ich mit einer Bahn schnell in die City käme und quasi am Rand der TRAILS wohnen würde.
> 
> Höhenmetertechnisch gehts bis ca. auf 400 Meter hinauf, richtig? Wo liegen die berühmtesten Trails - weil, täte ich da in der Nähe wohnen ... wärs schon cool. Joggen kann man da ja dann bestimmt auch und zu Canyon kann ich ja dann immer noch mit dem Rennrad fahren ;-)
> 
> Und noch was, wenn jemand ein Wohnungs- oder WG Angebot für mich hätte ... her damit!




Hallo 
schau dir einfach mal eine Karte von Koblenz an, dann siehst du wo du waldstrategisch am günstigsten wohnst ;-) 

in Koblenz fährt man allgemein eher Bus als Bahn, kann aber das Rad nicht mitnehmen
die Bahn fährt am Rhein entlang aber dort sieht es mit unmittelbarer Nähe zum Wald schlecht aus...
oder aber an der Mosel : von daher würde am ehesten noch Moselweiß deinen Anforderungen entsprechen 
oder Güls in Nähe der Brücke 

am schnellsten im Wald wäre man wohl von der Karthause aus (dann bist du auch schon *oben*)  oder vom Oberwerth aus


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> So Helge, der Rocky braucht auch Stützräder. Vielleicht bekommt ihr sie zusammen günstiger.
> 
> Wer fährt morgen????




....ich leih dir dann mein Bike wenn es über das Steinfeld geht.......


----------



## bebo2403 (4. Oktober 2009)

... die Stützräder reichen.
Außerdem habe ich das Steinfeld noch geschafft. Ich weiß gar nicht, was du meinst!?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> ... die Stützräder reichen.
> Außerdem habe ich das Steinfeld noch geschafft. Ich weiß gar nicht, was du meinst!?




Ah stimmt!
War ja hinter dem Steinfeld, auf topfebener/ hindernisfreier Strecke.
Kenn ich......................


----------



## bebo2403 (4. Oktober 2009)

Wieso hindernisfrei???
Ich hatte doch ein Fahrrad unter mir (zumindest im Kurveneingang noch). Das ist manchmal Hindernis genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt auch wieder.
Deshalb trenne wir uns sicherlich ab und an mal von den Bikes unter uns?


----------



## bebo2403 (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss weg!
Bin dann mal im Wald.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2009)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Basica (4. Oktober 2009)

Stützrad, mein Vorschlag


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2009)

Basica schrieb:


> Stützrad, mein Vorschlag





Ich hätte gerne vorne auch noch welche!

Oder schnapp dir den Klappspaten und zieh in den Wald..................


----------



## Basica (4. Oktober 2009)

Werde die Konstruktion weiter entwickeln...

Die Klappspatensaison beginnt wieder nach dem nächsten, ordentlichen Regenfall...


----------



## >Helge< (4. Oktober 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne vorne auch noch welche!



Ich nehm auch eins, aber könnt ihr dann bitte noch einen Airbag für mich mit einbauen!


----------



## Basica (4. Oktober 2009)

Es regnet, wir können also in den Wald formen. Ran an die Spaten!


----------



## bebo2403 (4. Oktober 2009)

Dazu brauchen wir diesen krassen Typen hier auch. Der schaufelt uns dann sowas auf die E-Line.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eWwoQya9VM&feature=channel"]YouTube - Stephan Wachendorf Road Gap Winterberg[/ame]


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich schlage die B9 Höhe Hauptbahnhof vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (4. Oktober 2009)

*Na und was ist das? * 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4quh1e5aqw&feature=channel"]YouTube - Christian Sojka GAP Winterberg[/ame]


----------



## superrocker73 (4. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtwxklPfku0"]YouTube - Mickie Krause-Finger in Po Mexiko[/ame]


----------



## superrocker73 (4. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr1y7J_x-Oc&feature=related"]YouTube - DÃ¶ner macht schÃ¶ner[/ame]


----------



## superrocker73 (4. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLPgqDgnjqM&feature=related"]YouTube - Mickie Krause - Zehn nackte Friseusen 2008[/ame]


----------



## superrocker73 (4. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urzLjUwaJUo"]YouTube - wolfgang petry] Bronze,Silber,und Gold.(Live).[/ame]


----------



## superrocker73 (4. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL_GQ5trUE8&feature=related"]YouTube - Wolfgang Petry - Verlieben, verloren, vergessen, verzeih'n 1999 live[/ame]


----------



## superrocker73 (4. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SF4YAbEWAok&feature=fvw"]YouTube - Wolfgang Petry - Der Himmel brennt 1982[/ame]


----------



## superrocker73 (4. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k9QwV667_E&feature=related"]YouTube - Du bist ein Wunder[/ame]


----------



## superrocker73 (4. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75D_43tB83U"]YouTube - Hast du kleiner penis?(Wichtig Infos lesen)[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (4. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc7ZKEZOn8c"]YouTube - Die geilsten Typen wo gibt[/ame]


----------



## bebo2403 (4. Oktober 2009)

Da fehlt aber noch einer:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERw2BsWEN18"]YouTube - Happy birthday, Steffi ! ! ![/ame]


----------



## superrocker73 (4. Oktober 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Da fehlt aber noch einer:
> 
> YouTube - Happy birthday, Steffi ! ! !



Langweilig und out! Will außer euch eh keiner hören.


----------



## SteFun76 (5. Oktober 2009)

@ Supergesicht

Hahahahaha, jetzt fehlt noch Dein Rumpelstielzchenvideo mit den Beleidigungen.

Soll ich das auch online stellen???

CU beim Schaufeln 
(mooning)


----------



## superrocker73 (5. Oktober 2009)

Na ganz sicher nicht, guck aus dem Fenster!
Werde heute abend mal meinen Hobel auseinander bauen und mir bei dem Sauwetter mal ein paar Tage das Biken ersparen...


----------



## >Helge< (10. Oktober 2009)

So, gute Nachrichten, ich kann endlich wieder Rad fahren! 

...werde aber wohl erst mal etwas langsam machen müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (10. Oktober 2009)

Gut,
wann fahren wir los?


----------



## >Helge< (11. Oktober 2009)

Wie gesagt, werde noch etwas brauchen den so ganz einwandfrei ist das mit dem Fahren dann doch noch nicht, aber immerhin kann ich endlich wieder auf dem Rad sitzen!
Werde jetzt erst mal den Weg zur Arbeit bewältigen und dann langsam weiter machen! 

...ausserdem dauert´s wahrscheinlich eh noch etwas (ca.3 Wochen) bis meine neuen Lampen da sind, ich hoffe spätestens dann kann ich mit einem Nightride starten!


----------



## Schlack (12. Oktober 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, werde noch etwas brauchen den so ganz einwandfrei ist das mit dem Fahren dann doch noch nicht, aber immerhin kann ich endlich wieder auf dem Rad sitzen!
> Werde jetzt erst mal den Weg zur Arbeit bewältigen und dann langsam weiter machen!
> 
> ...ausserdem dauert´s wahrscheinlich eh noch etwas (ca.3 Wochen) bis meine neuen Lampen da sind, ich hoffe spätestens dann kann ich mit einem Nightride starten!



Mensch Helge,
das klingt, als wäre unser Ausflug zum Römerturm am Donnerstag in Gefahr


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2009)

Na hier geht ja bei <10 Grad Celsius der Bär ab?
Nur noch Web und Christstollen?

Ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder fahren wenn meine Erkältung weg ist!
Sonst noch jemand?


----------



## bebo2403 (16. Oktober 2009)

Erkältung?? Nee, danke!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Oktober 2009)

ach komm, ist doch kostenlos.
passt derzeit farbig gut zu deinem neuen bike, versprochen!


----------



## Basica (16. Oktober 2009)

Alles Schönwetterfahrer hier!


----------



## Basica (16. Oktober 2009)

Habe gerade mal die Wettervorhersage angeschaut. Morgen und Übermorgen ist es trocken. Morgen soll es etwas weniger kalt sein als Übermorgen.
Ich würde vorschlagen morgen Nachmittag mal auf die Bahn zu gehen!?
Hat schon mal einer von Euch begonnen den Sprung auf dem Fischerpfad wieder aufzubauen?


----------



## bebo2403 (16. Oktober 2009)

1. Ok
2. Nö


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Oktober 2009)

Basica schrieb:


> Hat schon mal einer von Euch begonnen den Sprung auf dem Fischerpfad wieder aufzubauen?



Oh, hab ich den letztens auch mit umgerissen?
Dachte ich sei nur so aufs Maul gefallen....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basica (16. Oktober 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Oh, hab ich den letztens auch mit umgerissen?
> Dachte ich sei nur so aufs Maul gefallen....?



Keine Sorge, du hast nichts damit zu tun. Bebo hat beim letzten mal seine Riegel vergessen und deshalb im Absprung nach Trüffel gesucht. Dabei musste dann der Absprung dran glauben.


----------



## >Helge< (17. Oktober 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Oh, hab ich den letztens auch mit umgerissen?
> Dachte ich sei nur so aufs Maul gefallen....?



....dachte das wäre meine Aufgabe dieses Jahr!

*Hier* hätte ich zumindest bei dem Trailer auch mal mitmachen können! 

... * "Going down and injuring yourself is a huge Part of the Sport!"*


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Oktober 2009)

Geht heute was?
Außer den harten Nummern sollte es wieder klappen...............


----------



## SteFun76 (18. Oktober 2009)

Falle aus......  leide noch an den folgen einer Erkältung ( die hat mich für drei Tage ausgeknocked )

Bis die Tage....


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Oktober 2009)

Na dann gut Besserung!

Bin ab ca. 12 Uhr unterwegs.
Falls noch jemand aus dem Bett fällt und bikn möchte, anrufen.
Können uns dann für Softcore im Wald treffen.


----------



## bebo2403 (18. Oktober 2009)

Oh.
Das schaffe ich wohl nicht mehr. Bin auf ca. 14 Uhr eingestellt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Oktober 2009)

Raus in den Wald mit euch!!!
Der Grip ist traumhaft gut.
Eckiline ist prima zu fahren.

Also runter vom Sofa!!!


----------



## Basica (20. Oktober 2009)

Habe gerade gehört dass am Ausgang Fischerpfad ein Rettungswagen im Einsatz ist. Hoffe Ihr seid alle Ok!?


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Oktober 2009)

Oh, wäre echt mies!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silenz (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab es gerade erfahren.
Kai Hawaii ist der Pechvogel des gestrigen Tages. Ach machen wir das ganze Jahr draus. Wadenbein, Fussgelenk und diverse Bänder hat es durchgehauen.
Bei der Abfahrt nach dem Reparieren des Kickers und anderer Dinge ist er gestürzt. Er wurde operiert und liegt nun im Kemperhof.
Für die Umstände ist er aber wieder recht gut aufgelegt. 
Er macht sich auch schon sorgen dass man seine Lieblingsschanze links neben der großen Grube wieder kaputtbremst. Also im Kopf sitzt er schon wieder fest im Sattel. Keine Spur von einem Schrecken


----------



## superrocker73 (21. Oktober 2009)

Shit...von mir aus gute Besserung, ich komm mal vorbei im Kemperhof. Hab da ja Erfahrung, Luke hat da ja auch letztens mit kaputten Knochen gelegen...
Und Du Sililein...meld Dich mal bei mir...!!!!! Du hast die große Burger-Show letzte Woche verpasst..........!!!


----------



## >Helge< (21. Oktober 2009)

Shit,scheint für manche von uns echt kein gutes Jahr zu sein! 
Von mir auch gute Besserung!


----------



## bebo2403 (21. Oktober 2009)

Aauua!
Gute Besserung und dass auch der KaiHawaii wieder so bald biken kann wie Luke.

Ich hatte ja schon den Helge in Verdacht


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Oktober 2009)

Jau, von mir auch gute Besserung!
Ach ja, Luke hab ich die Woche schon wieder auf dem Hinterrad in der Stadt gesehen..................


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Oktober 2009)

Eieiei... so was hört man nicht gerne... auch von mir gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (22. Oktober 2009)

autsch dann von mir acuhmal gute besserung! vllt hat er ja sogar mein bett bekommen^^


----------



## Brook (22. Oktober 2009)

Auch von mir "gute Besserung" ... kennen uns zwar noch nicht, kommt ja aber vielleicht noch 

Hab dann heute erst noch mal Zeitungsanzeigen in eurer Ecke aufgegeben - zu Mittwoch und den darauffolgenden Samstag ... hab leider immer noch keine kleine schnuckelige Wohnung gefunden :-(

Aber ich denke grad ernsthaft drüber nach, den Beginn bei Canyon auch gleich mit einem Bikewechsel zu verbinden ... DEMO gegen Torque ;-)

Egal, an euch noch einmal die bitte ... sollte jemand etwas hören bezüglich einer:

- 1 Zimmerwohnung (mehr geht auch)
- für wenig Geld
- in der Nähe der Biketrails / dem Wald zum Joggen
- vielleicht mit Balkon / höhere Etage bevorzugt
- Küche egal / Dusche wichtig
- Nähe zu Canyon

...... bitte sofort bei mir melden - habt vielen Dank


----------



## Antilles (22. Oktober 2009)

*Koblenz* *SÃ¼d-Stadt, Vorstadt* *Wohnung* *2.5* *70 m2* *â¬ 395,â* 


*Koblenz* *Ko-Karthause* *Wohnung* *3* *55 m2* *â¬ 330,â

Ansonsten vllt mal beim studentenwohnheim nachgucken?
*


----------



## >Helge< (22. Oktober 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja schon den Helge in Verdacht



....neeee, ich werde morgen erst zum ersten mal wieder "richtig" auf dem Gaul sitzen und eine kleine Runde durch die Brex drehen!


----------



## redpulli (22. Oktober 2009)

Auch von hier oben gute Besserung!


----------



## Schlack (22. Oktober 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> ....neeee, ich werde morgen erst zum ersten mal wieder "richtig" auf dem Gaul sitzen und eine kleine Runde durch die Brex drehen!



Wann denn????


----------



## SteFun76 (22. Oktober 2009)

Moin Jungs,

wie schaut es heute mit ner Runde biken aus...???

Ach ja,  www.downhill-police.de 

Gute Besserung


----------



## superrocker73 (22. Oktober 2009)

Brook schrieb:


> Aber ich denke grad ernsthaft drüber nach, den Beginn bei Canyon auch gleich mit einem Bikewechsel zu verbinden ... DEMO gegen Torque ;-)



Überleg Dir das gut...


----------



## Antilles (22. Oktober 2009)

Jemand ne ahnung auf welchem zimmer der kaihaweii liegt?
ich kenn den nachnahmen nicht und dann lassen die mich im krankenhaus bestimmt nicht durch^^


----------



## >Helge< (22. Oktober 2009)

Schlack schrieb:


> Wann denn????



Werde mich mal mit Waldemar in Verbindung setzen und dann Bescheid geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlack (22. Oktober 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Werde mich mal mit Waldemar in Verbindung setzen und dann Bescheid geben!



Genau! Der hat mir eben noch gesagt, ich soll mich melden, wenn ich mit Dir gesprochen habe.
Aber macht mal. Ich weiß selbst noch nicht wie der Tag morgen aussieht. Sag einfach bescheid. Bring dann doch die Lampe mit.


----------



## Brook (22. Oktober 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Überleg Dir das gut...



 werd es mir mal ansehen ... nach etlichen Jahren und wirklich allen erdenklichen DEMO Modellen wäre es der erste Seitensprung! Aber vielleicht kann ich ja erst mal mit Zweigleisigkeit beginnen


----------



## Brook (22. Oktober 2009)

SteFun76 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> wie schaut es heute mit ner Runde biken aus...???
> 
> ...



Hab den Kollegen mal angeschrieben, böse Geschichte ... und vielleicht macht soetwas wirklich Sinn - scheint ja sogar aus Koblenz zu kommen der Betreiber, gell


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Oktober 2009)

Antilles schrieb:


> Jemand ne ahnung auf welchem zimmer der kaihaweii liegt?
> ich kenn den *nachnahmen* nicht und dann lassen die mich im krankenhaus bestimmt nicht durch^^



geht sicher auch per vorkasse!


----------



## hexer70 (22. Oktober 2009)

Von mir auch gute Besserung


----------



## stasi (22. Oktober 2009)

dito


----------



## Tiger 2001 (23. Oktober 2009)

Auch von mir GUTE BESSERUNG an den Kai!!


----------



## SteFun76 (23. Oktober 2009)

Servus Leude,

wer hat Lust, morgen die "Wilde Endert"  von Ulmen nach Cochem zu fahren??? Shutte geht klar, Bebo ist auch am Start. Wir wollen so gegen 13.30 Uhr in Ko starten. Auf dem Trail gibt zwei Mühlen für ne warme Suppe und nen Stubbi. Das ganze ist schön abwechslungsreich bergab ( ca. 25 km )

Macht mal maildung..... Max Personenzahl ist 5

CU
Stephan


----------



## Silenz (23. Oktober 2009)

Kemperhof Station 6a Zimmer 16. 
Falls er verlegt wurde.. Sven Thielen heißt er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antilles (23. Oktober 2009)

LOL in dem zimmer hab ich auch gelegen:-D


----------



## lukes (23. Oktober 2009)

Brook schrieb:


> Aber ich denke grad ernsthaft drüber nach, den Beginn bei Canyon auch gleich mit einem Bikewechsel zu verbinden ... DEMO gegen Torque;-



... richtig gut überlegen solltest du dir das! Aber wenn du umbeding willst können wir tauschen bekommst mein FRX 9.0  

..*von mir auch gute Besserung* was ist es denn geworden? Weber A, B oder C Fraktur?
 Bei mir war es B, nicht verschoben, mit Platte und Stellschraube versehen die Stellschraube
 ist für 6 Wochen drin gewessen (bis das Band wieder  Schienbein und Wandenbein zusammen hält).
Jo bin schon wieder am biken noch mit Bandage und halt noch nicht ganz so fit aber wird ...

PS.: *Ecki-Line ist ja sau geil geworden Respekt !*


----------



## superrocker73 (24. Oktober 2009)

@brook: 1,5 Zimmer mit Küche usw. 400 Euro warm, 0174-3612066

hing bei uns im Theater am Schwarzen Brett!


----------



## >Helge< (25. Oktober 2009)

So ,heute nach sage und schreibe 6 Wochen zum ersten mal wieder eine kurze Tour zum Römerturm in die Brex gefahren. Man bin ich unfit geworden! 

Na ja, was soll´s. Die neuen Lampen kommen aber anscheinend in Kürze, passend zur Zeitumstellung > früher dunkel  !
Freue mich schon auf die ersten Nightrides und die neue Ecki-Line!!! 

Habe mir jetzt doch zwei von dieser hier bestellt!









.


----------



## "KaiHawai" (27. Oktober 2009)

hey Leutz, 

bin wieder draüßen. Superrocker thx for callin'. 
Ist ne Weber C fraktur gewesen. hab ne platte drin, stellschraube drin, 15 cm Platte mit 7 Schrauben. Röntgenbilder stell ich rein  
Hoffe ihr rockt jetzt schön, denn der Rocket Launcher wurde ebenfalls aufbereitet, sowie der Fischer gecleant. Wird wohl 3 Monate dauern. Habt viel Spaß 
cpt-broke-a-lot


----------



## Antilles (27. Oktober 2009)

oh schon draussen ging ja ganz gut:-D
ich hab "nur" wegen ner rausgesprungenen kniescheibe+op 1 woche gelegen...
dann ma gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Oktober 2009)

He, hat jemand morgen Nachmittag Zeit?
*Um 15 Uhr an der Halle Oberwerth?*

Wer hat Interesse?


----------



## SteFun76 (29. Oktober 2009)

@ rockyrider

Moin Keule,

ich habe großes Interesse, kann jedoch erst kurzfristig zusagen........

Melde mich morgen

CU


----------



## bebo2403 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich müsste das schaffen. Wenn nicht, dann sage ich tel. ab.


----------



## lukes (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi Jungs,

leider ist der Anfang von der Ecki-Line nicht mehr fahrbar 
wegen Waldarbeiten liegen Bäume quer.


----------



## Basica (29. Oktober 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> He, hat jemand morgen Nachmittag Zeit?
> *Um 15 Uhr an der Halle Oberwerth?*
> 
> Wer hat Interesse?



Werde versuchen da zu sein, falls nicht komme ich nach. Wenn ich mich nicht vorher per Telefon melde komme ich um 15.00 Uhr an die Halle. Eventuell können wir ja anschließend noch das geschuldete Bier trinken 
Gabel ist übrigens wieder am Rad. Alles Paletti für 73 inklusive 4 neuer Schrauben und rauspopeln der abgebrochenen Schraube.


----------



## "KaiHawai" (29. Oktober 2009)

hey jungs, bin ja leider raus. werde aber, sobald ich wieder laufen kann zumindestens Trailguard spielen, mit rechen usw. Habt viel Spaß


----------



## >Helge< (29. Oktober 2009)

Schick mal eine PM wenn es soweit ist!


----------



## SteFun76 (30. Oktober 2009)

lukes schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> leider ist der Anfang von der Ecki-Line nicht mehr fahrbar
> wegen Waldarbeiten liegen Bäume quer.



Das hat schon seine Richtigkeit mit den Bäumen, die haben wir für den Northshore beim Forstamt bestellt.........


----------



## SteFun76 (30. Oktober 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> He, hat jemand morgen Nachmittag Zeit?
> *Um 15 Uhr an der Halle Oberwerth?*
> 
> Wer hat Interesse?



Bin am Start, kurz nach drei an der Laubach.....
Stefun


----------



## bebo2403 (30. Oktober 2009)

Heute abgeholt,
mein neues taiwanesisches Sofa:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Oktober 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Heute abgeholt,
> mein neues taiwanesisches Sofa:



Ist das NEU?
Sieht schon so durchgesessen aus?
Kein rosa Plüsch mehr?


----------



## Antilles (30. Oktober 2009)

Heiß!!!
was kommt den so für ein bezug drauf und was für kissen?


----------



## >Helge< (30. Oktober 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Heute abgeholt,
> mein neues taiwanesisches Sofa:



Tja,was soll man sagen....*FETT*! 

Aber sach mal, hast Du im Lotto gewonen oder was?


----------



## bebo2403 (31. Oktober 2009)

Seit ich dem Single-Leben entsagt habe und meine Kröten nicht mehr in Dreams, Circus und Kneipen trage, häuft sich die Sch**ß-Kohle hier überall
Na gut, ab und zu verdiene ich mir im Gewerbegebiet und auf Bahnhofstoiletten auch was nebenbei


----------



## bebo2403 (31. Oktober 2009)

@ Antilles: Hier mal meine Vorstellung vom Samtbezug und dem heißen Kissen:


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Oktober 2009)

Na da gammelt man doch gerne am Sofa rum.

@Helge: Verkauf deine neuen Lampen und leg das Geld in Sofas an..........


----------



## >Helge< (31. Oktober 2009)

...warum Sofa, ich nehm das Kissen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Oktober 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> ...warum Sofa, ich nehm das Kissen!


Helge- Helge......


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Oktober 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist das NEU?
> Sieht schon so durchgesessen aus?
> Kein rosa Plüsch mehr?



Na ja, Federweg kann jicht schaden.
Auf der Bahnhofstoilette hab ich dich vertreten und bin so auch zu Geld gekommen.

Voila:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Oktober 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Heute abgeholt,
> mein neues taiwanesisches Sofa:



Hast Recht.
Federweg ist durch nix zu ersetzen.
Auf der Bahnhoftoilette war auch für mich noch Kundschaft.
Voila:






Wie macht man das Foto von meiner neuen kanadischen Kettensäge jetzt sichtbar?


----------



## bebo2403 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hast doch nur die Gabel umlackiert


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. November 2009)

...und das Unterrohr verbogen....


----------



## bebo2403 (1. November 2009)

Aaach nee, bist du schon wieder umgefallen???


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. November 2009)

Steinschlag auf der Ecki- Line.
Die bin ich übrigens eben nochmal runter.
Echt geiles Teil!
Leider kommt jetzt der große Regen................


----------



## >Helge< (2. November 2009)

....bin echt gespannt was sich getan hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basica (2. November 2009)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Heute abgeholt,
> mein neues taiwanesisches Sofa:
> 
> Das ist echt ein geiles Teil  Wenn der Ofen nur halb so gut fährt wie er aussieht musst du dir wohl bald eine Nintendo DS kaufen um die Wartezeit am Ende vom Fischerpfad zu überbrücken


----------



## "KaiHawai" (2. November 2009)

wegen was soll ich denn nun mehr heulen?? Viel Spaß beim "einfahren".
Heilung läuft ganz gut. Diese Woche die Fäden raus und dann Anfang Dezember werde ich nochmal "zerlegt". Wollte dann mit Bein/Fuß Training anfangen.
Hat von euch jemand Erfahrungsberichte für mich zwecks Weber C? Worauf sollte ich achten, außer Dr Vorschläge usw. THX.


----------



## lukes (2. November 2009)

solang die Stellschraube drin ist nicht auftretten hab mich auch dran gehalten. Bin zwar zweimal drauf getretten weil ich gestolpert bin, hat auch das eine mal gut weh getan aber nix passiert.
Und danach auf jeden Krankengymnastig machen.

... noch nen tipp vom Physio Quarkverband machen.


----------



## bebo2403 (2. November 2009)

Basica schrieb:


> Das ist echt ein geiles Teil  Wenn der Ofen nur halb so gut fährt wie er aussieht musst du dir wohl bald eine Nintendo DS kaufen um die Wartezeit am Ende vom Fischerpfad zu überbrücken



Damit bin ich bestimmt schon unten, bevor ich oben losgefahren bin!


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. November 2009)

jo bebo, siehst dich selbst am Puff ankommen...............


----------



## bebo2403 (2. November 2009)

Ich hoffe, am Wochenende sieht man mehrere von uns am Puff.
Dann wird wieder ordentlich gebaggert und ´ne Line gezogen


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. November 2009)

Da gehe ich von aus!
Alle zum Puff!!!!!


----------



## "KaiHawai" (6. November 2009)

Fahre später zur NWD Deutschlandpremiere in Köln, denn irgendwie muss ich die grauen Tage ja aushalten. Viel Spaß beim buddeln.


----------



## SteFun76 (6. November 2009)

[quote="KaiHawai";6512685]Fahre später zur NWD Deutschlandpremiere in Köln, denn irgendwie muss ich die grauen Tage ja aushalten. Viel Spaß beim buddeln.[/quote]

Coole Sache, schnapp dir ne Cam und mach mal nen Screener für uns....
:  daumen:


----------



## bebo2403 (6. November 2009)

[quote="KaiHawai";6512685]Viel Spaß beim buddeln.[/quote]

 Scheint leider mal wieder niemand Zeit oder Lust zu haben.
Werden wohl die die gleichen Leute wie immer buddeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (6. November 2009)

12:30 Ko Hbf
Fi.pf.
danach schaufeln


----------



## >Helge< (6. November 2009)

Ach , Schei..!  Muss morgen früh arbeiten und habe danach kein Auto zu Verfügung!


----------



## "KaiHawai" (10. November 2009)

Hey Jungs, 
würde mein Bike gerne für das nächste Jahr mit einer Kettenführung ausrüsten, besitze jedoch keine Vorrichtung dafür. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit klemm Kettenführungen fürs Tretlager? Welche Übersetzung fahrt ihr auf der Kurbel? (24-36)? Passt dann ein Bashguard für 36?
Euch viel Spaß im Dreck, macht euch schön dreckig!!!!


----------



## superrocker73 (10. November 2009)

[quote="KaiHawai";6525122]Hey Jungs, 
würde mein Bike gerne für das nächste Jahr mit einer Kettenführung ausrüsten, besitze jedoch keine Vorrichtung dafür. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit klemm Kettenführungen fürs Tretlager? Welche Übersetzung fahrt ihr auf der Kurbel? (24-36)? Passt dann ein Bashguard für 36?
Euch viel Spaß im Dreck, macht euch schön dreckig!!!![/quote]

1. Hab ich auch nicht und möchte nächste Saison vielleicht auch mit Führung fahren.
2. Keine Erfahrung ohne ISCG, habe aber an meinem neuen Bike auch keine
3. 24-36 hatte ich vorher und es war wunderbar
4. Müsste dann logischerweise passen
5. Schon passiert am Wochenende...

Gruß...Thorsten


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. November 2009)

die shaman enduro kettenführung funktioniert ganz gut für ne 3-fach-kurbel. am zweifach-bike fahre ich den nc-17 blackspire stinger. allerdings die iscg version. gibt es aber auch als innenlagerklemmung. sollte genauso gut funktionieren.
die shaman-führung ist recht laut, der stinger ist lautlos.
nach der de- und montage der innenlagerschale sollte man ab und zu mal prüfen ob die noch fest ist. meine hat sich nach ca. nem jahr gelockert obwohl ich sie richtig fest angeknallt hatte.


----------



## bebo2403 (10. November 2009)

Hatte auch die Shaman am Canyon. Hat bei mir genau so gut funktioniert, wie gar keine. NC17 Stinger finde ich pers. viel besser, weil leiser und bessere Funktion.


----------



## >Helge< (11. November 2009)

Hab die Stinger auch !


----------



## Brook (14. November 2009)

Wenn das Wetter am Sonntag wieder mitspielen sollte ... hat wer Lust mir noch ein paar schicke Trails um Koblenz zu zeigen?


----------



## bebo2403 (14. November 2009)

pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (17. November 2009)

So, neue Lampen sind da,  für den Preis echt fett!

Ich hoffe ich komme endlich mal dazu wieder ´ne Runde mit euch zu drehen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. November 2009)

Wenn ich Donnerstag früh genug zurück bin um 18:00 Uhr Funselfahrt?


----------



## >Helge< (18. November 2009)

Ich habe frei und wäre begeistert endlich mal wieder eine gemeinsame Runde zu drehen!


----------



## Brook (18. November 2009)

Ich hab auch FREI ... leider immer erst "kurz nach Sonnenuntergang" - egal, wer hat Lust diesen Winter mit mir in der City irgendwo mal einwenig den "WHEELIE" zu üben?


----------



## woodybender (18. November 2009)

Wenn du es morgen nicht nach Loblenz schaffst, ich möchte in die Brex so um 15 Uhr wenn du Lust hast melde dich.


----------



## >Helge< (18. November 2009)

Hi Woody,

15°° Uhr Brex und 18°° Uhr Koblenz wird mir zu streßig, da bevorzuge ich Koblenz mit Lampe!   Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodybender (19. November 2009)

Gibt es etwas neues von meiner Lampe, kann es kaum erwarten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. November 2009)

bin raus für heute


----------



## >Helge< (19. November 2009)

Irgendwer heute abend um 18:00-18:15 Uhr am Pretzer?


----------



## >Helge< (19. November 2009)

O.K., dann werde ich wohl eher morgen eine Runde durch die Nacht drehen!


----------



## Schlack (19. November 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> O.K., dann werde ich wohl eher morgen eine Runde durch die Nacht drehen!



Kannst auch morgen eine Runde durch den Tag drehen.
13:30 zum Trail am der Trinksporthalle und bring die Lampe mit.
Meld dich...


----------



## woodybender (20. November 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

bin heute ab 10 Uhr in der Brex wollte ein paar Abfahrten machen, heute Mittag habe ich keine Zeit.


----------



## >Helge< (20. November 2009)

Schade, dachte man könnte heute abend eine Lampenrunde in der Brex drehen!


----------



## Diggler1.1 (20. November 2009)

Gleich Fischerpfad bei dem geilen Wetter ....


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. November 2009)

Deshalb wird der aufgewühlte Pfad auch nicht besser.................


----------



## "KaiHawai" (20. November 2009)

Mal nen bericht über Zustand des Fischers nach der Abfahrt bitte!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. November 2009)

noch alle kicker da wo sie sein sollten. haben am samstag hochgeschoben ohne runterzufahren


----------



## "KaiHawai" (20. November 2009)

hört sich nach Spaß an 
In 2 Wochen Kontrolltermin und dann kommt hoffentlich die Schraube raus.
Euch ein schönes BikeWochenende, habt viel Spaß und lasst die Knochen ganz!


----------



## Diggler1.1 (20. November 2009)

Jo,bin wieder heil zuhause .
Also der Fischerpfad ist abgesehen von dem ganzen Laub theoretisch in einem guten Zustand nur das du an manchen Stellen kurz überlegen mußt wo es jetzt weiter geht (und das ist Gefährlich)...man sollte sich schon auf eine Linie einigen( bis auf das Stück wo`s kurz rechts den Hang runter geht ).
Die Kicker sind alle noch da soweit man das im Laub erkennen konnte .

Bei einem Kicker hatte ich meinen Dämpfer wohl etwas zu Stramm eingestellt und es hätte mich faßt vom Bike katapultiert...hehehe.

Na ja,war auf jeden Fall ne feine Abfahrt bei richtig gutem Wetter.

@RockyRider66
Es gibt auch andere Jungs die gerne den Kick suchen auch wenn manche meinen SIE dürften nur gewisse Strecken fahren.
Es gibt sogar Jungs die auch bei wiedrigen Bedingungen angasen können und kaputt geht der Trail davon nicht wenn man es richtig macht ...Prost!


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. November 2009)

Diggler1.1 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch andere Jungs die gerne den Kick suchen auch wenn manche meinen SIE dürften nur gewisse Strecken fahren.
> Es gibt sogar Jungs die auch bei wiedrigen Bedingungen angasen können und kaputt geht der Trail davon nicht wenn man es richtig macht ...Prost!



Was rauchst du?


----------



## Diggler1.1 (20. November 2009)

Nichtraucher ...


----------



## Diggler1.1 (20. November 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Deshalb wird der aufgewühlte Pfad auch nicht besser.................



...das Rauche ich ...


----------



## >Helge< (20. November 2009)

Sonntag Abend irgendwer im Stadtwald unterwegs?


----------



## superrocker73 (20. November 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Sonntag Abend irgendwer im Stadtwald unterwegs?



Keine Funzel mehr...


----------



## Antilles (21. November 2009)

:'-(
ihr macht einen ja richtig neidisch!
@Diggler
schonmal den Fischer vor ein paar jahren gesehen?
also wenn das viele fahren, teils bei wiedrigen bedingungen den pfad nicht übel schlaucht dann weiss ichs nichtmehr!
als ich das erste mal oben war hies es schon "man ist der mittlerweile ausgewaschen!"(kaihawaii) und im vergleich zu heute war der noch richtig fit!
vllt sollte man mal ne neue strecke suchen und dem fischer mal bis mitte april ruhe gönnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diggler1.1 (21. November 2009)

@Antilles
Ja,da muß ich dann doch Recht geben. Flüssiges fahren ist da 
nicht mehr wirklich drin.
Man sollte den Trail mal richtg trocknen lassen und wieder ein wenig
frisch machen.


----------



## bebo2403 (21. November 2009)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Sonntag Abend irgendwer im Stadtwald unterwegs?



Ich würde mich anschliessen.
Tagsüber will niemand?


----------



## >Helge< (21. November 2009)

Wäre cool, dann kann ich meine neuen Lampen endlich abfeuern!


----------



## lukes (21. November 2009)

...hab gehört der Köba hat nen neuen Drop bekommen am unteren Ende vom Steilstück soll er sein son Northshore-Drop ca. 3m (lang) und 1 bis 1,5m Höhe.
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## bebo2403 (22. November 2009)

Wann soll es losgehen?
Ich werde heut nachmittag schon unterwegs sein. Können uns ja dann irgendwo treffen.


----------



## Brook (22. November 2009)

lukes schrieb:


> ...hab gehört der Köba hat nen neuen Drop bekommen am unteren Ende vom Steilstück soll er sein son Northshore-Drop ca. 3m (lang) und 1 bis 1,5m Höhe.
> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.



Ich kenn Ihn schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbyFux (22. November 2009)

Ich auch 
Bin den Drop aber noch nicht gesprungen.
@Brook hast du das Video von gestern noch?


----------



## Brook (22. November 2009)

robbyFux schrieb:


> Ich auch
> Bin den Drop aber noch nicht gesprungen.
> @Brook hast du das Video von gestern noch?



Ist leider zu dunkel, das erste geht vielleicht - als ich kam und dann ziemlich zeitnah  gesprungen bin ... ausserdem sind die Dateien verdammt groß!!

Könnte theoretisch also die Originaldatei zur Verfügung stellen. Wäre ja heute auch zu gern noch mal gefahren - ging aber mal nach dem gestrigen Abend gar nicht


----------



## bebo2403 (22. November 2009)

lukes und ich waren heute nachmittag mal springen.
nettes teil.
dank an die erbauer. zumindest die rosa jacke vom tobi habe ich erkannt


----------



## lukes (22. November 2009)

*JA echt fettes Lob an euch*. 
Super gemacht bin einfach drauf los... 
und hat direkt gepasst!


----------



## >Helge< (23. November 2009)

Finde ich auch nett ...aber bei aller Begeisterung denke ich das es über kurz oder lang durch Ecki-Line, KöBa und Fi-Pfad Probleme im Stadtwald geben wird!

Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können dass es vor ein paar Jahren schon mal eine Diskussion mit der Stadt gab.


----------



## "KaiHawai" (24. November 2009)

gründen wir doch unseren eigenen Verein und versuchen mit der Stadt zu verhandeln? Kinder/Jugend-MTB und wir bekommen das ok, für unsere Trails!!!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. November 2009)

in trier und umgebung klappt das mit vereinen wunderbar. eine von der stadt genehmigte downhillstrecke und etwas außerhalb an der mosel eine sehr schicke und lange (ca. 4:30 minuten bei guter streckenkenntnis) freeridestrecke mit freigabe des försters betreut durch den örtlichen mtb-verein.


----------



## "KaiHawai" (24. November 2009)

Wäre also ne Initiative unserer Seits wert?!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2009)

[quote="KaiHawai";6576678]gründen wir doch unseren eigenen Verein und versuchen mit der Stadt zu verhandeln? Kinder/Jugend-MTB und wir bekommen das ok, für unsere Trails!!![/quote]

Dann sieh zu, dass du einen Anwalt mit dabei hast!
Es geht nämlich als letztes um den Wald.
Eher um Versicherungen, Jagtpächter, Eigentümer, Gefahren für Wanderer und Jogger, Tüv, Statik, das volle Programm.
Gegenseitige Rücksicht und nicht zu weit gehen halte ich für angebrachter.
Große Holzbauten haben bisher überall zu Problemen geführt, siehe Boppard.
_Lasst die Finger von den Holzbauten und tretet das Thema nicht hier öffnetlich breit._


----------



## "KaiHawai" (24. November 2009)

Ich glaube aber, dass da so eher was möglich ist. Klar ist das nicht einfach, aber erst einmal müsste man den Verein gründen und dann Stück für Stück vorgehen. Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut. Klar gehört da ein Plan zu, aber erst muss ide Überzeugung da sein. Ich würde Boppard nicht negativ sehen, eher als Vorbild! Nicht bautechnisch oder so, sondern einfach diese Initiative!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. November 2009)

so ein verein bringt schon nen ganzen haufen arbeit mit sich. und von den bestehenden strecken müsste man sich dann aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch verabschieden, da man die köba ja z.b., nicht einfach für das fussvolk sperren kann. und ob man von der stadt ein areal für ne neue strecke zur verfügung gestellt bekommt ist ja auch total offen. also mal eben nen verein gründen wird wohl kaum möglich sein.
in trier hat es auch jahre gebraucht, bis die strecke entstanden ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2009)

[quote="KaiHawai";6576870]Ich glaube aber, dass da so eher was möglich ist. Klar ist das nicht einfach, aber erst einmal müsste man den Verein gründen und dann Stück für Stück vorgehen. Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut. Klar gehört da ein Plan zu, aber erst muss ide Überzeugung da sein. Ich würde Boppard nicht negativ sehen, eher als Vorbild! Nicht bautechnisch oder so, sondern einfach diese Initiative![/quote]

Boppard wurde gfördert.
Die Strecke musste dicht an den Rhein und kam so in den Bereich "Weltkulturerbe".
Falls du einen verein möchtest, versuche erst einmal 10 Leute zu finden die 100 auf ein gemeinsames Konto überweisen.
Das wäre schon für fachliche Beratung nötig.
Danach brauchst du Leute, die mit der Schaufel arbeiten, Geld zur Verfügung stellen.
Und das nicht nur zu Beginn.
Und wenn schon diskutieren, dann nicht öffentlich!


----------



## bebo2403 (24. November 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Und wenn schon diskutieren, dann nicht öffentlich!


----------



## Basica (24. November 2009)

Hallo Jungs!
Bei aller Diskussion hoffe ich dass der Drop an der KöBa ohne Nägel im Baum entstanden ist!? Bitte sagt: "Es sind keine Nägel im Baum"!!!
Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2009)

Basica schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs!
> Bei aller Diskussion hoffe ich dass der Drop an der KöBa ohne Nägel im Baum entstanden ist!? Bitte sagt: "Es sind keine Nägel im Baum"!!!
> Gruß



Spax?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2009)

.


----------



## >Helge< (24. November 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Große Holzbauten haben bisher überall zu Problemen geführt, siehe Boppard.
> _Lasst die Finger von den Holzbauten und tretet das Thema nicht hier öffnetlich breit._



...wollte nur einen kleinen Denkanstoß geben es bei aller Begeisterung nicht zu übertreiben!


----------



## >Helge< (25. November 2009)

Jemand am Wochenende unterwegs?


----------



## bebo2403 (25. November 2009)

Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basica (26. November 2009)

Wenn da Spax im Baum sind kann ich Euch schon sagen dass Sie nicht mehr lange drin sind. Die werde ich höchst persönlich raus nehmen. Jeder der mich kennt weis dass ich für jeden Spaß zu haben bin aber bei Nägel oder Spax in einem Baum hört bei mir der Spaß auf!


----------



## Brook (28. November 2009)

Werd mich langsam fertisch machen, erst Kaffee und ein Brötchen bei der "Backfactory" und dann entweder Stadtwald oder noch mal den Hexenstieg und danach noch mal Stadtwald ;-)


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (28. November 2009)

But the day may come when you've got something to lose,
and just when you think you're done paying dues
And you say to yourself, dear God what Have I done?
And hope its not too late 'cause tomorrow may never come...


----------



## lukes (28. November 2009)

Basica schrieb:


> Wenn da Spax im Baum sind kann ich Euch schon sagen dass Sie nicht mehr lange drin sind. Die werde ich höchst persönlich raus nehmen. Jeder der mich kennt weis dass ich für jeden Spaß zu haben bin aber bei Nägel oder Spax in einem Baum hört bei mir der Spaß auf!



Hmm hast du dich heute schon ans Werk gemacht ?
War heute da und jemand hat die kleine Palette im drop verkeilt, als Sperre und noch paar Äste dazu gelegt. Gut net' so schlimm aber hat sich auch am *Stützpfeiler* der am Baum anliegt *zu schaffen gemacht* ist meiner Meinung noch recht stabil aber all zu starke Seiten bewegungen würde ich jetzt nicht mehr empfehlen.
Fällt mir nur zu ein schade.Klar ist es nicht gut, Nägel in Bäum aber so ein Verhalten ist kein Stück besser. Denn es ist auch möglich die Stütze ohne Nägeln im Baum stabil genug zu bekommen.
Was der jenige getan hat, ist einfach nur gefährlich und asozial!


----------



## superrocker73 (28. November 2009)

- ohne Worte - und der gleichen Meinung wie uns Luke...


----------



## >Helge< (29. November 2009)

lukes schrieb:


> ....Was der jenige getan hat, ist einfach nur *gefährlich* und asozial!



Kann man nur voll und ganz unterstreichen.....wobei ich hoffe das jemand, der selbst Rad fährt, nicht auf so eine selten bescheidene Idee kommt!

Vielleicht wird´s mit neuer Ecki-Line, teils neuer KöBa jemandem langsam doch zuviel!?! 
Die Ecki-Line wurde ja auch schon mehrfach blockiert!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkYrEaChEr (29. November 2009)

Yesterday is history
And tomorrow is a mystery
But baby right now,
It's just about you and me 

You can run you can hide
Just like Bonnie and Clyde
Reach for the sky
ain't never gonna die
And I thank the Lord for the love that I have found
And hold you tight cause tomorrow may never come


----------



## Schlack (29. November 2009)

Generell bin ich auch gegen Schrauben oder Nägel wenn es die Umstände nicht unbedingt erfordern. In meinem Garten ist es meine Sache, im Wald befürworte ich andere Lösungsmöglichkeiten.
Das Nägel oder Schrauben dem Baum nicht zwangsläufig Schaden müssen, hier ein Auszug aus einem Buch über Baumhäuser.
Gruß Schlack


----------



## Schlack (29. November 2009)




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. November 2009)

*pn!
So öffentlich programmiert ihr den Ärger selbst!*


----------



## Schlack (29. November 2009)

Hei ei ei !
In meinem Beitrag habe ich deutlich gemacht, dass es für den Wald andere Lösungen geben muss ! ! ! Hier gehören sicherlich KEINE Nägel oder Schrauben in einen Baum.
Der Auszug aus dem Buch sollte NICHT als Aufforderung zum Einschlagen von Nägel gedeutet werden, vielmehr zur Beruhigung derer, die sich um einen Baum mit metallischen Fremdkörpern Sorgen machen.
Letztlich sollte man doch besser den legalen Weg wählen, auch wenn es sicherlich nicht einfach ist und/oder mit zahlreichen Kompromissen verbunden ist (sollte es überhaupt zu realisieren sein).
Nun gut. Um weiteren Ärger vorzubeugen, habe ich den Text gelöscht
Gruß Schlack


----------



## Diggler1.1 (29. November 2009)




----------



## Diggler1.1 (29. November 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *pn!
> So öffentlich programmiert ihr den Ärger selbst!*



Herr O.......r, nicht immer so aufgebracht


----------



## Brook (29. November 2009)

Trotz dem bescheidenen Wetter (teilweise) hab ich mir zwei Tag mit schönsten Biketouren "selbst beschehrt" 

Wirklich nette Ecke hier ums "deutsche Eck"


----------



## HappyTrail (30. November 2009)

Das stand heute in der RZ ââ¦Auch die Gruppe Jugendlicher, die sich eine Mountainbikestrecke im Stadtwald wÃ¼nscht, erhielt von zwei Politikern die Zusage, sich zu kÃ¼mmern. â¦ Aber keine Leistung ohne Gegenleistung. Die Jugendlichen mÃ¼ssen zur Realisierung beitragen, soweit es in ihren KrÃ¤ften steht,â¦â Vielleicht sollte man hier ansetzen und darauf hinweisen das nicht nur Jugendliche an solch einer Strecke Interesse haben und auch bereit sind etwas dazu beizutragen.


----------



## Basica (30. November 2009)

Hallo Lukes und Superrocker!
Dass die Nägel aus dem Baum entfernt werden habe ich angekündigt. Es wäre also genug Zeit gewesen das Bauwerk zu verändern.
Wie bereits geschrieben war der Sprung mit allem möglichen abgesperrt und abgedeckt. Diese Absperrung zu entfernen und hier zu schreiben dass man den Sprung auch so fahren kann finde ich "asozial" und mehr als gefährlich! Die Nägel und Schrauben wurden so aus dem Baum entfernt dass der Sprung mit entsprechendem Material wieder umweltfreundlich befestigt werden kann.
Dass wir solche Dinge hier diskutieren müssen zeigt mir dass einige MTBler trotz des erwachsenen Alters eine angemessene Reife noch nicht erreicht haben!
Sollte es an dem handwerklichen Geschick liegen dass Nägel und Schrauben im Baum verarbeitet werden, biete ich gerne einen handwerklichen Grundkurs an.
Viele Grüße!
Basica


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (30. November 2009)

Eigentlich wollte ich mich auf diesen Quatsch nicht einlassen, kann aber nicht anders...also...



Basica schrieb:


> Hallo Lukes und Superrocker!
> Dass die Nägel aus dem Baum entfernt werden habe ich angekündigt.



Hast Du auch toll gemacht, Glückwunsch, Du musst aber leider nochmal mit Werkzeug auf den Weg machen, es steckt nämlich noch ein Nagel im Baum den Du vergessen hast!



Basica schrieb:


> Es wäre also genug Zeit gewesen das Bauwerk zu verändern.
> Wie bereits geschrieben war der Sprung mit allem möglichen abgesperrt und abgedeckt. Diese Absperrung zu entfernen und hier zu schreiben dass man den Sprung auch so fahren kann finde ich "asozial" und mehr als gefährlich!



Habe vor erneuter Befahrung überprüft, es geht auch so.



Basica schrieb:


> Die Nägel und Schrauben wurden so aus dem Baum entfernt dass der Sprung mit entsprechendem Material wieder umweltfreundlich befestigt werden kann.



Warum hast Du es dann nicht gemacht?



Basica schrieb:


> Dass wir solche Dinge hier diskutieren müssen zeigt mir dass einige MTBler trotz des erwachsenen Alters eine angemessene Reife noch nicht erreicht haben!



Das sagt derjenige, der die Sache hier erst öffentlich mit 2! Einträgen losgetreten hat . . .tz.



Basica schrieb:


> Sollte es an dem handwerklichen Geschick liegen dass Nägel und Schrauben im Baum verarbeitet werden, biete ich gerne einen handwerklichen Grundkurs an.



Danke für's Angebot, wann hast Du Zeit?


----------



## Antilles (30. November 2009)

Ich will auch kann iwer auch tipps zu shapen von sprüngen liefern?
eure sprünge sind mir ehrlich gesacht ne nummer zu groß... bin eh ein schisser vor dem hernn also fang ich lieber gleich an!
und bei dem projekt sieht es bestimmt super aus wenn sich gleich mehrere erwachsene melden um das projekt zu unterstützen...
hab nur gemerkt das sich die kinder selbst alles andere als einig sind. und wenn erwachsene mitmachen werden die auch bei der leitung des projekts integriert sein wollen... und das ist glaub ich das problem... da ziecken sich die sowas von dermaßen an!
naja cih geb einfach mal den link vom forum weiter vllt melden die sich mal!


----------



## bebo2403 (30. November 2009)

Wo ist denn hier überhaupt das Problem??

Wir haben die Nägel und Schrauben aus dem Baum entfernt, weil das dem Baum schadet und der Teufel losgewesen wäre, wenn das jemand entdeckt hätte. Wir können froh sein, dass unsere Strecken einigermaßen geduldet werden. Mit Nägeln in Bäumen hat das aber ganz schnell ein Ende.

Wir haben den Sprung abgesperrt, damit niemand einfach drüber fährt, sondern spätestens beim freiräumen sieht, was Sache ist.

Wir haben den letzten Nagel nicht entfernt und die Stütze nicht neu befestigt, weil wir eben kein Werkzeug dabei hatten. Wir wollten bei nächster Gelegenheit den Stützpfosten mit einem Spanngurt am Baum verzurren. Solange wollten wir den Sprung abgesperrt lassen.

Wir sollten alle zusammenhalten und uns nicht gegenseitig anfeinden. Durch unsere Aktion muss man lediglich mal ein paar Tage auf eine Sprung verzichten und das Risiko einen Heidenärger zu bekommen ist drastisch reduziert. Die Aktion ist Pro-KB. Der Zustand vorher war aber Contra.

Also


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

